# IUI Girls TTC Part 200



## struthie

New home ladies!


----------



## monkey4679

Hi everyone,

I'm still fairly new to FF. DH & I are hoping to start DIUI in New Year. Can I join this thread, please?

Cheers,

Em x


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

I hope you've all had lovely weekends. The weather has been quite nice down here in Devon 

Welcome to the thread Em  I'm having DIUI treatment, started a cycle last week, scan tomorrow a.m. Good luck with your treatment   

I caught up with everyone's news but can't remember enough now after moving to a new thread, to respond to you all! Typical me 

Lots of love to everyone,

Sally xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Welcome to the thread Em!


We had to go and buy a  new washing machine today as ours finally died .  Mind you I did get the one I wanted which was nice as when we were going Jake was saying it was too expensive - little did he realise how much washing machines have gone up in price haha and actually mine was reasonable .  We then met a couple of our friends for a drink - well Jake started working with him 11 years ago and they are best friends, and he met his girlfriend 18 months ago and although she is french hahaha she and I have become great friends too.  They let us talk about how we've been feeling and stuff and were asking questions about where to head next and suggesting stuff we can all do in the next couple of months ( I think to help take our minds off it bless them!) which was lovely, but in the car on the way home I think it really hit both of us .  I haven't stopped crying since and to make matters so much better NOT - AF has finally shown up and it is soooo f**ing painful.  I suffer with painful periods anyway ( last one I had to ring Jake and get my friend Danni to drive 30 miles to come and find me in a layby as I couldn't drive any further and was throwing up and bent double  ), but this one really hurts already .  Jake has had to go to tennis practise but he really didn't want to  go.  I just feel really wretched.  I don't think I had let it sink in before today that the IUI really didn't work.  Sorry I'm such a misery guts xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies,

Just a quick hello as we are on the new thread.  Will catch up properly tomorrow, except to say....

BeeBee - Massive, massive  my lovely.  So sorry that your AF is being truly wicked & hateful to you this month.  What a rotten cow to keep you waiting so long and then be a right bee-hutch too.  Hope it'll ease up soon my lovely.

Em - Welcome to the thread honey.  We are usually quiet here at the weekend, but OMG you'll have fun some days trying to keep up .  

Sal - Lovely to hear the weather was good in Devon ... was lovely in Dorset too.

Well our weekend away was lovely in places but bit stressy in others.  We were only away for just over 24 hours (went to Salisbury on Sat am, arrived in Dorset about 1.30pm, and got home today about 4pm) but whilst we were there it felt like longer.  We did a bit of the coastal path on Sat pm and the weather was just fab.  Today DH and I walked part of the coastal path in the other direction and m-i-l/f-i-l/DD met us in the next town.  It was a shame because DH’s man flu got worse yesterday late pm and his Mum fussed around him like he was 5.  I mean … after my m/c (well ectopic pg ending in m/c), she just said things like “well, just need to get over it and move on” and “there was obviously a reason for it” and about the lap “I have had loads done, you’ll be fine” ….. when DH has man flu she’s fussing and asking if she can go and pick up any meds for him, does he need the heating on, does he want to go and lie down.  .  Have to say that DH was a bit of a lazy so and so too which I was a bit unhappy about.  Still, it was nice to get away.

Hope you've all had fabby weekends.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## abbybella

Hiya girls

Julie she sounds like my mil! They love their 'baby boys' How annoying though   Glad you had a good time, you had lovely weather and that part of the country is beautiful

Beebee   How are you feeling today hun?

Have to go back today to have another scan to check i did ovulate after my insemination on friday. And how many follies went if i did  
Then i have to work extra hours at work this week as i keep missing time off for appointments and they aren't very impressed!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls hope you are all well, got some bits to get done at work but will be back later Louise xxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies hope you are all ok  

I did try to catch up on whats been happening on here but I am unable to as I am in work at the mo so please dont think bad of me  

I had an amazing birthday and what gorgeous weather it was a real treat.
Hopefully the wonderful AF will show up this week and I will be able to ring the hosp for round one of our IUI  

Lots of love to everyone

Kat xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hello Ladies,

Quick one so I can find my way back. I started Menopur again last week and booked in for a baseline scan on Wednesday. Please blow me lots of bubbles and cross your fingers for a follicle (or 2/3). I started out with 3 last month but only one made it through to the finals  

Thanks girls, good luck with the treatment.

xx


----------



## weecaz

Blown you some bubbles Sammy... here's hoping for some lovely big follicles.  We were both on the two week wait together on the other thread, I'm sure we will both be checking back in soon.  

I'm taking Clomid, + injections.  My next scan is the Friday so I'm hoping for a few juicy follicles, then will hopefully have the IUI this time next week.  

Good luck to everyone with their treatments


----------



## Kathryne

All the very best weecaz & sammysmiles


----------



## Julie Wilts

Where is everyone today  .

Lou - Hope work isn't too manic today honey.  Have you found out if they are doing Wispa Gold as well?

Kat - So pleased you had a fab birthday honey.  Hope your AF is nice to you and arrives when you want so you can get your IUI organised.

Sammysmiles & Weecas - Lots of luck ladies.

Got myself into a right state this am, because I discovered DD has head lice  .  I never had them as a child, and I've been making sure DD wears her hair back at school, but there were quite a few.  I combed them all out (I think), but I've bought some stuff to treat them.  Feeling really itchy and grossed out now.

The weather was lovely earlier, so I hung my washing out, and now it's almost definitely going to rain, so I'd best pop out and get it in  .

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie so glad you have turned up I am feeling very tired and icky today and I need it to be 3.30pm NOW!!!!  

I don't think they are doing the Wispa gold's my lovely I had a Wispa for brekkie yesterday    

You poor thing with DD I think its more the norm now though isn't it as they don't have the nit nurses at school like when we were there


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou 

Sorry to hear you are feeling really rough today my lovely.  Won't be long now before all that vanishes though and you'll be so full of beans you'll forget all about this part (honestly, really you will).  Not much longer now till 3.30pm, and then I hope you will be going home and putting your feet up.

Gutted to hear they aren't planning to do Wispa Gold's .... but I should be grateful because the school walks wouldn't work off the amount I could scoff .  Will try and get some Wispas tomorrow when I do the grocery shopping.

I've always been really paranoid about head lice and always check DD's hair, but in 4 years she's not had any, yet 3 weeks at school and they have arrived.  .  Like you say, I remember "Nitty Nora the hair explorer" at school .

Did you have a good weekend my lovely?

Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless you and Nitty Nora....  

Yes weekend was ok very chilled out really even went to bed for a snooze yesterday afternoon for a few hours with DH.  Also found out my SIL is pg, about the same dates as me so that should be exciting hey....  

How about your weekend?


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - so sorry to hear about DD,  I remember having them once when I was in school not nice at all but they so say they only live in clean hair! but i'm sure she will be fine now you have done the treatment  

Lou - sorry to hear you are not feeling too clever today hopefully it will pass soon.  Great news about your SIL at at least you will be off together x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Kat so how was your birthday, lovely day for it.... what pressies did you get....


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - yes the weather all weekend was gorgeous.  I have to admit I was totally spoilt my house looks like a florist i have 5 vases full of flowers (I love flowers). I went shopping in the day with DH and he bought me some lovely clothes to go out on the sat with friends and I had a bits 'n' bobs which was really lovely.  Just   now that AF comes OK this week and that my scan goes OK on day 10 now.  I went and got some pineapple juice (not from concentrate) and Brazil nuts lunchtime apparently they can help!!!! do you recommend anything? xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hot water bottle after your day10 scan to get those follies working.  I am so jealous I too love fresh flowers make the place love fab don't they....


----------



## leechcb1

Hi ladies 

Just a quick hello from me - manic busy but phones dead in work and streets seem really quiet - is there a holiday that we haven't been told about!!!

Lou I bought 12 wispas on saturday and have eaten nearly all of them - also dh bought two from the garage as he didn't know I had sneaked them in (he always disappears at the tills - funny that  ) trying to eat them till i feel sick of them then I won't want anymore  

Catch up later 

lots of lurve 

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hot water bottle - how amazing my sister bought me a toy monkey for my birthday which you heat up in the microwave I think its like those heated cushions (she buys some crazy things!)

Here are some lovely flowers for you Lou xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - So glad you had a lovely relaxing weekend and had a chance for a snooze yesterday.  Glad that your SIL and you will be able to trade experiences now - does she live close to you?  

Kat - I love flowers as well honey - your house must look beautiful at the moment.  Like Lou said, I'd be sitting around with the hot water bottle till you ovulate and start on the pineapple juice/brazil nuts a day or so before.  My DH has got a real taste for pineapple juice now .  I used a wheat bag instead of a hwb, as hwbs always seemed too hot to me.

Leech - LOL at your sneaking in chocolate to the house .... I do the same as DH is supposed to be dieting.  How funny that your DH bought some after .  Like the theory about eating them till you feel icky.

Can't wait for DH to get home so he can give my hair a checking - I feel really panicky about it. 

Just looked at the time ... need to be leaving to get DD from school in 5 mins, so I'll say T.T.F.N. & catch up later (well tomorrow).

Hope you have lovely evenings.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks for the advice Julie, do I need to use the HWB now or after my day 10 scan? sorry to be a pain


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kathryne said:


> Hot water bottle - how amazing my sister bought me a toy monkey for my birthday which you heat up in the microwave I think its like those heated cushions (she buys some crazy things!)
> 
> Here are some lovely flowers for you Lou xx


Kat thanks honey. Your Sister must have known you would need it  

Hey leech, strange that your phones, streets are not busy, wish ours weren't....

Julie, yes my SIl doesn't live far she has a little boy of 15months it took over a year to get him and so she thought the 2nd would take a while but she got lucky and it worked in the first few months. Julie you too have a good evening and don't worry too much about those nits xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Weecaz,

Great, sounds like we are going to be doing everything at the same time this cycle. It will be nice to have a cycle buddy  

I have blown you some bubbles as well in the hope that is brings us both luck   You never know. I am going home tonight to munch on some brazil nuts, dug out the hot water bottle ready for action and need to stock up on some pineapple juice. God, some girls dont know how lucky they are do they? 

Legs in the air       

xx


----------



## abbybella

Hiya girls
went for my final scan this cycle (after IUI on friday) and 3 of my 4 follicles have popped and i reckon i ovulated friday. So   It works!!

Sammy i take selenium tablets to help with womb lining during the first half of cycle, oh and eat lots of icecream (made with cream or full fat milk)


----------



## Julie Wilts

Wow, it really has been a quiet day on here today.

Kat - You aren't a pain at all my lovely - if you are, then you are the loveliest pain I've know .  I used my wheatbag after my AF finished and until I was actually "basted" (detest that word), as I'd heard it can make the follies grow better.  I also used to make sure I drank plenty of water and some milk too.  Love the idea of the monkey wheatbag - DH bought me a teddy one a few years ago, which I now let DD use if she's got a bit of a cold (more of a comfort thing I guess).

Lou - Hopefully by now you are at home resting up and hopefully even having a little snooze.  Catch up tomorrow.

Abbybella - great news to hear that there were 3 follicles that popped.  I also had selenium, but it was in my Pregnacare tablet that I take every day.  Love the idea about the ice cream. .

Just put the Lyclear lotion on DD's hair and it stinks .... it's got aniseed in it     .  No wonder the lice can't stand it .  Just need to give her the 2nd shower of the day in 15 min's.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Guest

Hi - another newbie here 
Starting IUI in next couple of months and wanted to be on the ball and get lots of info and tips.  Been ttc for 2 1/2years tomorrow  just started the CBFM trial for 6 months not that im expecting much out of this.  Im on another ttc forum but its so quiet there and love chatting lots, so hoping to join here if youll have me.xxx


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies - hope you all had a good weekend.

Julie - I tried all sorts on DD's hair to get rid of the lodgers but they never stayed away for long.  I have found that if I comb through her hair with a nit comb & conditioner everytime I wash it then it keeps the lodgers at bay.  I also add tea tree oil to the conditioner too.  You have to be dedicated to doing it but at least it means that you are not putting loads of chemicals on their hair!  Good luck.

Lou - hope you are feeling a bit better soon & that the icky feeling passes soon  

Leech - hi - hope you don't make yourself too sick with al those Wispas  

Abbey - good news on your scan  

Sally - good luck with the scan tomorrow - let us know how you get on  

Beebee - hope you are feeling a bit better today & AF is being a bit more kind to you.  Take care of yourself.  

Sammy - good luck for wednesday - hope the scan brings good news.

Kat - here's a little AF dance for you - hopefully she will turn up when you want so that you can start your treatment 
                      

Hi Gembow - I hope your stay here is short & sweet IYKWIM and that you get a BFP soon.  It is lovely here & there are many of us who have had treatment, switched treatments or otherwise had changes of plan & we can not bear to leave as everyone is very friendly.  Good luck.

Not feeling too bad today....just tired so no change there.  I had my fasting blood test today & should get the results on wednesday.  I also saw my midwife today...she measured my tum and it measured 39 weeks!!!  How much further can my poor tum stretch before I explode  

Anyway, have a nice evening & take care.  Good luck to everyone.

Amanda x


----------



## Guest

Thank you for my welcome Amanda - just read your info about you - how exciting to have got pg with twins!! Hope they make an appearence soon   so good to see on this IUI thread so many bfps keeps me positive!!
Gemmaxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Julie - poor you with mil being a pain!!  I hope the lice run away now!  xxx

Lou - I hope you are feeling better now chick xxx

Kat - glad you had a good birthday! xxx

Leech - I couldn't eat one whispa let alone that many!! xxx

Abbybella - good luck with starting your IUI xxx

Sammy - good luck for your scan xxx

Gembow - welcome to the thread - hope your stay is a short one!

Sue - how are you hun? xxx

Anyone else I have missed I hope you are all ok! xxx

I have been to Mum's today to do her housework again.  Just got in and Jake is doing me some Ravioli on toast as I feel really really pooh still.  Pains are coming and going but they are right round .


----------



## als36

Hi everyone, Can I join you. Been trying to conceive since about...forever! No, since about December 07 with no luck. After many years of trying we managed a natural pg , our miracle dd born in Jan 07 and were hoping it would be easier this time around. No such luck.. IVF never worked for us so we are trying IUI just the once before we give up. I started Menopur 75iu on Thursday, first scan on Wednesday. Any tips?


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

*Kat* - really hope that your AF turns up soon for you. Fingers crossed for your treatment starting.   

*Julie* - I was going to give you the same advice as Amanda!  I work in a Children's Centre and that seems to be the thing that works for most people, tea tree oil to prevent them and comb and conditioner to remove them. Good luck with it. 

*Beebee*- I'm really sorry to hear that you are suffering  I hope that you feel much better soon. 

Welcome *Gembow*. Lots of luck for your forthcoming treatment   

Great news *Abbybella*. 

Hi *Sammy*, *Weecaz*, *Lou*, *Leech*, *Sprinkle*, *Sue* and anyone else who is around.

I had my scan earlier today and I could hardly believe what I was hearing. Last time I overstimulated so this time they reduced my drugs and scanned me a day early and the result is......that NOTHING has happened!  Well, my lining is nice and thick apparently but I don't have any big follicles! One extreme to another! Anyway, I've got to double my dose for a couple of days and then have another scan on Wednesday. I'm really hoping something good will happen (  ), I don't think I'll be very happy if I have another cancelled cycle. 

Take care of yourselves.

Sal xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Sal, my first scan the first time I had iui showed 3 follicles then the next scan they hadn't changed at all so they doubled my dosage and hey presto I had one nicely matured follicle so don't let that worry you. Don't forget they can extend you cycle as well so I wouldn't worry about your scan at all for the time being. Just let the drugs do the work  

Tracy, I am getting so excited for you. Can't believe you haven't given in to the pee sticks yet LOL. I am going to keep an close eye out for your post wednesday. Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning!

EWW what nasty weather today!! goodbye summer  Not much planned for me today, work for myself which is so nice decorating wedding venues but starting to get quiet now this time of year.

Beebee - thank u for my welcome!
Als36 -Hi - lots of luck with treatment
Sal - Sorry to hear nothing happened hope that the next few days change and you have lots of follies
xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sal - I hope that your follies are busy growing chick!!

Gembow - I thought I recognised you  I think we used to belong to the same forum and I have you on my ********  xxx

Pains are better this morning so that's cool.  I am off to meet a lady from the Suffolk Board this afternoon so I am looking forward to that!  What is everyone else up to today?  Sue how are you chick?  Missing you xxx


----------



## Guest

BeeBee -Were you on BC board? on ttc6m+?  whats your name? how exciting!! xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Yes that's meee!!!  I can't remember what I was on there but I ended up co-mod on the 2 years plus board, but then took a break from it all!  Think I was Twinklbon or something! xxx


----------



## Guest

yay glad i know someone!! ttc6m+ is dead no one around to chat too anymore and ttc2y+ is even more dead xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw that's a shame.  Sorry to see you here though chick! Good luck with starting IUI xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls 

Julie hope your Lyclear works for DD   

Amanda my god seems you are going to pop      are you going au natural or being booked in for a c-section?

Morning the rest of you lovely IUI girls, how are we all today?

Lots of love Louise xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Much better today thanks Lou.  How are you doing xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee hey you   I am feeling alot better today thanks, have booked Friday off so short week this week, I still have 10 days to take before the end of the year and said to DH last night I might start working 4 day weeks, how lovely would that be... ha ha.

So your still busy taking care of your Mum?  Be sure to take care of yourself too honey


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw a 4 day week would be nice for you!!!  Yeah seems I am still the only one who realises she needs the help!  I'm only going one day a week so not too bad I guess - she is getting there but because it was a bilateral hip replacement she has a long way to go! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee bless your Mum, as long as you don't forget about yourself honey


----------



## ❣Audrey

I wont do chick!  I think we did our grieving for this crappy cycle over the weekend - Jake has even been talking about going private to get more tests done and see what they think so maybe we will at least try that - he says he wants to try one round of IVF privately just for closure and I can see where he is coming from.  We are off to centre parcs on friday for 3 days before I go back to work next monday so that will be nice! xxx


----------



## Guest

Bon - When you werent on BC anymore i was really hoping it was good news, this ttc lark is ****e!! So glad to hear from you again    This forum seems really busy,  which is good love a good chinwag xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Centre Parcs very jealous, I love their spa says, I think with the private route (we took that route) you get all the options and then you choose the route you take, instead of the doc telling you what to do, definately worth a consultation to discuss your options


----------



## ❣Audrey

I know Gem it is pretty crappy isn't it - no unfortunately I had my lap and drilling which did sod all,  then went for what we thought was our consultation to start IUI in January only to be told no IUI only IVF. Went back in July expecting to be put on the IVF list, to be told we could start IUI!!  After all that our IUI was abandoned as I just didn't respond .  Now NHS are saying no IVF either because they think I wont respond at all!  My GP is supportive and wants to try and push to get me on the IVF list so we've been in limbo really!

Lou - the in laws have paid for us to go so hopefully I will  get to the spa! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee you must get to the spa.....


----------



## ❣Audrey

Last time we went I did!! I had a stawberry and champagne flotation wrap - it was lush! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Mmmm sounds lovely we (me and DH) went early this year for my 30th and has a Rediscover Romance duo treatment which involved a full body massage with champagne and a choccie, definately recommend it...


----------



## ❣Audrey

Oooh that sounds nice!!!  When I went last time I wanted the chocolate body wrap but MIL thought it would make me put on weight lol!!  Bless her !!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

did Mil think it involved you licking it off each other...


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies and a BIG welcome to all the newbies hope you are all ok.

Julie - Thanks lovely for the advice I will def get the WGB on the go!  
Lou - 4 days a weeks sounds bliss - I dont blame you xx
Amanda - How are you today lovely xx

I'm not too bad today woke up with a sore throat I hope its not the start of a stupid cold    MIL is having her knee replacement today so I really do hope everything goes OK.

Lots of love everyone 

Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Kat, the 4days a week is just a thought at the moment, would be nice though hey, DH is waiting to hear of a job working away so if that's the case I won't want to be at home alone, we will see, sorry to hear your feeling pants today and I hope your MIL's op goes well


----------



## ❣Audrey

Lou - lol no I was going in on my own!!!  I think she thought it would seep through my skin!!!  She is a nutcase!!

Kat - I hope everything goes well with the op today chick xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - Where will DH be working if he works away? hope its not too far  

Bee - Thanks hun, when we took her in last last they were just dishing out tea god it looked awful I have promised her I will sort some decent meals and sneak them in


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning everyone!!  

Hope you had a great weekend, I had yesterday off so today is my first day back.. Told my boss at lunch on Sunday who was absolutely fantastic about it and even suggested I consider taking a week off once I get inseminated to maximise my chances of getting pregnant..   Bless his little cotton socks..  

Finally got my AF on SAt night at around 11pm so I was so pleased when that happened.. Went for my scan yesterday and she said everything looked great.  LWC were great, very quick and very nice so no complaints there at all.

Started daily injections of puregon 50mg yesterday and have another scan on Friday to see how my little follies are growing yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Is it 10 - 14 days from first day of drugs that they do insemination normally or day 1 of period i.e. I went went I was on day two of my cycle?

Anything I should or should not be doing to help them along?  Im off for my second round of acupuncture tonight and Im hoping that will help things along..

thanks lovelies!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat Dh will be in Hull so lodging from Monday-Friday home friday night and if he does he will miss the 12/13week scan but can't refuse work...

Bee your MIl is def a nutcase   

Strawbs wishing you lots of luck use a hot water bottle and eat brazil nuts to help those follies grow and drink 2 litres of water a day too


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks L Lou!!  Im doing all of those except the hot water bottle, I will do that tonight! thanks for the tips hon..

I am so exxxccciiiitttteeeeddddddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*reigns excitement back in*

x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Loads of luck Stawbs!  

Aw Lou - it's difficult isn't it but sometimes work is work I guess  xxx

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

You're right Lou you cant refuse work but its still hard   got any nice plans this week xx

Strawbs - all the very best hun I will be thinking of you when I am sat at home tonight with my wheat germ bag


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies .

Bit chattier today I see.

BeeBee – Glad to hear the pains are easing my lovely.  Enjoy meeting your FF lady from the Suffolk board.  You are such an angel for helping your Mum so much.  How funny that you are off to Centre Parcs this weekend – so are we!  I’m guessing you are going to the Elveden Forest site ….. we are just going to the one I work at – Longleat.  Hope you have a fabby weekend.  I’m hoping that DH will feel really generous and let my friend and I go into the spa on Friday evening.  As for the Champagne and strawberry wrap – I’d be too tempted to eat myself .

Lou – Morning my lovely.  Glad you are feeling better today.  The 4 day week sounds like a brilliant idea.  The rediscover romance duo treatment sounds fantastic.  Sorry to hear that DH will miss the 12/13 week scan though my lovely …. It’s such a nightmare when work gets in the way, but like you say …. It is work.  Hope you will be ok at home honey.

Kat – So sorry to hear you’ve woken up with a sore throat my lovely.  Hope it doesn’t turn into anything too nasty, especially as you’ll be looking after your mil.  Really hope her op goes well.  

Strawbs78 – Hello lovely.  So good to hear that your boss was really supportive.  I do think it makes a huge difference.

Hello & welcome to our newbies & hello to all our other lovely ladies.  Where did Sue go?  Am I being a right div …. has she gone away or something?

Thankfully DH and I were clear of any of our unwelcome visitors last night, but I’m just hoping that DH really did look thoroughly because I feel itchy.  Absolutely pants weather here today, so not quite as excited about the school walk.  Got my chores done though, so might see if a school mummy friend wants to pop back for a cuppa this pm.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee exactly and my DH is a builder so work is few and far between at the moment, and if this Hull job comes off it is at least 12 weeks work so would give us some money under our belt to prepare for bubs as we can just about live on my wages as we are very lucky and only have a very small mortgage, time will tell hey....

Strawbs your right to be excited it helps keep the positive thoughts going hun     PMA all the way!!

Kat no plans this week having Friday off to chill out at home with Dh and oh can any of you remember chicken fricasse at school well DH is attempting to make it tonight for tea bless him he loves experimenting he did sausage casserole from scratch last night I thought it would be rubbish but it was delish...

Julie I will be fine if DH works away he does it alot and I get used to it, I normally have my Mum round everynight for tea as she gets a lift to work with me and the neighbour from over the road who lost his partner in April (my friend that had cancer) I always cook him a dinner so will be busy enough feeding my troops.  Glad you and Dh had no visitors last night and hope DD is now clear you will have to let her hair get dirty from now on to keep the little bleeders away....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Aw, bless you honey for always feeding your Mum and your neighbour.  Lovely for everyone to have the company and a scrummy meal too.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie its my good deed and when you make dinner anyway doesn't take much to stretch it does it....


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Julie - Morning   having your friend over after the school run sounds lovely - a good old catch up!

Lou - You're DH sounds lovely, my DH loves cooking to he is making us cheese & onion potato pie tonight before we go to the hospital to see how MIL is after her op - god she will be having it done right now!!!   I do hope she is ok.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat I am sure MIl will be fine, are you taking her some of your DH's lovely pie later, is anybody at the hospital that can ring you when she gets out to put your mind at rest


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - I am amongst angels - you with your cooking, Bee with her cleaning and Kat looking after her mil .  So what is on offer at the Lou Restuarant tonight?

Kat - Cheese & onion pie sounds delish - I just LURVE cheese and onion pasties.  Oh, now I've got the munchies  .  Like Lou said, is there a number you can phone straight after her op to check she's got on ok.

I can't decide whether to make tomatoe/onion/cheese soup for tonight's tea, as DH is having a cup a soup for lunch, or whether to be a bit lazy and just do a tuna pasta bake.  Mmmmmm  .  Think it's going to be spaghetti hoops on toast for lunch as it's so miserable today.


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - We got told to ring 2ish to see how she is - I am sure everything will be fine  

Julie - I havent had spaghetti in ages I love it especially with a little grated cheese on top YUM YUM xx

Now I am starving think I might go to lunch 12ish and have a nice jacket pot.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kat - Oooo, I just lurve jacket potatoes on cold, wet days too.  Hope you get an early lunch ok.  

The weather is soooo disgusting here, I'm not sure if I'm going to need to put DD in her all in one waterproof and put her in trousers today.  .  We are going to get soaked anyway.  Wet and windy - the worst combination.  I can cope with wind or rain, but just not together.


----------



## Kathryne

I know its awful I thought it was the middle of the night when my alarm went off this morning - bloomin weather


----------



## ❣Audrey

It's horrid here too Julie - yep we are off to Elvedon! Hoping to get in the pool more this time as last time Jake split his chin open coming down the rapids on day one and had stitches!!! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie Wilts said:


> Lou - I am amongst angels - you with your cooking, Bee with her cleaning and Kat looking after her mil . So what is on offer at the Lou Restuarant tonight?
> 
> Kat - Cheese & onion pie sounds delish - I just LURVE cheese and onion pasties. Oh, now I've got the munchies . Like Lou said, is there a number you can phone straight after her op to check she's got on ok.
> 
> I can't decide whether to make tomatoe/onion/cheese soup for tonight's tea, as DH is having a cup a soup for lunch, or whether to be a bit lazy and just do a tuna pasta bake. Mmmmmm . Think it's going to be spaghetti hoops on toast for lunch as it's so miserable today.


We are having chicken fricasse (did you ever have it at school) DH is trying to re-create so we will see what its like hey.... I am off out with friend from work for lunch but not sure what I fancy yet....

Kat roll on 2pm so you can relax a little


----------



## ❣Audrey

I'm off out now ladies! Have a good afternoon xxx


----------



## Kathryne

bye bee have a good afternoon lovely


----------



## Julie Wilts

BeeBee - Have a lovely afternoon honey.

Lou - Enjoy your lunch with your friend my lovely.

Kat - Hope you have a fab lunch (the spaghetti hoops were lush - but no cheese).  Not long till 2pm.

Catch up later my lovelies.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## als36

Hi everyone! This thread moves so fast! Am still trying to get to know everyone so please bear with me. Nothing to report, its day 7 of stimss and I have my first scan at Care Manchester tomorrow. am not expecting too much, I will probably have to go back after a few days. Unfortunately we have been through this many times before! No symptoms or reactions from the stimms so far....


----------



## amandalofi

Hi ladies - you have all been chatty this morning  

All the talk about food has made me hungry....I am having savory rice for lunch & some fruit salad too.   Salmon & salad tonight for dinner in an attempt to force some veggies into DH & DD 

Kat - your cheese & onion pie sounds delish...lt us know how it goes....we might have to beg you for the recipe...yumm.  I hope your MIL is ok too.  I hope your sore throat does not turn in to a yucky cold.

Julie - glad you all are lodger free & you got your chores done....its such a nice feeling & you can feel justified doing something for yourself  (Finally conquered my ironing mountain today too!)

Lou - glad you feel better today...you sound perkier.  Hope your lunch & dinner are nice....I remember the chicken from school H.E lessons.  1 out of 10 for trying for your DH.

Beebee - your weekend away sounds fab.  Elveden Centre Parcs is lovely.  We took DD there when she was 2.  It snowed & it was magical.  Bet you are looking forward to it.

Strawbs - bet you are excited to have got started on your treatment.  Good luck for wednesday but don't worry too much if response is slow....they can extend your cycle....it took me 24 days to get to the actual IUI on my last treatment which was successful!   

Als36 - hi.  good luck for your scan tomorrow.....remember all the tips.....hot water bottle, water, brazil nuts.  As I said to Strawbs - try not to worry too much if there is little response tomorrow..hopefuly they can increase your does or change your meds to get a better response  

Hi everyone else & welcome all newbies  

I had a nice morning...sort of...I met a mum from DD's old school for a hot choccie but when I got back I discovered that DD's rabbit had escaped from its run!  I spent a few minutes trying to chase it in to a corner which was not easy with the size of my tum....it must have been a right sight for the neighbours    

Right, time for lunch now....take care.

Amanda x


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks Amanda!!  If it takes longer that's cool just so long as we get there in the end..  

Oh no about that rabbit, I have to say that story was making me giggle!! ha ha

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Amanda sorry but   on you chasing the rabbit, are you going to be booked in for a c-section?

Well my lunch was club sarnie with chips mmm lovely...


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Strawbs - how are you hun?    all the very best for tomorrow

Amanada - The hot choc sounds amazing just what you needs on a horrible day like today.  Like Strawbs you did make me giggle about DD rabbit - so sorry       You lunch & tea sound great very healthy.  I did have my jacket pot for lunch and now I'm stuffed!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hot choc mmm sounds lovely.....

Kat not long to go now to get the good news....


----------



## Strawbs78

hey there Kathryne

Its on Friday at 3.30 so ive got a few more days of growing in me yet    Im drinking water like its going out of fashion, im very lucky to have access to bottled sparkling water (my fav) at work so I am just ploughing through those.. 

Just had a srummy lunch of rye bread with sunflower seeds, hummus, cherry toms, eggplant, cheese and it was gorgeous..  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Straws how lucky are you access to sparkling water, very jealous, good girl for drinking plenty....


----------



## motos

Hi ladies

Quick question from a newbie, hope this is the right place to post and someone might be able to help! 

So we're hoping to have our first IUI this month, with letrazole, scans and HCG injection. Problem is, the day before I'm due to ovulate I have to be hundreds of miles away delivering a training course. Not a problem if we do the insemination on the day I'm due to ovulate, but a big problem if they decide that day would be too late - we'd need to abandon the cycle, or else I'd need to let people down and be very unprofessional  . I've spoken to our clinic about the idea of taking Progesterone (I think?) for a couple of days to delay my next period so that I would ovulate slightly later. The nurse did some sums and looked at her calendar and said it wouldn't be necessary, she was pretty confident we could insem on my due ovualtion date.

Can I check whether this is other people's experience, if they'e been on letrozole? Part of me wants to call back and speak to the consultant for confirmation (it's a private clinic) but of course he's not going to give me any guarantees. I guess I just want some reassurance! (nervous newcomer!)

Ta

Motos


----------



## Strawbs78

Leicesterlou said:


> Straws how lucky are you access to sparkling water, very jealous, good girl for drinking plenty....


hey lovely

I know I am super lucky at the work actually, I think the theory is is that because we dont leave our desks for up to 12 hours at a time they need to supply some things and thankfully water is one of them that can get pricey if you have to buy it! Ive had abotu 1.5 litres so far, I'll have a couple more bottles this afternoon and a peppermint tea and I'll be at the 2 so then anything tonight is just a bonus!


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi Motos

Sorry I cant be of any help, Im only just going through it my first time as of yesterday.. someone on here will hopefully know though.. x


----------



## Nicksy

Afternoon ladies, 

Hope you are all ok - I have been checking up on you all but not had time to post as have been manic with work!

Welcome to all the newbies and Hi to all the oldies   hope you are all ok!

AAM - I have got DH chasing up the hospital today as we have not heard anything since our last appointment - why does everything take so long  

We have got our appointment with the counsellor on Friday so strangely I am looking forward to that as at least it is part of the treatment. 

Anyway much love to you all


xxx

Motos - sorry hun - just caught your post - I have no idea honey as I did not have that medication but I am sure that someone will be along to help in a minute.  I suppose you also have to rely on what the clinic tell you.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Strawbs very lucky in deed, don't overdue it on the 2 litres hun, find the right balance are you peeing lots too  

Hey Nicksy good that you have your counselling this week, we enjoyed ours....

Moto sorry can't help I had natural IUI


----------



## amandalofi

Kat & Lou - made myself   too....I must sort out the rabbit's run & possibly get a new one so it does not happen again  

Lou - not booked in for a c-section - I think my consultant is keen for me to try naturally & see what happens but it all depends on their positions nearer the time....at the moment they are both head down.  I am not sure what I would prefer at the moment but I keep thinking it would be awful to have the first one naturally & then have a c-section for the second....it just seems like a bit of a wasted effort    Also I was induced with DD which was awful...I said to DH that they would have to give me an epidural before even coming near me !  We won't really find out what the plan is until the 36 week scan & consultant visit but I am getting a bit freaked out as that is only 6 weeks away now  

When is your next scan?  It can't be long now.....I bet you can't wait.

Motos - hi & welcome....you might also want to ask if they can delay the day of insemination...on my last cycle DH had work commitments & could not make it to the clinic on the day originally planned but the clinic were able to give me drugs to keep the cycle on hold until the next suitable day....I was on menopur & suprecur - I think it was the suprecur that prevents ovulation.  I had a trigger shot still though but just a few days later than planned.  Anyone someone else who has been on the same meds might be by soon & can help out too.  Also you may find that your normal ovulation date changes anyway with the meds - mine did.  Hope this helps.

Nicksy - hi - I hope you are well.  I hope friday goes ok for you.

I had my rice - now for the fruit salad  

X


----------



## Kathryne

Strawbs - Sorry hun I must of read your post wrong - silly me!!! all the best for Fri I am sure you will be fine let me know how you get on as it will be happening to me in 2 weeks  

Nicksy - Hiya lovely lady roll on Friday    

Lou - Just spoke to DH and he is going to ring the hosp shortly to find out how MIL is, I know its silly but I feel very emotional about it - god I sound silly don't I!!!


Motos - welcome on board hun sorry i am unable to help with your question but Im sure someone on here will 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat its not silly, let us know honey as soon as he rings you.

Amanda I totally agree such a let down to have one naturally then the other c-section, good that they are both head down though....  My next scan is 17th oct will be 13 weeks then, can't wait.....


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - DH just rang he spoke to the hosp and all they would say was that she is back on ward and doing fine - so thats good news thank god!  Not long now til your next scan its only seems like yesterday that you let us know about your BFP xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Excellent news so glad Kat, yes not long now


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi all

gosh this day is absolutely flying by..  Im trying to work out having a couple of days off post my insemination, my boss wants me to take a week but I wont have enough leave to do so I dont think as I need to reserve some for xmas when my best friend from Australia is coming out.. 

Anyhoo so my question is, if I started to inject on day 2 of my cycle (yesterday) roughly when would I get inseminated? Do you think it would be by next Friday? I also have a wedding to go to on that sat  

I know that's a really difficult question to answer but just seeing if anyone knew roughly.. thanks

x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Kat - glad mil's op went well hun!

Strawb- good luck for friday!

Amanda - I love Elveden it is so nice there!!  Lol at you chasing the rabbit!!!

Moto - I think you need to ask your clinic - don't be down and think that because clomid didn't work menopur wont - it's a different drug so it could work for you!

Lou - how are you doing this afternoon chick?

Well I had a fab time with the lady from the Suffolk board which was great - really lifted my spirits that did!  I am now home and being 'Aimee Oliver' as they call me at work when I am chefing.  Just making a baked cheesecake for tonight and then I had better make a start on the cherry compote and moussaka and bacon rolled enokitake mushrooms!  xxx


----------



## Kathryne

bee I'll be over later for tea


----------



## ❣Audrey

Ok chick!  You bringing hubby as well - just need to lay the right number of places  xxx


----------



## Kathryne

he he he


----------



## ❣Audrey

Lol by the time you got here I reckon it would be well past bedtime !

Has anyone heard from Sue today?  Hope you're ok Suechick xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi everyone  

Beebee, I tried to PM you but your inbox is full!  

Well, the witch turned up today, so another BFN     It doesn't get any easier.

I have been away from the boards the last few days because I have had really bad cramping.  It has never been so bad before, I was doubled up in pain, but with AF turning up they have eased somewhat.

Sorry that I don't feel like chatting this evening, I just wanted to give you all an update and thank you all for all the support you have given me.  I will be back soon, promise.

Hope you are all ok.

Love and hugs

Sue


----------



## Nics01

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is well.  I was just wondering if anyone out there is on 2ww following IUI?  I had completed my 3rd cycle 4 days ago.

Nic


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Sorry I didn’t make it back on this pm …. was spending some qt with DD.  

Amanda – Glad you enjoyed your hot chocolate, but sorry to hear you then had to chase a rabbit around after it.  Actually, please don’t be mad at me but I had to giggle a little.  Just to make you feel better I had to empty the cat’s litter tray this morning, then as I moved the back door mat into position I trod into some cat icky.  Did you get your ironing pile tackled?  I did mine last night.

Kat – Glad you enjoyed your jacket potatoe honey.  Great to hear that you m-i-l’s op went well.  

Lou – Glad you enjoyed your lunch too.

Strawbs – Wow that was a healthy lunch.  Still I guess spaghetti hoops on Nimble bread isn’t too bad …. If you ignore the Kit Kat Chunky I had later .  OMG – 12 hours a day at your desk – wondering what you do now?

Nicksy – Hey honey .  Was wondering how you were my lovely.  Sorry to hear that work has been chaos & you’ve not heard anything from the clinic.  Hope the counselling session goes well.

BeeBee – OMG I am salivating listening to what you are preparing for dinner tonight.  So glad to hear you had a fab time with your friend today.

Sue – Massive, massive  honey.  I am so terribly sorry to hear your news.  Take care of yourself my lovely.

Didn’t end up with my friend coming back this pm for a cuppa as she was feeling really poorly and didn’t want to leave me with any germs.  

Hope everyone has fab evenings & I’ll catch up tomorrow.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Strawbs78

Wraak - Im so sorry hon that the witch came to visit you, sending you lots of   and I hope to see you back soon.. IM me if you want to chat.. xx

Morning Julie!

Im a PA in a brokerage firm, my boss is the general counsel for europe and asia so we are busy constantly and he gets very stressed if Im not at my desk or in his office so other than goign to the loo Im at my desk, most days its min 10 but some days its 12 which gets a little tiring to be honest but I do love it...

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sue so sorry hun take time for yourself     

Bee your dinner sounded lovely, yum yum.

Kat how was MIl when you went to see her last night?  Good I hope  

Julie - good job your friend hasn't left you with all those germs hey...  God I am cold today where's the indian summer gone  

Morning all


----------



## Sammysmiles

Morning ladies,

Has anyone had this before and managed to carry on to IUI without it being abandoned?

Went for a scan today, lots of follicles (verging on PCOS) so going back on Monday to see how many have matured. If its over 3 then the cycle will be abandoned. Also my lining is quite thin, how can I thicken it?

I am day 13 of my cycle now so scanning again next Monday which is a bit late but they dont scan weekends

xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi Sammy smiles

I cant help Im afraid, Im only at the injecting stage.  Quick question if I may - if you have to abandon do you then have to pay again for the treatment next time or do you just pay for an extra set of drugs next time?  I havent really explored this with my clinic so just in case I thought I would ask in case you knew..

Good luck for Monday!!

x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all,

Julie - Hi lovely I love the new pic of DD is really is gorgeous  

Lou - Hi hun you're right it is cold   summer is def gone!.  We went to see MIL last night and she look fine when we got there she was sat there in her PJ's and she even had a little lippy on!!! I have an arrangement with my boss this week that I can have an extended lunch break so i can make it over the hosp for lunchtime visiting hopefully she will be out by the weekend.

Sammysmiles - Morning lovely I am prob about 2 weeks behind you in treatment and I was advised to drink pineapple juice (NOT from concentrate) the only place I found this was in Tesco and eat approx 5 Brazil nuts a day and like Fairy said used a wheat bag/hot water bottle - good luck hun    

Morning to everyone else xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat I am so glad to hear your MIL is fine, bet you feel loads better now....


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Kat  - so glad that MIL is ok honey - how are you?  When does your IUI start? 

Fairy - Hi honey, how are you this morning? 

Strawbs - I thought if you had a cycle abondoned then you got some money refunded - not sure if this is just my clinic though!

Sammy - Like everyone says hun, get that hot water bottle on your tummy!   Good luck to you honey xx

Lou - Hey hun, how are you this morning - are you starting to feel a little better? 

Julie - Hiya honey, sorry about your DD having nits - that is a gorgeous picture of her - she is really pretty  

Sue - I am so sorry that you got a BFP honey!  We are all here if you need a chat. 

Nics01 - Welcome honey - I am not sure who is on the 2ww at the moment hun, but stick around here and we will give you loads of support. 

Hello to everone else - sorry for those I have missed!  

Did anyone watch the Sex Education Show last night - it was really good - I have put a post in the news section too.  It was really informative about infertility and there was a couple on there who had 15 lots of IVF before getting a BFP.  They spent £60,000 on treatment.  My DH was scared to death   He thought that it normally worked on the 1st or 2nd go.  I tried to explain that I suppose it does for the majority of people but there are going to be some ladies, who need lots of goes! 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Nicksy, yes feeling better thanks still tired and sometimes icky bt generally better than I was...  That show sounded interesting shame I missed it £60k though     lucky to have that sort of money hey....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning lovely ladies

Kat - Thank you honey ..... she didn't look so cute when she'd been running around/dancing for an hour and she had wet hair .  So pleased to hear that MIL seemed well last night & good on her for even putting her lippy on.  Really lovely that your boss is being helpful and letting you have a longer lunch so you can visit.  The days in hospital seem to really drag, so being able to break up her day by visiting at lunchtime will be lovely for her.

Lou - Morning my lovely.  How was the dinner last night .... how many people visited Lou's Restaurant?

Sammysmiles - I also managed to get 100% squeezed/pressed pineapple juice from Morrisons, which was pineapple and lime and it was yummy.  Not sure what happens about paying for an abandoned cycle - I didn't use meds (natural cycles only) so on my cycles where I didn't get basted I didn't have anything to pay for.  (They didn't charge for scans).  I would imagine each clinic is different, but I would be surprised if you had to pay for the actual "basting" (can't stand that word) if it was abandoned.  I can't remember who now (menopause brain ), but I'm sure there are other ladies on the thread who had their cycles cancelled due to over stim's.  No such luck for me ..... I usually only have 1 egg, except for our last one when I had 2.  Lots of luck for Mon though honey.

Strawbs - Oooo, you are lucky you at least get to post, spending so much time sitting down.  I'm much the same, but thankfully only for about 8.5/9 hours.  My Boss sends out search parties if I'm gone for too long .

Nicksy - Hello honey.  Thank you honey - I think all parents are naturally biased but I think she's cute.  .  I didn't watch the Sex Education show last night, but really wish I had now I know it was about IF.  £60k though -  - no wonder your DH was scared to death poor love.  Wonder how on earth people can raise that sort of cash, but if you are that keen then I guess you will just find a way.  How are you today honey?

Hope everyone had good evenings.

 is out this morning and the sky is blue but its bbbbbrrrrrr cold and verrrrrrrry windy.  

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Lou, Glad you are feeling better honey!  

They borrowed the money apparently on loans, credit cards and remortgaged the house - it was such a shame!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Jules, dinner was ok DH loved it but I wasn't over keen it was nothing like what I used to have at school.  Just 3 for dinner last night my Mum was doing her own thing bless.  We have the sun but its cold, I have one of the guys fleece's on at work sat at my desk look great   

Nicksy - not sure I would dare borrow that sort of money but fair play to them for sticking with it, must have been such a turmoil for them


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - I did'nt watch that programe last night but i bet it was interesting but £60k OMG!!!! I would'nt be able to sleep at night owinng that much on credit cards etc.  Our treatment should hopefully start next week, well AF is due Fri so from then on. Who knows I maybe lucky  

Lou - yes thank god MIL is ok but I will be alot happier when she come out eve nthough she is staying with us for a few weeks all this running back and fore to the hosp is a nightmare!!! never mind at least its my good deed xx

Julie - So whats for tea tonight funny enough I was telling DH about your soups last night, I am hoping to get some time on the weekend to make a few x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kat - Nothing home made today I'm afraid .... its my yoga night, so ready made (but weightwatchers) Lasagne for lunch tonight.

Lou - I've often borrowed one of my bosses fleeces before it gets so cold in my office (I'm sat right by the windows which run the length of my office) and our boiler is so temperemental (sp?) our heating is a bit intermittent.  Never mind what you look like my lovely - you need to be warm.  Think I'd be glad if anything wasn't like I had at school - I just remember smash and blancmange    .

Nicksy - Oh, bless them for going so far.  What a big worry on top of their treatment.  .  Makes me feel so guilty that we had DD relatively easily.


----------



## Nicksy

Julie honey - don't feel guilty about having DD easily - that is how it is meant to be.   You have gone through and are going through other issues now lovey that a lot of people don't even have to think about! 

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Nicksy - Thanks honey.  I just overwhelms me sometimes how much people go through. 

Where did everyone go?  Did I upset everyone saying it was  here today  .

Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

I;m here my notification emails don't seem to be working   so I have just popped on and your chatting away....  So whats for lunch girls??  I have Baxters chicken and veg casserole soup.....


----------



## Nicksy

mmmm lunch - I am just thinking about what I can have actually - I think I will pop to Morrisons and get some goodies! 

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ah, Lou, there you are . That was a warm you up hug - hope it worked .

Well, I'm just starting to boil an egg for DD's lunch and was planning on an egg sarnie for mine, then remembered just it time that I'm supposed to be having my lasagne as it's yoga tonight.  I'm such a .  

Nicksy - I did our week's shop at Morrisons last night and they have ready made fresh soups at 1/2 price so I picked up Thai chicken and a potatoe/leek one to take into CP this weekend.

Julie
XXX


----------



## Kathryne

I'm here to    got bloomin end of month figures to do today which takes hours!!!!! never mind.
I'm having roast chicken sandwiches that DH made with poppyseed and grain bread - I love that bread!
Then tonight I'm going to do a pasta dish when we get home from hosp.

Julie - I will pop into Morrisons and get some of those soups they are great and you can freeze some of them YUM YUM xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Julie what are you like, lasagne sounds nice hun....


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - where has your pic gone hun?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Mad as badgers me .  Hope the soup is ok.

Kat - Sorry ..... I'm so out of the "work loop" I'd forgotten it was end of month time.  Gonna come as nasty shock to me next Monday .  Roast chicken sandwiches ..... oh, yummy.  We've been having Nimble Oatmeal bread recently and it's really yummy, and only 49 cals a slice.  DH loves it for toast and as he eats loads, it's better that it's lower in cals.

Oh, yeah, I was wondering yesterday if it was just me who couldn't see Lou's pic. Lou ... you vanished hun.  

X


----------



## Leicesterlou

I was trying to update it but failed I can still see the old one, let me have a look at it....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ok ladies, just trying to get DD to eat quickly .... .  She's even slower than I used to be .

Then, we are off to school, so might be back this pm/this evening or tomorrow.

Enjoy your lunch and your afternoons.

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

See you soon Julies


----------



## Kathryne

Bye bye Julies x


----------



## Nicksy

Bye bye Julie - Oh bum, I think I might have missed you whilst I was at Morrisons getting my dinner.  You won't beleive what I have had girlies- a cheese and pickle sandwich, crisps and a.............................
FRESH CREAM BANANA SPLIT


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy sounds nice enjoy hun


----------



## als36

everyone's lunch sounds so yummy. just came back from my 1st scan, not much there the doctor double my dosage of menopur. They found something on my right ovary, no one is quite sure what it is  - if it's a cyst, or adhesion...they had the nurse then the consultant have a look. Anyway am trying not to worry - but they did a blood test that checks for ovarian cancer just as a precaution. We are going ahead with treatment and they don't seem to be too worried but - well don't we all worry about everything?
Anyway it looks like I ovulated from the right side last month - there were two small follicles on that side and on the left there was one measuring 10 mm. Its only day 8 of my cycle so hopefully things will move quickly now.
How is everyone's treatment going?


----------



## Julie Wilts

BOO!  

I'm back .

Nicksy - Love the new pic honey.  Lunch sounds good, but I have to say I don't really like cream or bananas .... now an apple turnover or a lovely danish pastry ....... mmmmmm.

Lou - How was your soup honey?

Kat - How are the end of month figures going?  Did you have a good lunch?

Als36 - Hope that upping your Menopur dose does the trick and the "something" on your ovary turns out to just be a harmless cyst that will go away of it's own accord.  I think if they had any concerns they wouldn't continue with treatment, so try to keep positive (but I know it's easier said than done).  I'd be gluing a hot water bottle/wheatbag to your tummy and drinking lots of water to help those follies grow too.

Well, it was a bloomin windy but dry walk to school this pm, and I'm hoping it will stay dry for me to go back and collect her.

Julie
X


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie soup was lovely hun, big chunks of carrot, sweetcorn, chicken and potato in it and has filled me up nicely, glad the walk was ok the  is out here now too....


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey Lou - love the new pic - you are both so smiley and happy - was it after getting your BFP?

Glad the soup was nice, but I have to say I don't like sweetcorn either .....

What's on the menu for tonight then?

If anyone is checking the thread out they will think all we talk/think about is food ^piggy^


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie I had to get Tony the IT guy to change my pic it wouldn't work for me but then Tony said it was because the file was too big    yes it was in Bulgaria the day we found out about our BFP, on the menu tonight we have pork chops and mashed spuds, brussels (YUK DH loves them) peas and carrotts and lots of lovely gravy...  DH is cooking tonight as I need to get some ironing done when I get home....  So will you be having something light tonight then ready for yoga bet you have missed it with the teacher being ill last week?


----------



## Nicksy

Welcome back Julie - glad that it stayed dry for you getting DD to school!

Lou - Yes your new photo is lovely and your lunch sounds delish too! I struggled getting the photo on.  You have to make the file really small before it will let you load it!!

We are having chicken pie for tea tonight with lots of lovely veg - DH will be making this for us as I have got the housework to do tonight


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy ah thanks hun, didn't realise about the size of the photo just couldn't understand why it wouldnt work  we have got good DH's haven't we but then I guess while we are busy with chores they realise if they don't cook they will starve LOL


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ah, thought so because you are positively glowing & beaming from ear to ear.   

Dinner sounds lovely .... yep, I'll be grabbing a quick slice of toast or a sarnie about 4.30pm today before yoga.  Can't wait to go - feels like weeks since our last class.

I've left an answerphone message at the Clinic to chase up and see if there is any news about my lap, and hope they don't call back whilst I'm out doing the school run.

11 Weeks already (just looked at your ticker) - that's nearly the end of the first trimester done already .  I finally called my friend yesterday that texted me 3 weeks ago to say she was 12wks pg with her 3rd.  We had a really good chat actually.  She was so worried I'd be upset, but I'm always happy for everyone else.

Nicksy - Welcome back.  I've been spreading my housework out over a few days so it doesn't seem so bad.  Tidied & hoovered downstairs yesterday & laundry, then laundy and cleaned the bathrooms today.  Just need to tidy/dust/hoover upstairs now  .


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie your DD looks lovely in that pic and your such a gem, do you not have BT answer 1571 to take your messages you important lady    I am glad you had a good chat with your friend, I know what you mean always happy just sometimes a shock when told things like that hey.  So can I ask Ms Yoga woman can you get your legs round the back of your neck with your yoga, how long have you been doing it, I have always been interested in it but no classes around


----------



## als36

Julie - It is hard to hear of other people being pregnant when you want to be so badly. It's not that you aren't happy for them but you can't help but think of yourself. I so know how it feels. Even now I go through that, as I keep hearing announcements of people pregnant with their 2nd. I so want a sibling for my DD! I feel bad sometimes because I have been blessed with my daughter but that is how I feel. 

Had chinese with DD for lunch. She had noodles and left most of it on the floor! For dinner tonight - some kind of chicken dish I think. My acupuncturist said to eat lots of protein so I am trying.

lou- Hope your pregnancy is going well. First trimester almost over - woo hoo! Have you told all your friends yet?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Aw, thanks honey. We do have an answerphone, but I'd really prefer to be able to take the call so I don't have to play phone tag.  I am really happy for my friend, as she had 3 m/c's after her first 2 l/o's but unfortunately her text arrived just after my m/c & problems so it hit me a bit hard.

Sadly I'm not able to get my legs around the back of my neck .  I've been going for over 13 years and I'm certainly more flexible than I used to be .... I don't take my asthma medication any longer as my breathing has improved soooo much & I have much fewer headaches and other things like my sciatica have really lessened as well.  We do meditation as well, which I've found to be really fantastic.  Shame there are no classes around there honey ..... I went till I was about 7 months pg, but found it hard to get down and up from the floor then .

Right, off to collect DD.  Probably won't catch you before you leave for home Lou, so have a fabby evening.

Will probably not be on till tomorrow pm at the earliest, as we have DD's appt at the RUH, Bath at the Orthaepaedic paediatric specialists about her feet/ankles/legs.  It's at 11am and it's going to be a massive panic to get there and back ready for school at 1.15pm.

Bye all 
Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie I have missed you I didn't realise DD has to go to the hospital tomorrow I hope everything will be ok?    Excellent that the yoga has helped with your asthma just shows hey....  Take care my lovely  

Als hello there and welcome to our food chat, I hope you are well, chinese sounds nice shame DD didn;t think so bless her how old is she, did you concieve naturally with her?  Chicken for tea sounds good too, can't you tell I am food mad at the moment.  Most people know about my pregnancy because they all knew about the IVF treatment sometimes it still hasn't sunk in.....


----------



## Nicksy

Bye bye Julie -   for your DD at the hospital tomorrow. 
xxx

Hi Als - how are you hun?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi everyone sorry i missed you Julie  
I have just come back from lunch I had an extended one so I could go and see MIL in hosp, shes not too today today I think the nerve block has worn off and she is feeling pretty sore.

Hope you are all having a good afternoon.

Lots of love xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Oh Sue I am so sorry to hear that hun - it's just not fair .  My PM box still isn't working  xxx

Hope everyone is ok today xxx


----------



## als36

Lou - dd was a miracle natural pregnancy ...we were on a monitored cycle at ARGC and lo and behold! I couldn't believe it and didnt want to jinx it so we didnt tell anyone till I was 16 weeks along! No one suspected even though I had gain a stone!!! I think my friends thought it would never happen for me....She is 20 months, a real mischevious little girl. Am not really sure why we are doing IUI but thought it might work and since it is less invasive the IVF it was worth a try.
Decided to make chicken with basil and chili, and serve with leftover noodles from lunch. DH back from a business trip so I have to cook tonight!

I have to go back to WeightWatchers...havent been for 4 naughty weeks!

Nicksy - hi there, how is everything going....I am really hoping your treatment will work!

Julie - hope that everything went ok with you DD


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey ladies

Just a flying visit whilst DD's dinner is cooking, before I head off to yoga.

Kat - So sorry to hear you MIL isn't so comfortable today my lovely.  Hope they will be able to give her something to make her more comfortable this evening so she can get a good night's rest.

Lou - We didn't know till today that DD was going to hospital tomorrow either .  The Health Visitor called me to say the the community service  had ended (typical), so could we call back the lady we saw earlier this year, which I did.  I was amazed (and panicked) that she was able to offer an appointment for tomorrow at 11am.  It's going to be a right panic trying to get into Bath and over to the RUH on the Park and Ride hospital service, then get seen, and get back on the bus and to drive back to school for 1.15pm.  I'm going to take a packed lunch for DD and just hope she doesn't spill it all over her uniform .

Als36 - Lovely to hear that your DD was a miracle - we have one of those too .  Hope your IUI gives her the little brother or sister you'd like.

BeeBee - Hows you today my lovely?  Who's housework have you been doing today .  Hope the pains are really easing off now and you're feeling much more comfortable.

Nicksy - Thanks honey.  I'll post in the afternoon sometime to let you know how we get on.

Nighty, night all - catch up tomorrow.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Julie - I hope everything goes ok for your DD!  I didn't do any of my Nanna's housework lol but I did take her out for some lunch.  I am ok - feeling a bit pants this afternoon but ok xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Beebee - Thanks honey.  Didn't know you were seeing your Nanna today & thank goodness you didn't do her housework too .  Sorry to hear you are feeling pants this pm my lovely.  Massive, massive ((((((((((hugs)))))))))) sent cyberly () to you.  Hope your evening gets better. XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks hun - just feeling a bit low about the whole tx situation and really unsure of myself  I am sure a swift kick up the rear will sort me out! xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

BeeBee - Oh honey.  Give yourself a massive self-hug rather than a kick up the .  You deserve that much more than the kick.  I think we all have days when it gets a bit too much (I know I do).  I need to vanish now, but take care of yourself.


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks hun - hope you have a good evening xxx


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

Hope you're all okay 

I started reading to catch up with everyone just after I did my injections and I was really hungry (didn't manage to find time to have much lunch) and now I am _starving_ after reading about everyone's food! DF is going to be late home tonight so I've got to wait for my tea 

I had my scan today and my follicles have grown! Yippee!  I've got two at about 12mm and one at about 10mm. There was another one that was smaller and I checked with the nurse whether she thought that it might mature and then I'd have too many but she said it was too small. Fingers crossed that it doesn't. I've got to continue injecting and have another scan on Friday so I'm hoping all will be okay then.

Sammy (I think it was you asking!) I overstimulated on my first cycle of treatment. It was incredibly disappointing at the time but I managed to think positively about it soon afterwards (at least they knew I could respond to drugs). I had been injecting 50u of Puregon and was scanned on day 9 and I had 4 mature follicles. This time I injected 25u of Puregon and had a scan on day 8 and didn't have any mature follicles! Now injecting 50u again and they're growing well. Good luck with your treatment, really hope your follicles do as they're told.   

Take care everyone 

Love Sal xxx


----------



## als36

Beebee - sorry to hear you are feeling down. We all have days like that. All this tx and ttc takes over, but it will be worth it when you hold your baby in your arms. I had all but given up hope after 5 yrs and 6 IVFs ....

Sal 81 - great news about your scans! What day of your cycle are you on....had a scan today and there was only one follicle 10 mm, 2 were too small to measure. My menopur was doubled and hopefully we will see a better result on Friday...keep us posted


----------



## bow99

Hi Everyone 

This is my first post here, im on my 2ww of my first iui with clomid. I was told when we first went if there were too many folicles they would abandon it due to risk of multiple pregnancy. However I had 6 large follicles and they still went ahead. Is this normal? How many is too many?

Thanks Claire


----------



## Sal81

Hi *als*. Today is day 10 for me, what about you? I really hope that your follies grow for you - wishing you lots of luck   
I will let you know how I get on and you do the same! 

Hi *Claire* and welcome - good luck with your 2ww  I had 4 follicles on my last cycle and it was abandoned. Do you know what size yours were? I don't know much about it all really, maybe someone else will have a different experience. Lots of love


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hiya, 

I am sat here with my hot water bottle, after munching on a handful of brazil nuts. Also managed 1 litre of milk and my 2 litres water. Phew, is there anything else I can do to thicken my lining and help my follies grow?



xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sal - fab news on the follies!

als - thanks for the well wishes - I think I just feel so let down by the clinic and not knowing what to do next - you'd think after 7 years we would know what is next so it feels like we've just been dumped really xxx

Claire - that sounds like a lot of follies - they usually do abandon if there were that many - I would speak to them about it - it could be that not all the follies were 16mm or over xxx

Sammy - sounds like you're doing everything you can hun!

xxx


----------



## als36

Sal81m - Hi its day 9 for me...sounds like I am way behind you, but they upped my drugs so hopfully that will work. Good luck to you hun....

Sammysmiles - sending you lots of  babydust.....

Hope everyone else is OK today. I feel a lot better about the cancer marker test they did yesterday, I thought about it and it must be a standard thing to do....I did a search here and lots of ladies have had the test...

Back for a second scan tomorrow...hoping there is more of a response this time!


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning everyone,

*whizzes through throwing baby dust on everyone*

Its almost the weekend yay!!!!!!!! All is going well with me, I weighed myself again this morning and Ive lost another half a kilo so that's 4.2 is 2.5 weeks and I am loving it!! I think i will be sending my nutritionist a big thank you card!! 

Stimming seems to be going well, got home from dinner last night and heated up my wheat bag which almost caught on fire and smoke was coming out of it when it came out of the microwave  so that went under the tap and in the bin. Picked up a hot water bottle this morning..

Injections are going well albiet I somehow made myself bleed this morning but all done and dusted. Anyone else on puregon?

I think I will be inseminated next week, my boss wants me to take time off, did anyone else take time off? Maybe I should take a couple of days to just put my feet up or do you think it wont _really_ make that much difference?

Still feeling happy and brilliant - I am loving this puregon!! ha ha

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Als - good luck for tomorrow!

Strawb - well done on the weightloss chick!!!

I am chilling out this morning, then at lunch I have to go and meet the mil to do the shopping for centre parcs, then I am meeting my friend dani to explain all she needs to do with the animals while we are away!

How is everyone else today? xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls, quick one as one of the Directors has decided to come and work in the HR office and sit next to me, so she has just popped into a meeting so I am going to be away from ff whilst she is around  

Julie hope this morning is going ok and your not panicking too much about your time restraints and DD  

Bee hope your feeling better today hun, the tx is a complete rollercoaster up and down all the time hun    

Strawbs I had Puregon with my IVF hun, hope your ok

Als - so good to hear about your little miracle   hope things work out for you this time round, your tea sounded nice....

Sorry to anybody I have missed hope you are all well  catch up with you all when I can, hopefully later today....  I am off tomorrow thank god been feeling quite rough last night and this morning dizzy and sickly so going to have a massive lie in tomorrow....


----------



## Sammysmiles

Picture me sat in my little office munching brazil nuts, with my hot water bottle strapped to me gulping dow water by the pints! 

My colleagues think I have lost my mind, pretending I am freezing and on some weird health kick


----------



## sprinkle

Morning all, how are you today?

Big hello to all the lovely new ladies  

Lou - poor you having the director sitting next to you, make sure you're on your best behaviour!!! Hope you're feeling ok, and I can imagine you are so excited for your lie in tomorrow  

Nicksy - hey hunny, how are you? I  !!!!!!

Julie - hope DD is ok at the appointment today.  The big qu... did she keep her lovely school uniform clean when she had her packed lunch!?

Kat - hey darling! Hows MIL today? I hope feeling much better. Glad you enjoyed your birthday!!!

Sal - love the hen night pic! You look so cute and happy! 

Strawbs - I had puregon with my IUI - it was 50u on alternating days from day 3. DH did my injecting, and I must say he did a good job and not hurting too much!!

BeeBee - big   hun, hope you're ok. 

Als - I'm with Lou, your tea did sound yummy!

Neens - hun so sorry about your bfn    Next time will be your time for sure lovely lady.  I loved your diary and wish I was nearer to give you a big hug!

Sammysmiles - you're doing everything right! Just ignore the looks and think of the result  

Big big hellos to anyone I didn't mention.

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girlies

Sprinkle - Hey honey how are you, not seen you for ages! How are you doing? How's Mummy to be?

Lou - Sorry that you can't chat today - boooo to the director sitting next to you!

Sammy - hey hun -   at you sitting with your hot water bottle munching nuts!!

Beebee - Hi honey - hope yu are feeling a bit better today!

Stawbs - Good luck for the insemination honey - hope you are ok this morning!

Als - Good luck for the second scan   that your little follies have grown. 

Claire - welcome to the thread honey - good luck in your 2WW

Sal - Hi honey, how long is it until the wedding now? 

Julie - Hope DD is ok at the hospital this morning. 

Phew - there are alot of us on here now to catch up with everybody. Sorry if I missed anyone  

No more news from me I'm afraid - still waiting for the hospital to call us back!

Love to you all
xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Lou - poor you! How will you cope without FF today!!!

Sprinkle - hello chick! How are you doing?

Nicksy - hope you hear from the hospital soon xxx


----------



## sprinkle

hey guys!
Glad you still remember me!!!!
I'm feeling ok this morning, although I've been feeling really off for the past few weeks... although I wouldn't want it any other way.  Every afternoon I have to sleep for a couple of hours and going out in the evenings is really difficult! I get to a point where I'm so tired I lose concentration and just want to go home. Have only been sick once, but feel nauseus pretty much all day every day, especially worse when I lie down at bed time!!! But I love it and wouldn't change any of it. 
Wont be long before every single one of you ladies is going through the exact same feelings!!!

So, what have I missed?!
Apart from all the wispas which I had the other day!!!


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey there everyone..

@ Lou / sprinkle - yep I am all good I feel great actually, do have a bit of an upset tummy yest and today - is that a normal side affect do you think?

Hey Nicksy,

Im feeling good today actually, how are you?  Thanks for the luck, I cant believe  its all happening so quickly  now..

super busy at work hence the delays in my postings but wanted to come back on for 5s

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Strawbs I didn't suffer with an upset tummy but then it might just be the drugs I woudn't worry just keep drinking that water hun it will all be worth it    

God I want to go home having to work so hard with this Director sitting next to me


----------



## sprinkle

hey Strawbs
I don't remember having an upset tummy either but it could just be the drugs! I found they made me quite hormonal!!!
Keep lugging that water!!!

Lou - poor you! how long is the Director staying for?!


----------



## Strawbs78

thanks lovelies, other than the upset tummy Im on top of the world..

1 litre down the hatch, 1 litre to go


----------



## sprinkle

good girl!!

I think I need to pop out to Waitrose to stock up on fruit and some bits... today I want a smoked salmon bagel and a scone!!!
then I have to start on the editing for my wedding dvd - I need to go through the whole 8hrs and make notes of what bits I want my photographers to put in, and what to take out.
Help!!!!


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon lovely ladies how are you all today.

So srory but I have been unable to look back through the posts its a little crazy in work today, hopefully it wont be so bad tomorrow.  Good news AF showed up today so I have a scan booked in for the 13th.

Hope everyone is having a good Thursday, Julie hope all goes well with DD today  

Lots of love

Kat xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Kat - so happy that AF has shown up for you - off you now go with the treatment, isn't it exciting??  

xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hey Strawbs,

You go girl with that water. I have had half a litre of milk this morning and am just starting on my 2nd litre of water! The girls here have recommended a hot water bottle to help my lining to grow and brazil nuts for the protein so get started on that too if you can.

Good luck, you must be so excited! xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle all day!!!

Kat great news hun, bet your excited


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey Kat,

Yay you can start!!!!!!!!! wooohooooooooooooo...  

@Sammysmiles, I got myself some brazil nuts this morning (have been eating these pre treatment anyway as I like them) and a hot water bottle (my wheat bag last night started smoking in the microwave so I through that one out  )  How far in to it are you? Ive been injecting since Monday which was day 2..

I dont know why but I am more scared of them over growing but I guess I will see tomorrow when I get my scan...

@ Sprinkle - if I could help I would!!  Sounds like a very big job..  Im having rye bread, seeds, hummus, cheese, cherry tomatoes, aubergine and a side salad.. Had it a couple of days ago and it was lush!

x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - Thanks hun it is exciting but also a little worrying taking a step into the unkown!! but hey you gotta be in it to win it so they say  

Hi Lou - How are you today, hope the directors are not bothering you too much  

Hi Strawbs - I wa sat at home watching Pride of Britain with my wheat bag last night it really is lovely.  Had some Brazil nuts earlier but god they make me cough  

Hi Sprinkle - How the devil are you lovely xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Kat - you will be absolutely fine honey - sorry I forget   are you having a medicated cycle - if so when do you start injecting? 

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - No hun I'm not they are going to try me un-medicated on this one I will just have the ovitrelle injection 36 hrs before so i   everything will be ok.


----------



## Lulu2003

Hello ladies, wondered if I can join your chats?
I've got my first appt to start my IUI in a couple of weeks after losing a little girl due to prem labour 2 and a bit years ago.
Very very scared.
Lucy
x


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi Lucy

Of course you can, just dive right in!!!

Very sorry to hear about your loss, hoping this cycle will bring you happiness!!  

Im injecting (4 days in) and its my first IUI..

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a quick one whilst the Director has popped out...

Kat I am sure you will be fine and I pray it works out for you  

Welcome to Lucy not far from me in Leicester, so sorry to hear of your sad loss and I wish you all the best for your IUI


----------



## Sammysmiles

Strawbs,

I started injecting last Tuesday (first cycle of IUI was due to test on the 25 Sept but AF beat me to it!). Decided to jump straight into another round of IUI.

I had 3 follies last month and one matured so the news that I have lots this month is welcome but I am a little apprehensive. I need 3 follies to start maturing and my lining to thicken up so I can get basted next week. Having a scan Monday to check where we are upto. I am trying everything I can to thicken that lining!

I am hoping I dont have too many and it gets abondoned though, I am planning a break if this cycle brings another BFN. I have had enough of those to last me a lifetime! Its such an emotional journey that my nerves need a break 

xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Lucy,

Nice to see another new face. I have only been using this site for around 3 weeks and already I dont know how I coped without it  

xx


----------



## sprinkle

hey Lucy, welcome to the board  

Kat hun hun I'm ok, although just put a call into my obstetrician and waiting for him to call me back asap as I just had a small amount of spotting... which stopped at 6+6 so has completely freaked me out.


----------



## Strawbs78

sprinkle!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lucy and welcome on board lovely.  You will find this an amazing thread with lots of wonderful ladies who will help you through you 1st IUI.

Sprinkle - Oh lovely I am sure you will be fine thinking of you lots and lots of


----------



## Leicesterlou

sprinkle said:


> hey Lucy, welcome to the board
> 
> Kat hun hun I'm ok, although just put a call into my obstetrician and waiting for him to call me back asap as I just had a small amount of spotting... which stopped at 6+6 so has completely freaked me out.


I am praying everything will be fine Sprinkle


----------



## sprinkle

thanks guys    
it was a very small amount and there is no pain and its stopped now but still. 
ok, lets change the subject now...

whats everyone doing this weekend?
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

well my MIl just rang and she is doing much better and the consultant has said aslong as her xray shows up ok she can come home tomorrow so I have just asked my boss if I can have half day to pick her up - thank god i cleaned the house last night    

I got college tonight and I have to learn 3 new movements anyone fancy being my client


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat me me me please....

Sprinkle glad to hear your better take it easy honey...

I have no plans for the weekend but I have tomorrow off to chill do some cleaning and then chill some more...


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - If you lived closer it would be a pleasure  you have to laugh last week i had to do some of the guy who play for the Ospreys (local rugby team) what a load of wimps     and i have never seen so many lads who shave their legs!!!


----------



## Strawbs78

Well plans for the weekend, best friend over tonight for dinner whilst DP is out painting the town red with work peeps, scan tomorrow, out tomorrow night with Friends, super quiet saturday just doing nothing and wandering around where we live looking at the shops and prob going for lunch, sunday lunch at DP's nan's house..

Cant wait!!

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kathryne said:


> Lou - If you lived closer it would be a pleasure  you have to laugh last week i had to do some of the guy who play for the Ospreys (local rugby team) what a load of wimps   and i have never seen so many lads who shave their legs!!!


AH bless, LOL about the rugby team wimps!!!

Straws - sounds like a good weekend.....


----------



## Kathryne

Strwabs - what a fab weekend hun - hope you enjoy and all the very best for your scan


----------



## Strawbs78

thanks everyone..

I know it might sound a bit naff but I love chatting to you all each day, has made this journey so much more calmer for me than I think it would have been.. Being able to chat and bounce things off you all really helps me out..

Anyhoo thanks!


----------



## Kathryne

I completely agree Strawbs - but hey what are FF for


----------



## Leicesterlou

Strawbs and Kat I totally agree I don't know what I would have done without finding this site to find my lovely ff friends, really helps with q's and putting your mind at ease when the nurses/docs don't really tell us much and so much support.  I have made many good friends through this site and think it should be more widely advertised as I only fell upon it when researching IVF via google.....


----------



## sprinkle

hi ladies.... I'm back!

I have to say that I am very very happy to be doing all this privately. Just got back from a scan at the Portland...I saw and heard Mini-Sprinkles heartbeat, s/he is now 2.5cm long and everything is ok! I even saw legs!!
The spotting was a small amount of resolved implantation bleeding and nothing to worry about.

now I can breathe, phhhewwwww
thank you for all being there for me just now, big hugs


----------



## Nicksy

Afternoon girlies, 

I have been a complete   today - I have not stopped eating rubbish - I really need to stop as I will be the size of a house. 

A Welcome to Lucy - I am very sorry about your loss - stick around, there is so much support to be had here!  

Sprinkle - Hope you are ok honey - thinking about you


----------



## Leicesterlou

Glad to hear all ok the Portland thats where all the stars go isn't it....


----------



## Nicksy

Sprinkle - just saw your last post hun    

So pleased for you 
xx


----------



## Kathryne

oh sprinkle how wonderful I am over the moon for you lovely


----------



## sprinkle

thank you guys!
I'm feeling unbelievably relieved and looking at my new pics.  
Lou - hmmm, yes the stars and little old me!


----------



## sprinkle

Lou I just saw a Wispa wrapper outside my house and I have to say I thought of you!!!!

Nicksy - what yummy things have you been eating?
I did something I never ever do...  I bought from Waitrose a Pizza Express margarita pizza, popped it in the oven and ate it, was soooo good, but I do feel a little guilty!!


----------



## Kathryne

oh god I'm starving now


----------



## Nicksy

mmmm - Pizza Express - my very favourtite! I love the Bruschetta con Funghi!! delish

Sprinkle - this afternoon I have eaten a Blueberry Muffin, Onion Ring Crisps, Galaxy Choc and some fizzy (sour) sweets - oink oink


----------



## sprinkle

oh wow a right feast!!!
it all sounds truly scrumptious.

Kat, what you having for dinner?


----------



## Kathryne

sprinkle - I really don't know lovely by the time I get home from college and don't really feel like anything - but I do have a pizza in the fridge that I bought from Sainsburys yesterday a nice meat feast so might have that YUM YUM in my belly     

Anyway lovely ladies I'm off have a fab evening and I will speak to you all tomorrow


----------



## sprinkle

bye Kat! hope you have a good class this evening.

I just made myself a scone, yummy yum yum


----------



## Strawbs78

bye kat!

Im making myself some blueberries and strawberries and having a few brazil nuts on the side..

Im going to make stuff aubergines with borlotti beans tonight for dinner YUM!!!

x


----------



## sprinkle

Strawbs that sounds delicious, aubergine is my absolute favourite!!!


----------



## ❣Audrey

Kat - glad af has arrived chick!

Lucy - welcome to the thread - so sorry to hear of your loss

Sprinkle - I am glad little sprinklet is ok!!


I am feeling so crap this afternoon.  Have found out that while I have been away all of my job has been taken off me by the management and they are expecting me to go back as a chef ( I am not even qualified) which means a £3 an hour paycut and too much stress for my liking.  My contract has me as an administrator at 15 hours a week - my Dad says they are breaking the law in doing this as they haven't even discussed it with me and they would have to fire me as an administrator in order to do this and they have no reason to fire me.  All I have done is cry since I found out.  I doubt that the higher up management know that my Manager is doing this so once he has told me at the weekend for definite what shifts he expects me to do as a chef next week I think I may well take it  higher.  I feel so pants that my being off for fertility treatment has resulted in this.  The worst part is they weren't even going to tell me - so I would have turned up at 8am on monday only to be sent home.  I only knew because he had told my friend who works there and she told me, so I rang him.


----------



## Sammysmiles

Oh BeeBee,

I am so sorry they have made you sad. Its not what you need at a time like this   I dont know much about amployment law but if you job is no longer available then they have to show they have made the effort to find you another position if they arent going to offer you redundancy.

I dont know if this is the case with you as it seems so unfair. Have a good cry, let it out then go back there fighting. 

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks hun - I have talked to someone and they cant do this so I will be sorting it out but I have applied for other jobs already this afternoon xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Good for you BeeBee, I hope you're okay  


xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sal – hope your follies keep growing (but not the smaller one!)!  On my second treatment I had 4 on my first scan and was really worried that the cycle was going to be abandoned, but the next scan I only had 2.  I was disappointed that 2 had gone, but at least the cycle was still going to go ahead.  50u Puregon  My last cycle I had 108u!

Beebee – sending you a big hug.  They can’t do that to you, can they?  They shouldn’t be able to do that without discussing it first with you.  I hope you manage to get it resolved and definitely take it higher if you can’t get any joy from your boss.  You know where we all are if you need us - ok?

Bow 99/Claire – welcome!  6 follies?  My consultant said that if I had more than 3 good ones then the cycle would be abandoned, but perhaps it is different at your clinic.  

Sammysmiles – you just reminded me to get my wheatbags out!

Strawbs78 – thanks for the sprinkling of baby dust!  Eeek!  Sorry to hear about your wheatbag disaster!  I have been on Puregon for all my cycles, and will be again with cycle 4.  

Lucy – welcome!

I just scanned the posts because I had so many to read - sorry to those I have missed!

Hugs to all!!!!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sue chick - how are you feeling hun?  My PM box is working now  xxx

I am ok - applied for 4 jobs already this afternoon - determined not to let it get to me xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Glad you got your inbox sorted!  Did you ever find out what was wrong with it?

You go girl!  Good luck finding another job, you shouldn't put up with being treated like that.

I am doing ok.  Still having tearful moments, but tomorrow we have our pre-treatment scan for the next cycle, so back on the rollercoaster again.  We will now concentrate on this cycle and try to put the pain of the last cycle behind us - a time to look forward.

Hugs

Sue  and xxxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

chick - glad that your are able to look forward.

My inbox was my fault lol I changed my username and so it wouldn't send! Silly me!!!  Should be packing tonight but Bones is on in 15  minutes and I am so cosy here!!!  Hmmm think I will pack in the morning! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Not fair!  I want to watch Bones!!!!  What season are you on there?  We are on season 3 in NL.  I won't tell you which episode I have just seen in case you aren't that far and I spoil something for you!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

We're on season 4 now!  The starting episode was a feature length one and it was fab!!!  I love Bones too - it's one of my favourite programmes! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

That really isn't fair!!!  This week we had the episode where mad stalker Pam shot Booth in that bar when Temp was singing.  We are miles behind you!!!  

Sue


----------



## Guest

Hi Everyone - wasnt able to get on yesterday, seems likes such a lovely community here would like to try and keep up and join in, still trying to get people stories and names right, but bare with me and ill get there .

Just watching jordan and peter and then contimplating bed already.  xxxxxx


----------



## Mifi

Hi Guys

Do you mind if i join you ?? I am about to start IUI for the first time and feeling quite scared   as you can see from my sig i've had IVF before but not IUI. AF is really late too   which is stressing me out now I just want to get started before I chicken out   

 FM


----------



## ❣Audrey

Ahhh the next episode is great I think chick!!!  

Gem - hope you are ok  xxx

Full Moon - of course you can join us!  everyone here is at different stages and you will get lots of support xxx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks so much can you please also tell me what that symbol above 'report to moderator means'? as its on my message but not on your reply   and if I blow bubbles to people does that mean my bubbles go down??


----------



## ❣Audrey

That allows you to edit your post chick!

No your bubbles wont go down at all xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello my lovelies

I'm so sorry but I'm just not going to manage personals today.  Mad, busy day when I just didn't stopped but got on well at DD's hospital appt - they've fitted her with temporary insoles & have ordered some better ones.  

I'm every more sorry that I can't attempt personals because I'm quite literally asleep and forcing my eyes to stay open.

Needless to say you know I love you all and hope you are all good.  I've scanned all your posts quickly (massive hugs to Bee-Bee,  to Twinkle, welcome to our newbies, good news about your MIL Kat, still haven't found any Wispas yet Lou & apologies to everything else I've already read but can't remember now I'm on the spot).

We are off to Center Parcs tomorrow so don't think I'm going to get to post, then back to work on Mon   so I'll only be about in the evening.  

Like I said, love to you all, look after each other & I'll catch up soon.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Mifi

Hi Bee 

Ooooooh thanks didn't know I could do that   well as they say every day is a school day!!   Thanks will blow bubbles now too just didn't want mine to be off lucky no. 7 !?! 

Hi Julie

thanks for welcome hope you have good time at CP  

Must try to go to bed at decent hour for change, good night ladies speak to you soon take care   

Love FM xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Full Moon,

Welcome to FF! I think you are so great for doing IUI alone. I always go to my appointments alone (my DH works away alot, no wonder we have infertility problems   )

This is a great sound board for fears, good news, symptons etc I am also quite new to IUI. Had the first one back in Sept and just about to start round 2. Its nerve racking but exciting as you feel that, at last, something is happening. 

Good luck with your treatment and feel free to share any good/bad/ugly news with us because you will definitely get the same from us 

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!!!!

Just wanted to send a big welcome hug to all the newbies! 

Julie - have a great time!

Sue


----------



## Lulu2003

wow there's so many of you on here and you chat so much! Not sure if I'll keep up.

During my last go a iui I talked to lots of fab ladies on here, many who have gorgeous babies now.

I'll hopefully get to know you all over the coming weeks and will be sending positive thoughts to you all.

Lu
xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning Lu!

Don't be scared by the number of posts here, just read what you can and reply when you can - even if it is just a "hi!" post!  There aren't many that can keep up with the number of posts, just the hard core addicts like myself!  If you can't keep up it just means that you have a life, which is never a bad thing!!!  

Sending lots of      back!

Sue


----------



## amandalofi

Morning ladies - hope you are all ok....you have been busy chatting & its lovely to see so many newbies here  

Kat - glad your AF showed & that you can now get started on your treatment.  Hope the wait until your scan does not seem too long & that it will fly by  

Lou - hope you have a nice day chilling out.  That's all I have been doing over the last few days but I am still exhausted  

Julie - glad DD got on ok at the hospital.  My DD has a harvest festival performance at the local church this morning....it was a performance in itself to get her to wear her tie today...little madam  

Sprinkle - glad your scan was ok - it is so reassuring each time you have one just to know that everything is ok  

Beebee / Sammysmiles / Lucy / FM / Sue / Nicksy & everyone else who I have missed - hi & hope you are all well today.

No house moving news yet but hopefully we will get some today.  I also need to go to the Dr's to pick a prescription for iron tablets as my bloods showed that my levels are low eventhough I am taking a mutli vit with 100% rda of iron & spatone (iron supplement daily).  I hope the new tablets don't play my tummy up as I was warned by the mdwife that they could  

Anyway have a nice day & take care

Amanda x


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning morning morning!!

Today is scan day to see how my little follies are growing!!!!!       spent the whole night last night with a hot water bottle on my tummy so hopefully that has kicked things along.. I am just really hoping that all is fine in there and it just goes ahead like a normal cycle..

Did my injection again this morning and no pain or blood, I think it did it far too low below my belly button yesterday, what a plonker..

Not up to much really, just had some porridge which I didnt put enough milk iin so it was more like tar than porridge to be truthful!!  

Still got an upset tummy which I am sure must be the puregon but all is good other than that...

Hope everyone is gearing up for a great Friday and weekend.. Ive got a good feeling about today!

xxx


----------



## amandalofi

Good luck today Strawbs


----------



## Strawbs78

thanks hon!!  Its a strange thing being so excited about an internal scan!!    he he

xx


----------



## Guest

Good morning!!   Yay its Friday    

Working till 12 today and then finished, love fridays lol.  Tomorrow i have to do chair covers for a wedding nearby I  only have 1 wedding instead of the usual 5 a weekend - nice break.

Wishing straws tons of luck on your scan!! xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Good luck Strawbs! I will be in your position on Monday as well  

You will be fine today, keep that PMA up  


xxx


----------



## hopefulinjersey

Hi 

Can I join you all.  I had iui on Mon so am on day 5 now.  I'd forgoten what the 2ww was like, I just want to press fast forward!

Hopeful x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all THANK CRUNCHIE ITS FRIDAY  

Julie - Hope you have a fab break away  
Lou - How are you today hun  
Sammysmiles - Morning lovely
Strawbs - All the very best lovely I will be thinking of you.  I rang the hosp this morning and my scan in next Fri 9.15am so this time next week it will be me    
Sprinkle- Hi hun what lovely plans you got for this weekend xxx
Gem - You lucky thing finishing at 12 i am finishing at 1pm today to go and collect MIL (hopefully) from hosp then I plan to have a nice chilled weekend (again hopefully!!!!)
Amanda - I know you have probably heard lots of people tell you thing but veg like spinach and sprout contain lots and lots of iron.  Hope all goes well at the docs hun  
Hopeful - Oh my word what a journey you have had lovely   welcome on board and I will be   for you xx

Lots of love everyone

Kat xxx


----------



## Guest

Can i ask sorry its quite personal, but does anyone trim their lady bush before going for internals or so what The reason i ask is that I do and my DH thinks im crazy, maybe i am!  

When i had my last  internal the condom they put on it popped and it was sooo embarrassing but funny im dreading all that again.   x


----------



## Strawbs78

morning hopeful, sammy and gem,

Of course you can join hopeful, Im yet to do the 2WW but Im not far off..  Sammy its so good we are so close in cycle as then atleast we can chat about it online! keep up with the hot water bottle... Hey Gembow - Im leaving at 2.30 today so its kinda like a half day for me too,woooooooohooo...

just spoke to my boss about not having enough holiday to take a week off after insem and then a week in between xmas and new year (best friend from australia coming out) and he just said not to get HR involved and we would just work it out between ourselves with a cheeky little wink - yay!!!

tried to post then saw others posted so here's some more

@Kat - yay oh my goodness you must be so excited.. I am loving this feeling of just complete hope and anticipation.. lets hope it doesnt come crashing down around me ey!!

Gembow - ha ha ha yes I certainly give myself a 'haircut' prior to going.. I set my alarm 10 minutes earlier just for that reason!

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Gem - I do aswell hun.
Let me tell you a story about a girl I knew who was going through a similar procedure to us....She woke up in the morning and had a shower as normal then went to use some talc as she normally did!! But by mistake she put shimmering body dust on well as you can imagine when she went for her internal the doc said "My word you are pretty down here!!"


----------



## Guest

Strawbs - PMSL yay its not just me hehehe     Your boss sounds like a dream, i wish mine would be like that, tbh im a bit scared telling people im having treatment i feel like they feel sorry for me and i hate that feeling.

Another question for you all - have you told just close friends and family about IUI or just family or noone?  Im just telling my mum i think for the same reason above and when i said i was having a LAP a while ago i just got the feeling i was talked about 

Hi Kat - Waving  xx


----------



## Guest

OMG how funny      I would  have died there and then bless her heheh xx


----------



## Strawbs78

hey gembow

Nope not just you trust me!! he he

Well the theory was we were only going to tell a friend each and that was it but to be honest Im such a sharer and a talker that alot of people know now.. DP is not best pleased about it so we made a deal that I can tell anyone I like this time around but if we do it again then Im not allowed to tell a soul!    She even then went to say she didnt want me coming on to FF and saying stuff second time around but I told her that was a point for negotiation!!    A few peeps I know on here are on another forum Im on so I think she is worried about it just being about us if I come and bare my soul on FF.. he he..

O'well we will see closer to the time and to be honest I may just have to change my username and post that way ha ha..
xxx


----------



## Guest

sounds like me in theory its a good idea to keep it quiet but sometimes my big mouth gets the better of me and i end up regretting it! Tell me to shut up but has your DP tried IUI? xx


----------



## Strawbs78

gembow said:


> sounds like me in theory its a good idea to keep it quiet but sometimes my big mouth gets the better of me and i end up regretting it! Tell me to shut up but has your DP tried IUI? xx


nope we are proper first timers and its going to be me so as I said to her I need peeps to talk to otherwise I might drive myself mad and FF keeps me calm so in that respect she agreed FF was a very good thing!! he he


----------



## Nicksy

Oh my God - I have just written a massive message to you all and now I have lost it  

It basically said welcome to all the newbies and a big hello to the oldies (I am sorry but I can't type it out again!!)



Well we have got our counselling appointment this afternoon - I am a little bit nervous now - what if they try and talk us out of it!!

Still not heard back from the Doctor 
xx


----------



## Nicksy

Gembow - you didn't have any bubbles hun!!  

Everyone needs bubbles xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Nicksy

Im so slow, what are the bubbles?? is the counseling for egg share? xx


----------



## sprinkle

oh my goodness Kat I can't stop laughing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
That shimmer story is the best I have ever heard!!!!

Strawbs, I make sure I'm always Brazilian-ed every time I had an internal scan at the gynae or the fertility clinic, and even for having tummy ultra-sounds now... just in case 

Morning everyone  

Amanda - how are the thoughts on names by the way?! I haven't asked you for a while! 

BeeBee - I'm so sorry to read about your job issues, that does sound truly illegal and I hope you manage to sort it all out relatively painlessly and asap for you.

Gembow - DH and I kept our IUI to oursleves, I'm glad we did in a way, because it means in 2.5weeks everyone is going to get the biggest surprise when we tell them our news, but at the same time, if we had told our friends then maybe the support would have been amazing and each time AF came it wouldn't have been so bad and felt so alone.

Harriet - not sure when you're back but hope you're having the most amazing holiday ever!
Julie - hope you are enjoying your lovely weekend away, glad all went well with DD yesterday

Nicksy - where are you my dear? Hope you've got a lovely day ahead!

Lou - hey hun, just remembered you have a day off and are probably still in bed, good for you!!!

Big hugs to all the lovely new ladies I missed

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Guest

i think ive worked it out - im clicking peoples bubbles and they get an extra one - is that right? I have 7 yay!! 

Sprinkle - fab news on pg'cy, why did you have 3 months in between IUI;s? (Sorry im  full of questions today)


----------



## sprinkle

Hi Gembow, no problem!
Basically after the first 1, I was in Australia visiting my family, so when my AF started I didn't have my medication to start the next one straight away. When I came back we discussed a natural one with my clinic - but I went for a scan and I'd just ovulated so that was out.  So we were going to start the next one as soon as AF came... but it didn't come!
I had a scan at the end of July and my lining was thin and nothing going on so we had the IUI in mid August. So basically I got my BFP in August without having had a period since June 12th!!!!!


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - I remember when we had our counselling appointment god it made me laugh!!! put it this way when we came out we totally knew we were doing the right thing.  All the best hun and remeber to write our any questions you have before you go  

Sprinkle - Morning lovely   tell me have you named your ickle bump xx


----------



## sprinkle

Morning Kat!
Hmmmm, good question - DH first named bump Kevin, then after our first scan when baby was 1.37cm, he named it 11mil - and then after the emergency scan yesterday, he looked at the picture and said 'I see a lion head' (he's into Ancient Art!!) so I started calling bubs the Lion King. But it kind of changes every day!


----------



## weecaz

Hi Girls hope you have all got that Friday feeling.  Had scan this morning and I've got two mature and a third that will possible be mature and I'm ready to go, off to got my follies 'popped' tommorrow night and then the IUI Monday lunch time .. Last chance saloon, but the nurse was quite positive about the way I had reacted this time.

Full Moon - you will be fine have plenty of   and think of the end result 

Strawbs/Sammysmiles - good luck with your iminent bastings.

hopefulinjersey -   for the 2ww, I'll be joining you on Monday,   it our time.

Gembow - I always tidy myself up... they are not the most attractive things at the best of times, but I'm sure the nurses have seen some sights in their time.  Just spat coffee all over my desk reading the shimmer story... how funny .  I have told quite a few people and it has it's + sides and its - sides.  I wish I could probably turn the clock back and maybe just told a very select few (i.e - very close friends and family).  I work with a girl on FF who has just started IVF so on the other hand its a good we spoke to each other.  It's a funny one.

Anyone I've missed hope you are are all well,    and    .  Hope you all have lovely weekends


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Gembow - The bubbles are just a bit of fun really - you can give bubbles to who you want, I always make sure that the number ends on a 7 as a lot of people like this!! 

Yes hun, the counselling is for egg share - I was looking forward to it, but I am not so sure now!

Sprinkle - hey honey - I am here, how are you this morning? Nothing special for me today hun - just work I'm afraid

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Kat - thanks for letting me know about the counselling - you have put my mind at rest now!

xx


----------



## Kathryne

No worries lovely I was nervous to but it really is ok  

Sprinkle - I love the Lion King   what you up to this weekend anything nice xx


----------



## amandalofi

Hey Nicksy - good luck this afternoon - I am sure it will be fine.  Although it is not the same as the egg sharing counseling, I had some counseling during my second IUI treatment and it helped me loads.  

Amanda x


----------



## Kathryne

Right lovely ladies I'm off to pick up MIL. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## als36

Hi everyone!
I really am struggling to keep up with everyone, this thread moves so quickly!

hopfulinjersey - welcome! I see from your signature you have been through a lot. Big big hug to you and praying you will get your BFP

Strawbs - hope your scan went well today!

weecaz - good luck hon. We will be doing the 2ww together.BFP come on!

Beebee - sorry to hear the news about the job, it's the last thing you need right now. Enjoy the weekend as much as you can....

Gembow - I learned my lesson after the first few times, when I confided to people who were less than discreet. Now I tell absolutely no one till after. Less pressure...

Just had my 2nd scan today, day 9 of stims. There are only 2 follicles - one on each side, measuring 11 (r) and 14(l) mm....a bit disappointed but at least there are some. In the past I have had many more. The lining is good at 7 mm.
Anyway another scan tomorrow and will keep you posted!
Good news the CA125 came back clear (ovarian cancer marker) - the consultant thinks that there is an adhesion on my right tube. Phew!!! I wasn't too worried - but of course there is a little bit of worry at things like this!


----------



## als36

follow up to my post...
here's hoping i ovulate from the left ovary then!!!


----------



## Strawbs78

Bye Kat..

Im outta here in 1 hour 25 mins myself, have a great weekend!!

HI Als

My scan's at 3.30 so here's hoping for good results.. Yay youve got two follicles that is great, you only need one egg remember so two is a bonus!  Im only on day 7 of cylce and day 5 of stimming so I guess Ive got a few more scans in me yet before insem..

Congrats on the cancer test coming back all clear, that is a big PHEW...

x


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Als - don't be too dissapointed with just two follies - I only had two on my last cycle and that cycle I got my BFP 

Hi Strawbs - good luck this afternoon 

Have a good weekend Kat - hope the pick up goes ok!

right time for a 

Amanda x


----------



## Nicksy

Als - 2 follies is great honey   - you don't want too many so that they would abondon treatment!

Hi Amanda - how are you feeing hun?

Stawbs - Good luck for your scan honey - lets hope they see some nice follies growing for you  

Bye Kat - I have probably missed you now  

Well I will be off soon - get myself ready for the appointment - have good weekends everybody and   to all

Much love

xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Nicksy, I have blown you some bubbles so you end in a 7.

I am only here briefly so good luck everybody over the weekend. Hope there are no AF's (unless you are waiting for treatment and want one!). Lots of BFPs and many, many    to you all.

I am off to have non alcohol () related fun   and try involve as much hot water time and brazil nut munching as I can handle. I have my scan at 8.15 on Monday morning so please blow me some bubbles for luck  

     

Have a great weekend ladies 

xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Im off here ladies as my boss has just given me a stack of stuff to do int he next hour before I get out of here    have a great weekend and I will update you all on Monday 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mifi

Hey girls, wow so many of you!!! 

Dhooo I didn't even realise it was Friday until I read your posts - thought it was Thursday!!!   Dear me obviously not on the planet today   

AF finally arrived this morning (only 7 days late  ) Its not very nice wont give you the gorey details but it isn't a very nice one and making me feel sick and drained - having to pop paracetomol   which isn't like me but it is only my 2nd AF since m/c so maybe my body not back to normal yet  Hope it doesn't affect my IUI cycle??

Anyway now AF here my baseline is Monday morning and i'm kinda dreading it - that place hasn't got good memories for me and i'm worried that I will breakdown and they will see me and pull the plug for this cycle and say i'm not ready to carry on  I think I am ready but really scared this time and being alone doesn't help much - ahhh so hard   sorry im moaning I will think  

Kat - I loved the shimmer storey had me in absolute stiches, thanks for sharing that best laugh i've had in ages   

Sammysmiles - thanks for your message, I will always try to share the good the bad and the ugly 

Weecaz - thankyou and yes must remember end result   

Hopeful - Heh you in Jersey CI? If so me too  I see you are mid 2WW i remember what that was like!! Be kind to yourself  

Nicksy - I lost very long message yesterday very frustrating   one wrong click and it was gone!! Remember your counselling is to help you so don't be scared best advice I can give is to try and be honest and don't give youself a hard time for saying or even not saying somethink? - I egg shared in July and to my knowledge my recipient is still pregnant - Yehhhhh  I do wish that we were pregnant together   sometimes though even though I have no idea who she is or even where in the world she is I do think of her quite often   

Strawbs - Hope your follies are doing well  

Sue - wow you up sooooo early hun - that's the middle of the night for me - I am def a night owl  

Amanda - Hope iron tabs aren't too hard on your tum - when mine is feeling under par I drink peppermint tea which seems to help 

And last but by no means least hello and   to Gembow, Sprinkle, Beebee, Julie and Lu 

Hope I haven't missed anyone!!!!  Group hug to all   Glad we are on this rollar coster together


----------



## Nicksy

Just a quick message to Full Moon and then I really must go!!

Don't worry about going for your baseline scan - they wouldn't dream of saying that you are not ready if you get upset - this is what this infertility roller coaster is like for us.  They must see tears all the time.  I must admit that I have always been quite strong when I have gone for appointments etc but then sometimes burst into tears when I get in the car or get home! 

Your not alone really - just pop on here and we will all give you lots of support. 

Big   to you - take care and the best of luck


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Nicksy

I think you are probably right i will be strong and have a good cry when I get home. I'm just so aware that my future really is in the clinics hands and I so need them, coming from Jersey means I am tied to the one and only very busy clinic as I just don't have the funds to go to LWC again so I am just terrified they will take my dreams away from me, i spose I just have to trust them that they won't and they shouldn't have reason too. I don't even know why I feel like that this intellectually I know it won't probably happen but it just doesn't change the way I feel  - maybe because I feel pretty much out of control of my life at the mo and i don't like it perhaps  

Anyway thanks again - speak to you soon XXXXXXXXX


----------



## sprinkle

hi lovely ladies, I'm back from my manicure and other errands. Had to rush home though as feeling verrrrry yuk

There has been lots of chatting whilst I've been gone, and I just wanted to say that I got my BFP with 1 follie... I can't remember now who was saying they only had 2, but it just takes 1!!!!!!

Full Moon, sending you the biggest   I could find.  Just stay positive and look after yourself, the clinic wouldn't dream of taking away your dreams, or they will have all of us at FF to reckon with  
Just re-read Kat's sparkle story and you'll smile!!!

Nicksy - we never had the counselling, I know they mentioned it at our clinic in our first meeting, but it was never mentioned again. I'm sure you and DH will ask all the right questions and be fine!

Amanda - big hello to you lovely lady!!! How you doing?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Evening all!!!! 

I thought of you lot this morning! I have a wheatbag in the shape of a penguin and I put it on my tummy last night and just relaxed, and the next thing I remember is waking up at 5am with the penguin still on my tummy!! 

Strawbs - hope everything is ok. Got everything crossed for you! Sounds like you have a cool boss!

Hopeful - welcome!!!! Good luck and I hope the pee stick gives you happy news soon!

Kat - did someone mention Crunchies&#8230;..! That poor girl that used the body dust! What did she say? Did she laugh it off or die of 

Gembow - no I don't trim my lady bush before going for internals, but I can understand why people do! I suppose it is the same a brushing your teeth before going to the dentist - one has to look ones best! Now it seems that I am the only one that doesn't, I might do it next time! I have told my mum and bro about my treatment, mum always asks but for some strange reason I haven't heard from my bro in months, perhaps I have scared him off!! We haven't told m-i-l, it would go round the family like wildfire, she can't keep a secret even if she is told specifically that under absolutely no circumstances should absolutely no one find out about it! 

Bubbles? Here is the info:

If you look under the persons name you will see that they have xxx number of bubbles. 
Bubbles are a currency of friendship - they are given as a token of friendship or luck for others, or just for fun to take your mind away from your more serious concerns. 
When you have been here a short while and posted a few times, you will see the words click to blow under the name. You will then be able to blow bubbles for anyone on FF. Be careful though; many of our members are very superstitious about their lucky bubbles and like them to end on a 7 or other number and not be touched. If you see the words "leave my bubbles alone" or similar under their name, it is best to not blow them or, to make sure you blow the right amount. You wont be able to blow yourself bubbles so won't see the click to blow under your own name.

Als36 - Good luck to you too! 2 is good, I have had one before now, I would be happy with 2! Too many and they might abandon treatment. What a relief for you that the CA125 has come back clear. Hope the scan goes well tomorrow.

Nicksy - how did you get on?

Weecaz - Good luck!!!!!

Full moon - you had a nice surprise - it is the weekend!!! Sending you lots of hugs, I hope all these horrible AF symptoms will soon go. Nicksy post was good, remember we are here if you need us. Try not to stress too much, it isn't good. Just go in there with a PMA! Everyone thinks I am up early, but I am an hour ahead of you guys, so it isn't that early!!

Well, things didn't go according to plan at the scan, we might have a problem. I hope I have understood her properly, she did speak quickly and not in clear Dutch! The smaller egg that I had last cycle is still there. She said it could give off bad hormones that could counteract the Puregon, so I have had a blood test and if the results show that this particular hormone is high then the cycle will be abandoned and I will be put on the pill. But if the hormone isn't high then we can carry on as normal. She did say something about monitoring me more and giving me IVF drugs for the second half of the cycle to preserve the lining of the womb. Does any of this sound familiar to anyone? Anyway, I still have to inject the Puregon tonight just in case there isn't a problem, we will get the blood results tomorrow.  typical, we saw a neighbour in the pharmasist while we were handing in our prescription! She asked what we were doing there, DH just said that we were having a break! I don't think she believes us because DH works 30 minutes away, a long way to go for a break at lunchtime! Hopefully she will have forgotten about it before we next see her!

Huuuuge hugs to all (especially those that I didn't mention!  )

Sue


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

I hope all you ladies are okay. I'd have liked to have done some personals but I'm struggling to keep my eyes open and I've got to work in the morning! 

Just thought I'd quickly say that my scan went well this morning...I've got two good follicles on my right ovary! I'm doing my trigger injection tomorrow evening and then IUI on Monday - yippee! We have finally got there!   

Good luck to everyone else     

Hope you all have lovely weekends, take care of yourselves.

Love Sal xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Excellent news Sal!!!  I hope everything goes ok on Monday and in a couple of weeks you will get some amazing news!

Sue


----------



## Guest

morning - just about to set off a wedding venue and set it up, dont envy them getting married in this cold weather at all!! 

Toby (my DH) wants us to go and see his sister tomorrow and i havent seen her since we got back from  our honeymoon over 2 months ago when she annouced she was pg she tried like 3 months and this is tobys mum and dads first grandchild and they wont shut up about it (i dont blame them i just dont want to be there)I really dont want to go but dont want to hurt tobys feeling as it is his sister (we've never really got on) Any suggestions on what anyone would do would be great - was thinking of having a few glasses of wine b4 i go     

hope everyone has a fab weekend!!! Im off to Zara shopping yay xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Gembow, I am exactly the same. My SIL is pregnant  and they had been trying for 18 months. They said after trying for so long they didnt think it would happen to them, erm try 4   years! Anyway my MIL now has their scan picture on their side cabinet and I simply dont get invited out anymore. My SIL and MIL go shopping for baby stuff and share a "secret" that I cant be involved in and it hurts like hell.

My own mother has been very supposrtive. I know its a tricky subject but the odd text to see how its going would be nice? I feel like texting her sometimes just to make her feel awkward but my DH would kill me


----------



## Wraakgodin

That really is the only advantage of living abroad away from family.  I get updates on my niece, but I only get that happy family slap in the face a couple of times a year when I go over and see everyone playing with J, when they should be playing with my children.  

It is terrible that they exclude you Sammy, at least give you the option, let you make the decision whether it is too painful to be involved. 

I did have a heated discussion with my mother about why she didn't ask me how it is all going.  She didn't ask because she didn't want to upset me and didn't quite know what to say - it wasn't that she didn't care.  Now we have cleared the air we can have an open discussion about it. 

Gembow, I got married in 35 degree heat in a full wedding dress!  That isn't particularly nice either!   I know when I was in the same situation as you I just gritted my teath and put up with it, although now I am more honest about my opinions and feelings and I would probably say something!  

Off to help DH with the shed!  We have cleared everything out and now we have to finish his shelves and workbench and put all his tools in all the little drawers and baskets - such fun!!!  

Have fun ladies - whatever you have planned!

Sue


----------



## Guest

Decided i better go, after all now im married i better stop thinking of myself.  I will drink a large glass of wine and probably come home crying but I guess i have to see her now and then.

Sammy - Having your mum there for you is so important, my mum is great except when she mentions she got pg all 3 times in  the first month which is nice to hear not!!  It certainly does hurt big hugs (())

Sue - I am going to take your advice i hate thinking of things i should have said and will be honest with my feelings in the nicest way possible tomorrow xxx


----------



## Guest

Oh and my shopping trip was fun, I got a bag from Zara £50.00 (have never spent that much on a bag ever or even half that!!), a dress, a scarf and a cardy - ready for winter!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Gembow!

Glad you had a nice time.  I am a handbag addict, and I never spend more than £20 on one!  I haven't done my shopping for winter yet - I have a list of things I need!

Hope things go ok tomorrow.  I will be thinking of you.  I think it really depends on your relationship with your in-laws.  There are some people that I could have an honest discussion with, and others that I can't!  

Sue


----------



## Cloud 9

Hello ladies,
Gembow and sammysmiles and everyone else feeling like no one cares at the mo, we have to rememer that no one really understands what we are going through only us. I have felt that my family and friends are very weird when talking about babies and even when im coming up for my treatment. They just dont know what to say and no matter if they did say something it would be wrong anyway.
My friend has a little boy and every time i go round she wants me to bath him or feed him and very over the top. I like doing it but i feel its put on cause im TTC. 
No matter how many times i explain about EC and ET they just dont get it. 
Just remember we have each other. People have such busy lives at the mo and us TTC is trivial to them.
Keep this in the back of your mind and stay positive.   
Sending love to everyone. Ive only been on here 5 days and i love you all!!!!!
Cloud 9
xxxxxxx  
P.s How do i send baby dust and other smileys?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Cloud 9! 

If you look at the smilies above the box where you type your text you will see [more], click on that and a pop up box will appear with other smilies. If you click on one of those it will automatically insert it into your text. Then you can send  to your hearts content!!!

Hugs

Sue


----------



## Cloud 9

sue
Thx for the lesson on how to send  
Id been having a   cos i couldn't do it and everytime i told my DH he just said  . Im still   with him tho.
Im on my   and im feeling good with no signs of   Im quite   really and just hope i stay as   as ive been.
Anyway i hope ive made good use of my smileys  
Take care  


xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Cloud 9!

I think you have got the hang of the smilies!!!  

You forgot      

Sending lots of    and  back!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hellooo - non way I will catch up with you all so just dropping by to say Hi!!!

The weather  here is pretty pooh!  Have had a lovely weekend so far though!  Found out we have wireless so have hopped on to say hello and thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

Hope you are all okay and are having a lovely weekend.

I did my Pregnyl injection last night - got everything out ready quite early to be all prepared but then it went wrong! I was having difficulty snapping the top off the ampoule and then it broke in my hand, got tiny shards of glass everywhere and cut my thumb! So that made it all quite stressful, I was 5 minutes late with it in the end. It hurt quite a bit when the drug was going in and has hurt ever since. My trousers rub on the area and that makes it sore, it's not on my skin it's inside. Has anyone else who has injected Pregnyl had this? I'm getting quite worried about it all now and with the wedding less than three weeks away now too I'm finding it hard to stay calm.

Stawbs - hope your scan went well  

Weecaz - I think we're at exactly the same stage of our treatment cycles! Good luck 

Hi everyone else - lots and lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## Guest

so ive just been to the inlaws and had dinner, dint go too bad except when my SIL decided to show us her baby outfits she had bought - i just wanted to cry and made a swift exit to the toilet for 10 mins.It was like omg women you know the troubles we are having do i really want to look at baby grows and bits. Tried to calm myself in the toilet and not cry.  Any how im home now and preparing for X Factor lol..

Sal - ouch sounds painful glad you got it sorted though!! How exciting you getting married soon

bon - hello hun hope you had a fabe weekend!!

Sue  - Love handbags too and would never usually spend so much but it can be my next 3 xmas pressys lol

Cloud 9 - yep totally agree i guess if youve never had problems ttc why would you even consider that some people do have problems - thanks for the positivity xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Beebee – sorry the weather is bad, but that is perfect jacuzzi weather!  

Sal – I was very late with my puregon last night, I fell asleep watching tv and woke up at 2am and realized I hadn’t done it!!!  So I woke up DH and he did it while still being half asleep!  Sorry to hear that you had a bad time doing your injection.  I hope your thumb gets better soon.  My side effects with pregnyl are that I get a skin rash and it itches like mad!  I suppose everyone has different side effects.  Perhaps I do have other side effects, but the itching is so bad it overrides every other feeling!  I will have everything crossed for you, I hope you get a BFP soon!  When is your wedding?

Gembow, I am glad you survived!  Perhaps your s-i-l is so excited about her own pregnancy she didn’t think about your treatment, perhaps that means that she sees you as her s-i-l and not someone having fertility problems.  

Sending everyone lots of hugs

Sue


----------



## Sal81

Hi Sue - I bet that frightened you when you woke up! I have read lots of posts from people on here about being really late with their drugs so I'm sure it'll be okay  Luckily I haven't had any other side effects from the Pregnyl, just a painful tummy, it feels badly bruised but there's nothing to show. I just hope I've done it alright and that it works. Thanks for your positive thoughts, I really appreciate them. 

We're getting married on 25th October, the time is flying by! Still got a few things to sort out and I need to learn my vows!

Gembow - I agree with Sue and Cloud 9, it is very difficult for others to know what this is like. I didn't realise myself how tough it would be and before I started treatment I didn't understand why people talked about treatment being difficult. Now I know! My best friend and sister have been a fantastic support and are very sensitive but my mum on the other hand doesn't seem to be able to understand and sometimes makes unhelpful comments. I work in a Children's Centre so I have pregnant women and babies surrounding me all day, I've had to learn to detach myself from it, it's difficult but keeps me sane (ish!). I wish you loads of luck for your treatment.  Hope you're enjoying X Factor  

Love Sal xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sal81 said:


> I did my Pregnyl injection last night - got everything out ready quite early to be all prepared but then it went wrong! I was having difficulty snapping the top off the ampoule and then it broke in my hand, got tiny shards of glass everywhere and cut my thumb! So that made it all quite stressful, I was 5 minutes late with it in the end.


Hi again Sal!

Message for you from my DH - he said that our Pregnyl comes packed with cotton wool, so he uses some of that cotton wool to protect his thumb when he breaks off the top.

Sue


----------



## bow99

Hi Everyone

so i tested after my first iui yesterday and got a BFN  . So stopped the cyclogest, anyone know when I can expect AF. Its weird i was getting AF symptoms before i tested but nothing since.

thanks
Claire


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Claire, I am so sorry to hear your news, I know how difficult and heart breaking it is.  Sending you the biggest comforting hug .  

I am not really sure when you can expect the witch to turn up, I hope someone else here can help you.

Take care

Sue


----------



## Guest

Morning everyone!    

Claire - sorry about bfn hun, big (((hugs))) xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hiya ladies,

I am good to go with 2 eggs and a nice thick lining now Phew! Going back for a scan on Wednesday morning to see if there are any more eggs as my right ovary is still covered in little ones. Going to have the IUI Friday so I will back on the 2WW. 

I resolved that after this next one I was going to have a break but I am now unsure. The hormones make me tearful but not crazy so I am still considering having my last go at IUI after this one.

Anyway, a big relief for me as I was worried about it being abandoned.

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Claire - massive massive hugs hun.

Sal - I found that if I had accidentally left some liquid in the cap that was when it shattered but otherwise it came off ok.  Hope you're ok xxx

Sue - hope you're ok chick xxx

Gem - sorry your sil didn't think. Hope you're ok chick xxx

Sammie - glad things are going well for you! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all well you have been chatty...

Claire sorry about your BFN      on my first IUI I stopped my cyclogest and AF showed up 4days later

Nicksy - how did the counselling go hun?

Sorry no more personals but hope you are all well   

Louise xxx


----------



## Cloud 9

Morning everyone.
Well i don't have long to wait now and as its getting closer im getting more nervous! I want to know but then again i don't. Its so close now and with no signs of AF it makes you feel more positive. I just don't want to be let down again. 
We are going to go out for lunch on Wednesday as i have my test at the hospital on the morning and we don't get a call till wed avo so we said we would spend the day together.

Sammy glad everything went well for you today. Fingers crossed for you hun. 
Wishing everyone luck and i will speak again shortly. 
I cant stay off here. You are all so supportive and its my 2ww hasnt been as lonely as it is usually.
Take care

xxxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all hope you had a lovely weekend xx

Lou - Hi lovely did you have a nice weekend?  
Cloud9 - thinking of you lovely all the very best   
Bee - Morning hun how are you today

And a BIG morning to everyone.

I had a fairly chilled weekend I was not feeling to well got a bad cold never mind it was a good excuse to watch some DVD's.  Got my 10 day scan Friday @ 9.15 so hopefully will know more then.

Lots of love everyone

Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat bet you can't wait hun, I am fine had a lovely chilled weekend, went to my Mum's on Saturday for lunch then did a bit of window shopping then yesterday DH cooked sunday roast and we went to bed for an afternoon nap, then I watched Harry Potter last night, how about you?


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning everyone,

have just gotten in to work so cant be on here for too long and sorry I havent had time to read through the thread but will do a little later..

Had my scan on Fri and I had 2 fols (10 and 12) on my left ovary and lots of small on my right, had another one this morning and now still have those two on my left which have only grown a little but another two (10 and 12) have grown on my right so they have reduced my meds as if all four mature and get bigger in size or I grow any more they will abandon the cycle   

i am feeling a little worried that it will be abandoned but I guess there isnt much I can do at this point..

has this happened to anyone else?

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Cloud 9 - not long to go now hun!

Lou - how are you doing? xxx

Strawbs - fingers crossed for you hun - I am sure if they have reduced your meds then that is a good thing and hopefully just those 2 follies will mature xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee I am fine thanks hun, you?

Strawbs sending you lots of     that your 2 big follies continue to grow but the others stop growing hun and you can go ahead with IUI


----------



## ❣Audrey

I am fine thanks hun  - glad you are ok!

Kat - how are you doing? xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi,

Strawbs - replied to you on the general questions thread. 

Just stopping by to say hi ladies! Will be back later

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - Sounds like you had a lovely weekend.  Like you DH made us a lovely roast yesterday I couldn't move for hours after      I am looking forward to Fri Lou but i am trying not to hang too many hopes on it just taking each little step as it come I think that they only way you can deal with all of this  

Bee - Hi lovely I am OK, been sneezing and coughing all morning but I am OK nothing that a nice hot choc lunch time wont fix   how are you hun xx

Strawbs - Sending you lots and lots     for your follies lovely xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat best way to be if you can, its a complete rollercoaster once you start but I am sure you will be fine hun


----------



## sprinkle

Morning ladies
All your mentions of yummy roast dinners are making me hungry already and I just ate a banana!

Kat - hope you're not feeling too icky hun, definitely add some marshmallows to the hot choc!!!
Lou - I just saw your ticker, wow 2 days and then you're at 12 weeks, so excited for you!!! Your weekend sounded very similar to mine  
Strawbs - dont worry about your follies, they'll behave for you I'm sure 
BeeBee - hey you, how are you?
Cloud9 - stay positive hun!!!!!!    
Julie - hope you had a fab weekend away 
Sammysmiles - sounds like all going well, and you're all set for 2ww
Sal - hey bride to be! Not long to go til the wedding or the IUI!!! Hows your bruised tummy from the puregon? Hope ok!

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle I can't believe it myself, 12 weeks how are you my lovely suffering with any sickness?


----------



## sprinkle

I've only been sick once, but I feel sick all day every day, but my body found a new higher level of nausea since Thursday!! I've taken to wearing and sleeping in the motion sickness travel bands - but they dont help   
How have you been feeling?


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am starting to feel better although have to eat little and often to keep me going and the sick feeling at bay....


----------



## sprinkle

That worked for me but now the feeling goes literally 5 mins after I eat and my DH just laughs when I keep saying I need to eat!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know my DH says the same but now just lets me do what I need to do


----------



## Kathryne

Sprinkle - Def marshamallows I love them  

I hope you and Lou feel a little better soon


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Sprinkle - Hi honey, so sorry that you are feeling sick all the time -   to you honey!

Lou - Wow, nearly at 12 weeks, that has gone so fast hasn't it?

Kat - Hi honey, how are you? 

Morning to Sammy, Beebee, Strawbs, Sue, Cloud9, Gem and anyone else I have missed   

We went for our counselling on Friday which was really good and gave us so much to think about.  Needless to say I burst into tears at one point when the counsellor asked me what having a baby would mean to us   My DH was so lovely!  I have never seen a counsellor before but thought she was brilliant - its over an hour of just talking about your feelings and the whole IF journey, which lets be honest nobody else wants to hear about! 

Anyway I have got DH chasing up the Doctor yet again today, so I might have a little bit of news later on  

Love to you all

xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

thanks Sprinkle!  I will just keep thinking positively and find out the outcome on Wed..

do you think i should stop with the hot water bottle given that may stimulate them grow alot?

x


----------



## sprinkle

Nicksy!!!!
So glad your session went well, and sorry about the  
How great if you get some news later today!!!   
How was the rest of your weekend?

Kat I'm definitely going to have to have a hot choclate with marshmallows myself at some point today! Who's in?!

When does Harriet get back from her fabulous trip!?

Strawbs - I'm not sure about the hot water bottle, I never used one in my growth so I don't want to give you wrong advice


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy so glad the counselling went well hun, now you need to get matched and then get dates to start


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - Hi lovely I am so glad your counselling went well. I remeber ours and you are right it really does help


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks girls.  Lou, I am waiting for the phone call to come from the hospital - I am so so impatient - I can't wait to get going with this treatment and then it feels like I am actually doing something. 

So whats for lunch today girls? 

xx


----------



## als36

Hi everyone! 

Strawbs - am crossing everything that the best follicles grow and that the bad ones stay the same so you can go forward for your treatment and get that BFP

Sammysmiles -- Good luck for friday and for the 2ww. Will be there with you.

Sal - Sending you lots of baby dust ! Am sure that all was ok with pregnyl...these things happen

Amanda - thanks so much for your story which gives me so much hope

gembow - I so know what you mean. I tried to have a baby for so long and when I got pregnant I didnt tell anyone till 16 weeks. In the meantime my SIL fell pregnant - I can still remember the smugness, honestly. You would have thought her and my BIL would have said something to us as they knew we had been trying for years - but anyway they didnt know I was pg also - It's a good  thing I was as I would have been devastated. I think people are either insensitive or just don't know what to say. No one can understand until they have been through infertility themselves and that's just how it is I guess. If I were you, and everyone is different, I would go see the SIL, smile, etc and leave ASAP. Good luck...
Big hugxxx

Lou - glad everything is going well

I had a scan today and the follie on my left ovary measures 21 and the right 16 so I am good to go. Lining is at 9. Doing the pregnyl injection tonight and the IUI will be on Wednesday - then the dreaded 2 week wait - symptom paranoia, knicker checking, and making excuses why I am not drinking.....all worth it if we get a BFP!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Als36 - All the very best lovely


----------



## als36

Kat - thanks! sorry to miss you on the last post but its hard to keep up. good luck on your IUI...hope you can get started soon!

Sprinkle - feel better soon hon


----------



## sprinkle

thanks als. I'm good to go now not feeling to bad! Don't worry about the 2ww - we're here to keep you sane  

Lunch wise, I just had a mix and match lunch... piece of soya and linseed toast, some vegetable soup and 1 dairylea extra light! What's everyone else having?


----------



## als36

I had some vegetable soup DH made earlier. Yum.
Sprinkle your lunch sounds so healthy!

Question to everyone - I am feeling very emotional and I cry at anything/ Also cannot control my appetite - is this normal - I injected stims for 11 days and due to inject pregnyl tonight....


----------



## sprinkle

Pregnyl did exactly the same thing to me!
I came home from dinner one night and sat there in tears to DH saying I'm so happy but I can't stop crying. Just go with it and as soon as you get your BFP, the hormones start all over again


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey girls, well I have met Dh for lunch and we has chicken tikka and salad baguettes mmm very nice, need a sleep now....


----------



## Strawbs78

sorry girls I missed page 21, this thread is moving too fast for my cold filled head today..  

thanks beebee, lou, sammy, kat and sprinks for the votes of confidence and well wishes..  I am going to just officially park it and get on with it as there is nothing to say that my follies wont begin to behave and only 2 will be mature on Wed then hopefully they can just get a shimmy on and baste me!! he he

4 hours til I finish and I think I am going to cancel my plans tonight and snuggle up on the sofa with DP..

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Strawbs- Snuggling up tonight sounds like a plan - thats just what I am going to do


----------



## Strawbs78

yep Kat I couldnt agree more..  I couldnt think of anything better right now..

xx


----------



## sprinkle

mmmm, I wont make you jealous but I'm all snuggled up on the sofa now!!
Had to make myself another snack... toasted seeded food dr bagel with half fat cheese and pickle, now have to start thinking what to make DH for dinner.

It's gone all grey outside


----------



## KittenPaws

Hello lovely ladies,

Thought id check in on my FF and say hello. I hope you are all well. I miss chatting on here all day at work, lol. My new boss is a witch so i dont get the time like i used to! 

Lots of love to all

KP


----------



## sprinkle

hi KP, so good to see you!!!
Wow you are so far along now its amazing, how you feeling?
You must be getting incredibly excited  

xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Right girlies, I am off - still not heard from the hospital - grrr  

All have good evenings

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Nicksy - glad the counselling went well hun!

Als  - that's fab news!!

I have spent all day filling in applications!  Am getting bored of it now! xxx


----------



## sprinkle

Bye Nicksy, have a good evening and cyber-see   you tomorrow. Hopefully you'll still here at some point this evening  

BeeBee how did you get on with trying to sort out what they've done to you at work?! Hope its all ok


----------



## ❣Audrey

Well legally I can sort it out so that's ok!  Just looking for a new job now xxx


----------



## Kathryne

I'm off to lovely ladies I going home to sort the house out and make some tea - what an exciting life I lead    

Speak to you tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

bye everyone, Im still here but can see you all heading off for the day..

Ive cancelled my plans and booked a night on the sofa with DP, will go home, have a bath and make some hot and sour soup for dinner. yay!!

Have a great night...



x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hope you have a nice night on the sofa hun!  I am STILL waiting for my boss to ring me back!  I rang work a little while ago as I hadn't heard anything and he still hasn't rung back! xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

@ Bee_bee - I cant believe he hasnt called you back..  What on earth are they doing to you? this is the last thing you need.. 

when do you have to go back?

x


----------



## Sammysmiles

BeeBee, that is so rude of him.  

Lots of hugs   

I am making bangers and mash for tea then lots of Carrot and Coriander soup because I bought so many carrots! I thought I would make lots of soup then freeze it, keeping a tight hold on my purse strings  

xx


----------



## Guest

Sal - Just got married 2 months ago and i would advise to stop every few hours and take 
everything in and just watch whats going on! Hope you get a honeymoon baby!!!

Sammy - Fab news about eggs!! 

Cloud 9 - Everything crossed for you hunni!!! 

Kat - Hope you feel better soon

Strawb - Hope everything goes ok and not too many mature.

Nicky - ~So glad counseling was ok!!

Als - Yay to good follies!! roll on bfp 

Hi Bon, Louise, Sprinkle, KP

Have a good evening!! xx


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

*Sue's DH* - Thanks for your advice. There isn't any cotton wool in my pregnyl pack but I've got some somewhere, think I'll do that next time, thank you! 

I hope everyone is well today and that everyone has a lovely evening snuggling on their sofas!

*Nicksy* - glad your counselling was helpful, fingers crossed you hear something soon. 
*
Stawbs * - good luck with your follicles, I really hope they do as they're told   

*Bee bee* - Hope all those job applications bring something your way soon. Good luck with sorting out the problems. 

*als* - Great news! Hope your injection goes well tonight 

Hello also to *Kat, Lou, Sammysmiles, * *KP and Sprinkle * (and anyone else I've missed - sorry) - lots of love to you all 

I had my first IUI earlier today! I was really nervous yesterday night and all morning but it went well (I think!). I have had ovulation cramps on my right side this morning and afternoon so that must mean the pregnyl did the trick.  The nurse was late calling us in which stressed me out a bit but they didn't seem worried! It was surprisingly quick and wasn't at all painful, just a bit uncomfortable. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed now! I know that the odds are against us for this to work but I'm thinking positively 

Sal xxx  

P.S Hi *Gembow*, you posted while I was writing. Congrats on your marriage  I hope you had a lovely day. Good advice, thanks - my fiance is disabled so we have planned lots of breaks so he'll have the chance to rest and we'll be able to be together to enjoy our day  My test date (if my period hasn't arrived by then) is the Monday before the wedding so I'll either be pregnant for the wedding or have my period! Lets hope it's the first one


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sal - congrats on being PUPO chick! xxx

Straw - I was supposed to go back today but when I called him last week he said I am no longer needed for my normal duties - the company is in financial trouble at the moment so I think they are trying to cut back.  Anyway I just rung him back as it had been over an hour and he said to go in wednesday afternoon and reiterated that all my job has been taken over by others and he needs to speak to the higher ups about what to do - so obviously he hasn't consulted them!!!  I think he cant handle my failed tx - it's  only since this has happened that things have changed - so when I go in wednesday, if he can't offer me my job then I shall push for redundancy and explain to him the correct way he should have gone about it! xxx


----------



## als36

Bee bee - good luck with your problems, its terrible what they have done

Strawbs - have a relaxing evening! sounds lovely

Sal - am so glad IUI went well! I just did the pregnyl injection and go in at noon on Wednesday for the actual IUI

Making filet steak with vegetables on the side for dinner. Yuuummmm.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Evening ladies!!!

Had fun this evening.  Got home, DH tried to open front door and the key broke off in the lock!  Fortunately we got the door open, he has just come back from the DIY shop 150 euros lighter!  He will be spending the rest of the evening installing it.

I am still using my penguin wheat bag!

I have the same for lunch every day, the dietitian said I have to have bread for lunch each day so I have a bread roll with cheese, ham and tomato.  I also have soup during the day to keep me going.

Sammy – good luck for the scan and insemination!!  As far as giving it one more go, you have to do what you are comfortable with.  Have a good think and come to a decision that you won’t regret in 10 or whatever years time.

Beebee – how are things?

Als36 – nice size follies!  Good luck with the pregnyl and insemination on Wednesday.  I will have everything crossed for you!  As Sprinkle said, we will keep you sane (well, keep your mind off it at least!)

Cloud 9 – I have everything crossed for you!!!!!

Kat – hope you feel better soon, sending you lots of get well hugs and I hope the scan on Friday goes well.

Strawbs – Don’t worry, I had 4 follies but by the time I had the insemination I only had 2.  I did feel upset for the 2 I lost, but at least the cycle wasn’t abandoned.  I hope everything goes well for you.  Sending lots of get well hugs.

Sprinkle – hmmmmmm hot chocolate and marshmallows!  

Nicksy – I am glad the councilling went well, sounds like it was really worth while.  Are you going back again?  Have you any news from the doctor?

I am only snuggled up on the sofa under a blanket because there is a draft coming through the front door from DH working on the lock!

Takeaway just turned up – later ladies!!! 

Waving at Kittenpaws and anyone I have forgotten!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sue - I am curled up on the sofa under a nice fleecy blanket!  My new washing machine has arrived so I have just put that on .  I am feeling scarily chilled about what is going on at work so that's cool xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi ladies!

I am back after spare ribs and chips!

Sal – how inconsiderate of them to leave out the cotton wool!  Next time?  Who said you will need a next time!!!  PUPO PUPO PUPO!!!!  I am glad the IUI went well, I will keep everything crossed for you.  We always have to hang around waiting for the insemination, last time we were singing in the waiting room to try to de-stress!

Beebee – awwww I am sorry to hear about work.  I hope things go ok on Wednesday and you can get something sorted.  They really have treated you badly.  Sending you lots of hugs.

Sending a huuuge welcome hug to Fairy.  I took a few weeks away from FF to get my head together so I totally understand.  I hope both you and Sal will soon get a lovely surprise from the pee stick!!

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hiya,

All of you PUPO's, dont forget the 2WW OCT/NOV thread. Lots of ladies going through the same thing as well, makes you realise you arent going mad  

Wraakgodin - Def a bad day today, I now feel like throwing in the towel and giving up :-( I am sick of all the disappoinments. Why has something so fun and beautiful turned into something so depressing and bleak? rotten mood today

Gembow - thanks for the message. Good luck ladies


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sammy, it is the hormones hun.  Don't give up.  After 3 failed IUI's I find it really hard to stay positive - and everyone says that I should think positive!  I have waves of feeling like I should throw in the towel, but I know that if I do I will regret it in the future.

I hope things turn round for you soon.  Sending you lots and lots of hugs.

To be honest I don't go on the 2ww threads.  I did on my first round of treatment and I was continuously comparing my twinges/symptoms, or lack thereof with everyone elses.  It sent me absolutely mental!  

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sammy - massive massive hugs hun - don't throw in the towel chick xxx

Sue - I am ok about work - one way or another it will be ok xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

I'm so sorry, but I'm not even going to try to catch up with personals there have been so many pages.  I've read them through though - honestly.  Hello to everyone anyway. 

We had a lovely weekend, despite the weather, and bumped into friends from the Wirral and from London which was bizarre .  

First day back at work today     and I was straight into meetings from 10am (I now start at 9.30am)  .  Was so weird to be back after over 4 weeks off, but I guess it's just a case of getting back into the routines again.

AF also decided to be a total cow and choose today to visit as well  .

Sorry this is just aam.  Like I said before I went away, love you all though and I'm still thinking about you even when I'm not posting. 

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sal81

*als* - good luck with your IUI    I really hope you get a positive result in a couple of weeks 

*Sue* - hope your front door is all sorted now! One good thing came out of that mini disaster - a takeaway! I wasn't being negative (honest!) when I said next time - I've got to inject some more pregnyl on Saturday!  The waiting is awful isn't it?! They say it's really important to do that injection on time so that the timing is all correct but then they're the ones who are being late with the insemination! 

*Sammy* - keep going it'll be worth it in the end      We're all thinking of you 

*Julie* - glad you had a lovely weekend. Sorry to hear you're back at work. You'll soon get back into the swing of things though. Hope all goes well 

Lots of love xxx


----------



## als36

Good morning ladies! Not much to report...the pregnyl injection went ok last night...don't feel any symptoms yet though. IUI is tomorrow at noon so I will just take it easy till then.  I had the shock of my lfe this morning though - i thought I would weigh myself - is it possible to gain 5 pounds since starting stimms? Oh well if it ends up in a BFP it won't matter anyway!

Hi Julie - welcome back
Sal - how are you feeling?
Zuri - I am glad the doc found the problem with your tube. it just goes to show we have to be really insistent sometimes!

Off to a class with my DH!
Everyone have a great day , sending babydust to all!


----------



## Nicksy

Good morning girls, 

Hope you are all well!

Zuri - welcome back honey, missed you   I am so glad that you are getting everything sorted out - this might lead to a BFP in the next few months!   to you honey!

Als - morning hun - glad the pregnyl shot went ok last night, I didn't suffer any symptoms from it either!

Sal - Congrats honey on being PUPO -   that you get your BFP - what a wonderful wedding present that would be  

Julie - Welcome back honey - glad that you had a lovely weekend - sorry that AF has shown her ugly face for you and that you are back at work.   You will soon get in the thick of things honey  

Beebee - I am so sorry that you are having problems with your work - thats the last thing that you need isn't it?  I am glad that you are feeling quite chilled about it - don't let them grind you down honey  

Sprinkle - morning buddy - hope you are feeling a little better today  BIG  to you honey!!

Hi Sue, Sammy, Strawbs, Kat, Lou Gem and anyone else I have missed. Hope you are all ok. 

Well we didn't hear anything from the Doctor last night   I think DH is going to see if he rings today and then chase again. Why do they take soooooo long??  

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all what a beautiful day!!! NOT!   hope you all got your umbrellas today xxx

Nicksy - Hi hun how are you today xx

Julie - Glad to hear you had a fab hols, not nice though to be back in work and have AF show up on the same day   I hope the rest of your week goes well  

Sal - Congrat on being PUPO I wish all the luck in the world lovely - take it easy    

Als - Good news that your pregnl shot went well and I will be thinking of you tomorrow   

Zuri - Hi there lovely hope you are ok  

Sprinkle - Morning lovely lady hope you are feeling a bit better today - did you have your hot choc after? xx

Sammy - Hope you are ok today lovely - thinking of you   xx

Wraakgodin - Hope DH got your lock fixed after and that you enjoyed your take away.  MIL bought us one last night as a treat and it was delicious xx

Lou - Morning lovely how are you today xx

Bee - Morning hun are you up to anything nice today  

And a BIG morning to everyone else.

I feel allot better today still got a little chesty cough but thats nothing.  Kinda looking forward to Fri for my baseline scan trying to eat my brazil nuts and drink the pineapple juice hopefully these will help.

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Zuri, we are just waiting on the go ahead to do the IVF with egg share.  I went for my counselling on Friday so I am waiting for a blood test and then for them to find a match for me. 

Sorry I couldn't answer yur question on Gonal F - I didn't take that drug so I am not entirely sure - were you on clomid last time?


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Kat, honey - your scan will soon come round 
[fly][/fly]         [fly][/fly]

Thats a little dance for your follicles to grow nice and big!!


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks for the lovely dance Nicksy.  I know what you are going through waiting for the calls lovely DH & I wanted to do IVF Egg Share but unfortunately my FSH levels were a little too high, our clinic little it to be 9 or below and mine was 10    so unfortunately it wasn't for us.  But who knows IUI might be


----------



## sprinkle

Morning all  

Zuri - hey hun, welcome back! good luck with your op, as you say, if it brings you your BFP then bring it on!!! You are so right about womens intuition  

Sal - yay 2ww!!!   and not long to go until your wedding, hope its all going well with the plans. Looking forward to sharing the lead up with you  

Nicksy - morning you! how mean of the Dr's not to call you yet, I'm so sorry they're keeping you waiting like this, just not fair. Lets   they call you this morning so you can get going  

Kat - morning lovely! Is MIL doing better? It hasnt started raining yet over here, but it is looking grey and dismal    Busy day in the office?  

Lou - hello you, how are you today? still eating wispas?! I keep seeing them advertised everywhere and wanting to eat them!!!

Julie - welcome back! I'm sure it wont take you too long to settle back into work and your routine.  Hows the soup making going?!

Als - good luck for tomorrow    

Beebee - have you started hearing back from any of your job applications yet?!

Sammy - hope you're ok today

Wraakgodin - hope you're new lock works better than the last one   Your take away sounded yum last night!!!

hmmm, well I finally worked out what AAM stands for... all about me! I never knew but sometimes just used it  
so,
AAM - well DH and I booked to go to NY in 2 weeks, I'm so excited! We have a family party out there and decided to go for 2 weeks, I can't wait!!!!!
I'm feeling ok now, was a bit green earlier when taking my vitamins but had some toast and much better. So happy as my parents have just got back from Australia and can't wait to see them.

Whats everyone got on for today?

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Hey Sprinkle - NY - you lucky thing - it is my favorite place in the whole wide world.  DH and I got engaged on top of the Empire State Building so it holds so many lovely memories for me.  We are hoping to go back next February so I can't wait. 

Have you told your parents yet your fantastic news or were you waiting for them to come back? 
Big   to you!


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning Everyone!!!

My goodness you have all been very very chatting in the time I have been away, and so many newbies too! I'm not even going to attempt to try and catch up!

Well my holiday was just perfect. Sprinkle you were right the Maldives are fabulous, like paradise really but my God the sun is fierce. We had a great time and tried not to think about IF at all. It was probably the best 2WW ever! I have no idea if the IUI has worked or not this time, I suspect not. Anyway test day is Thursday so fingers crossed!


----------



## sprinkle

We told our parents at week 6, just before my parents and DH's parents both went away! I think it makes my mum feel better to be back home... they go visit my bro and SIL who have a 2yr old daughter (1st grandchild) as she now has a new grandchild to look forward to.
As you can imagine both our parents are over the moon and have been amazing

I love NY!!! DH has to go back in Dec and mentioned last night that I can come with, sooooo excited as I just love it and the cupcakes and the shopping!!

How many weeks til your next trip?
xxx

harriet - you posted at the same time!!! WELCOME HOME!!! We missed you!!!! Tell me more about my favourite place in the world!!!


----------



## Nicksy

Harriet - hi honey, you seem to have been away for ages! So glad that you had a great time.  It is lovely there isn't it? 

  for your test day on Thursday PMA honey!


----------



## sprinkle

oh my goodness, I've got You are What You Eat on in the background -this couple who run a pub eat the equivalent fat of 27 packets of crisps a DAY!!!!!!


----------



## Cloud 9

Morning everyone,
Well, tomorrows the day!!!!! Im so nervous! I don't want to know cause if its bad news I'll feel like my roller coaster ride is over. To be honest Ive quite enjoyed my treatment this time in a weird way. 
My DH has been more understanding and weve not argued. He just seems to be a yes man when Im on my treatment which is a good thing as he wouldn't be able to do anything right anyway. Lol!
Not forgetting the dreaded   I feel fab and still no signs if it.  

Bee bee - I hope work sorts itself out. Sending you   

Sue - Hope you enjoyed your spare ribs and chips last night. Im a veggie so chips would of been fine but spare ribs! Yuk! My DH loves spare ribs. I cant watch him eat them. lol

Sal - Sounds like youve had a right palaver with those injections! No more now just a matter of keeping your fingers crossed. 

Sammy - Chin up girl. Its the hormones. I felt like that the other week but its worth it. Throwing in the towel isn't an option. Don't let it beat you hun. xxxxxx

Als - Good luck for tomorrow. The gaining weight thing has happened to me. It not a nice thing but hey I'm sure we are gonna get much bigger than this. Lol.  

Well im gonna just chill tonight and have an early night ready for the hospital in the morning at 8.30. Im suppose to get a call in the avo with my result so i will let you all know.   
As me and my DH have our own business we are trying to get lots of work done today then we can go out for lunch tomorrow and do a bit of shopping. I'm at a charity do Saturday and hopefully if its good news tomoz i will need a new outfit. 

Hello to everyone who ive not mentioned. 
Speak soon.
        
 

xxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sprinkle - Oh my word NY you lucky devil I bet you cant wait.  My sister went not so long back and brought me back a beautiful Tiffany braclet - you'll have an amazing time lovely    MIL is not too bad a little sore but doing well thanks for asking lovely x

Cloud9 - I bet you are nervous lovely but I am  for you that everything will be fine and you will get that BFP that you deserve xx

Harriet - Welcome back hun glad to hear you had a lovely holiday   and all the very best for Thursday xx

Well I'm off for lunch shortly going to the local coffee shop for a nice jacket pot something nice and warm xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Girls sorry no personals all internet sites have been banned at work   except lunchtimes 12-2pm so I am going to be missing you all lots, hope you are well    will try and catch up soon

Lots of love Louise xxxx


----------



## Nicksy

Lou - that is so unfair   don't they realise how much we will miss you and all your advice here.   to your bosses!
Big   to you!


----------



## Kathryne

how nasty is that Lou tell them I'll send the boyz around


----------



## sprinkle

oh my goodness Lou thats so bad!!!!!!

I just was soooo naughty... thought I should have a good lunch, so had a hearty bean soup with ryvita, and then I just ate way too many chocolate biscuits!!! I'm so ashamed I can't even bring myself to write down how many I had.
Aaahhhhhhhhhh

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know girls I am lost without ff to keep me updated, oh well just eating my chicken soup so got until 2pm until ff shuts on my PC, so whats the news girls....


----------



## sprinkle

1 more day then you're 2nd trimester!!!!!!! woo hoo Lou!!!!

I just ate like a little piggy and feel sooo bad, Im going to have to go replace the biscuits I just ate or DH is going to tease me all night


----------



## Kathryne

I just ahd a lovely tuna melt jacket totally stuffed now


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know Sprinkle I really can't believe it just want my scan to be here now so I can see bubs....  Biscuits are allowed in pregnancy well thats what Dh tells me  

Kat Mmm tuna melt I love that with onion....


----------



## KittenPaws

Hello ladies.

Trouble is back! 

How are we all? 

mmm tuna melt, stop it! im gonna have a boring old veg soup


----------



## sprinkle

Biscuits may be allowed, just not the amount I just had!!!!

Hey KP, I loooove vegetable soup, its my favourite of all soups!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey KP, can't believe your back and I am now banned at work with the exception of lunch breaks     How are you?


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Sprinkle and Lou

I know! Bugger! But im at home today. Been off for a few days, chest infection. I went to work and they sent me home. Oh well, better for me! 

How are you girls? 

Im not a soup fan today, i feel like a big fat juicy chicken burger or better still beef burger with onions and fries! MMMMmmmm 

Im trying to book tickets for finding Nemo on ice , gonna take my nephews. (but its more for myself     )


----------



## KittenPaws

WOOOOOOOOWWWWW

Sprinkle! Where have i been- YOUR PREGNANT?? Congratulations honey! I didnt even know!


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP m,mmm chicken burger with fresh iceberg lettuce on it I WANT ONE NOW!!!!  Poor you hope your feeling better hun, I am fine thanks well besides not being allowed on the net at work....

Kp what are you like you have been away for far too long


----------



## sprinkle

you are such a good auntie hehehe!!!
I haven't been to anything on ice since I was at brownies, finding Nemo sounds so cute!

Poor you with a chest infection, are you able to take anything to make you better or you have to fight it out au naturel?

xxx

KP just saw your message, yes I am!!!!!!!!!!! Still can't believe it!!! Thank g-d all good so far...


----------



## KittenPaws

I know! I live in a cave! So much happens and where am i? Its been so hard to get on here. First i was off work had no home internet, then returned to work cant get access as much as i used to and now im just catching up! WOw, great news for sprinkle! 

Nearly your scan lou! And nearly my birthday      I told DH all i want is a spa treatment at this fab place in London. I went there last week and oh me oh my it was beautiful. 

Oh im so dribbling now for that burger. 

I saw Aladdin on Ice when i was like 12! lol , im such a kid still at heart. 

Yeah gotta do it natural, by choice to be honest. I just have hot water, lemon and honey drinks and its slowly healing. Gonna go back to work tomorow. Should be fine. 

Thats just fab news, it makes me so happy getting good news on this board. How you feeling?


----------



## sprinkle

Happy birthday for whenever it is!
Which Spa is it you want to go to? I love Spa Illuminata on South Audley Street, so incredibly luxurious and relaxing!


----------



## Leicesterlou

KP funny you should say that I am going to book in for a massage for Christmas with a local beauty clinic, can't wait


----------



## KittenPaws

19th October! Thank you  

I went to Glow Spa & Beauty in Knightsbridge. They have special maternity treatments. It was FAB!!! 

Oh Lou your going to love it. I told DH thats all i want, but this time full works. Massage, body exfoliation, manicure & pedicure! lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes I have been for my waxing and asked what she could do and she said anything she will just tailor it to my needs i.e. any aches or pains so definately going to sort that out....


----------



## sprinkle

right ladies, I have to pop to Waitrose and get some bits and bobs before it gets any later. 
Enjoy the rest of your lunchbreaks!!

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sprinkle take care and I will catch up with you tomorrow lunchtime xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws

bye sprinkle xox

you off lou?


----------



## Leicesterlou

10mins then I have no choice KP, we automatically get kicked out at 2pm     So are you getting nervous about the birth


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh that sux!

Me? Umm not really. I have no idea whats its going to be like so i just keep happy thoughts , lol. Just try not to read TOOO much and just focus on remaining positive. 
Mind you i will be a fruit loop when it happens!  

Anyone heard from Leech? I txted her but havent heard anything?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Not heard from her for a while wonder if she is ok, best say bye as going to cut off any minute, take care and keep in touch xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Okay will let you know if i hear from her. 

You be good & take care too  

Lotsa love

xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Kathryne

Hi KP - glad to hear you are better. And a very Happy Birthday for the 19th


----------



## KittenPaws

Thank you!   Cant believe a year has gone by so quick  

Im looking forward to eating a big fat slice of choccie cake!  

How are you?


----------



## Nicksy

Hi KP - lovely to hear from you - glad that you are ok.  I can't believe how quickly that time has gone from when you found out you were pregnant


----------



## KittenPaws

Hey Nicksy!   Oh its so good to chat with everyone. 

I know time is flying by, i cant believe it myself. How are you??


----------



## Kathryne

I love choccie cake xx


----------



## Nicksy

I'm great thanks KP - just waiting for my Doctor to get his finger out  

I feel a right moan head at the moment, but I just haven't got any patience!!

Ooh choccie cake - I have just had a vanilla slice and it was lovely 

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Moans are what get us thru! Whats your dr up to? Do i need to go round and    

What clinic u at?


----------



## Nicksy

Please KP that would be great - I am at the Countess of Chester and Liverpool Womens - not sure which one I will get treated at yet (i think thats half the problem)!!

So how is pregnancy - is it all you hoped for?  I know you were very poorly at the start.


----------



## sprinkle

mmmm, I pop out and when I come back I keep reading about chocolate cake!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

Lol, well i will get down there and     LOL. I hope things get clearer for you and you have the answers you need soon. 

Pregnancy is going well, main thing is that the little one is happy and healthy in there. I cant complain, if 9 months of poor health is what i have to through then i am more than grateful to God for this. It wasnt what i expected, i guess its harder than i thought honestly but as i said if baby is happy and doing well, bring it on!   

Ive had heaps of time off work and to be honest i dont give a rats ass, they were horrible to me during tx so they can stick it. All my sick leave is authorised and they cant do Sh**!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH cake! Noooo now i want to eat choccie cake! Dig in girls.... MMMmmmm


----------



## Nicksy

I don't blame you at all KP - I remember your boss being a complete b***h to you when you were going through treatment.  This is way more important.  Will you be going back to work after your maternity leave?


----------



## KittenPaws

Lol, she is long gone now. We have a new boss which isnt much better to be honest. 

Im not sure, i think we will see how it all goes. I think i might take a few years out and i really want to go back to uni to do a post graduate, but lets take one little step at a time. I'll be happy with sleep and shower time in the 1st year  

My mum arrives in 7 weeks from OZ. she will be staying with us for 5 months! Im so happy. I just cant wait to see her (and let her do all the cooking!!!)


----------



## sprinkle

KP that sounds great with your mum coming to stay. My brother and SIL live in Melbourne and my parents go visit them 3 times a year as they miss them and my 2yr old niece so much. My SIL and I are both due 6 weeks apart so my poor parents are going to feel torn about being in 2 places at once...

Nicksy did you hear from the Dr?! Hope your DH is driving them mad so they get onto it asap for you hehe

I think I have to log off now as we have a birthday tonight and I need to go start doing my hair and making myself look respectable. I've been living in tracksuit bottoms for the past few weeks as they're just so snug and comfie 

Hope everyone has a great evening. Catch up tomorrow

Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Thats lovely KP - let your Mum look after you!!

Nope Sprinkle - not heard anything  , I think I will get DH to ring first thing in the morning!

Well girls, time for me to go I'm afraid - hope that you all have good evenings and talk to you all tomorrow.

Big kisses  

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sal – I only have to do Pregnyl once per cycle.  Why do you have to do it twice?  (sorry if I am being thick here!)  

Zuri – Nice to see you posting again!  What a shock!  Good luck with the op on Friday.  I will be thinking of you.  I am glad you are thinking of it as a positive thing, it is a good job that they discovered it now before you had lots of treatment that wouldn’t have worked.  Sorry, I haven’t heard of Gonal F, but I have googled it and it looks like you use a pen.

Als – good luck tomorrow!!!!  My diet consultant said you can gain weight with treatment  (I did ask as I had put on weight as well!)

Nicksy – hope you manage to get hold of the doc.  I have never heard of a follie dance before!!!  I didn’t realise you were near Chester, next time work send me there we will have to meet up!

Sprinkle – NY??  Excellent!!!  I am jealous!  Blame the little one for eating the biscuits!

Kittenpaws – hope you enjoyed the delicious veg soup!  Hope you feel better soon.  Ooooh spa treatment, hope you have fun!

Harriet!!!  Welcome back hun – you were missed!!  I am glad you had a great time.  But remember to think positive!  It will work – it will work – it will work!

Kat – sending more get well hugs your way!  Good luck on Friday!  I am jealous of you having a jacket potato!  Can you believe that you can’t buy them over here.  According to DH all those size spuds go to the chip factory.  I used to have a jacket most days in England, now I can’t!

Cloud 9 – that has come round quickly!  But I suppose you feel like it has dragged!  Good luck!!!!!  I will be thinking of you.  

Big wave to Lou!  How dare they!  I have a better plan Kat, send all of us round that are on hormone treatment!!!!  We will rip them to shreds!

Don’t know what is wrong with the forum today – doesn’t matter which thread I am on, everyone is talking about food!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Züri said:


> thanks Sue, I now feel guilty as I should have googled it too!


As the Tuesday night quizzers will tell you, I am queen of googling!!! Not that I cheat! 

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Evening all!!!  Wow you can all chat!!!  I have been at Mum's today doing her houswork again.  Just had dinner and then in a mo I am going to watch a film with Jake!  Will catch up with you all properly in the morning xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Beebee!  What film will you be watching?  Have a fun evening!

Sue


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

I hope you're all okay. I'm afraid I'm not going to manage many personals today but I really am thinking of you all and sending you lots of 

*Sue* - I had to inject Pregnyl 10,000 as a trigger and I have been told to inject Pregnyl 5,000 on Saturday. I think it's something to do with having a another boost of hormones, I'm not entirely sure! So, no, you're not being thick, even I don't truely know why and I'm the one who's got to have it! 

Welcome back *Harriet* - So glad you had a lovely holiday 

I'm not feeling any different at all (surprise surprise!) but I have had a lot of tummy ache today and also a few twinges here and there, probably just due to being messed about with. Has anyone got any advice for me for the next two weeks please? Should I not be doing anything or doing anything different? The nurse said that I should carry on as normal and that there wasn't anything I couldn't do. I just want to maximise my chances though.

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi girls, I have been so sick now for a day. Been really sick and been unable to stay off the loo. Really worried as I can't seem to keep any food down. Going for a scan first thing and worried it may affect the growth of my follies and womb lining.

Will I be okay? Feel terrible right now but hoping that I can make it to the clinic in the morning :-(


----------



## Cloud 9

Sammy, You at leigh tomoz? Me to at 8.30am. we will see each other! this time tomoz and i will know!!! Arrrrr!

Love to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Cloud 9


----------



## Mifi

Hi Sammy

Sorry you have been so poorly   how horrid for you. I had very upset stomach during stimms for my last ivf cycle and it didn't effect the outcome and I bearly managed to eat anything for a few days. The best advice I can give is try to keep up with the fluids and rest as much as you can.

Hope you make it to the clinic tomorrow hun


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks girls, dreading waking up tomorrow in case I feel like bad again!

Cloud 9 I will be there at 8 so will see you there. Can't you do a HPT? Or does it have to be a blood test?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just a real quick one again, I'm afraid, so you don't think I've abandoned you. I have read all your posts today, but no chance to do personals.

Crazy busy at work, and likewise since I got home.  Hopefully things will be better now my working week is done & I'll try to catch up with some personals.  Just a few real quickies (Lou - How VERY dare they take you away from us and expect us to only have 2 hours of Lou time a day  , KP - Soooooo lovely to have you back honey, Zuri - Lots of luck for your op on Fri honey, I'm still on that NHS waiting list , Harriet - Welcome back my lovely & great to hear you had a fab break, lots of luck for Thurs).

Hope I will get some time during the day tomorrow to catch up properly.
Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!!!!

Sal – I have asked my clinic numerous times if there is anything I can do to improve my changes, even if it makes a fraction of a percent difference then I would do it!  But they said there is nothing, just carry on as normal.  Sorry, I wish there was!

Sammy – how horrible.  I hope you feel better soon. Are you drinking lots, keep your fluid level up?  I hope it doesn’t have an effect on embies, good luck for the scan.  I hope Full moon has put your mind at rest.

Sue


----------



## als36

Sammy - sorry you are feeling bad, but I dont think it will affect your treatment. Feel better hon.

Sal - good luck on this 2ww. Its so hard not to get paranoid but lots of women have no symptoms till after the BFP

Sprinkle - I loved NYC! Lived in Manhattan for 5 years in the nineties. Check out Century 21 department store near the old World trade center for amazing bargains on baby things (and non baby things)

Cloud 9 - am so thinking of you and praying you will get the baby you long for.

Am off to have my IUI at noon - will surely be back on the forum this evening.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## ❣Audrey

als - good luck for today xxx

Lou and Julie - sorry you're not able to be on as much  you are missed!!!

Sal - good luck chick xxx

Sammy - just drink plenty of fluids hun!

Cloud 9 - good luck!!!

Sue - it was the da vinci code but I was asleep by 9!!!  Nervous about today I think! xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning everyone   

Not a good day for me, af showed this morning and then went to workonly to be made redundant    things come in threes so hoping nothing else willgo wrong today may have to go to bed and stay there.

Hope everyone is ok and follies etc are doing wellxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Oh my god Gem that's terrible .  Massive massive huggles. xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Sorry I wasnt on yesterday, I got up yest morn to get ready for work and took a bit of a turn and collapsed on the bathroom floor hurting my face a little..  DP put me straight back in to bed where I stayed asleep til 12.30.. A bit of a jolt to tell me to take things a little easier.. woopsy!!

My scan is this afternoon at 3.45 so send me lots of   ladies!

Wraak - thank you your post re you having 4 follies had made me feel so much better, lets hope its the same for me..

sammy - so sorry you are unwell, the puregon i had made me have a reallly upset tummy, hope it goes away for you soon..

harriet - welcome back!! yay I love the maldives, good luck for thurs..

OMG gembow Im so sorry xx

Sprinks - you lucky devil - NY - I love there!

sorry for everyone I missed, Im struggling to catch up on the thread whilst catch up on all my work.. 

Hope everyone has a great day...

x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Ouch Strawbs! Hope you are ok chick! Good luck for today xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

thanks bee_bee Im all good now just taking it super easy..  Im going to be positive re this afternoon and just hope it all goes well.. I havent injected today nor used the hot water bottle so maybe that will make a difference..

xx


----------



## als36

gembow - thats terrible - i am so sorry. big hug

strawbs - hoping your follies will cooperate!


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all xx

Gembow - Oh my word what a start to your day lovely i really hope it does'nt get any worse    
Strawbs - Lovely I hope you are ok take it easy and rest up and all the very best for this afternoon  
Bee- Hi hun how are you today  
Als36 - All the best for today lovely I am sure everything will be fine  
Sue - Morning lovely hope you are OK today, got any nice plans for today? I am feeling much better thanks getting a little nervous about Fri but OK.
Sammy & Cloud 9 - All the best for today  
Lou - Morning lovely how are you today? xx
Julie - Hope everything is going OK back at work xx
Sprinkle- How was the birthday? xx
Nicksy & Zuri - Morning lovely ladies how are you? xx

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Ladies,

Spent Monday night and Tuesday throwing up, very ill from Egg mayo I think. Was a little apprehensive this morning about my scan but I still have one follie at 15mm (the one at 10mm had gone?, where do they go?) and my womb lining is at 8mm. 

IUI isnt happening on Friday now its Monday instead. So take my last Menopur injection Saturday. I have decided that this is my last IUI til after Christmas as I want a few months to chill out, lose some of the weight I seem to have put on since treatment started and generally restore myself after this emotional overhaul 

Gembow - So sorry, hope you are okay x
Strawbs - Were you drinking vodka in the shower  

Hi to everyone, thanks for the advice. I hate being sick, spent alot of yesterday in tears feeling sorry for myself.   Def having a break til after Xmas this time. Need to recharge my batteries  

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

goodness Sammy you sound like youve been super ill,, hope you get better very shortly..

gone? goodness I hope one of mine goes..

Monday!!  atleast you know you are still def going ahead..   I really hope it does work for you and you dont have to take a break..

ha ha ha no I wish!  One minute I was on the loo, next minute I was face down on the floor - so not a good look!

x


----------



## Kathryne

Sammy - i really do hope all goes well Monday and that a break until after Christmas is not needed


----------



## Sammysmiles

But strawbs, where do they go? Are they released or do they shrivel up? The nurses didnt really give me an answer. If it has been released it is too small to fertilise? 

I still have got one polysistic (sic?) ovary so not much happening there apart from loads of really small follies. Gutted, I was hoping for more. I really wanted to give a good go this month.  

What is happening with yours now? Is it this afternoon you get scanned again?


----------



## ❣Audrey

The follies that are too small don't contain an egg at all chick - they are just reabsorbed xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

hey sammy

yep this afternoon at 3.45 is make or break time so finger crossed..  Im feeling good about it (well making myself) so I am just going to keep positively thinking that it will all be good! x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks BeeBee, the nurses at my clinic are so lovely but also so busy that there isnt any time to explain these things   How big does a follie have to be to contain an egg? Sorry its like an advanced biology lesson isnt it?  

Strawbs you will be fine, its a shame they cant freeze them on IUI isnt it? One month there are none, the next month we are over run with the divils   I am thinking positively for you as well. I will be checking back later to see how you get on  

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

I'm pretty sure it's 16mm and over chick xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

thanks sammy.. if i can get on my from bb I will update but its not very user friendly on my blackberry.. Mine have to be 18 to go ahead I think.. x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Yep it is 18 - sorry was being hampered by the cat and pressed send before I read it through!  Mind you sometimes they will go ahead with 17mm xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

My god I miss this place 4 pages to catch up on     

KP you didn't say about your Mum coming, I am so happy for you and here for 5 months bless her xxx

Sprinkle I hope you had a nice night last night, it can be such a hard work getting ready now can't it...

Nicksy - hey you how are you hun, any news?

Sue ah thanks hun I know I now get 2 hours to catch up!!  Hope you are ok hun  

Sammy I hope you are feeling better hun and made it to the clinic this morning   

Cloud9 - love your pic so how did your DH do on deal or no deal, when was he on I love that show...

Julie - sorry your so busy I bet time is flying I hope everything is working out with DD with you being back at work

Bee - I miss you all too and can't believe I can't get on now except for 2hours a day   

Gem sorry about your BFN and then work too    

Strawbs poor you having a funny turn hope you are better today  

Kat - hey you I am fine thanks, how is MIL? Not long now till your 1st scan I hope you are ready for the world of dildocams

Amanda I hope you are relaxing hun and have more news about your new house.

Leech - stop working too hard you only have 5 weeks left     

Sorry to anybody I have missed,  

Lots of love 

(now Part Time  ) Louise xxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw Lou - massive huggles chick xxx

Well even though my boss said I was going in to actually work today my bf from work Dani just rang to say she managed to get out of him ( without him realising) that it's actually a meeting! So wish me luck xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh I hope everything is ok, where do you work not a bank is it xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Lol no not a bank - I am PA to the manager of a restaurant - I was supposed to be back on monday but when I rang to confirm he said he had given my job to everyone else and didn't need me - obviously that's not legal so I am going in to tell him he will have to make me redundant - depending on how he responds to this, I will also make a point that it could be seen as discrimination as he only did this after I had time off for IUI! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee you go get him girl, you can take him to the cleaners for that, cheeky b*****d


----------



## ❣Audrey

I certainly can - funny but usually I would just hand my notice in and leave but I feel so strongly about this as I love my job there - I know some of the management were taking bets on whether or not I would come back! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Don't let it drop hun, get a big redundancy payout from them if nothing else    My you have loads of credits bee where did you get them all from are you winning all the quizzes


----------



## ❣Audrey

Exactly - don't worry if it comes to it I will follow it right through!

I have no idea why I have so many credits lol!xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - Hope you ar ehaving a good day! I know the world of dildocams here I come!  

Bee - I agree take him to the cleaner


----------



## ❣Audrey

Lol Kat have fun  xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat you will be fine, becomes like second nature


----------



## Strawbs78

Bee_bee

You may have to take them to the employment tribunal and sue them, happens all the time (i work in a legal dept that has a big employment team), my advice would be to lawyer up if it gets to that point as they will get you more in a settlement for sure.. Ive seen it a million times..

Good luck and lets hope it doesnt get that far! You may have a case for discrimination, not sure if you can do the redundancy thing as the role hasnt become redundant per se as others have just picked it up but I could be off the mark here, you may also be able to do them for constructive dismissal :

_Constructive dismissal - Where an employer's treatment of an employee left him or her with no option but to resign or where the employer threatens to dismiss and as a consequence the employee resigns. The employer's threat to dismiss must be accompanied by other reasons that caused the employee to resign. The employer needs to know why the employee has resigned to make it easier to claim constructive dismissal. _

_Dismissal - A person may be dismissed if the employment contract is terminated, a fixed-term contract is not renewed, the employee leaves (claiming this is a result of the employer's conduct), a redundancy takes place, a woman is not allowed to return to work after maternity leave, the employer claims there has been a "self dismissal", or there is a refusal to re-employ after a transfer. 
Discrimination - The law prohibits discrimination on the specific grounds of sex, race and nationality, disability, and trans-sexuality. At the European level, there are proposals for a new directive, which would establish a general framework for equal treatment in employment. It is lawful at present to discriminate on any other grounds including sexuality. _

Good luck!


----------



## ❣Audrey

lol Lou - I remember when we first started going to the clinic and I was so coy about getting on the couch for them - now I am on the couch and ready before they blink  - I don't care anymore! xxx

Strawbs - thank you for that info hun - I am hoping it doesn't come to that but I will take it that far - he is never very up on legal matters - he even put a poster up in the staff room when a waiter was caught allegedly stealing tips - telling all the staff he had caught him and that if he caught them doing it too they would be in trouble - this was before he had even given the poor lad a disciplinary! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

What do you think of this ladies......I just rang the hosp to confirm everything is ok for Friday's scan as the IUI dept is undergoing a re-ferb the nurse there said that they are still waiting for a few bit 'n' bobs but hopefully it should be all done by next week.  But if for some reason its not, I can still go for the scan and take the ovritrelle injection as normal and then have as much   as possible and they wont count that a one of our 3 treatments!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat I have heard this alot with clinics and refurbs in fact mine did it back in Jan when I had my IUI but I just got in.  I think if it is out of their control at least they will still scan you and let you take the jab then lots of  with legs in the air could definately work for you


----------



## ❣Audrey

I would go for it chick xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks for the advice ladies  
Well I think I got nothing to loose and everything to gain and seen as though they are not counting it as one of my IUI's I may aswell go ahead.  I wont know anything until Fri when I go for the scan.  I suppose at least this one is not medicated so its only the ovritrelle that i will be taking xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat thats a girl don't let it get you down all the positive thinking just prepare DH that its lots of  and do it as you were going for the IUI so no sex 3/4 days before so nice and fresh batch ready to get looking for your eggs


----------



## Sammysmiles

Leicester Lou you have got your scan next Friday, you must be so excited! I see you also had IUI, were you like the hundreds of other women out there that were convinced it hadnt worked? I say that because I am trying to stay positive but it seems like a million years away before I get pregnant and I am aware that all these negative feelings wont be doing me any good :-(

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sammy yes I have my scan next Friday I had IUI in Jan but it ended with a BFN, I was really positive but it wasn't to be then we went through IVF and it came to light we needed ICSI because DH's swimmers were not good and hey presto it worked, there are lots of girls that have had IUI and got a positive result so try to stay     hun


----------



## Kathryne

Sammy - I'm sending you lots and lots of


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello my lovelies

Another crazy busy day and I'm not even at work .  Trying to catch up with everything I've not done as we were away at the weekend and then at work the last 2 days.  I've done the grocery shopping, 2 loads of washing and need to do the dishwasher/kitchen/hoover/tidy as we've got friends visiting later this pm.  Yoga tonight thank goodness so I'll get some chill time.

Hello to everyone, and apologies I won't have time for personals (again).

Just quickly wanted to say hi to Lou, because if not I'll miss her "slot"        .  Miss you Lou.  

Still thinking about you all, even if I'm not posting on her regularly.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie so glad you have popped on in my slot     Hope your ok and not overdoing it too much.....

Lots of love Louise xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws

helllllllllllooooooooooooo lou & julie and all u other ladies

i popped on too ! xoxoxo


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey KP, I only got 15mins then will be kicked out again    I am so happy your Mum will be here very soon xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi KP - Hope you are OK lovely  

Hi Julie - My word you ar ea very busy lady, hopefully you will get time to relax at yoga tonight


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks Leciester Lou, Kathryne.

What is ICSI? I know I may sound daft but I try not to bombard myself with too much info on infertility if I can, it takes away the magic of the     

It is something it looks like I may have to consider though. If this doesnt work then will be on the IVF waiting list but will probably do one private in the meantime. Our waiting list is 9 months which isnt too bad reading some stories


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sammy ICSI is where they inject the egg with the sperm, so they don't have to break through theirselves, we did private with egg share as the costs were alot cheaper, try to stay   about this cycle first hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey Lou, KP, Kat - massive  to you all.  Need to get off my  and get going.  Maybe we can meet up in chat one evening to catch up properly?  What do you think?  Actually - do you all have access at home? XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie thats a good idea, yes I have it just need to get off my   and get on here but go to bed at 9pm most nights....

Must say bye before I get blocked

Love you all Louise xxxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Okey-doke Lou ... will miss you honey. Take care.
XXXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Bye Lou - chat sounds like a fab idea!  I am now off - wish me luck xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

BeeBee

Loads of luck my lovely.

I'm off too now everyone.

Catch up later I hope.
XXXX


----------



## Kathryne

Bye Julie, Lou and Bee catch you all later xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Ive missed you all leaving but byyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..

Im leaving in 30 mins myself to head off to scan so I will update you all tom when I get in

xx


----------



## sprinkle

Afternoon ladies!  

This is going to be a quick one... I read a few of the posts on my blackberry this morn but haven't had time to read through the next 3 pages  
It's a Jewish holiday starting in a couple of hours and lasting 25 hours so I will be back Friday morning. Its a 25hr fast and for the first time in 16 years I wont be able to fast as I have been medically advised not to, but I will be supporting DH and eating my meals behind a closed door to the kitchen!

Sending you all lots of love and luck for all thats going on this afternoon and tomorrow. Good luck with all the appointments and scans and hope everyone feels better and positive!
Please, if it helps... I got a BFP with 1 lonely juicy 19mm follicle, you dont necessarily need 2+ as it works with just the 1!!!!

Lots of love everyone  
Sprinkle
xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks for the knowledge.

What are the circumstances of ICSI being offered? I have never heard of it before but I have heard about sperm being unable to get into the egg.


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sammy - I was going to have the ICSI exactly the same as Lou but unfortunatley my FSH was too high.  Bascially its the next stage on from IVF.  There is a fair bit to read about it in the Zita West book/website.  Hope I have helped a little xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All
No time for personals today - so sorry. I just wanted to let you know that AF arrived again today. I must say she was most unexpected as I hadn't had any of the usual AF symptoms. Not sure where we will go from here


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Harriet - So sorry to hear AF turned up lovely   Do you think you will give it another go? xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Harriet,

I am so sorry to hear about your AF, big  

xx


----------



## als36

Harriet - so sorry to hear about your BFN...

Strawbs - how did the scan go today? Am thinking of you

Sammy - good luck for Monday - at least you know where you are now...

Lou - how are you hun

Sal - how are you - just officially joined the 2ww myself

My test date is Oct 25 but I suspect i will know the result before then. IUI today went smoothly...just had acupuncture and will relax at home today and tomorrow.

Sending positive thoughts to everyone!


----------



## Cloud 9

Hello everyone,     
Not good news. I got a BFN. Im so gutted. I went for my test today at 8.30 and they rang me at 11.50 with my result. I was so upset i just came home and got into bed and thats where i am now.    And the first person i saw when i got into my car as i come away from work was a heavily pregnnt lady. As if i wasnt suffering!!
Cant stop crying. This gets worse every time. 5 times weve been crushed now. We are tired and really have lost a lot of faith. The world is a cruel place. 
I suppose i cant complain as most of you on here have read our story either googled us or seen us on deal or no deal. To have someone donate 9k to carry on treatment is a miracle. At least we can go again.
Ive still not got my AF and just know its gonna be a painful one.
Im hoping to pop in and see how your all getting on.
Thanks everyone for all your support. Im so glad i found you. 
Sending        to all of you.
Lynette xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cloud 9

P.s Lou you was asking about my husband on deal or no deal.
You can google us and read our story. MEN IVF COUPLE
Enjoy reading hun. Its a lovely story.
xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Just another quick visit.

Cloud 9/Harriet - I am so sorry my lovelies.  Massive .  Nothing really prepares you for another BFN and there aren't many words that help, but know that we understand and love you.

Als36 - So glad that your IUI went well today.

Right, off to give DD her tea, and do her homework before yoga.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Evening ladies

I wrote a long post, but after reading about Gembow, Harriet and Lynette it really doesn’t matter any more.  Sending all 3 of you all the love and hugs in the world.  We are all here for you if you need us.  It just proves how [email protected] unfair all of this is.  I just don't know what to say.

Beebee – hope it all went well at work.  I hope you gave ‘em hell!

Strawbs – take care, ok hun.

Sammy – sending you lots of          

Hugs to Lou, Kat, Julie, Kittenpaws and everyone else that I have forgotten.  

Sorry with all this bad news I just can’t manage a long happy post this evening. 

Lots of love and hugs to all.

Sue


----------



## Cloud 9

Hello everyone, 
Got up out of bed and went for a walk with my DH, Great Dane (bella) and my cocker Spaniel (bob) What would i do without them. I feel better than i did a couple of hours ago. 
Some of you were talking about ivf/isci. Thats what i have everytime. My DH had a Vacectomy 9 years ago with his ex wife, he was only 30! He had it reversed when he met me but it never worked but they got a sample from him. He has 4 straws left and if i dont get pregnant with his sperm we will have to get a donor and my DH says thats not an option. I dont blame him really.
Im dreading sat as he has his 2 boys and i know i will feel like pooh.
Cloud 9   
xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am glad to hear that you are feeling better, Lynette. 

Just take some time out to look after yourself - ok

Hugs

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles

So my SIL has jusy post on my ** wall asking if one of our mutual pregnant friends had mentioned going out for a meal together in Nov. Apparently there are a few going (3 pregnant, one just had a baby after trying for 10 seconds!). Anyway I havent been invited so i just wrote back saying I hadnt been invited  

Is it just be me being over sensitive? I dont know, I just cant bear to hear them all discussing baby stories, pregnancy issues   Am I being selfishor well within my right not to go? What am I saying! I wasnt invited in the first place


----------



## ❣Audrey

Lynette and Harriet - massive massive huggles ladies xxx

Sue - how are you feeling?

Als - congrats on being PUPO hun! xxx

Sammie - sometimes it's our prerogative to protect ourselves and be a little selfish about this stuff xxx

Well - work meeting - condensed version - they are getting rid of the administrator at my restaurant - it was the newest position created - for 10 years they had worked without admins/pa's.  So anyway, my manager ( and this bit shocked me!) said I have shown such devotion to my job and such enthusiasm about the company that he has fought to create a new position at our restaurant for me.  They are offering me Marketing Assistant - for the same money/hours, BUT I can work when I want to and I can work from home a lot.  I have chatted to Jake this evening, and as long as they give me an official job offer, contract etc for this job I think I will go with it for now!  Much better outcome than I expected.  I still haven't accepted - that's pending all the proper paperwork  xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Sammy

I have heard numerous stories on various areas of FF talking about this very subject.  

You did exactly the right thing, if you haven't been invited then how can you go!  I know exactly what you mean, I have been in a room with people who haven't shut up about pregnancy/baby stuff, and it is upsetting.  I just wanted to be anywhere but there. 

Sending you lots of hugs

Sue


----------



## als36

Bee bee - glad to see things are working out for you - at least for the moment you have some kind of stability - am so pleased for you

Cloud 9 - I am so so sorry for your BFN - there are no words really. Like you said its a cruel world. If you look at my story you can see that there is always hope. A big hug to you.

Sammie -I know how you feel, its so awful On one hand you dont want them to feel they can't talk around you on the other - you don't want to hear it! Does that make sense! Some mums can be over the top and be insensitive - you have enough to deal so you did the right thing. Hugs xxx


----------



## Cloud 9

Sam - its hard i know. All my friends have got babies or trying with success after 10 secs! lol x

DH just suggested we should all meet up for a christmas doo or even earlier. 
What do you think?

xxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks for the advice als36, Wraakgodin, BeeBee and Cloud9.

My DH just rolls his eyes at me like "for Gods sake, shut up". I know he doesnt mean it but I can get quite feisty nd he doesnt want me to make a scene  

We should meet up, we can wallow/celebrate together. Thats another reason why I want a break because we will be seeing alot of family over the Xmas break and I couldnt bear it following a BFN so soon.

I am not really wo is me but I think I am entitled to have a couple of low days. My DH just asked if my one remaining follie disappears then we will have to abandon, gosh thanks for that!  

If we have lots of   until 3 days before IUI do we have an outside chance anyway? So confused with all of this


----------



## als36

I would love to meet up with everyone - count me in...


----------



## KittenPaws

Hey sammy! 

If i remember correctly you have an open window of 4 days before IUI and 1 day after so you go and   away! LOL


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thats great news, keep interrupting my hubby with all this info (he is watching Heroes BTW!). Also I am not being basted til day 21, is this okay? has anyone else been so late and had a BFP?

One last thing, my hubby is away for the weekend and giving his sample Friday morning. Is he okay to have a drink or not? bearing in mind he is away with the lads so a quiet drink is not an option! Grrrrr


----------



## Sammysmiles

Also, is the 4 days including the 3 days we have to refrain from sex so they can get a good sample fro my DH?


----------



## KittenPaws

I think its most advisable to not drink thats what most specialists say. But did you mean drink after he has given the sample? Then i dont see why not!? 

Yeah i mean one day before the no sex begins go for it  

I was basted early but to be honest i dont think the days count as it is about the size of your follies.

Im off to bed, soOOOO tired . Hope i could help a little & goodluck! 

Lots of love to all
xoxox
KP


----------



## ❣Audrey

I've answered you on the other thread chick xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Beebee – that is amazing news!!!  They must be really pleased with you to do that!  I hope the paperwork goes through ok.  At least that puts your mind at rest.  

Cloud 9 – I am not sure about a Christmas do.  I am coming over to England for Christmas (only for a week) but will probably be visiting friends and relatives a lot, I only get to see them once or twice a year.  But I will try to make any event.  I would love to see you all!

Sammy – giving your DH a slap for saying something like that!  Is he enjoying the new series of Heroes?  I think it is amazing!  I don’t know about your DH drinking or not, my DH is allergic to alcohol so we don’t have that problem!  If your clinic are happy doing the basting on day 21 then I am sure that is ok, as KP said, it is the size of the follies.

Sorry it is a short post, leaving for work an hour earlier today!  One thing though, I don't know if any of you have had this problem, but a friend of mine told me yesterday that his (now ex) fiance had an abortion.  I am finding that really hard to deal with.

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Oh Sue hun - that is such a hard thing to have to deal with.  I am thinking of you chick xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Harriett - Im so so sorry your AF arrived sending you  

cloud9 - So sorry about your bfn, i wish I knew the right thing to say..  

als36 - yay its all going ahead we are so excited.. 

Bee_bee - wowo  that is fantastic news.. Def get it in writing as whilst they seem to be doing the right thing by you they havent gone about it in either the right, ethical or potentially legal way so just make sure you   is covered..

So it all went super well yesterday, was very anxious when I got there but lowering the meds has done the trick.  3 of the 4 have just stayed at the size they were days ago and one has taken the lead and is big now, so they upped my injections last night back up to 50 and I do the trigger at 3pm today and then insem tomorrow at 3pm!!!!!!  I am so relieved I cannot even begin to tell you!!!!!! ABSOLUTELY OVER THE MOON!!!

XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Woooohooo! That's fab news Strawb!!!  Yay!!!! xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

thanks lovely.. I cant wipe the smile off my face this morning...


----------



## ❣Audrey

I bet!! Seeee you didn't need to worry  xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

he he I know.. I think I was a born worrier though..    Now I need to get my head around mixing up the trigger shot today in the bathroom at work   ha ha ha that will be interesting!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Only a quickie!  I have popped home for 10 minutes, have to go back to work though!

Strawbs – excellent amazing news!!!!  I will be  and thinking of you tomorrow!                 Sorry, upped to 50?  Is that Puregon?  I am on 150!  

I went for my scan today.  I know I should be feeling more positive, but I am not.  The next person who says “think positive” is going to get whacked!   I have 3 embies, but I think only one will mature.  I have two on the right hand side, one is 12 cm, and the other is 10cm.  I also have another of 10cm on the left hand side.  I have to have a scan on Saturday to see how all is progressing, but they think that the one on the left hand side is the one left over from last cycle and therefore not good.  And I have had two on the right hand side before and the stronger one always keeps growing and the smaller one doesn’t.  So I am only confident about the larger one on the right hand side.  DH keeps telling me that there are 3, not 1 – so I have hit him! 

Love and hugs to all.  Better get back to work before the canteen opens for lunch!!!  

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks Sue!! I amk feeling super happy.. I am was on 50 then they dropped me to 25 a few days ago as as you know I was growing too many so last night they put me back up to 50.. I cant imagine how I would feel physically being on 150 or 200 it must be messing around with everything!!

I promise I wont say anything about being positive     All I can do is give you a   and say I know its bl**dy stressful and that we all only need one to make a miracle and I hope this is for you xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Massive hugs Sue - you are in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Thanks for all your kind words, am feeling very bruised and upset about it all today but i'm trying to pull myself together again and get strong again. We are not sure what we are going to do next (maybe IVF maybe another go at IUI - just not sure)

I'm going to try some personals now but do feel very out of touch so bear with me!

Sue: Good luck for your 4th cycle, it sounds all good with your follies so far
Cloud 9: So sorry about your BFN but at least we are in it together hun!
Kat: How do you feel on your first cycle?!
Strawbs: Good luck for basting
Bee Bee: Great news about the job!
Sammy: Good luck for the basting


----------



## Cloud 9

Hiya girls,
Well ive got up this morning and feel so weak. My husband told me i could stay at home and chill. Thats the good thing about working for your husband! 
Im hoping and praying that you all get what you want     

Strawbs - good luck today hun. I'll be thinking of you    

Sue- -Its only takes 1 love. Please don't shout at me but you got to think positive.  

I feel a bit sad cos i cant stop thinking i have no right to be on here now as my journey is over until about 6 week before we start again. I have 3 frozen embies so I'm just waiting for this dreaded period then another and then 2 embies can go back. 
I feel that you all need me just like i needed you so if you all don't mind i will keep posting    and    for you all.

Sorry for no more personals. 
love to you all
Cloud 9

xxxx


----------



## Strawbs78

cloud9 - you are still on your jouney honey, you are just in a holding pattern is all.. I hope you never feel like you should be posting on here..

So pleased you are staying home today, sounds like you need a 'me' day..  Take a bath and have a good ol' cry if you need to..  Maybe go and sit out and have lunch in a cafe and order yourself a large glass of vino..

much love

Jules xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies  

Cloud9 - So sorry about your BFN sending you lots and lots of  
Strawbs - all the very best for today 3pm and tomorrow lovely xx
Lou - Hi hun how are you today? xx
Julie - Morning lovely how are you today? xx
Harriet - Hi lovely I am so truly sorry to hear how upset you are lovely it such a hard a trying time. To answer your question, I am getting a little nervous about tomorrow I think its the not knowing whats going to happen - I do feel a little tearful today for some strange reason but like they say this is one hell of an emotional rollercoaster!!! xxx
Bee - Fab news about the job lovely x
Sammy - All the very best for your blasting
Sprinkle- How are you today lovely xx

And hi to everyone I have missed xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Cloud 9 - you don't need to go anywhere hun!   xxx

Harriet - massive huggles chick xxx

Kat - good luck hun xxx

Gem - how are you today hun? xxx


----------



## Cloud 9

Hiya 
Oh my ive just realised ive been posting on the wrong thread! Ive een having IVF/ISCI and not IVI.
Im so sorry! Im so dizzy! lol.
Oh well, were all frieds now. 
xxxxxx
Cloud 9
xxxxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Lol Cloud 9 - don't worry about that hun - many women on here go on to have other treatments after IUI but still stay on the thread xxx


----------



## Cloud 9

Thank you beebee. How do you feel now? xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

I'm ok thanks hun - still in limbo here - still haven't made a decision as to what to do next but we'll get there eventually! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

to Bee & Cloud9 xx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi girls, 

I have just been catching up with some housework  

Harriet, honey I am so sorry that it didn't work this time. I know we talked before about possibly moving onto IVF didn't we?  I hope you are ok honey and I am sending   to you. 

Cloud9 - Again I am so sorry that you got a negative.   Big hugs to you too honey.  Please stick around here - I am not having IUI either and I still waiting for IVF   but I can't seem to leave this board - everyone is so lovely and they don't seem to mind me sticking around  

Gembow - so sorry about your bad news aswell honey.   Big hugs to you - write back soon and let us all know that you are ok. 

Sue - PMA girlie - where do you work?  I know you said that you are sometimes sent to Chester with work - I think it was you who said it anyway      to you for this treatment and lots of  

Beebee - I am so happy that you got something sorted at work honey.  

Kat - Morning lovely - are you all excited??  

Hi Lou - I know that you will be along in  aminute - hope you are ok. 

Sammy - Hi hon, all the best of luck to you honey for your basting day.  I think it is ok for DH to have a few drinks but tell him not to go overboard!! I know easier said than done  

Strawbs - Great news about your follies hon - all the best to you too   

Hi Sprinkle honey - hope you are ok this morning  

Hi KP - Lovely to see you around on here again - I missed you  

I think I got everybody - if I missed somebody I am sorry but a big hello   to you all!!

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - you are good getting all your housework done   I will have to do all of mine tomorrow   never mind.  What else you up to today? xx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Kat - I better do some real work now   I am working from home today which is quite nice and the sun is shining here (for a change) 

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw the sun is shining here to today! I am getting all the washing done and in a mo I shall start on the housework - fancy a big blitz again xxx


----------



## als36

Strawbs - I am so pleased for you! You must be so relieved - good luck with the trigger and the basting tomorrow!

gem, cloud9 and harriet - big hugs to you....

sue - It only takes one good one hon! hang in there

kat - how are you today

Its one day post insemination. i feel nothing.....


----------



## Leicesterlou

My you have been very chatty girls not sure I can even try and do personals from 4 pages   

How are we all today?

Sorry about the BFN's girls


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - the weather is fab here to I just went to the park across from where I work and ate my ham salad.  I really don't know ehy but my head is completely in the shed today I feel really emotional which is unlike me! I think its because my MIL is staying with us so I am obviously worrying about her and tomorrow is on my mind - god us ladies have allot to deal with!!  

Hi Als36 - one day down not too many left! I am sure you will be just fine lovely  

Hi Lou xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Lou lou!! Yay!! I have been postponing housework so I could say helloooo! How are you today? xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah Bee your so sweet     Any excuse to avoid the housework    so your meeting went well yesterday then?


----------



## ❣Audrey

Yeah it did - although I haven't heard back since I emailed saying I would accept if they send me an official offer letter and contract! xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Kat - honey, big   to you.  Some days you just feel like that don't you!  Don't worry honey, everything will be ok tomorrow.  Is MIL better now? 

Hi Lou - nice to see you for your allocated 2 hours!!  

Beebee - fancy delaying housework - how could you    

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Lol I know Nicksy - I LOVE housework loads so it's a big sacrifice  xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee I am sure you will here from them   

Nicksy any news on your ES??

Kat sorry what have I missed, hope your ok honey


----------



## Nicksy

No, not any news Lou - DH is going mad and threatening to go elsewhere!! I am not sure what else we can do besides going and beating down their door. I am just so aware that time is moving on - I will be 35 in March and on every clinic gives success rates below 35 and above 35 - so does that mean that if I am 35 will my chances decrease significantly.  I know I am rambling but they just don't seem to rush things along do they?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Have you spoken to the egg share co-ordinator?  Just because you turn 35 I would say until you are 36 you should be fine but ring and speak to the egg share co-ordinator and explain your age and get some answers hun, I know my clinic took ages to come back to me, but ask them if you have been matched yet and if the recipient is ready to go or still waiting for tests


----------



## Sammysmiles

Cloud9, I had a giggle that were posting on the wrong thread. I didnt even notice and I dont think it matters, if you posted on the other thread then we never would have spoken!! So its a good thing  

Bee, Nicksy Telling my DH not to drink on a boys weekend away is the worst thing I could do. He is very macho   I have planted the seed that of course he can drink but then saying that if this treatment didnt work I would be gutted and I want to make sure we are doing everything my the book. He knows how much it means to me etc etc I think it seems to have got the message through.

Didnt mention the part about the sperm being made 70 days ago of course! I dont want him getting any ideas. Feeling alot better today, I am up and down at the moment. Emailed my SIL about this meal where its pregnant ladies, new mothers only. I said I wasnt too bothered that our friend hadnt invited me as I wouldnt be very good company anyway etc etc. Just tried to let her know that I wasnt going mad, just that its a very emotional journey and at the moment we are taking a break from treatment til after Xmas just so I can get through the festive period  with a smile on my face as I am going to come into contact with lots of bumps and babies. Awaiting response but it will be fine, she is lovely really its just such a difficult subject to talk to people about that arent going through the same thing  

Anyway, me time over, get back to your personals  

Sausage and tomato sandwich and banana for breakfast, too stuffed to eat any more. Also, lots of BMS last night. More planned for this evening. Had af type cramps though yesterday afternoon. Any thoughts? Not due to be basted til Monday!!


----------



## Kathryne

thanks Nicksy - just having one of those days    MIL is doing a little better still very sore and cant really move around much but she is in good spirit.

Hi Lou - I'm ok just having a down day   but I need to pull myself together and get ready for tomorrow xx

Hi Sammy x


----------



## Nicksy

Yeah thanks LOu - their isn't an egg share co-ordinator - it is the Doctor that deals with it and trying to get hold of him is a nightmare - i think I will have another go this afternoon and see if we can get anywhere!!


----------



## ❣Audrey

Keep pushing them Nicksy!!

Sammy - glad you were able to speak to your SIL!

Kat - massive massive huggles chick, sometimes this journey is a pile of poo!!!

Ahh another load out on the line - another load in the machine - so nice having a washing machine again - ok so I was only without one for a week but being the clean freak I am that was long enough!!!  xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Bee - I completely understand I am a clean freak to!! good day to get all your washing done xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat sorry your having a 'bad day' it comes to us all I'm afraid the dildocam will make you smile if nothing else   

Nicksy - what about the Doctors PA then, tell them you desperatly need to speak with somebody as are considering moving clinics

Bee - aren't you a good girl with all your washing, DH has put ours on the line this morning as I made pack up so it will be nice and dry by the time I get home...


----------



## ❣Audrey

It definitely is! Hoping if I get all the house done I can start in the garden too! xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Kathryne, You looking forward to your day 10 scan?

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies,

Flying visit (again), so I’m sorry for not doing personals for everyone – just those that have been posting today so far.

BeeBee – That’s great news about your job honey, especially after thinking it would be much worse news.

Sue – I’m really so sorry to hear that you are having to deal with the news of your friends ex-fiance’s abortion.  It’s so hard to hear that people don’t want children, when we all want them so badly.  Massive .  I’m not going to tell you to think positive because I don’t fancy a cyber-whack .  I know soooo many ladies that told me that you only 1 though & that they got pg with just 1.  *Julie cowers under dining table to avoid whack* .

Strawbs – Soooo pleased for you that it’s all worked out ok and you will be PUPO in under 2 hours .  Hope it all goes ok honey.

Harriet – Big hugs my lovely.  

Cloud9 – Stick with us honey ….. I’m probably not going to be having any more tx and I’m still lurking .  Sorry but  that you were on the wrong thread – how funny, but as you say, we are now friends.  .  Read your story on the MEN and was really touched by it.

Kat – Massive hugs for you today my lovely & hope you are feeling a little less tearful now.  It’s such an up and down experience, so be kind to yourself.  Sorry to hear that mil is still sore, but in good spirits at least.  

Nicksy – Hello my lovely.  Sorry you’ve still not heard anything from the clinic.  Every day I get in and check the post to see if there is anything from the clinic, but nothing so far.  

Lou – Hello my lovely.  Just had to pop in to say hello whilst you are about.  Bless your DH for hanging out the washing.  If mine did it, I’d only go back out and re-hang it properly anyway .

Sammy/Al - Hello .

Well, I ended up spending a whole morning with a lovely FF lady (only popped in for a quick cuppa after the school run ).  Was supposed to be having lunch with one of DD’s new school friends & Mum but she’s poorly bless her so we’re going to do it next week instead.  Weather is fab here today, so think we will walk into town to the post office.

Catch up later, 
Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Kathryne

Sammy - I think I am   I can't believe its actually here I just hope everything will be OK.  How are you today lovely


----------



## Julie Wilts

Zuri - Lots of luck then my lovely.  Hope I'm so laid back when my time comes.  .  XXX


----------



## Sammysmiles

You will be fine Kathryne, it is so exciting to know that something is eventually happening isnt it? I am okay 2day, keep having ups and downs. I never thought I would say it but I am looking forward to putting the treatment to rest for a few months to be honest.

Its such an emotional rollercoaster that I dont think I could cope with another two BFN's (I get 3 goes at IUI altogether). I know that sounds so cynical but I was so convinced last month that it really hit me hard when AF came so this month I am letting Mother Nature do her thing, not going to sympton spot and just hope it all works out for the best. Easier said than done though, will be back on the 2WW reading peoples symptons past and present ha ha

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Zuri - Hi honey, I have probably missed you now but just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for your op - we will all be thinking of you xx

Julie - Hi lovely, I have missed you lately - how are you hun? 

Kat - do you feel a little better now hun? 

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Sammy - You are right hun it is a BIG rollercoaster and i   that your day will come soon.  i don't blame you taking a break it can all get too much sometimes.  

Nicksy- Yes I am feeling a bit better now, I told myself off      got college tonight so that will take my mind of things a little.  How are you? xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey ladies

Just popping on quickly to say I just did the trigger, so much easier than I had built it up to be in my head so that's it last in jection for a while, hopefully for a LONG while!!   

In 24 hours I will be meeting my swimmers!!!  

Good luck with your op Zuri!!

Kat and Sammy -   we will all be ok together..

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Strawbs - As am so glad your injection went well lovely and all the very best for tomorrow i will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Well done Strawbs, you are a brave girl.

Mine really hurt last month, and the nurse administered it for me. Dreading mine


----------



## als36

Kat - good luck tomorrow!

Strawbs - glad the jab went well. let me know if you have symptoms as I feel absolutely nothing. good luck with the basting.......


----------



## Wraakgodin

First of all an apology for being a drama queen earlier.  I am the same after all my scans, the follies are never good enough and I am always disappointed.  My colleague said that they might all work and I might have triplets!  I didn’t hit her because she has had failed IVF’s in the past so she knows what it is like.

Harriet – sending you lots of hugs.  Good luck with whatever you decide to do, we are here if you need us.

Bee – huuugs back!

Cloud 9 – I would never shout at you hun!  You look after yourself – ok?  It sounds like you have a very understanding boss!    Sending you lots of hugs.  Just because you have been posting on the “wrong” thread doesn’t mean that you can escape that easily!!!  

Nicksy – I know PMA!  I am trying to stay positive, but after 3 failed IUI it is very difficult.  I do get sent to Chester with work (well to Capenhurst!)  I have stayed in the Crowne Plaza and the Mill Hotel.  I don’t know when I will next be over, every time they ask me if I can go over it clashes with treatment!  If you need backup to help beat down the door then let us know, we will all be there!  I hope you get some answers soon, sometimes the only way to get an answer out of people is to keep pestering them until they get fed up and deal with you!  I wondered about the success rate graphs, do you suddenly wake up on your birthday and your fertility level has gone down dramatically overnight?! 

Sammy – hope you have a great evening!!!  I know what you mean about the emotional rollercoaster. Trying to keep focused on having that baby in my arms is the only thing keeping me going because the mass of emotions that you go through are really difficult to cope with some times.  I was going to have a break before this cycle, but the hospital wanted to go straight into another cycle.  I might talk to them again if this one doesn’t work because I really think I need a month off. 

Als – sending you lots of hugs.  Don’t worry about not feeling anything.  Everyone has different experiences and some people have no symptoms through the whole 2 weeks and have a BFP at the end of it.  Please don’t be like me during my first cycle.  I turned into a total basket case, comparing myself to everyone else.  It got so bad I had panic attacks, which can’t have helped.

Kat – sending you lots of  for your scan tomorrow!  Hope m-i-l gets better soon and your stress levels calm down soon!

Julie *whack*!  After so many failed IUI’s and wanting a baby so much, to hear about a healthy foetus being aborted just broke my heart.  I am trying to think positive – DH said I have to repeat positive messages over and over again until I believe it!  Glad you are having a good day.

Zuri – I will be thinking about you tomorrow.  I hope it all goes well!  The first step to a BFP!

Strawbs hun!  As you said, may this be the last injection for a very long time!!  Good luck!!!  I will be thinking of you!

Sun was shining here as well today – lovely weather!

Sue


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Sue - Wow Capenhurst, that is just around the corner from me!! 

I am glad that you are feeling a little better about your follies - this treatment lark does knock all the stuffing out of you doesn't it?  

I think I will keep pestering them at the hospital - my Mum always says that - she works in the NHS and she says if you get on at them for long enough eventually they will get sick of you!!  The worst thing is we are paying for the treatment  

Much love

Nic
xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Finally back on but just another quicky.  Just seem to be soooo busy at the moment, and not enough hours in the day.

The weather was so fab that I put DD into her buggy (her ankles aren't good enough to walk that far after already going to/from school today), and went into town and back.  We stopped at the big park on the way back and had lots of fun there.  Tonight I've got a massive pile of ironing to do.

Nicksy - I'm sorry I keep missing you honey.  I'd definitely keep on at the clinic.  I only rang mine last week about my lap, and will probably leave it another 2 weeks before I call again.  It does seem madness when you are paying for your treatment though (at least my lap is free).

Sue - No need to apologise honey.  I was always a bit disappointed to only get 1 follie each time, but t.b.h. I was just so glad there was at least one with my dx.  Glad to hear you resisted hitting your colleague .  It is sooooo hard to imagine that people choose to have abortions with healthy babies, and particuarly hard when we are all trying so hard just to conceive.  I hope that you can take your mind off it though, and try and think lots of lovely positive thoughts for your follies.

Kat - Hope you have a good evening at college.

 to everyone else.  Hope you all have lovely evenings.

Catch up tomorrow.
Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeee - glad you are feeling better chick - I was worried about you  xxx

Julie - sounds like another busy day for you!!!

I had a lovely phonecall earlier - my sisters boyfriend rang me ( quite a big thing for him as he is a NZer and very very shy), anyway they want me to have my neice for the day tomorrow.  She is 15 months old and the sweetest best behaved little lady you will ever meet.  Anyway I really do appreciate this - I only chatted to my sister earlier in the week about how disappointing tx has been and she knows how much spending time with B means to me.  B was an accident ( my sister is only 19 and wanted to be married before she had children), and my sister has been so sweet and thoughtful in how she involved me in the pregnancy and thought of both of us.  We were both with her and her boyfriend when she was in labour - me supporting her and DH supporting him, and it was really special.  Anyway I have gone on enough now - just so looking forward to having my little munchkin for the day xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

BeeBee, thats great news. Something to look forward to, I however have got Bolton Beer Festival to go to tomorrow! Not too bad, free lunch and a breather from the office for two hours.

Your sister sounds lovely, could she have a word with some of my friends?  

Have a great day tomorrow xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Apologies for not posting for the last few days, I've not really been on the planet and now after two nights with sleeping tablets I kinda starting to feel a bit more human at last   Lack of sleep defo doesn't help with all the emotions of this journey!!! 

Would really like to do personals but there are too many and my brain can't cope so apologies again!! But I think of you all and with you in spirit  

To update you all - with your words of encouragment I survived my baseline on Monday and managed to hold back the tears till I got home. All was good to go so I started injecting stimms Monday night. My next scan is next Monday although I think that is too long away due to my history of OHSS. And I am having a little panic that I am growing too many follies this evening my ovaries feel a bit achey and warmish   I keep trying to say to myself I'm too tuned into my body and all is probably fine but there is defo something going on down there!!! And I really really really don't want this cycle to be abandoned, I need this cycle it is my 1st since m/c   I just need this cycle soooooo much

Anyway all you ladies tucked up in bed where I should be (I can't sleep again) I think I will call the clinic in the morning and ask if they would consider scanning me a.s.a.p rather than waiting till Monday and another 3 injections but I don't know how they will react so I guess I will just have to wait.

Big hugs to all 
FMxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Beebee – sorry that I worried you.    I am glad that you have such a wonderful relationship with your sister and that she is very open and sensitive about your feelings.  Have a great day with Blossy!

Full moon – glad you are feeling better.  I think it is a good idea to phone the clinic, you can’t lose anything by having a chat with them.  I hope everything is ok.  Try not to stress too much, I know it is easier said than done! 

Zuri and Kat – thinking of you both today.  

Off bowling tonight - catch you all tomorrow!

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles

Good morning all!

Had my scan this morning and my lonley follie is stil at 12.1mm, bad news   
I now have 5 between 10-12mm which is okay really. Not having the IUI on Monday (CD21), now upping my amps to 2 a day, scanning again on Monday to see what has happened. Going to poss have it later on in the week, if all follies have grown they may turn it into IVF as they very rarely abandon which is great news for me.

The nurse asked if I was okay as many women are in tears at this point assuming its too late and I said I was fine as I have been really worried about abandonment.

So overall, I am no further on but at least I can see a slight glimmer. Also my Mum is back from her hols this tonight, she has been away for a month and its been really hard doing my first IUI without her, so glad she is here for the 2nd.

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies - YYYIIIPPEEE its Friday 

Zuri - Hope all goes well today lovely 
Lou - Hope you day is going well xx
Julie - Hi lovely got any nice plans this weekend xx
Sammy - Sorry to hear your follie has not grown but good news that you maybe able to switch to IVF hope you are doing something nice this weekend you deserve a nice treat 
Sue - Many thanks for your well wishes hope you enjoy your bowling xx
Bee - How amazing looking afteryour little niece you will have an amazing time xx

Morning to Sprinkle, Nicksy, Bee & Als36 and anyone I have left out.

Well this morning went OK (I think!!) my left follie was 20mm and my right was 14mm but on the downside my lining was only 5mm!!!  but as the clinic is still not ready the nurse gave me the ovritrelle trigger shot for me to take today and told DH & I to have as much  as possible this weekend and hopefully DH little  will do their stuff!!! but she did say that this will not count as our IUI so we will still be entitled to our 3 goes if this does not work - but hey we have everything to gain and nothing to loose!!


----------



## als36

Sammy - I am so sorry to hear your news - although it sounds like they still think the follie can grow - but I understand your frustration....sending lots of positive vibes your way

Kat - your follies sound amazing and I am hoping you and your DH will get a BFP this month

Hi to everyone else! Just came back from acupuncture and its 2 days since the IUI - and  I feel NOTHING. It's sad becauseit makes me think it hasn't worked...but still hoping.


----------



## Strawbs78

Kat - thats fantastic!  Now you just need to tie DH to the bed and make it count!! he he

Als - Ive got mine today so I will let you know when I am back online on Tuesday if Im feeling anything..  

Ive got Monday off and then from Tues onwards Im working 10 - 4 for a few days.. I will jump on on Tuesday and update you all on how it went..

HOpe everyone has a great weekend!!!

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Strawbs - Have a good weekend lovely  
Hi Als36 - You might not yet get to feel anything having only had the IUI days ago lovely stay positive and I will keep   for you lovely xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Quiet today ladies .

Least I might stand a chance of catching up.  

BeeBee - Lovely to hear that you've got tomorrow to look forward too with Blossy.  At least it will give you a day off from cleaning .

Kat - Lovely to hear that those follies are good and you have lots of  to look forward to this weekend.  Great to hear that they don't count this towards one of your 3 as well.  No need to ask what you are doing this weekend .

Lou - No sign of you yet honey. Hope you are ok?  .  Now officially in your 2nd trimester my lovely.  .

Strawbs - Hope you have a fab weekend and can chill out after your IUI today.  Love to hear that you have reduced your working hours next week.

Als - I wouldn't worry one jot about not feeling anything yet - so many ladies feel nothing and still get their BFP.  The one month I was convinced it hadn't worked, it did.  Keep that hope going.

Sammy - Great to hear that your Mum will be back tonight to support you.  So sorry that the follies haven't grown as you'd hoped, but at least the increased meds should help and you can find out on Monday what changes there are.  Still hope that everything will be on track for your IUI next week.

Sue - Hope you enjoy your bowling.

KP/Leech/Amanda/Nicksy and all our other lovely ladies .  Hope you are all ok today and have good plans for the weekend.

Well, I've been a busy bee today - got washing/dishwasher/tidying/dusting/vacuuming done.  Just got DD from school and having lunch before doing the bathrooms and then tonight I've got ironing to do.  Hopefully then I'll have an easier weekend.  We are off to Salisbury tomorrow to return DD's school shoes which are no good (and unworn), then Sunday I am working for my parents all day.  Hope to start a bit of the Christmas shopping too .

Feeling quite positive at the moment - I emailed Lou yesterday saying that I'd seen a pg lady and instead of feeling a little sad like I usually do I actually had a thought that overwhelmed me ..... "that'll be me next"  .  Not sure where the thought came from (and it might be the first proper sign of madness ), but it's kept me happy since.  I also saw a penny on the ground today, and instead of picking it up for good luck, thought I was lucky enough anyway and would leave it for someone else.  Hope this happy, positive state of mind continues.  

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls sorry been out for lunch jacket potato with chilli and cheese, how are we all then??


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - Sounds like you have a nice weekend planned I love Salisbury used to go the alot years ago.

Hi Lou - Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kat, I am ok thanks been suffering a headache but starting to go now, how are you?


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou's here   .  Glad to hear you had a nice lunch, and your headache is easing up.

Kat's here too   .  We love Salisbury too - I find it much nicer than Bath these days.  Hope the weather is ok with you today honey - the forecast for South Wales doesn't look too good.


----------



## Kathryne

I know the weather at the beginning of the week was OK but look like its going to raing now!!! blooming typical.
Hoping to get out and take Ben my dog down the beach he loves the sea.


----------



## KittenPaws

KP IS HERE TOOOOO!! lol


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Yeah its Friday!!! Hope you are all ok   Well after stressing all night and going to bed at 4am I called the clinic first thing to tell them that I was worried as my ovaries ached and I think I will end up with too many follies for IUI. They said to expect some discomfort and not to worry and to carry on as normal so I am still to inject stimms all weekend. I'm very disappointed that they have left me go all weekend especially with my history of OHSS, I appreciate that they are very busy but it takes just 10 mins to scan and gives me a 3 days of less stress!!!  I'm gutted and I know my body - so I'm not expecting good news on Monday   I know I should have PMA but easier said than done, its going to be a long hard weekend. Has anyone else been injecting stimms for IUI and experienced achey ovaries but still only ended up with 3 follies I know everyone is different but would just be good to know all is not lost  

Love FMxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yeah now we can have a quick party            before I have to go


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi full moon, i did. I had the worst achey heavy feeling and was really dizzy etc. I thought i had OHSS (not sure if lou/julie remember??) Anyways it turned out some women feel it more when follies are getting all juicy, i had 3 follies and it was that i was dehydrated. So drink up buttercup!


----------



## Julie Wilts

KP's here too   .  Party time for the original ladies .  Maybe we will have to consider having a thread along the lines of "No longer IUI ladies" like Lou suggested a while back.

Oh, not long now till Lou is off, and I ought to be cleaning bathrooms .

FullMoon - KP speaks wise words honey.  Drink up and we will all be  that Monday brings you good news.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes we should do that can't we just do one ourseleves or do we have to ask the mods?  Sue any advice appreciated.

Well I will say   cause I will be cut off shortly, have a fab weekend girlies


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Lou,  my lovely.  Have a fab weekend & I hope I'll be posting Mon/Tues evening after work.  Massive .  

I would think we could just start up a new thread, but hopefully Sue could give us some Mod advice.

Think I'd best switch off too as I've lots to get done and want to have an easier weekend.
Love
Julie
XXX


----------



## Mifi

Thanks KP and Julie I really appreciate your advice, I'm off to the shop to buy a big bottle of water!!! I keep forgetting to drink lots unless it is in front of me it doesn't occur to me to drink   Never been good at drinking anything other than tea.

Anyway heres hoping good news on Monday!!!  

Have a great weekend all


----------



## Kathryne

Bye Julie and Lou speak to you soon xx  

Full Moon - Drinking lots of water really does help I know its hard sometimes but they do say approx 2ltr.  All the very best for Monday xxx  

Hi KP - how are you lovely xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Girls
I am here as well - this week has been crazy busy at work so i've not had time to chat but its also kept my mind off the fact I got a BFN which isn't a bad thing I guess. No time for personals i'm afraid but whats everyone up to at the weekend?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Harriet - I plan just to relax and chill out this weekend if the weather stay ok I might take my dog down the beach, oh and obviously watch strictly come dancing and X-factor   what you up to lovely x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Well i'm watching sex and the city tonight on DVD and might even treat myself to a pizza as Dh is out. Saturday nothing and then Sunday out for dinner with family. So it should be nice


----------



## Kathryne

sounds like a great weekend I love sex in the city enjoy your weekend lovely


----------



## ❣Audrey

Helllloooo!!

Sue - how are you today chick? xxx

Zuri - hope the op has gone well today xxx

Sammy - good luck chick you never know  xxx

Julie - you've been busy cleaning again!!!

Lou - have a fab weekend xxx

Harriet - hope you are ok xxx

KP - how are you doing? xxx

Full Moon - I agree with the others - get that fluid down you!!!

Well I had a fab day with my neice which has turned into us having her over night!!!  She is just the cutest!!  She jabbers away at the moment and when she speaks to you she nods her head like she is having a proper conversation with you!!!  It's a bit painful too for obvious reasons but she is so lovely.  I went and met a lady from the August/September board for lunch today which was nice! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sammy – 5 follies is brilliant!  Try to think on the positive side (feel free to hit me for saying that!).  Sending lots of  to the little ones.  I will be thinking of you on Monday.  Glad your mum is now back to support you.  Did she go anywhere nice?

Zuri – sending you all the hugs and get well wishes in the world.  Just rest – ok?

Kat – a follie of 20cm and one of 14cm is amazing!!!  Have fun this weekend!!!

*Sue gives Als the hugest hug*  I really mean this hun, people have had no symptoms whatsoever during the 2ww and gone on to have a BFP, it does happen.  I have heard of people who have had all the symptoms in the world and got a BFN!  Please don’t go around comparing yourself to others, it will only stress you out and it really won’t help.  Don’t count your chickens until the end of the 2ww (or something like that!!!).  I know it is difficult, but please don’t give up yet.

Julie – what an amazing attitude you have!  I am going to try that, I am going to think that every time I see a pregnant woman!  It will also help me cope with seeing them.  Have to give you a big thank you – if you hadn’t mentioned doing Xmas shopping I wouldn’t have remembered to go to the toy shop to get the dolls house for my niece’s prezzie, it is half price today only and I don’t want them to be sold out!  Can I be slightly selfish?  I don’t want you lot to get a separate thread, it is great having you lot around!

Lou – love jackets!  I want one!  Glad to hear that you are feeling better, hope the headache totally disappears soon!

Full moon – sorry things didn’t go as expected with the clinic.  You are right, you know your body.  I hope you try to keep as relaxed as possible over the weekend.  There isn’t much you can do until Monday now.  Try to keep busy as much as you can and try to keep your mind off it – I know it is easier said than done, but stressing isn’t going to help the situation.  All really isn’t lost hun, you might go there on Monday and see only 3 and then you will kick yourself for worrying for nothing!  I am glad KP was able to reassure you, good luck for the scan on Monday.  I have a bottle of water on my desk at work and manage to drink nearly 2ltr per day there!

Harriet – Hi!!! I am glad you are busy and it has taken your mind of things.

Beebee – glad you had a nice time with your niece, she sounds like an absolute sweetie!!!  How old is she?  I had an e-mail from my bro and his daughter is now 2 years 2 months and she has started really chatting away!

My weekend?  I am off to the toy shop, then to the hospital for the scan, then a couple of trips to the dump too get rid of some junk from the shed, shopping etc etc, not much planned for the evening, I was late home last night and fancy an early night tonight!  Have absolutely nothing planned for tomorrow – yet!

Hope you all have a fantastic weekend, whatever you do!  

Love and hugs to all!

Sue


----------



## als36

Thanks Sue, thats so sweet of you. I still feel NOTHING but you are right, I will consider myself PUPO. What else can I do? 

Strawbs, Sal and everyone else on the 2ww...good luck and I hope we all get our BFPs this month!

Kat, full moon, sammy - hope all is well...

Have a lovely weekend everyone else!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Quiet as usual this weekend.

Just popped in to say hi .

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

I hope you're all having lovely weekends and you're all feeling really positive 

Hi *als*, I hope you're relaxing! I can't stop thinking about whether the IUI has worked or not but luckily (not sure how this has happened!) I'm not worrying about it! Whatever is meant to be, will be. I am feeling lots of twinges in the area of my ovaries which I am assuming is due to all the drugs and now they're getting back to normal. When will you test? I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Take care of yourself 

*Strawbs*, hope all went well for you   

Take care everyone and enjoy the nice weather 

Sal xxx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Hope you are all having a good weekend, thank you for your messages, the weekend is going better than I thought I decided to throw myself into as many distractions as possible by keeping busy and of course a little retail therapy always helps!!!!!   Soooo naughty spent £103 on two Roxy jumpers - feel bad cause I suppose I should be saving every penny for baby fund but I guess we should all treat ourselves sometimes as we all deserve it!!!!! Lovin X factor too   another great distraction!!!

One more day to go before my scan and thanks to you ladies I now have PMA    

Thank you sooo much, speak to you all soon


----------



## Sammysmiles

Evening (well Good night!) Everyone!!

I have just had a girly night with my lovely friends, and watched Hairspray which was fab. DH away this weekend so made the most of it with the girls. Stuck to cups of tea though and none of them seemed to mind  

Not able to eat after 5pm though, still after 4 days now! These has been going on for a few days now and is doing wonders for my figure but infuriating all the same. I have constant heartburn and nausea. Also been having AF type pains   What is going on? I am a litte worried AF may come before I have even had chance to start my IUI. Is this possible? Still on Menopur (2 amps per day as from Friday)

I would be so unhappy if AF showed but I havent read about this happening during the menopur injections, is anyone able to offer any advice?


----------



## als36

Hi Sal! glad to hear you are doing well and not that stresses - don't have any symptoms, apart from a slight heaviness in my breasts. otherwise, nothing. But you are right, it has already been decided if it has worked or not so there is nothing i can do. I hope you and i will have great news in a few weeks. when is your otd? mine is oct 25 but i think if i test around the 22nd, which is two weeks post transfer it will be accurate.

sammy - am hoping that your IUI will go through....am not sure about your symptoms but hoping you will have a successful cycle this month. when is your next scan?

DH away so just having a quiet weekend - went over to a friend's to watch x factor last night - that was a great distraction. 

hugs to everyone else. looking forward to hearing how the weekend went.


----------



## ❣Audrey

Helllooo all!! Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!  My neice went back at 3 yesterday afternoon - was a lovely time but we were so tired last night!!  She is 13 months now - I thought she was 15 but my maths was bad lol!!  She was 1 at the end of august.

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Oh Zuri, I am so sorry   I bet you are feeling so frustrated right now. I cant help you but I am sure someone will be along soon. Just wanted you give you a big  

Hi Als, thanks for your words. I too hope my treatment goes ahead as I dont know what my body is doing at the moment! Still sickly and made a lovely pie for tea. Going to eat at 4 as I know come 5 it will be the last thing on my mind. Still suffering with AF pains although they have started to wear off a little now. Still nore sore boobies so I know I havent ovulated yet which is a good sign for IUI. Grow follies grow! Got a scan at lunchtime tomorrow to see where I am upto.

BeeBee, glad you had a lovely weekend. She sounds delightful.

Full Moon, you go girl! I also went shopping on Saturday but spent £40 in H&M on a couple of lovely jumper dreses for winter. Good luck for your scan xx

Wraakgodin, I hope there are still 5 follies on Monday for me but knowing my body I would have re-absorbed 4 and be left with one but it only takes one right? How did your scan go?

Julie, Kathryne, Leicesterlou hope you girls had a great weekend. Nothing wrong with quiet! Kathryn, when do you start your IUI? I know its your first so try and relax and make the most of the PUPO period. I always lay it on really think with my DH, I am sure he likes looking after me whilst I lie there and point to the things I want LOL.

As well as my pie I made some lovely Carrot and coriander soup as I had a million carrots in the fridge and didnt want to waste them. I managed to get lots of orange in there (obviously) and froze lots of soup of DH's dinners. 

xx


----------



## factorV

Hi Ladies!

I hope I can join in all the fun here.  This will be my first attempt at IUI,

I started my FSH injections (I'm taking Bravelle) on Oct. 6th (day 2) and went for my first round of bloodwork and scan yesterday (day 7).  I have 1 follie at 13 mm and 2 at 10 mm with some smaller ones.  I am to continue with my FSH for day 7, 8, 9 and return for more bloodwork and scan (day 10).  

I hope I am progressing well.

xx
Susan


----------



## als36

Zuri = so sorry to hear your news, it sounds awful. Hope you are ok...big hug

factor v = welcome....it sounds like you are progressing well - good luck!

sammy - grow follies grow! just said a prayer for your follies.. good luck tomorrow


----------



## ❣Audrey

Zuri - the adhesions sound like they could be from previous surgery.  I had a laparotomy in 1997 and it was quite a long recovery period then.  I know what the dr is saying - the risk of increasing adhesions after that big a surgery is quite high.    I would talk it over with them some more before making a decision.  Thinking of you xxx

FactorV - welcome to the thread! Sounds like you are doing fab!!

Als- how are you?

Sammy - how are you feeling this evening?

Sue - how did the scan go? xxx


----------



## struthie

New home ladies!


----------



## als36

Hi bee bee! I still feel no symptoms, a bit disappointed as in my past 6 attempts (all BFNs by the way) i had sore bbs the whole 2ww....and now...nothing. But maybe having my DH altered my body and I am not as sensitive - not sure.

Am still hoping and praying it has worked.


----------



## struthie

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=162664.0

New home this way


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning ladies!!!

First one in our new home!  I will turn on the heating, put out the welcome mat and serve a few nibbles and refreshments!  *Sue passes the Pringles and wine (oh - perhaps it should be orange juice) around*  

Sending lots of hugs and          to Sammy and Full Moon for today - I will be thinking of you both.

Als – hope you are keeping busy and focusing on something else apart from the pee stick!  Hang on – you had symptoms on your last IUI’s that were all BFN’s??  Now you aren’t getting symptoms – don’t you think that is a good thing?  Feeling different from when you had a BFN cycle?!   

Full moon – I did some retail therapy on Saturday!  Bought 3 jumpers and 3 skirts, from two different countries!  The women over here don’t really wear skirts, it is always trousers, so we drove to Germany to buy the skirts.

Beebee – glad you had a nice time with your niece!

Zuri – how terrible for you.  Will you have another meeting with your consultant?  Perhaps he can answer all of your questions and put some of your fears to rest.  Don’t worry about posting a “me” post, we are all here to help and support each other, if you need to talk or vent, you know were we are.

Sammy – I have never had menopur so I can’t offer you any help.  Just wanted to give you a hug.  Hope all these side effects stop soon.  

FactorV/Susan – welcome!!!  Tomorrow is your next scan?  Good luck for that!  I am 4 days ahead of you so we will be cycle buddies!

Well, I went for the scan on Saturday.  I have two follies left (one has gone), both have grown – one is 11.8mm x 16mm and the other is 13.4mm x 14.9mm and my lining is 6.1mm.  I am going for another scan this morning and a provisional date of Wednesday for the insemination.  

I had terrible trouble with DH on Saturday!  He is just being a pain in the whatsit!   He is convinced that the other follie hasn’t gone, it is just hiding behind the other one!  When we had 3 follies he was talking about triplets, now there are only 2 he is talking about them both dividing and having two sets of identical twins!  (apparently you get everything free over here when you have quads!).  When we went into town to buy the dolls house for my niece (half price for that day only!), he bought another one for our daughter!   He also bought her a cuddly toy from Germany!  Whenever I tell him he is being insane he says that he is just thinking positively!     Twit!  

Well - hope you all have a great day.  Sending lots of           to everyone!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you lots of hugs Zuri

Sue


----------



## als36

CD 20...the days are dragging by......

Sue - you know what I never thought of it that way. Thank you for giving me hope again. Had a nice relaxing weekend...it was a bit difficult since I can't drink but managed to have a nice time anyway. Anyway, your follies seem to be cooperating, great news! Your DH is being so sweet, mine refuses to be optimistic and always assumes the worst. Even when we got our positive beta he still thought something would go wrong. Not helpful. Your Dh has a great outlook!

Zuri- I really hope that you can resolve the problems you are having. It is beyond frustrating when things do not go to plan....hug

Hi strawbs, sal, beebee, sammy, julie, lou, and anyone else i have missed.


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

*Zuri,* really sorry to hear things aren't going to plan for you  I hope that you'll feel less confused and disappointed after you've seen your consultant again. Take care of yourself 

Hi *Sue* Thanks for the welcome and nibbles  It sounds like your follies are doing really well  I'm with als, very jealous that your DH is like that! My DH-to-be isn't positive or negative, he just doesn't say much about it at all and I'd love him to be a bit more open about it! I can see that it might be a bit annoying after a while though 

Hi *als*, sending you lots of     

Sorry everyone to everyone else that I can't do any more personals but now we've started a new thread I can't look back at the previous posts and my memory is useless.

Welcome to newbies and hello to *Julie, Sprinkle, Kat, Harriet, Beebee, Lou, Fullmoon, Strawbs, Sammy, * and everyone else, I hope you're all well. 

I'm lying in bed at the moment as I've been unwell all weekend with a cough and cold and I'm not going in to work today. I need to get rid of this quickly so that I'm not poorly for our wedding day. I'm feeling pretty yucky so I think lots of rest is needed. I've also been having cramps in my lower abdomen this morning so I'm not feeling wonderfully positive about this cycle of treatment. My test date is next Monday, 20th October. We'll soon see! 

Love Sal xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi girls  just a quick one so I don't loose you I am at home today been ironing and painting....

Hope you are all well and have had a lovely weekend xxx

Lots of love Louise xxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hiya everyone,

Wraakgodin looks like we will be together this month, I am getting basted Thursday. Looks like I have 2 good follies at 15mm and 16mm. So excited about that, as I had one last month. The more the merrier. Got to carry on with the Menopur until Weds then take my "fridge" shot.

Such a huge relief as I really wasnt ready for IVF just yet, its something we will consider for the future but not just yet.

Cant wait for Thursday, going at lunch then straight back to work. Took a half day last time but I really dont think it makes that much difference at all.

Hi everyone else, personals later, just a flying visit

xx


----------



## als36

Great news sammy! Am so pleased for you. Good luck with the trigger shot!


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Right i'm going to attempt a  few personals although everyone is very chatty!

Lou: Helloooo hun i keep missing you

Sammy: Congrats on your 2 follies

Als: Don't worry about lack of symptoms consider that a good sign!

Zuri: So sorry about your op, take a few days to think things over hun and hopefully you will be feeling better soon

Sue: hellooo

Sal: Hope you're feeling better, how long until your wedding now?

AAM: Well I had a long chat with my dh yesterday and we now have a plan! We are trying IUI once or twice more and continuing to see the chinese doctor until the end of the year (that way we would have seen her for 6 months). This means we are going straight into another cycle basting will probably be in about 10 days! Then if all that hasn't worked we will be moving to IVF probably starting very early Jan. I feel much better now. Also got some test results back which show underactive thyroid not sure what that means but apparently it can affect getting pregnant.

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Sammysmiles

Harriet, tell me about your Chinese doctor. I have been to see one because after this go at IUI we are having a break for a while and TTC naturally. They have given me some pills to take 3 times a day and recommended some tea and acupunture which I dont mind but the tea is very expensive.

What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## als36

sammy - i have been going to a chinese doctor since march and been having weekly acupuncture. I also drink tea at twice a day. 6 days a week. Last time I conceived I was in between tx and the only thing different was the chinese doctor andt ea. So I am a believer.

The tea is horrible, but you get used to it. It is a pain as you have to boil it 20 minutes and it makes the whole house smell. But a small price to pay if I get my BFP


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Als,

That is my intention over the next few months. I nipped in to get some info on Saturday and I was offered some herbal tea (£45 for one weeks supply!), some tablets (£30 for a months supply) and acupunture (£30 a time). Do these seem reasonable to you?

We only get 3 attempts on IUI so I am trying to plan something whilst we are on the IVF waiting list, I need to know I have given it a good go but I am not willing to throw money away. Any help on this subject would be appreciated as I cant seem to find any honest opinions anywhere  

Thanks


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

*Sammy*, great to hear that your treatment is continuing to go well 

*Harriet*, our wedding is less than two weeks away now! Getting married on 25th October. I've got an underactive thyroid too. I take tablets for it, I'm just on a low dose at the moment. I haven't been told that it can affect you getting pregnant so I can't help there. Lets hope that it won't stop us!

Sal xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all!!!

Als – I am a lot like your DH!  With treatment there is usually one that is positive and one that thinks about what could go wrong!

Sal – I think me and DH are open about things because we were friends for 13 years before we became something more.  We used to give each other relationship advice and stuff like that!  He knows waaaay too much, a lot more than a DH should know – and I know too much about him!!    I am sorry to hear that you are still not well, sending you lots of get well hugs and        

Lou – I will send my ironing over!

Sammy – excellent news!  I am so glad that your treatment will still go ahead this month.  It is going to be our month!!!!  I can feel it!  You and me - this cycle - this is it!  I am going back to work as well, Wednesday is our busiest day so I can’t really take time off.  I looked into acupuncture and it was 60 euros, £30 is cheaper.  I don't know about the cost of all the other thingies.

Harriet – excellent that you have made a plan!  I hope your IUI goes well -we will be here to support you!

Bee and Strawbs – hope you are both well.

Has anyone heard from Full moon today?

Well, appointment went well today.  One follie is 18mm x 20.9mm and the other one is 17.3mm x 20.2mm and the lining is 6.7mm.  I am so happy that both have stayed and are of a decent size!  I will have the pregnyl injection tonight and insemination at 11am on Wednesday.  They are going to try something new this cycle, I have some Utrogestan tablets which I need 3 times a day from insemination until test date.  I didn’t think it was going to be too bad because in the leaflet it said that they were oral tablets – well, according to the doctor there are two ways of administering the tablets, and I won’t be taking them orally!      

Sue


----------



## factorV

Scan and bloodwork tomorrow.  Getting nervous.  

I must remind myself to RELAX.

Wishing all you ladies lots of luck.

Susan


----------



## Wraakgodin

I will have everything crossed for you Susan!!!  Good luck!

Sue


----------



## factorV

Completely off topic.  But there seems to be a lot of ladies with the name Sue/Susan on FF.  Why is that?  Hmmm.....


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Apologies for the late posting, I made a huge mistake today and went to an exercise class (well it seemed a good idea at the time!!! ) I felt dizzy during the class so should have stopped but the class was nearly over so I carried on so by the end it left me feeling quite poorly and I ended up going to bed for the afternoon (I thought exercise was supposed to be good for you!!) - I guess injecting stimms and exercise doesn't go!!! I feel a little better now but still a bit shakey - oh well we live and learn as they say.

Well I had my scan this morning and after all the aches and pains and stresses I have endured all weekend - I have one lonely follie on my right at 13mm!!!!!! I CANT BELIEVE IT !!!!!! But I guess it is much better than having too many follies and the cycle being abandoned. So I am to inject stimms tonight and tomorrow and my next scan is now Wednesday   Its a bit disappointing too considering I have been injecting since last Monday and naturally don't you produce one follie anyway!!??

Sue your follies sound great, good luck hunny for Wednesday I will be   for you. Hope your Pregnl jab goes ok   Can you tell me what is Utrogestan tablets

Same for you Sammy good luck chick the 2WW is coming fast!!   Chinese doc sounds interesting and expensive but I guess it is a small price to pay if it works   I never know whether to buy the expensive or cheaper pronatal vits so I usually go for middle of the range but it is so hard when it just seems more and more money and you don't know what to trust either  

Zuri sorry to hear you are having such a rough time big bear hugs to you hun   

Sal hope you are feeling better after your day of rest, cold things are horrible and can really drag you down so take it easy   Have you thought about trying Active Manuka Honey?? I find it is really good when you are feeling run down and it is yummy too  

Hi and big hugs to every one I have missed - so hard to keep up with you all  

Benn good today and not been buying, but I dis wear my new clothes today and boy it felt good!! Glad I wasn't the only one splashing out at the weekend  - sooo naughty but nice - hey I have been good in other ways as no chocolate all week!!!!  

Love FMxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello lovely ladies  

Just a quick hello from me so I don't lose our new home.

Have checked through all the posts, but just too pooped to do personals - please forgive me.  In quite a bit of pain tonight too (have been all weekend), so going to call the clinic I think tomorrow.

Love & hugs to everyone & I'll try to catch up better soon,
Julie
XXX


----------



## als36

sammy - I am up north so it may be cheaper than, say the London area. I pay 25 pounds per session and a weeks supply of tea is 25 pounds. Pills cost the same. My chinese doctor says the tea is most effective because it is more concentrated and tailored for your specific needs. It is expensive - but after six months on it I conceived naturally. I was about to start at ARGC - so I saved thousands! Having said that, I have been on the tea for 6 months now and still no joy....yet!

Susan - best of luck for tomomorrow!

FM - that follie sounds promising! Fingers crossed. There may be others lurking in the background there.

Sal - I hadn't realised you are getting married so soon! You have a lot on your plate....hopefully you won;t be able to drink too much at your wedding ...

Sue - this cycle is going great for you and I am praying that it will result in a BFP!!!!

Hi to everyone - Julie, Lou, Strawbs, zuri, Factor v !!!


----------



## Strawbs78

Sorry ladies not got loads of time for personals as not been in since Fri and doing 10 - 4 this week..  My boss just almost caught me so I have had to skip right to the end of the thread and just post..  Basting went well,I loved it at LWC, they are so good..  DP got to press down on the syringe with all our swimmers in it so she felt part of it too..  I got 9.7 million swimmers, 85% motility and 4 x 4 which means they are actively seeking the egg - does that sound good?  I havent really felt anything other than crampy since Friday.. DP keeps asking me if I feel pregnant but I have no idea and from what I read yesterday it hasnt even had time to implant yet so maybe in another week..  

They gave me a dest date of the 27th but my period is due on the 23rd - does this sound right?

sorry for all the questions and not really having time to contribute much back but I will read through everything once things settle down here..

Love to you all

xxx


----------



## monkey4679

Hi Guys,

Not posted much but don't want to lose touch. 

Waiting for AF so I can finally book my HSG. Apparently I'll be "priority" cos they coulsn't fit me in last month.  

Went to visit one of my best mates who has just had her first baby this weekend. Baby is gorgeous and I'm over the moon for my mate & her DH but I did feel a bit like it just isn't fair. She got pg in her first month of trying and has gone on about it for the last 9 months like it's some kind of skill... Still, no point in dwelling on it!!!

First Acupunture appt this afternoon, quite excited about it. How sad am I?

Good luck to all starting tx and fingers crossed for everyone on 2ww!!!

Em xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Helloo!!

No way I will catch up with all the posts!  I hope everyone is ok.  I went to my sisters for the day to teach her how to clean and look after her house ( things you do when your mother is incapacitated I guess!), got in late and have developed a sickness bug .  So am feeling a bit sorry for myself today.  I am so rarely sick - I hate it!

Will catch up with you all over the day xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi all hope your ok  

Julie and any others that are no longer having IUI tx, you can join me on the http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=152344.225#lastPost we could use that as our meeting place now, what do you think?

Louise x


----------



## Ourturn

Hi ladies 
Can I join you? This is my 1st attempt at IUI. Had a shot of gonapeptyl 26th September. Having my baseline scan and blood test Thursday am. If all is well start stimming on Friday. They predict IUI will happend w/c 27th Oct. 
For the 1st 7 days of down regulation I felt great, but on day 8 the s/e's hit! I have a constant head ache (even though I'm drinking loads of water), spotty, mood swings, feel weepy and have lots of hot flushes! Having accupuncture once a week which I believe is helping, think I'd feel much wost without it (tried clomid for 2 months and the s/e's were even worse, was not having accupuncture at this time)
Will these s/e's go as soon as I start injecting?
Good luck everyone!
Thanks 
Anna x


----------



## Strawbs78

hey Anna

Im in my first 2WW.. I had a similar situation to you, first 6 days were fab adn then not so much after that, headaches, flushes, belly ache, moody etc.. now that I have been basted (last Fri) I have had no symptoms at all and am totally back to normal..

Good luck!!! 

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hi Anna - of course you can join us!!  I didn't downreg for my IUI so I am not sure but I still had side effects while stimming.  Hope you are feeling better soon xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks Bee_bee and Strawbs 78!

Strawbs, when are you testing? Good to hear the s/e's went away. Are you on Progesterone supositories? 

Will keep everything crossed for you?


----------



## Angel129

Hiya ladies,

Sorry to gate crash   

I was wondering if I could ask a question.  DH and I have been trying 'naturally' to conceive with AI with a known donor.  We did go and see our fertility consultant about this and he stated that when having IUI (which is quite close to what we are actually doing) that he prescribes the progesterone suppositories.  I was just wondering when you start taking them.  Is it when you get a smiley face on the OPKs?  Or the evening of the day when you are basted?  Or the next day after you are basted?  Or none of these     

Can anyone please help me out?

Thank you and again sorry to cut in on your thread,

Angiexxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

You start taking them the day you are basted as far as  I know hun - good luck! xxx


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

*Als* - yes there does seem to be a lot to cope with at the moment! We had been waiting for treatment for ages so we thought that we'd get married in the meantime and try to forget about waiting until after the wedding...then we got the call! Typical! I wasn't complaining though! My test date is the week we get marred. I'm hoping that I'll have to drink Appletiser on my wedding day! Hope you're okay. 

*Strawbs* - I'm really pleased it all went well. I've got my fingers crossed for you    

Hi *Em* - I hope your AF starts soon!   

Hi *Beebee*, hope you much better soon. Take care of yourself 

Welcome *Anna*! I hope your side effects go away very soon. I didn't d/r before, I just injected Buserelin at the same time as my stimms (Puregon). I'm now on my first 2ww. I wish you lots of luck with your treatment 

Hi to everyone else  

Lots of love Sal xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Angie
I need to check my schedule but I am pretty sure I start taking them the day of the hsg shot, miss it on the morning of IUI then continue to bfp and beyond (if I'm that lucky!)  
Good luck 
Anna x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Julie – how did you get on with the clinic?  I hope you feel better soon.

Strawbs – I posted on the other thread, just wanted to say HI here!

Em – how did the acupuncture go?  Hope that witch turns up soon and you can get moving with treatment!

Beebee hun – I hope you feel better soon.  Once your sis has been “trained”, will she be helping out with your mum?  

Louise – don’t take all our members away!

Anna – welcome!  Excellent avatar!  I have really bad mood swings, I feel sorry for my colleagues and hubby!  I have cried at silly things and have hot flushes – so sounds like you are normal!

Angie – no problems for gatecrashing – everyone is welcome!  I see Beebee has answered you question, but HI anyway!

I feel really crampy today, I am lying down at the mo because that is the most comfortable!  The injection went ok last night, but the place where DH did it really itches today!!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw Sue I hope you're ok chick.  No I don't think my sister will help my Mum out - she works full time and has a 13 month old  baby so she'll get let off for that! xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks Sue 
Miss Piggy was my heroine when I was little, I thought she was so glam!  
Anna x


----------



## factorV

I went for bloodwork and ultrasound this morning (Cycle day 10).  I still have 3 follies.  One on the left and 2 on the right.  I asked for more info, all she said was they are in the upper size but not quite big enough to trigger.  So for the next three days they have double my does of bravelle (FSH) to 150 units and told to come back on Friday for bloodwork and ultrasound again.  

I wish I knew more....

Susan


----------



## monkey4679

Just been for acupuncture. It was bliss! I could have laid there all evening! Finger crossed it's going to help!!! 

XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Susan - hopefully the higher dose will do the trick chick xxx

Glad your relaxed monkey xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi everybody!

Factor V everything sounds great for you. Hope you are keeping up the PMA for your next scan. Looks we may be on our 2WW together  

Wraakgodin you put your feet up and relax, you deserve it. You have been my saviour this month along with Strawbs, BeeBee, Als and Kathryne xx

Als I am up north as well, but the place I went was in a shopping centre (erm, not too relaxing!!). Will be on the lookout over the next couple of months or so for a more relaxed one. That is providing this doesnt work! I was so disappointed last month that I keep planning ahead like this isnt going to work. Must  

Hi Angel, feel free to cut in at any time. I am always doing it   I am sure my fellow FF's are sick of seeing me and my questions  

Strawbs I am so excited for you, cant wait to join you on the 2WW on Thursday. Was your DP excited to push the syringe? Did it feel like releasing the balls on the lottery  . Lots of  

I have my scan tomorrow and providing my body hasnt done the unthinkable and reabsorbed all my follies (  ) I should have two ready for my basting on Thursday. I will let you know how I get on, nothing suprises me this month (day 22 and counting!).

Please blow me lots of bubbles and I will be   to you all.

xx


----------



## Angel129

Cheers ladies for the info re: the pessaries.  Can't say I'm looking forward to them though but maybe this will do the trick and get us a sticky   this time!

Best of luck to all of you,

Angiexxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I will be ok Bee, just feeling a bit crampy!  I suppose that is a good thing!  I think you can let your sis off a bit then!  As long as you don’t end up doing her housework as well!

Anna – too true, she is definitely a role model.  That drive for success, showing the world that being curvy can be sexy, the devotion to the man in her life, she always looks stylish and glam – and of course, she doesn’t take any nonsense from anyone!  She had Girl Power before the Spice Girls were even born!

Susan/FactorV – sorry to hear that you are disappointed with the amount of information you have been given.  Just concentrate on the positive things, that you have 3 decent follies and they did say that they were of good size.  Hopefully they will give you more info on Friday.

Monkey – glad to hear that you feel better after acupuncture.  I have said to DH that if this cycle doesn’t work then I will have acupuncture next cycle.  I did have reiki for a year and found it really relaxing, but my reiki woman didn’t want to treat me when I was undergoing IUI.

Sending love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello lovely ladies

Just a quicky again - so sorry but I am pooped after work and really have to get some ironing done (didn't get it done last night I felt so bad).

Sue - Sorry to hear you are feeling crampy honey.

Bee_Bee - Sue is right - don't be taking on any more cleaning or we will have to come and sort you out  .  

Lou - I took a very quick look at the thread you suggested ... not sure if I'm just being a real  but I didn't see any of your posts .  I'm just getting really confused with all the ladies joining and with the previous ladies.  Saying that I know Leech/Amanda/KP don't have so much time to post these days (and you neither ). 

Kat - Hope you are ok honey?  Just busy with m-i-l I guess.  Miss you .

Welcome to all the new ladies & apologies I'm not doing personals for you and all our other lovely ladies.

AAM - Well I was just plucking up the courage to phone the clinic today, when they actually phoned me .  I now have a date for my lap - 3rd Nov, so only a couple of weeks to go .  Bit panicky since they phoned - not just about the procedure but the possible outcomes.  I've been so positive recently, so hope the nerves will be short lived.

Anyway, love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Just posting so i don't lose you all. No personals from me but i just wanted to respond to Sammy's question re: chinese medicine. I have been seeing Dr Zhai in Harley St for 4 months now and have been drinking the horrible tea and having acupuncture. She is extremely expensive but I do feel it is making a difference my cycles are much more normal again and I do have faith that it'll work. Hope that answers your questions pm me if you need to know more

speak more again tomorrow i'm off to bed now


----------



## Sammysmiles

Well another scan another date for IUI!! One more follie has appeared so I now have three at 14,15 and 16mm. Got to keep up the Menopur, have another scan Friday with the hope of IUI Monday. That will be CD28!! Has anyone heard of it being done so late?

So happy I have 3, but know my body will probably throw things out and I will end up with one as this has happened all month  

Feeling thoroughly fed up now. DH isnt happy as he keeps booking an hour off work and he is working away all next week. 

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sue - glad your ok chick!

Harriet - hope the accu and chinese medicine does the trick for you hun xxx

Sammy - I think if my cycle hadn't been abandoned last time I would have easily been day 28 before they basted so it doesn't sound too bad hun!  Good luck!!!

Julie - I promise I wont do any more cleaning !!!  Wow your lap is not far away now!!  You will be fine chick! xxx

I am still poorly today  was up in the night so just chilling out this morning xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Its much more difficult for me to go onto FF at work these days, i have moved desks and its much more open plan. Luckily I am working at home today so i'm going to try and catch up - although there are so many newbies these days

Bee Bee: So sorry that you are feeling poorly, hope you feel better today hun

Lou: I also tried the link that you suggested but like Julie couldn't see any posts from you. I think we maybe need a whole separate board maybe title IUI - past and present like we suggested before. Can the mods help us I wonder?!

Kat: How are you hun haven't heard from you lately?

Sammy: Good news on your follies, i wouldn't worry about cd 28 for basting

Sprinkle: Helloo

Julie: Hi hun - glad you have got a date through for the lap. How is DD getting on at school?

Sue: Not quite sure where you are at in your treatment but good luck anyway

Sal: Not long now til your wedding and test date - so much going on for you!

Hello  and welcome to all the newbies, this is a fantastic board and there is always someone to chat to!

AAM: Well I am off to have more acupuncture and chinese herbs today and then tomorrow I have my first scan for the IUI. We are trying unmedicated again. Wow this fertility business takes up a lot of time - hardly have anytime to work!!


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning everyone!!

Well Im day 5 of my 2WW well its actually a 17 day wait if you want to get technical..    Im not feeling anything besides cramping and to be honest Im not reading too much in to it.. I dont feel pregnant so I guess we will just wait and see..

Sobroody1 - my test date is the 27th so Monday week - yay not long!

Angel129 - not sure sorry!

Sal - thanks lovely for the   good luck to you!!!!

Sammy - sorry honey it just keeps going on and on for you and that your DH is away next week, what awful timing!  Atleast though it will go ahead and you never know it could be worth the wait!!  

Morning wraak, bee_bee and Harriet and anyone else I missed!!

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Srawbs, cramping could be implantaion, sending you positive sticky vibes!

Anna x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Bit quiet on here this morning, but at least it means I can catch up .

Harriet - I can't ever log on/post at work so struggle to keep up on Mon/Tues.  Hope the accupuncture goes well this pm, and lots of luck for your scan tommorrow.  Really  that this is your time honey.

Strawbs - Everything crossed that it's implantation honey.  I know it's so easy to say, but it really is best to try not to analyse everything (this is coming from someone who does ).  Sending you lots of .

Sal - Not long now my lovely.  How is everything going?

BeeBee - So sorry you've been so poorly honey.  I felt really nauseous yesterday, but wasn't actually icky at all.  Better today thank goodness (except the pains).

Lou - No sign of you today my lovely - hope you are ok?  .

Kat - Wonder if you are off on hol's or too busy to post my lovely.  Hope you are ok, and m-i-l is doing ok?  

Sammy - Good news about there being 3 follies now - really hope they all stay where they are.  .

Hello to all our other lovely ladies.

Well, the initial nerves after hearing about my lap have worn off.  I was half way through doing my grocery shopping this am, when my pains really intensified, and there is a warm sensation in the top of my right leg .  I've rung the clinic and they've spoken with my consultant (the lovely Mr F), who says he's not really sure what to suggest.  If it gets really bad then they say to go to A&E - might be an infection, might be a cyst??  Anyway, I'm going to try and ignore it for now and hope it just goes away.  It's only 20 days till my lap, and I guess all will become clear then.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Massive hugs Julie - i hope it's nothing xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hey Julie it is quiet on here today but I too am relieved. I'm sorry about your pains honey, i know how you feel. I too had a very weird AF this month, no pain beforehand (very unusual), then really really severe pain about 2 days in, it was awful. Thankfully everything seems back to normal now though. I just got back from my acupuncture and am trying to work but feel very sleepy!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi lovely ladies how are you all  

I have been so busy in work I had Mon & Tues off, DH is off all this week so i thought I would take a few days off with him.  But when I came back to work today OMG it looked like a bomb had hit my desk   I hate coming back to loads of work on my desk!!! Anyway how are you all? I am so sorry I haven't had time to read all the pages that I have missed   please forgive me xx

Julie - I hope you are OK lovely


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ah, thank you all.

Kat - So glad you are ok - I was a bit worried that you hadn't posted.  How is your m-i-l doing?  Like you my desk looked a fright on Mon, and I really can't stand it either.  Why can't people just leave things neatly in an in tray  .

Harriet - Your AF does sound weird honey - I didn't get my usual cramps beforehand either.  My AF finished on Fri so these pains are defo not AF pains (much too severe).  Could you have a snooze now and work later?

BeeBee - Thanks honey.  How are you feeling now?

XXX


----------



## Strawbs78

HI Julie

Im so sorry you are having those probs, Im so pleased your lap is so soon..  Ive had one before too..  I hope your funny pain is nothing..  

Trying not to analyse everything but I just seem to now be aware of every twinge in my tummy area..  

Hey Kat - welcome back!!!  

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Oh Strawbs - Can I pick your brain about your lap then? Please, pretty please.  Just wondered how long before you were feeling ok after; if you were home the same night and how long before you drove.  Oh, and how long you were off work after.  Sorry .... lots of q's .  No wonder you are over-analyzing things - I did the same on my 2ww's and then on the month I got pg I didn't think anything .

Kat - Just remembered you had your scan on Mon - how did it go?


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey JW

No probs at all.. It was a while ago so bear with me..  It didnt take that long to be honest to be feeling normal afterwards, I was in and out of the hospital same day as I had early morning surgery, I woke up quite dozy and only a little bit sore, the incisions they make are so so tiny, lots of air in my belly as they inflate your tummy but trust me this then comes out!!     Sometimes due to the air they use your arm can hurt a little but I dont remember that happening to me.  I didnt drive at the time so cant help you there.  From memory I took a week off work just to rest..

Anything else you want to pick my brain on absolutely dont hold back..  Im an open book..

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Strawbs - Thanks honey.  I'm enjoying hearing good news stories about laps.  My last one 15 years ago was terrible.  I'm still badly scarred and the pain after was terrible (they had to knock me back out again when I came too ).  I'm sure things should be better 15 years on though.  I'm a bit nervous because I had a big haemmorrhage after delivering DD, but I've mentioned it on the forms, so at least they are forewarned .

Open book eh?  Me too .

XXX


----------



## Strawbs78

Julie - I agree they have probably come an awful long way since the last one, my last one was about 12 years ago..

Yep a bit too much probably, DW despairs as how much I can just chat to peeps about my life and how I tell people everything on here ha ha ha ha.. She would prefer if we just did the treatment and never told anyone until we were P.. Nice theory but at a wedding we went to on Sat I was behaving and not blurting it out and she was off telling anyone who would listen!! ha ha..

Im leaving in 50 mins and going to go home and put my feet up..

I know its probably because i have been told not to but since the basting Ive been craving a hot bath and a bit of loving!!    They said atleast 10 days and Im only at day 5..  

x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Strawbs - Hope you are OK lovely I don't blame you about going home and popping those feet up  

Hi Julie - Yes I had my scan on Fri I had 2 follies l-hand one measured 20mm and r/hand one 14mm but the lab was not fully furnished ready for IUI (apparantly its ready this week) so I was told to take the ovritelle trigger shot and have lots of   which as you can imagine is easier said than done when my MIL is staying with us  .  On a good note though the nurse did say that this would not count a one of our 3 IUI's and that we had everything to gain and nothing to loose! I really don't hold out much hope for this month but never mind there is always next time xx  So how are you lovely


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kat - Sorry love I am such a .  I remember reading that last week.  Sorry.  .  Oh, bit embarrassing with your m-i-l at yours. 

Strawbs - I'm much the same as you - happy to tell people anything really .  Hope you manage to get away on time and enjoy putting your feet up.  I love hot baths too, but was always good in my 2ww.  It's worth waiting, because you'll have years after to make up for it .

Lou has emailed to say her internet was down earlier so that's why she wasn't around.


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Hope you are all ok, especially Sue and Sammy - think you had scans today non?  

Sorry but HELLLLP I'm a complete state I can't stop crying nearly made myself sick twice from uncontrolable sobbing had my 2nd scan today all is well, I have 2 follies one 18mm the other 14mm I am to inject stimms again tonight and have Pregnl horrible stingy jab 2 hours later. IUI is booked for Friday morning - So why can't I stop crying?   I am a complete mess and not sure what it is about I scared to have the procedure and embarressed I am such a wimp!!!! Thinking of popping a valium before hand, sorry to cut a long story short I suffer from PTSD and it is no surprise I am single as cant cope with intimate things   - if you catch my drift but I have had ivf before and coped well with sedation so I just don't understand what all these tears are about I am at a different clinic too and I do feel scared though or maybe unresolved stuff from my m/c 2 months ago I should be happy initially I was paniking I would over stim for iui   and now it is going ahead why am I crying, procedure isn't till Fri and I am so paniced by it  


Do you think I should phone the clinic and tell them I am terrified and I will probably take a Tamazepam ? A friend has offered to come and hold my hand but I am embarressed that my bits will be exposed    so am I better off being on my own - Ohhh don't know what to do 
Love FMxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey FM,

I dont think taking a tablet will do you an 'harm' but I would have thought best not to if you can absolutely avoid it.. Im so sorry you are feeling so upset, I wish I knew what to say.. Rest assured your friend wont see your bits so if you can get someone to go with you then you definitely should, its nice to have someone else there to take your mind of things..

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Fullmoon -  my lovely.  It is a terribly worrying time even if you don't suffer from PTSD honey, so don't feel like it's just you.  The first time I was scanned and had my IUI I found it all really embarrassing, but I seemed to get better the more I went in.  I would definitely call the clinic and explain, because I am sure they would rather you were nice and relaxed and not embarrassed.  I'm sure they would try and keep everything covered up if you wanted to take a friend in.  My DH always sat up by my head, so didnt really see any of the "work end".

Take care honey,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Fullmoon   so sorry you are feeling so upset lovely but I do agree with Strawbs & Julie give your clinic a quick ring and explain, if they are anything like mine they will be understanding and point you in the right direction.  And as for taking your friend with you I think thats a lovely idea and believe me they wont see a single thing that they are not meant to


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi FM I agree with the others. This is a very stressful time so don't beat yourself up over it. I was really emotional when I had my medicated cycle and am convinced its the drugs fault (rather that than mine!). I was really embarassed at first but now i'm so used to taking my pants off I don't care! Last time i had the worst hairy legs because i had my waxing appointment for the next day - maybe thats why the IUI was difficult last time!!!

I would also take someone with you, they can wait outside, its just nice coming out to someone.

Hope this helps
H


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Thanks for your support I was sooo not expecting to react like this   feel like I'm being a right baby. I am too scared to tell the clinic that I am in such a state incase they say that I am not ready to try again after my m/c and stop the cycle or if I tell them about my past I am also embarressed as I don't want the world to know what happened to me and the fact that a smear is my definition of torture   let alone any other procedure, plus they will be wondering why on earth I am choosing to go through this as well if I am so disturbed by it?!? - I tried to tell the nurse this morning but the words just wouldn't come out. When I had ivf at LWC I was in tears in theatre but they knocked me out but I know it isn't really appropriate for iui. Anyway i'm probably just in a panicked tizz and I will calm down soon I hope. Well I have to I have visitors round tonight and they don't know what I am doing so will think it strange i'm all red and blotchy from crying all day.

Thanks again, I will try and bring my friend even if she waits outside at least I won't be on my own for a change


----------



## Julie Wilts

Fullmoon - Oh, I'm so sorry to hear you are so upset my lovely.  If it were me, I would go put the kettle on, make a decaf tea, put on a funny DVD and take some deep breaths (not much help if you are at work so apologies if you are).  You can always tell your friends you used a new mascara today and reacted badly with it.

I definitely ask your friend to come with you, to give you some moral support honey.

Take care & be kind to yourself - it's all to be expected - this is a big and scary time.

.
Julie
XXX


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Julie, your right I need to chill so will log off for a while, have a cup of tea and watch a dvd - think I need some serious distraction. I have visitors round tonight so I need to tidy up and sort my swollen eyes out too very hard keeping this such a secret  

Thanks all you guys, speak soon XXXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

OK, take care honey.  Hope your friends can distract you a bit this evening.
Julie
X


----------



## Harriet_LF

Right i'm off now too girls. My CD8 scan is at 9am tomorrow so i'll log on later on to let you know how it goes


----------



## Ourturn

Full Moon        

I understand how you feel. My 1st hsg failed because I got so wound up I clamped up and they couldn't get through my cervix. The next (private one) worked because my GP gave me tranquilisers and the Dr also gave me a muscle relaxant. 
I asked my nurse if I woud be able to take a tranquiliser when having my iui and she said 'probably best not to' but assured me they would be gentle and that I would know the nurse well and it wouldn't be some 'dithery old doctor' 
Have you thought about accupuncture? I have found it helps me cope with stress incredibly well. 
I think you should tell the nurse you are nervous, I'm sure they have nervous patients all the time! 
You'll be fine honey!
x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Full moon - massive massive hugs hun.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Hey ladies,

I made a new little home for all the ladies who regularly post on the IUI board but since moving on from ttc, becoming pg, moving to another tx etc have no home! Lol

We know you ladies love us here and we promise to always be around, but thought this would be a great place for us...

Its called Ex IUI buddies! I made it a sticky topic too so hopefully it will stay! 

Everyone is welcome to join....

Lots of love KP


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks KP! xxx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks guys I am feeling a little better now, very tired and drained with sore eyes, it is such hard work all this crying when you just can't stop. I think lack of sleep hasn't helped much so I will try and get a better nights sleep tonight, I was going to take a sleep tab but second thoughts I better not in case it interferes with the trigger shot I had tonight, speak to you all tomorrow.

Thanks so much again   

Love FM XX


----------



## factorV

Thinking of you Full Moon.  

I hope to trigger just like u soon.

Feel better. Us IUI girls are here for you.

Susan/FactorV
xxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies how are we all this very cold Thursday 

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

FM: I hope you are feeling better today
Zuri: It is a really tough descision but when the time is right you will make one, its amazing how much better i feel since deciding that we will start IVF in the new year if nothing has happened by then
Julie: Hope the pain has eased

helloo to everyone else , Kat, Lou, sprinkle, and everyone else

Well i went for my CD8 scan today and it was good news. I have one follicle sized 16mm and my lining was 11.7. The nurse seems to think I will ovulate early again probably Saturday or Sunday, so basting for me will be soon. Apparently I am doing better now than when I was on the drugs ?? Chinese medicine? So feeling quite positive today


----------



## als36

Hi everyone! Been away for a few days...all is well its day 9 of my 2ww. Still hoping for a positive result...
No personals today but wishing everyone all the luck in the world for a BFP this cycle...


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Zuri - I am sure you will make the right decision lovely either way  
Hi Harriet - Great news about you little follie and linning I am sure everything will be just fine  
Hi Als36 - I am   for your BFP lovely xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning everyone..

Not much to report to be honest but just wanted to come on and say hi..

Als I am day 6 so not far behind you!!  Sticky vibes for you..

x


----------



## Kathryne

for Strawbs & Als


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks Kat..

Where are you up to in your cycle? I see you did a 10 day scan on the 13th.. Where do you go from here? Is this the cycle you are doing but they are not counting it as they are refurbing? xx


----------



## Kathryne

Yeh that right lovely I just took the trigger shot on Fri and hope for the best.  Otherwise I start my 1st IUI approx 7th Nov so not too long x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hiya everyone,

Hope everybody is feeling okay today.

Kathryne - You go girl, lots of BMS no excuses your MIL will have to sleep with ear plugs LOL
Strawbs - I should be where you are now! I feel robbed  Going in Monday, hopefully so I will be with you at last on the 2WW. Are you feeling good about this cycle? I hope all goes well.   for you
Als - I am going to try the chinese doctor after this cycle of IUI. We have one more go on IUI but we are going to leave it until after Xmas now as I dont feel quite ready to go down the IVF route just yet and that would be our next step
Harriet your follies sound great, just another reason for me to see that lovely chinese doctor of mine. Stinky teas here I come  
Zuri - I am sure you will come to the decision that is right for you  

Full Moon, Kitten Paws, Factor V a big HELLO! Hio BeeBee, sobroody and anyone else I have missed off. So glad there are lots of us here xx

I am on for my scan tomorrow morning to check my follies are doing what they should (GRRRRR). Hoping to carry on with 3 for the IUI Monday, I have told DH that God has got twins in store for us which is why it didnt work last month with one. Its strange how I try and compensate for my body not doing as its told  . 

Feeling really positive today but as I have had lots of ups and downs over the month (longest month EVER!) I am hoping it carries on over the next two weeks. Hate/love the 2WW  

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sammy - All the very best for tomorrow lovely I am sure everything will be fine.  Wouldnt twins be amazing.  DH & I have been chuckling to ourselves about BMS while MIL is at our thank god we have a decent sized house and hopefully she cant hear everything


----------



## als36

thanks for the good wishes!
sammy - i think as long as you haven't ovulated then the IUI will go ahead. Best of luck hon - and also, if you need a chinese doc in the manchester area, I can highly recomment the one I go to in Altrincham.

strawbs - how are you feeling? I haven't felt anything different. Don't want to read too much inot it though. Anyway praying you will get your BFP
Kat - good luck with the trigger, can't wait for you to join the dreaded 2ww

My OTD is Oct 23rd but I will do HPTs starting the 21st I think.


Zuri - its a big decision, take your time. Good luck I know whatever you decide it is the best decision for you!


----------



## Sammysmiles

I am sure she wouldnt say anything if the house started shaking   Told my DH that we have to have lots of BMS until Friday (he has to abstain 3 days before IUI) so we have been at it like rabbits. I think the novelty is wearing thin now   Rolling around like porn stars is not really our thing but we have been putting in good performances ha ha.

If you didnt keep a sense of humour about these things I think we all would have cracked by now  

Als - I had AF pains last weekend and was convinced I had ovulated (the signs were all there) and I have started again with them today. I cant even read my body anymore after all these injections, the tops of my legs ache as well (falling apart?). If I have ovulated though there is an army waiting to meet them ha ha. Hopefully they are signs that these follies have grown and are ready to pop.

Will let you all know how I get on tomorrow, blow me bubbles and cross your fingers. I am praying for us all xx


----------



## Kathryne

Sammy - you are right you do have to keep a sense of humour through all of this otherwise you'll go  crazy .  Do twins run in your family lovely? x


----------



## Sammysmiles

The funny thing is they dont   Just me trying to make sense of TTC for four years and nothing happening to be honest.


----------



## als36

Just blew you lots of bubbles Sammy. You are right, even if you do ovulate you will have just as a good of a chance to conceive. Will you be doing a scan to see if you have ovulated? Best of luck....I feel very positive for you this cycle!


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hi all!  Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Best of luck Sammy I will be   that you and I will be on the 2WW together!!!

I have been given a test date of the 27th, my AF is due on the 23rd, I think I am going to pre test on the day my AF is due and see what is doing and retest again on the 27th if I still dont have my AF...  I know its a little cheeky but Im just not sure I can contain myself for that long!!! ha ha ha ha

xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thanks Als, I have a good feeling too (for now, it comes and goes LOL)

I was told to ignore my AF date after the menopur injections because they mess with your system so much  .  My AF due on Monday and thats the day of my IUI so I dont think I will be testing then.  

Good luck though, I hope this is the month for you Strawbs, lots of


----------



## Kathryne

Strawbs - I have to be honest I would probably do the same   I know its naughty but i dont think I could wait. xx

Hi Bee - How are you lovely xx


----------



## Ourturn

Hi ladies
Just had my baseline scan, womb lining is thin and ovaries are quiet so I start injecting from tomorrow night (oh joy!) I'm on x3 amps menapor for the 1st 3 days, then down to 1.5 amps, nurse says they are expecting to respond well as its a low dose?
Anyway hopefully injecting will get rid of these horrid DR S/E's. I burst into tears driving home on the mortorway last night. Its was so bad I couldn't see so I had to get into the hard shoulder and put my hazzards on until the tears stopped! Today I have a constant headache that no amount of water is shifting and I feel shattered (luckily I'm working from home) 

Zuri - Sorry I can't advise but good luck on making a decision
Fullmoon - hope you're feeling better today 
x

Sticky dust to everyone


----------



## Kathryne

Sobroody1 - Hi lovely I am sure everything will be just fine I know the injections are not the nicest but at least you have a fairly low dose.  

Sammy - I would love twins they are in my family (kinda!!) I have a set of cousins who are twin and my mother told me two years ago I was a twin but unfortunately she lost one when she was a few months old


----------



## Strawbs78

hey Kat,

the more I think about it the more it just seems I cant wait.. he he.. I thought I would be cool as a cucumber but alas not..  One day Im convinced I am and the next Im convinced Im not..    Anyhoo Im just going to chill out until next Thurs and see how I go.

If you were a twin then your chances of having twins is apparently quite high!!

x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hello Kat - I am ok thanks - feeling a bit  more positive today and seem to be busying myself more so that's good!

The whole twin thing scares the pants off me - they run in my family in EVERY generation - non identical and then all the non identical twins go on to have identical!  So far in my generation no one has had twins but my consultant does always talk about the risks with us - makes me laugh though what with me being a poor responder!!!

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

hey lets all    that we have twins how fab would that be


----------



## factorV

That's too funny that you all are talking about twins.  I had a dream last night I was having twins.  Weird.  

Tomorrow I go for bloodwork and another scan.  I really hope they tell me I can trigger tomorrow night.  I'm just so impatient.

Good luck ladies.

Susan/FactorV


----------



## Kathryne

Good luck Susan - all the best for tomorrow xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Good luck for tomorrow FactorV! xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Good luck FactorV! Is it your first IUI? 

I am sure you will be just fine x

Strawbs let us know how you get on with the pee stick, I did loads on my 2WW I just couldnt contain myself. Ha ha. The trigger shot meant I got a BFP three days after (I really did start to test early!) and I keep it in the cupboard as it has been nearly 9 years since I saw one ha ha. 

Twins all round girls, thats what we are banking on then we would never have to do this again! I said to DH that three would just fine for me. My friend has got a little boy at 9 months and she said even at 6 months pregnant she wanted another one. She had problems TTC and suffered an early miscarriage before her son was born and at 36 she had convinced herself that it was all over


----------



## factorV

Yes sammy this is my first IUI.  It's a lot more involved than I thought it would be.  It sounds so simple on paper.  I do hope the chances are better than the 20% they are telling me.

Got my fingers crossed for all of us. xxxx

Susan/FactorV


----------



## Sammysmiles

I started IUI last month and I was so excited that at last it felt like something was happening. It was a real rollercoaster and I dont see this month being any different. I loved comparing symptons with other 2WWers but towards the end I was driving myself mad. I promised myself I wouldnt do it this time but I know I will  

Its my 2WW and I will if I want to  

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, I am scanning tomorrow as well then hopefully will be trigger shot Sunday.

Let us know how you get on in the morning xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello lovely ladies

Just a quick hello from me today I'm afraid.  In lots of pain, and had a busy day.

Love & hugs to you all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Julie - I really hope you are feeling better soon hun xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Julie   hope you are okay xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Julie sorry to hear that you are in so much pain I hope it eases soon hunny  

Sammy hope your scan goes well tomorrow  and all this talk of twins is making me doubly broody !! I would love twins too and yes it would also mean that I probably wouldn't go through all this again  

FactorV I will have everything crossed for you tomorrow too  

Bee bee glad you are felling a bit more positive today - every little helps eh 

Sobroody1 hope you are ok good news your tx is going forward and hopefully s/e will be less for you hun - I know I really suffered in d/r so I can empathise  

Zuri take it easy hun be kind to yourself  

Strawbs your doing well with 2WW I am   for you

Als big hugs too and hi and big hugs to everybody else I have missed 

Well I had my trigger shot last night and will have iui tomorrow morning - I am still pretty petrified and I cry everytime I think about it but I know I just have to push on through. I did pluck up the courage to call the clinic today though and I asked if it was ok to take a tamazepam to help me cope and they said yes so I am so glad I managed to do that even though I do feel embarressed   so hopefully I will be calmer for procedure. 
Today I have felt really sick and very tired but it has probably got something to do with lack of sleep and lots of crying I have done in the last 48 hours I just hope I can keep it together enough to get through this and join the 2WW

Speak to you all soon


----------



## Sammysmiles

Full Moon, i think you are bl**dy fantastic for going it alone and I think a few tears are perfectly acceptable! Imagine all the hormones swimming around your body at the moment? Us women are made to be irrational during normal months never mind an IUI month!  

I had a good old cry at Hollyoaks and then at Friends after Rachel had her baby and she wouldnt sleep.  

Anyway, good luck for tomorrow. Big   for you xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi Sammy

Thanks for the vote of confidence I need it at the mo  The last 48 hours have been hell I don't know whether it is because it is the first tx since m/c or that I am just scared out my wits   or maybe even both! I have never even coped that well with smears let alone anything else but I know I just have to be brave and  

Hollyoaks made me cry too   

Feeling really sick I hope it is just nerves and not me starting a bug as that is all I need right now  

Love FMx


----------



## Sammysmiles

I am the same, couldnt even eat my tea (very unusual for me as I am always hungry!). I am so nervous about tomorrows scan because of the disappointment of last month and because this month has dragged on with regards to treatment.

I even faint at period pains ha ha so you are not alone. You would think by now you would be used to being poked and prodded. I will pull my knickers down and mount a couch for anyone in a white coat now!  

What time is your IUI tomorrow? I will   for you and keep my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies

not been on for ages, lots of names i don't recognise, good to see lou still around, 

had a few problems throughout pregnancy with slow growth of one twin and reduced fluid in the other, have been attending hospital weekly for scans and there is talk of delivering me early, DH and I have just been taking it each week as it comes and hoping we get to a stage where both babies have a fighting chance.  Staying positive, just moved house to a bigger place so surrounded with boxes, think will be stopiing work in next couple of weeks.

Sorry for the me post but haven't got to know where everyone is in tx, wishing everyone well whatever stage they are at and hope to get more time online over the coming weeks.

Love to all xx


----------



## Mifi

Hi I love your messages you so make me lol    
My app is at 10:45 so please blow me bubbles and   lots as I will need it. I will    for you too hun

I am sure you will join me on 2WW soon  

Sweet dreams babes x


----------



## factorV

FM - i blew u some bubbles.  thinking of u!

Susan/FV


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Susan, hope you are ok


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

Just a quick one from me.

*Julie* - So sorry to hear that you are still suffering. I'm sure you'll find some comfort in knowing that everyone here is thinking of you. I really hope that your pain leaves you in peace very soon. 

*Fullmoon* - I was sorry to read how upset you've been. I'm not sure I can say anything that will help you but know that all this will be worth it in the end. Lots of love and best of luck for tomorrow morning. 

I hope everyone else is okay, sorry I don't have time to do any more personals. Take good care of yourselves. Lots of       to you all.

Love Sal xxx


----------



## Mifi

Hi Sal

Thank you, I am a little calmer now I hope I can keep it up for tomorrow!!

Speak to you soon hun XX


----------



## als36

Good morning everyone. I hope you are all well!
Its CD24 for me today - 10 DPO. Nothing to report, am feeling good and hoping it will work this month.
Going away for the weekend but I will be back on Sunday.
I hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi everyone,

Good news! 2 follies for IUI Monday, got to do  my trigger shot Sunday lunchtime then IUI Monday afternoon. Yippee!!!

xx


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

*Als*, hope you have a lovely weekend. 

*sammy*, that's brilliant news! I bet you're really excited 

Take care everyone


----------



## Strawbs78

morning morning morning

sorry ladies geez this thread moves fast..  Such a busy morning this morning...

Julie - so sorry to hear you are in pain, rest up hon and lets hope the days go swiftly for you..

Sammy - that is fantastic news, it was clearly worth waiting for 

marmaboo - I hope your little babies snuggle in tight and dont pay anyone a visit until the right time..

Morning to all the other lovely ladies on the thread, sorry Im a little pressed for time..


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Marmalade: So sorry to hear that you have been having problems. I hope that they both hang on in there. Start increasing your protein intake i've heard that helps with slow growing babies

Julie: How are you this morning

Lou: Hellooo - still keep missing you

Sammy: Congrats on being ready to be basted on Monday, I started testing the LH surge this morning. Nothing today but the nurse seems to think it will be sometime this weekend, so we will be on the 2ww together

Als: Good sign that you have not had any symptoms   

Full moon: Hope the basting goes ok today

Sal: Hellooo

Nicksy: Any news from your annoying doc hun? 

Helloo to everyone else


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Harriet, 

Hope you are ok honey!

No news as yet from my annoying doctor - my DH left a very pleading message on their ansaphone aswell (basically saying that we are losing the will to live  )

Hi everyone else

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

marmaladeboo said:


> hi ladies
> 
> not been on for ages, lots of names i don't recognise, good to see lou still around,
> 
> had a few problems throughout pregnancy with slow growth of one twin and reduced fluid in the other, have been attending hospital weekly for scans and there is talk of delivering me early, DH and I have just been taking it each week as it comes and hoping we get to a stage where both babies have a fighting chance. Staying positive, just moved house to a bigger place so surrounded with boxes, think will be stopiing work in next couple of weeks.
> 
> Sorry for the me post but haven't got to know where everyone is in tx, wishing everyone well whatever stage they are at and hope to get more time online over the coming weeks.
> 
> Love to all xx


Hey Marmaladeboo, sorry to hear you have been having a hard time honey, sending you lots of      good to see you on here and thanks for remembering little old me 

How is everybody else TGIF!!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Marmaladeboo - Welcome back honey.  I've been wondering how you were getting on.  Massive .  Sorry to hear it's not all been plain sailing for you, but so glad that things are still on track.  Glad to hear that your move went ahead, and hope that you will be able to stop work soon, so you can just focus on you and the bumps.

Lou - Hello honey.  So our new thread got shut down .  Do you think they'd let us just have a thread in chat?

Hello to all our other lovely ladies  & .

Still in pain so been to the Doc, but she was worse than useless.  Had an exceptionally painful internal exam.  She thinks it may be a cyst, but says to just keep taking stronger painkillers till my lap (like I'd not figured that myself).  Sorry, but I felt like I've wasted my time today (and her's too).

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie I know the thread didn't last long hey      guess we have to stay here!!!  Sorry your still in pain


----------



## Julie Wilts

.

I just can't keep up these days though & I really don't want to lose contact with everyone.


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know what you mean Julie I can't with not having much access


----------



## Strawbs78

Well I for one am glad you are all back!!!

Great to hear from you both..

Sorry Julie about your pain and your DR appt.. I hope it calms down for you..  Did you prescribe you anything for the pain?

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah thanks Strawbs, how are you my lovely


----------



## Julie Wilts

Strawbs - Ah, bless you honey.  Was just going to ask how you are today but Lou beat me .

Nope, the Dr just suggested Ibuprofen and I'd already picked up some co-codamol for night time.    Is it just me, or do you feel like you know more about "womans things" and all things IF than your GP does.  I know they are "General" practitioners, but I do feel like I'm wasting my time sometimes.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie my Midwife knew nothing about IVF and couldn't even give me a due date from my IVF dates....


----------



## Strawbs78

Im all good, getting no symptoms whatsoever but have noticed Im not peeing much.. Now I know that may sound a little odd but Ive really noticed it the last few days for example I have had 1 litre of water so far and Ive only just gone and peed now but normally I probably would have peed twice..  Probably nothing but that's the only thing I have noticed that is different..

Im only on day 7, gosh this 2WW takes soooooooooooooooo long..

So why did they close your thread down? 

Julie - that's sh*te they should have given you something, you could always go back and just demand something saying it is unbearable but bearing in mind your DD is at home anything stronger than what you have would make you zonked out so maybe best to not.. gosh difficult situation..

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Strawbs I had no symptoms whatsoever hun so its easy for me to say as the 2ww is awful but try not too panic     Your body has probably just got used to the extra water as when you start drinking more your kidneys wake up and filter better but I bet yours are nice and refreshed now....

They said there were plenty of other threads to post on


----------



## Sammysmiles

She's up, she's down, she's up and now I am back down again  

Was really looking forward to my 2WW but I am now scared again, I am dreading those feelings again of it not working. So much so that I am on the verge of tears for no apparent reason. How can I go from being so excited about two eggs then so down? Its almost as if I know its not going to work and therefore my body refuses to let me be optimistics for more than a few hours!!

DH taking me out for a meal tonight then we are being romantic all weekend (no BMS though! Have to refrain for 3 days now plus we are all sh*gged out ha ha!). I havent even got sore boobies yet which I always usually have from just before ovulation, I feel bloated already and feel constipated (TMI) even though I am not. Plus I am tired all the time, its like my body is getting ready for the 2WW.

Good to see Leicesterlou and Julie back. Hi Strawbs, Nicksy, Harriet, Sal, Als, Full Moon. Marmaladeboo, I have read your story and you are so inspiring to us TTC, hope everything goes smoothly from here on in for you

Excited/scared/excited/scared Sammysmiles

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sammy sending you big (((((hugs)))) come on girl PMA       imagine your eggs releasing and those  getting jiggy with your eggs hun, come on you can do it


----------



## Julie Wilts

Quick goodbye  for Lou then I'll post again in a sec.

Have a lovely weekend honey.

XXXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah bye lovely you too xxxxx

 girls


----------



## Julie Wilts

Strawbs - Like you said, I can't take strong painkillers anyway.  Just took some paracetamol, and will take the co-codamol later tonight when DH is home in case it makes me dopey (as if I'd notice the difference ).  Lou and I never left the thread, but we were just trying to enourage some of the "old" posters back but having another thread for all us oldies who've finished tx.  We shouldn't all be on here now really as some are pg, some are having IVF and I'm not evening trying .

Sammy - Oh honey, it's such a roller coaster of emotions this tx lark.  .  Hope you have a lovely meal tonight and a romantic weekend (even if no BMS).  My Yoga teacher (a very wise lady i.m.o) says whenever you have strong negative feelings just acknowledge the fact you've had them, but then try to move straight on and think of something different.  I do it all the time, and it does seem to help me.  

XXXX


----------



## Strawbs78

drats I think Ive missed Lou..  SEe ya!!!  

Sammy - im sorry hon you are so over all the place, I think the stress cant be doing you good, maybe tonight try to lie down for half an hour and just relax, talk it over with your DH and maybe he will have some words of wisdom for you..  This is my first time so I cant really speak for having feelings of it not working..  I dont know what else to say except I am really looking forward to you being on my 2ww with me so if you dont go through with it I will be all alone!!      I know you are feeling a little stressed but just try to focus on the hope..


Julie - you are def still trying, you are just 'getting some stuff done first'...

If this cycle doesnt work then we are going to load straight back up for another.. We are then in two minds as to whether we not do it in Nov and go again in Dec or just go again in Nov.. AFter the 3rd cycle we are up for more sperm (another 2k) so that on top of the 1200 a month of cycles we need to have a month off somewhere in the midst of all this.. Roll on December when I get my bonus!!  Fingers crossed I will only have to have one or two cycles..      

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Strawbs - We certainly will be trying just as soon as this lap is over and done with, but doubt it will be IUI again - we will just try naturally.  Don't you even be thinking about #2 yet - we will all be  and thinking lots of  for you that it will be first time lucky for you & Sammy.


----------



## Ourturn

Hi ladies 
Can someone help a newbie please?
Had my baseline scan yesterday and I start menapur injections tonight. I was just wondering what other ladies did regarding their diet whilst injecting? 
I have already given up alchohol and almost cut out caffine. Have gone from 1 filter coffee and 1 tea per day to 1 tea, the rest decaf. Do you think I should cut out my one proper cup of tea a day? 
My fertility nurse said to just have a healthy balanced diet and didn't mention anything about drinking extra milk? I have been drinking loads of water (DR gave me bad head aches and made me thirsty) and 1 large milkshake each day (organic skimmed milk, over ripe banana and a couple of teaspoons of nesquick, yum!) Should I switch to whole milk or semi skimmed (yuk!)?? I take the horrifically priced Zita West Vita Fem and have been told to double my dose of vital dha (her fish oils). My diet is pretty healthy, lots of fruit, veg, fish, lean meat and whole grain, BUT I have been reaching for the biscuit & choccie tin far more than normal recently!  

Also re poas, I have always tested way too early, naughty I know! BUT I know I will be getting a trigger shot to induce ov. If I tested say 10 after iui, would a bfp be as a result of the trigger shot? 

Any thoughts?

Good luck for the 2 week waiters, think positive!         I never handled the 2ww very well,  so god only knows what I'll be like when I've had iui!

Sammy hope you feel better soon.   Cocodamol is brilliant stuff! 

Thanks ladies

Anna x


----------



## ❣Audrey

FactorV - I hope it all went well for you today xxx

Sammy - that's fab news hun! Sorry you're feeling up and down - tx is such a big rollercoaster!!

marmaladeboo - I hope your little ones can snuggle in for a bit longer!

Sal - not long till your wedding now hun!!!

Lou - hope you are ok chick - sorry I have missed you today! xxx

Julie - dr's are a pile of pants sometimes - I really hope you are ok and that the pain gets easier for you! xxx

Als - glad all is going well with you hun!

Sorry to anyone I have missed!

I have only just managed to switch the laptop on! I picked my neice up this morning and we have her all weekend this weekend!  She is currently snuggled up watching Iggle Piggle as she has refused a nap today! Little monkey!  xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Afternoon ladies 

Still no news from me I'm afraid  

Welcome Sobroody - I think your diet sounds really good and much better than what I had in my IUI - I just cut out the alcohol! With regards to testing early - I think after 10 days the lasy of the trigger shot could be in your system - you really should try to wait until your official test date - I know easier said than done!!  

Julie - Hiya honey - sorry that you haven't got anywhere with your Doctors love - sometimes you feel like you are banging your head against a brick wall don't you??  

Sammy - I am sorry that you are feeling a bit down today - those blasted hormones   come on girl - PMA!!

Strawbs - Hi hun, PMA for you too honey that this cycle will work for you!!   

I am going to have to try and keep up on here but I fear that you may all get bored of me saying "no, not heard from the doctor yet"  

Anyway much love to you all

xxx

Beebee - you had just posted - Hiya honey how are you? Sounds like fun with your neice!! xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Girls for some reason I can get on here at work  not sure how long it will last xxxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Leicesterlou, you are an internet fugitive!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes I guess I am, hoping I get to keep this access to keep up with you all.  How are you feeling Sammy a little more


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi Anna

I think your diet sounds pretty good, I have read alot though that caffeine can cut your chances by up to 50% so if you can get rid of it all together then I definitely would..  I gave it up last year as we thought we would be trying sooner so now I drink water and peppermint tea..  I have totally cut out alcohol too, I cut it out at the beg in Aug as the sooner the better apparently.. I did have a drink for my bday around the 4th sept but other than that Im tea total...

I was told also eat brazil nuts which gives you extra protein which helps with your womb lining..  5 a day should do it..

As for the early testing I cant help you as this is my first 2ww..

Good luck!

x

Nicksy - what is doing? how come they wont give you a date?  thanks for the positive thoughts, I think I am secretly positive but just trying to reign it in a little as I thought I was pregnant the other day.. ha ha  

Bee-Bee - Hi there!!!

Hi everyone else that ive missed!!

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon ladies hope you are all OK.
I have prob missed lots of you   sorry but I am on my own in the office today and for some strange reason some people want to ring on a Fri     don't they know its crunchie day!!!

Sammy - Lovely I hope you are OK, you will need to chill out this weekend and take it easy and get ready for lots of PMA PMA for Monday   

Anna - Hi lovely like Nicksy all I really gave up was alcohol and I did turn to decaf for what its worth - I don't really drink much tea & coffee it spins my head out sometime  

Bee, Strawbs, Lou, Julie, Zuri, Sprinkle and everyone else "Happy Friday" xxx

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kat, hope your ok lovely


----------



## ❣Audrey

ywwwwwwq`lou you can join us!!!  Excuse the typing ahh that's better - Blossom was helping me! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

hey Bee how are you??


----------



## Kathryne

love the ballons Lou - got any nice plans this weekend?

Hi Bee - how are you lovely xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

No plans Kat just chilling out oh getting my hair coloured tomorrow grey is getting too much now making me years older than my age LOL how about you....


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hi Kat how are you doing chick?

Lou - I am ok thanks - currently being given the run around by a 14 month old cutie pie who only has to smile to make you forgive her lol!!  How are you doing? xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Yeah, we still have Lou with us .

Just a quick post before I switch off.  DH will be home soon & we are off to see his bruv's new house.

BeeBee - Lovely to hear from you & hope you have a lovely weekend with Blossom.

Kat - Hello lovely.  Ignore the phones honey - like you said it's Friday & they should have better things to do .

Lou - LOL at the thought of you furtively checking out if you can still get on the i/net.  I'm thinking a long mac, french beret on your head and some dark glasses .

Nicksy - Ooooooo, don't they know the IUI girls will sort them out if they don't phone you.     .  Can't believe you are paying them - should be the other way round. 

Ok ladies, that's me done for today ... hope you all have fabby weekends.  Will probably be about some of the weekend.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Kathryne

I know what you mean about the grey    I booked t to have mine done in two week god I cant wait.

Well friends are coming over this evening DH is doing a Mexican Yum Yum and tomorrow my best friend has been seeing this lovely lad for approx 2 months and she is head over heels for him so they have invited DH & I over for a meal, but get this he is a mitchelin chef and trained with Gordon Ramsay and Marco Pierre White - knowing us he will prob do fish n chips     I cant wait xx

Bee - So glad you are enjoying your time with your niece xx

Julie - Consider the phones switched off


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee sounds like fun

Julie yes I am here but off home now lovely in my long dark mac  

Kat sounds like a yummy night, oh my god how fab is that but I bet his fish and chips would be fab...

Right I am off home now have lovely weekends


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Kat, how are you honey - oohhh a real chef - can I come for my tea??  

Julie - Have a fab weekend honey - hope you feel a little better!!

Lou - Bye honey - have a great weekend!!


----------



## Sammysmiles

Okay, feeling a bit better now. Been having fun over on the 2WW thread, stamping my feet, swearing and generally being silly so I am back in the room  

Just another 2 weeks and 2 days of this unless AF catches up with me. Please stay away!!!!

Kathryne, what is happening with you? Are you having your basting soon as well? Sorry if you had already mentioned it :-(


----------



## Strawbs78

BYE TO ALL YOU lovelies that are leaving, have a great weekend..

Getting a big pain in my stomach and it seems to have bloated very rapidy all of a sudden so not sure what that means if anything..

Not sure I am going to be able to leave at 4 day but I guess I have had a good run this week!

Sammy - Im staying out of the 2WW threads, I hear they can make you a little crazy!!  

x


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - I know I cant wait - god I love food and I watch all the cookery programmes I love Hells Kitchen & the Restaurant  - god I need to get out more  

Bee - Is that your gorgeous little niece? if she she is beautiful

Sammy - No hun I just took the trigger shot this month as the hospital was under re-furb so will be beginning of next month xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

They are okay, I drove myself mad last month comparing symptons. This month I am using them to speak with other women in my position and testind around the same time, after posting on there I realise I am not alone with my nutty feelings  

Also people are going through things that I have been through so I like to offer any advice I can as I know how much I appreciate it when I am turning myself inside out with worry and questions.  

I know what you mean though, I am not going to get carried away this month. What will be will be


----------



## Sammysmiles

Kathryne, of course! You and I were BMS buddies for a moment there werent we? Is you MIL still staying?


----------



## Kathryne

Sammy she most definatley is - I think I'm doing pretty well considering although I have to say I'm looking forward to just DH & I going out tomorrow.


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Wow you been chatty, sorry no personals today as still fel half drugged from the tablet I took before my iui. Well as you said it would be it went fine, I actually feel a little embarressed after all the tears and stresses I have had for the last two days. I was still bad this morning and as soon as the nurse called my name the tears started again I felt such a baby and embarresed. The procedure went ok well it did as soon as they changed the size of the speculum thingy as I was in agony until then (sorry TMI) once that bit was over it was plain sailing then I just had to get home ok as I felt that I had sunk 10 pints of beer!!! As soon as I got home I slept for a couple of hours and now starting to feel a little more human and realising the reality that I have just joined the 2WW.

Please please please let this work - don't know how much more I can endure!!!     

Anyway love and hugs to all  

I am out for dinner tonight (well as long as cramping doesn't get any worse)

Speak to you all soon - Sammy PMA hun great news all is well for Mondayxx

Love FMxxx


----------



## factorV

I'm having a terrible day.

Went for scan and bloodwork this morning.  Not good news.

The follie on the left is gone.  The two the right have strunk.  My estrogen level has dropped and my lining thinkness has decreased.

I have to wait to hear what the doc says.  The nurse didn't know if he would change/ups my drugs or cancel the whole thing.

Why is this happening.  I just want one this to go right.


----------



## Ourturn

Factor V sending you huges        

Full moon glad it went well, sending you lots of


----------



## Mifi

Thanks sobroody   yes must keep  

FactorV I am so sorry hun sending you big bear hugs I really hope they can just up your meds so all is not lost this cycle, take care hunny    

Love FMx


----------



## factorV

Thanks for all your support ladies.

According to the nurse on the phone, the doc looked at my chart and has decided to not cancel tx.

I'm now going to be on 225 units FSH and 75 units LH.  (I was on 75 and then 150 units of FSH.)  I am to do this today, Saturday, Sunday and Monday.  I return for b/w and scan Tuesday.

So from what I can tell on day 7 I had 3 follies- 1 at 13mm and 2 at 10mm.  Then on Day 10 I had one at 13mm and one at 12mm (don't know about the 3rd).  Then today I have only 2 one at 11mm and one at 10mm.

What's going on with all this?


----------



## ❣Audrey

Kat - yeah that is my niece!  She is tucked up in bed now - went down at 7 but just woke up a few minutes ago from a bad dream  - gave her some calpol as I think she is teething again too and she went straight back down no probs! xxx

Full Moon - congrats on being PUPO hun xxx

FactorV - I hope that changing the meds does the trick for you hun xxx


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Bee bee I have pee sticks ready and waiting     A scarey Halloween test night!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all!

Hope everyone is well.  Sorry it is impossible to catch up on all the personals, but sending    and   to those that need it, and even to those that don't!

I don't know if you guys had heard that my IUI didn't go ahead.  I was really depressed and crying constantly, but starting to get back to feeling human now.  Thursday night I went to a concert by my favourite band and that really perked me up a lot.

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles

Wraakgodin,

What happened? It was looking really positive for you  

The world of fertility is uncertain isnt it, glad you are feeling better though. Looking towards the next round? Or taking a break? 

I am still waiting for IUI but booked in Monday afternoon definitely yippee. It will be CD28 so not holding out too much hope but its my last before Xmas so just going to go for it.

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Sammy

Well, what we didn't realise is the date of the insemination was the same date as my hubby's daughter's birthday and as he hasn't seen the kids for 4 years (mother brainwashing at its most evil), birthdays, Christmas, fathers day etc etc are always difficult times for DH.  And the fact is that it is impossible to put a sample into a cup when all you can think about is how much you are missing your kids.  We went to the hospital to see if there was another way of extracting the sperm, but they said there wasn't and treatment was abandoned for this month.  The consultant we saw said it was a shame because the two eggs were of such good quality, and that was the point that I broke down.  I basically cried constantly for a whole day.  I went to work in the morning, explained the situation to my boss through floods of tears (poor Albert!), did the payments (because they have to be done on Wednesday) and went home.  All my collegues were really lovely and supportive.  It was actually more emotional than a BFN, because at least with a BFN you know when it is coming, and you can prepare for it, this was one thing I wasn't prepared for.  As the consultant said, everything was going perfectly.  I was so positive about this cycle, I had 2 eggs, both were a brilliant size, and it was going to work this month, no question.  And as they say, the more you build it up, the bigger the fall - and fall I did.

I don't blame DH, it isn't his fault, it is the circumstances.  But he blames himself, even though I tell him it is his ex-wife's fault!  Even though he hasn't seen her for 4 years she is still ruining our lives.

When all this happened I thought about taking a break until after Xmas, that is really what I wanted to do, take some time out from all this emotional [email protected]  But now reflecting, I am too impatient to wait, I want to get going again!  The thought of having to wait 3 months until the next lot of treatment is waaay to long for me to wait!  

It was going to the concert and having a great time there that snapped me out of the depression I was in, I am still emotional, and still sad, but at least I am starting to feel human again.

Good luck on Monday!!!  I will be thinking of you!!! 

Sue


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Hope you are all well, Sammy good luck for Monday!!! I will be   for you  

Sue I'm so sorry to hear your sad news but glad you feel a little better today   tx is such a long hard journey and puts us all under so much stress alot of the time and other pressures don't help either!! Please be kind to yourself and DH you both deserve a treat   

FactorV thats great news they have uped your meds and all is not lost this cycle, hopefully it will be good news at your next scan  

Strawbs how you doing hun, how is your tummy now?? 

Lou how are you doing? Everytime I see Ellis's picture I melt he is an absolute smasher!!! Bee your niece is sooooooo cute too   OMG I'm sooo broody  

Well I am day 1 of 2ww and probably done exactly what you shouldn't do at this time, I went to Boots drouled over the baby products section and bought 3 different types of HPT - I know I hear the  pee stick    fast approaching, but I couldn't help it!!! With my last tx I used the pee stick test from the clinic and it was a BFN but when I went to the clinic 1 hour later my blood test showed a BFP!!! So now I don't trust the pee sticks and will probably test a few times before I believe the result but yes I will resist until test day (well will try ) Its going to be the longest 2 weeks ever but so grateful that I have made it this far. I just hope that my follies were ok as last scan showed one at 18mm and the other at 14mm so I may have only popped one follie?? But I guess it just takes one anyway?!? Disappointing though as injecting stimms for nearly two weeks too  

Think I am starting a cold too, I have woken up with a sore scratchy throat and heavy sinus so I have sucking echinacea lozenges all day as my usual Lempsips are out of bounds I guess at the moment - I'm gutted I haven't had a cold in about 2 years so why now  

Anyway staying in tonight snuggled on sofa with fur babies and blanket - feelin colder today. After my emotional day yesterday I still feel pretty tired.

Love and hugs to all


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey ladies

Just popping in quickly to say hello and give some  for everyone that needs them.

Hope you all enjoy your weekends.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Mifi

Thanks Julie, you too hun, hope you are feeling better, hows your pain been?


----------



## Julie Wilts

FullMoon - You are more than welcome honey.  So glad that you are PUPO now and you were able to go ahead with it.  My pains have been a little easier, but then again I've been popping co-codamol every 4 hours since yesterday evening .  Off to do some ironing.  Catch up soon.
Julie
X


----------



## Mifi

Cool hun, I should be doing ironing too but just can't get motivated, too busy hugging fur babies and watching xfactor 
Glad your pain is getting managable so be it with drugs - feel better soon  Still can't believe I'm PUPO   hating the 2WW though and only day 2!

Take care x


----------



## Sal81

Hi everyone 

Hope you're all okay. 

Just thought I'd quickly post to say that unfortunately my period appeared today so this cycle is over for me. Pretty disappointed, to say the least, but need to bounce straight back up and get ready for the wedding. Only 7 days to go! I won't be able to go straight into another cycle as we're going away for a couple of days after the wedding, so that's disappointing too.

I'll probably not be about much for a little while (I'll pop in every now and again to see how you're all getting on) but I'll be thinking about you and keeping my fingers crossed for lots of BFP's while I'm away.

Take care everyone, lots of love and luck     

Sal


----------



## Mifi

Hi Sal

Ahh hunny so so sorry it hasn't worked this time, you are so good with the   Hope your big day is everything you hope it to be, have a great day and perfect hunnymoon   Speak to you soon hun xxx

Ps Thanks for


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Sal

I am so sorry to hear that  turned up, I know there is nothing I can say to make it better, but sending you lots of hugs.

I hope you have a brillant day next weekend!  At least all the organising will take your mind of things.  

Sue


----------



## factorV

I'm sending you all lots of      

So yesterday I increased my dose of FSH from 150 to 225 units and added LH at 75 units.  Woke up this morning with sore boobs, like the kinds you get just before AF comes.  Is this a good or bad thing?

Earlier in my cycle I had what I thought was cervical mucus (I know too much info) even thought I had the good egg-white kind.  But now that seems to be gone.

I still wonder if my window of opportunity has been missed this cycle.

Sorry ladies.  I'm still very new to this world of fertility tx and I just have so many questions.

Thanks for listening ladies,
Susan/FactorV


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ladies - hope you are all well.  Its nice to see so many new faces but it makes it impossible to catch up when you have been away for a bit    Its also nice to see the old faces still hanging around too  

Good luck to all those going through treatment & with bastings & scans -  

Hi Lou / Julie / KP / Kat / Harriet / Nicksy - hope you are all doing ok  

Not  much to report for me - I have such a itchy tum at the moment I am now on allergy tablets (although on the side effects it says 'may cause skin rash & itching!).  The itching is driving me potty...ahhhh.  Also we finally have some house news & are moving house on Friday....yippeeeee.

Anyway no more than six weeks to go!

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## Ourturn

Sue - so sorry your iui as abandoned, sending you massive        
Does your fertility unit offer counseling? It may help your dh and help him handle the pressure next time?  Our unit does not even have a special room, dh has had to produce his samples in their toilet!!!!!!!!     Its a real shame the ex sounds so vindictive as opposed to putting the needs of her children 1st  

Factor V, can't help as I am not familiar with meds, but I do know rising progesterone post ov causes sore (.)(.) (I always get them after ov). So I would take it as a good sign. 

Sal - so sorry AF got you!    
Congratulations on your impending nuptuals! Have a wonderful day  

Has anyone here been injecting menapor? I have been injecting 3 ampules since Friday. Take another 3 ampules tonight then its down to 1.5 ampules from Monday. I find the sticking the needle in OK (barely feel it in the tummy thanks to the fat!) but as I push the plunger its really STINGS!   Will it sting less when my dose it reduced?

Thanks


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hiya, just a quickie as I am on my Blackberry. Will stop by for personals later. Took my trigger shot at lunch today, it stung like mad and made me gasp out loud!! Anyway that is the worst bit over, looking forward to my half day tomorrow and my basting in the afternoon. Had AF pains all weekend and really thought I had come on this morning :-( I am not even on my 2WW yet and already getting AF symptons. May be a short one for me. Just trying to get through this next one. Almost looking forward to our break


----------



## Mifi

Hi Sammy

Yes trigger shot really nasty made me yelp too   but like you just relieved to have it!!! Good luck for basting tomorrow I have everything crossed for you, speak to you soon  

Love FMx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sal - so sorry to hear that af arrived - massive hugs xxx

Sue - been thinking of you chick - glad going to see the band perked you up xxx

Sobroody - if you do it slowly, the menopur wont sting so much xxx

Sammy - glad the trigger shot went ok - it hurts doesn't it! xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey ladies

Another flying visit from me

Sammy - Lots of luck for tomorrow.  This time tomorrow you'll be PUPO .

Amanda - Hey, another fellow "oldie" .  No offence intended.  We did try and set up a new thread for us "post-IUI'ers" but it got closed down  so it's super busy on here at the moment with lots of lovely new ladies popping in and out.  Great news about your moving date.  Not long now honey.

BeeBee - Hello honey.  Hope you've had a good weekend.

Sal - So terribly sorry to hear about your BFN.  Really hope that all the plans and focussing for this weekend will help to ease the pain a little.  If you don't get to pop in before your big day I hope you have THE most FANTASTIC time.  Enjoy every minute.

Sobroody - Fraid I've never injected so can't be of any help - sorry honey.

Sue - Hello honey.  So glad that going to see the band cheered you up no end.  I find it funny sometimes that I can go from being so low, to really excitable - but I guess that's what this tx lark does for us.  .

FullMoon - Hello honey.

Well, busy weekend for us.  Went to spend day with rellies yesterday which was nice, church this am, and lots of chores this pm.  Off to work tomorrow so probably catch up in the evening.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hope you're feeling better Julie xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

BeeBee - Hey honey.  Sorry what a .  Forgot to say the pains have been awful still, but do seem to have eased up a little this pm so I've halved the pain relief.  Think I've read somewhere that cysts are usually worse in the first half of a cycle and I'm about day 13 now.  Anyway, need to get some ironing done, so t.t.f.n. & I'll catch up soon.  .


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sorry you're still feeling poorly hun xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Girls,

Julie - You are nearly in the 2nd part of you cycle? I hope the pain subsides for you,  
Bee_bee - Hiya, how are you feeling? Have you had a nice weekend?
Full Moon - Last month the nurse at the clinic gave me the trigger shot and although it hurt, doing it myself was miles worst. I was such a baby  
Sobroody - Didnt they give you an autoinjector? I have one and its so much easier. Maybe see if they have one available for you, as I am really bad with needles but doesnt seem as bad when you just have to push a button.
FactorV - Sore boobs are always a good thing. They signal so much, with a BFP the area around your nipples will get darker and you may see noticable veins. This seems to happen around the 6 week mark though but everyone is different  
Zuri and Full Moon, how are you girls holding out? I am over IUI already and its only my second go   Hoping a sleep will put me right ready for basting tomorrow. My Mummy is coming with me, I know I will cry like a baby. So emotional at the moment!
Sal - So sorry the witch turned up for you   Hope you are going to throw yourself into your wedding. You must be so excited. My wedding day was one of the best days of my life and I am so glad we did it. I know you are thinking the same, dont forget to show some pics on here when the excitement dies down    
Wraakgodin - You are so brave to go through that. I dont know if I would have been that patient, just shows what a good person you are. My ex and I share custody of DS (him one day and night a week) and no matter how much we fight behind closed doors I would never stop him from seeing our son (or let DS see us fight for that matter) . I hope she can cope with the questions in a few years when the children want to know why they dont have a relationship with their Daddy. What a horrible situation for you both.
Strawbs - Where are you? You are my lifeline this month  

I will be back on in the morning no doubt, I cant keep away! Scouring the site for IUI BFP's, I am on the 2ww thread but there arent any IUI-ers at the moment. All IVF   I always was special  

Basting at 3.45pm tomorrow so lots of bubble and prayers for me   and lots of love and   to everyone.

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Kittenpaws - soooooo sorry. Hope you had a fantastic birthday! 

Sammy - I will be thinking of you!!! Good luck!!!! Sending all the  in the world to you! Doing PUPO dance! 

Julie - sending you lots of get well hugs

Beebee - sending you lots of hugs - hope you are ok hun.

Sobroody1 - clinic never suggested counselling. At the moment we are both coping ok. We have the type of relationship where we can talk about everything, so neither of us are keeping things bottled up. I did ask DH if this experience would put more pressure on him next time, but he said the only reason it didn't work was because he was thinking of his kids - according to him it won't have any effect on next time. It can't be easy for your DH to produce a sample in the toilet! Fortunately we live only 10 minutes drive away so DH can produce a sample at home. I agree about ex-wife putting the kids interests first, in my opinion it is a form of child abuse, not physical, but mental. Fancy corrupting your children to think that their dad and grandma don't love them any more, and to actually force the children to tell them that they don't want to see them any more. There aren't any words for that. Sorry, never used menapor. I hope the other ladies can help you.

Factor V/Susan - I don't know much about the FSH doses, have you tried asking on the Peer Support section? CLICK HERE someone there might be able to help.

Not much going on here, Saturday was boring, just shopping, bit of housework up etc etc. Sunday we spent the day with my m-i-l and her s-i-l. I know the s-i-l is a spy for my ex m-i-l, she knows I know, but we don't talk about it! I just make sure I was dressed nicely, went to the hairdressers the day before, I was polite, friendly and she didn't know how to handle that! She was much more uncomfortable about the situation than me - which put me at an advantage . Anyway, me and DH survived!

I really should get out of bed and do some ironing before I go to work....... someone wake me up in 30 minutes....! 

Sue


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Sue: I hope that you are feeling better and looking forward to starting your next cycle

Sammy: Good luck with the basting today. I have got mine at 12 today, I hope it goes better than last time, they couldn't get the catheter into my uterus so there was lots of rummaging about!!

Julie: Hey! Hope work is ok today and that the pains have eased off a bit

Bee Bee: The new picture of your niece is so sweet! 

Sobroody: I have never taken menopur so can't help i'm afraid

Amanda: Hello it was nice to hear from you - not long now!

Right i'm logging off now but I will pop back on again later to let you know how it goes


----------



## als36

Hi everyone,
back from the weekend!

Lou, Julie, Amanda - welcome back, its nice to have you on here!

Hi Bee Bee, Factorv , Harriet and everyone else I have missed!

Sal - I am so sorry for your BFN. I wish you luckon your next attempt, in the meantime have a great wedding. Big big hug...

Strawbs - hope you are doing well!

Sue - sorry about this cycle...big big hug.

Sammy - good luck on the 2ww. We are all here for you hon.

I had a really nice relaxing weekend. Finally did a hpt last night and this morning, both BFN. OTD is Thursday so I really doubt if it will turn to a BFP. I have to say that I am not surprise because of the lack of any symptoms at all. I will wait till Thursday to be sure, but I don't think we will be doing any more tx after this. The 2ww is too difficult and we have our DH so we will be greateful for what we have. 

Sorry to be a downer....


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning everyone

Well I am due for AF on Thursday so we are going to do a test on that day and then if nothing by Monday (by actual test date) we will test again.  Last Friday I got lots of cramping and pain but by sat that was gone.. On Sat my boobs got ridiculously sore and tender and then yesterday that seemed to calm down..  Today Im pretty much back to normal so who knows.. Ive decided it is a mug's game trying to spot the symptom as they are all just so similar to PMS..

Sammy - Im here, sorry I cant get on on the weekends but I am thinking of you today!  
Julie - Hi, I hope your pains continue to subside  
FM - tummy is ok now thank you  
Sal - I am so so so so sorry that it didnt happen for you this time, please come back regularly and chat!  
Wraak - my heart goes out to you, Im so sorry..  

Morning to anyone I have missed.

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Morning all! How is everyone today? xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Morning ladies,

All ready for basting today. Have AF pains so hope this is the little eggs working their way down. Adamant I ovulated Saturday but time will tell.

Anyway a lovely pregnant colleague of mine has just wished me luck for today and asked if I am excited.......erm no. I mentioned my Mum was coming and she asked if she was excited............. erm no! I also said that DH had given his sample this morning and she said in years to come we will laugh about it. Oh if only this was funny situation now or 10 years down the line. I know she was only trying to be nice but please SHUT UP!!

Rant over.


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sammy - I hope it goes well today.

My day has just taken a major turn for the worst .  My Mum has been rushed into hospital with severe head pain.  It's not looking good  but Dad is waiting for the results of the CT scan before I know what to do next.  She had a brain tumour removed in 2007  xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee I am so sorry to hear that, saying a little   for your Mum


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks hun - she was so lucky last time in that the removed the tumour she had then, but we knew it might reoccur .  She  has only just turned 51 so she is so young and it just seems so unfair that this is happening to her  xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee are you at work, if so leave and go and be with her honey


----------



## ❣Audrey

I'm working from home chick - just rang my boss and told him I wont be working today - just waiting for Dad to ring back before I leave here - going to pick Jake up from work and go to my sisters which is not too far from the hospital so if we need to we can all get there quickly   I hate the waiting so trying to take my mind off it! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know its horrid not being there and just waiting, glad your all ready to be with her and I really hope its not what your thinkin hun


----------



## Strawbs78

beebee         

I hope she is ok xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks hun - we did know that the GA she had for her bilateral hip replacement could cause a return so I guess it was always in the back of our minds, but it's been a couple of months now xxx


----------



## amandalofi

Bee bee - sorry to hear about your Mum       I hope she is ok.

Take care

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Amanda how are you my lovely moving on friday and so close to EDD, bet your getting excited.....


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Lou - I dont know what I am more excited for....moving house or finallly being able to get the twins stuff organised.....I have still not pcked my hospital bags or even ordered the pram / buggy yet  .  Fingers crossed that I will have a few weeks to get organised once we have moved  .

How did your scan go on friday?

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

What are you like, they might be here before your organised!!!  Scan was fine hun I have a pic in my photo gallery, just been looking at yours did you have a 3/4d scan done in Sept they are fab pics


----------



## amandalofi

Glad the scan was fine - have you got your next one booked? 

I was lucky in September - i took my mum with me to see the scan but I was scanned in another room to the one we normally go in and the sonographer asked if we wanted to see them in 4d - it was great but we only got pics of twin 2 as twin 1 would not show his face.  We did not get  DVD as it wasn't as if we had booked a 4d scan (they are about £120 and we decided that money could be put to better use).  Whilst doing the 4d one, the sonographer checked that they were still boys....my mum asked how she could tell but even I could see it was pretty obvious that they were boys  .

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

How lucky is that shame about only seeing one though but the facial features are fab, my next scan isn't until 15th dec but see my MW on 4th Nov and going to an Impact Clinic on 10th Nov apparently this is for patients who have concieved through IVF so should be interesting hey....

LOL about your Mum not seeing your boys bits


----------



## als36

Bee - hope your mum is ok


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw Lou - sorry I forgot your scan was on friday - glad it all went well!

Amanda glad your scan went well too xx

Als - thank you chick - still waiting for the call xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Bee


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Hope you are all ok - I am never going to catch up with you all so just a few personals

Amanda - Hi honey - hope you are ok - not long to go now sweetie!!  

Lou - Your scan pic is fab honey!! Big hugs to you  

Beebee - I am saying a little   for your Mum that she will be ok.   to you

JUlie - Hope you are feeling a little better today honey!!

Sue - I am so sorry that your IUI did not go ahead.  Glad that you are jumping right back into it   for the next one - I am sure that your little follies will be just as good next time around.

Hi Als, Sammy, Strawbs, Fullmoon, Factor, Kat and anyone else I have missed.   Big hugs to you all. 

Well AAM- the hospital rand my DH back on Friday PM and basically said that it was looking likely that I would have to be treated at Liverpool Hospital.  They are meant to be ringing back now in a few days for me to go there for an appt. 

Will let you know when I hear more  

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Nicksy, come on phone ring for Nicksy with some news, if you haven't heard by Wednesday ring them hun....


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks Lou - I am getting so   off with it all to be honest.  

Never mind I will get there in the end I am sure.  It might be a good thing moving to Liverpool as at least they might get their finger out now!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy I remember all too well that waiting to get started hun, I would definately recommend contacting the Liverpool clinic to see if they have heard anything explain you were being referred they might just be helpful you never know


----------



## Nicksy

I think I will Lou - the problem is I work in an office full of men so I will have to try and find a good moment  

Don't want to embarass all the poor boys do I??


----------



## Leicesterlou

True can't you pop out on your moby x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Nicksy - I hope you hear something soon hun xx

Update on Mum - CT showed no bleed, no return of tumour and no signs of a stroke so they think it might just be related to her medication.  They're keeping her in for observation but she will be fine so I shall go see her tomorrow as I would normally go and do her housework xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Yes Lou, I will use the moby!!

Thats great news Beebee - so happy that your Mum is ok 
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bee so glad to hear the news you must be so relieved


----------



## ❣Audrey

I am!  Always a worry with my parents - feel more like their parent sometimes! They've both been quite poorly over the last 4 years, so it's nice for it to be a good outcome today! xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

thank god for that bee_bee.. that is a huge relief for you..

x


----------



## Sammysmiles

So following on from my pregnant colleagues words of wisdom this morning here is another one from my boss: "why do you want a half day for a hospital appointment? You aren't pregnant are you because that is the last thing we need" If only he knew.

Sorry no personals just on my BB again, which check back later after the basting


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon lovely ladies

Bee - I am so glad your mum is doing better   it must be a terrible stressful time for you lovely

Lou - Hi lovely did you have a good weekend?

Sammy - All the very best for your blasting hun  

Nicsky - Its horrible waiting for the bloomin phone to ring isn't lovely I totally understand I   that you will hear something soon xx

And afternoon to everyone Strawbs, Julie, Fullmoon, Als, Amanda and anyone who I have missed

Love Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Kat, weekend was quiet really Dh was painting and I was chilling, how about you much  going on


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

Big   to all  

Bee I'm sooo glad all is well with your mum that is good news  

Sammy, good luck for basting later today, I can't believe your boss said that comment!!!!! Who does he think he is!!!! Ohhhhhhh     Sorry but how dare he say that to you!!! I hope your not stressing about that now, you have enough to cope with    Sorry it really touches a raw nerve for me, as I lost my job a month ago - conveniently after my Director found out why I had time off - for tx and m/c. Up until he found out everything was fine at work, but once he knew the truth his attitude changed and he behaved very differently towards me and abrupt. After being off for a while from my m/c I had only been back 2 weeks and he 'invited' me to a disciplinary meeting for poor performance (which I grossly objected to, talk about kicking me when I am down)!!! Even my line manager didn't know he was going to do that and said it is a resource problem and not an ability or performance problem and I knew it was just a matter of time before he forced me to leave or sacked me for whatever. Anyway to cut a long story short I knew I would have to leave anyway after the history so I asked them to buy me out (that way at least I got a little money for leaving - which was agreed if I signed a legal doc to say I wouldn't take them to court for unfair dismissal - but saying that I have left a job that I worked really hard at, left lots of work collleagues that I will really miss, and also now won't get any maternity provision that I would have had if I was still working there, I would have been there 2 years this month.
The good news is I have found another job which I start shortly (as currently on garden leave) but I am now terrified of them finding out what I am doing and if I do get pregnant I won't get any maternity provision as you have to be there 15 months before you are entitled   but I just can't stop now I'm too far down the tx road to stop. But due to the predjudice of my   ex director my life is now that much more difficult!! He knew with further tx that I would need more time off for app etc. and also that I wouldn't be able to do the continuous overtime required and once the baby arrives as a single mommy I also wouldn't have the flexibility for working hours that he wants  

Sorry Sorry Rant over now promise XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mifi

Sorry girls

I am just sooooooo angry,im now in floods of tears     I hate      insensitive bosses who have absolutly no idea just what some people have to endure in there lives and because they lack the empathy when that do find out they just s**t all over you and leave you to live with the hurtful comments and frosty atomsphere even though it is our right to want to be a mommy and not a working robot!!! 

Sorry rant def now over


----------



## Kathryne

Full Moon - you rant lovely that we are here for   I know what you mean about bosses though!!! and my boss has even been through IUI 3 times and two lots of IVF so you would kinda expect him to the a little understanding.  But when I went I saw him last week about me hopefully going in the beginning of next month he said that was fine (with a cheezed off look on his face)!!  I know it sounds a little silly but we really do have to be a little selfish through all this and take people like out horrible bosses with a pinch of salt   

Lou - No not much   this weekend I'm afraid but MIL is hoping to go home this weekend so hopefully things will get back to normal I have to admit I am now starting to miss my own space!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat glad things are going to be back to normal and you will get some time alone with Dh for some


----------



## Kathryne

me to Lou I think 4 weeks is long enough to have my MIL over even though she has been no problem we just need our space now especially going through all this treatment x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat definately it can be such a rollercoaster and so you need your private time just you and DH honey    lets hope karma plays a hand in things with you being so good looking after your MIL your due some good news hun


----------



## Kathryne

hopefully Lou but who knows     

How are you feeling lovely x


----------



## Nicksy

Lou - are you off work today honey or have they let you use the t'internet again  

Hi Kat - how are you honey? 

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - I'm not too bad lovely getting washed away in the gorgeous british weather!!! - how are you lovley x


----------



## Nicksy

I am great thanks Kat - the weather is awaful isn't it?? 

Where are you now honey with the treatment - I am sorry I keep forgetting where everyone is up to - there are so many of us on here now


----------



## Kathryne

I took just the Ovritrelle injection this month on CD10 and was unable to go any further as the treatment room in the hospital was still under re-furb.  But it is now up and running so   that everything will be OK for the beginning of Nov.  My only concern was my linning was pretty low at 6mm   so thats not too good!


----------



## Nicksy

Have they said how you can increase your lining?  Does the hot water bottle help or is that just for the size of your follies? 

It might be much better next month.


----------



## Kathryne

The little follies were ok one 20mm and the other 14mm its just my linning thats not too good.
Never mind like you said it might be better next month.

I'm going to be really naughty tonight and have an indian take away


----------



## Nicksy

Good on you Kat - I am having egg and chips - its shopping night tonight so we always make something really quick and easy! Can't wait, gonna have it with loads of bread and butter.  

I sound like a right   now


----------



## Ourturn

Ladies 
I'm really upset. As if dealing with all this fertility treatment wasn't bad enough. My hormones are all over the shop right now. I'm on day 4 of injecting. Was on 3 ampules of menapur (due to go down to 1.5 ampules from tonight). Had a blood test this am and have been told to stick the 3 ampules and not to drop down. Does that mean I'm not responding that well? 
Anyway my company has restructured and the work on my account has lessened and I had a 1:1 with my manager. To cut a long story workshort has dropped off and y collegue is going on mat leave. I have been asked if I would be willing to work down south 2 times a week (its a 300 mile round trip) and no longer work from home one day a week. So I would be doing a daily 130 mile commute and adding to that the 300 mile trip....EVERY WEEK! 
Its all I could do not to burst into tears. She knows I am going through IUI (and straight to IVF if this doesn't work) and was being supportive (or so I thought). How the hell am I supposed to get to my hospital (30 miles north from where I live)? She said she doesn't understand the treatment I am going through (anyone have some good links I can send) 
I have asked her to outline my options. As it is I need the day at home as the daily commute leaves me shattered (leave at 7am, don't get home until 7.30 - 8pm) 
She has asked if I would be willing to go part time (to give my tretament the best chance of working...yeah right! If they're that concerned why suggest I up my commute even more) 
Can't wait to go home so I can have a cry and tell dh. 
Anyone here a HR specialist HELP! 
Sobroody


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sobroody - Oh lovely you really are not having a good day are you    would you still have to do all that mileage if you went part time? if not it might be worth a thought, thats if the salary does not drop too much.
Sorry I'm not a HR specialist but I have managed teams of staff before now.  You will need to sit down and weigh up all your options lovely and only do whats best for you.  Thinking of you xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone

Wow its all go on her today

Kat: Hi Hun
Nicksy: Glad the hospital called and hopefully they will call again this week
Lou: Your scan looks fab I can't believe it
Amanda: I looked at your pics too - amazing
Sobroody: I'm sorry you are having work problems but i'm not a HR specialist sorry
Bee Bee: Glad that your mum is ok
Sammy: You should have been basted by now hope it all went ok

Well AAM: I am now PUPO  (again), had the basting today at 12, it all went ok this time thankfully, although it did hurt a bit. I'm not feeling that   i'm afraid, tbh I just feel like i'm killing time until I start IVF in Jan. OTD is 5th Nov but I never make it to test date so i guess i will know before then


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Harriet - I do understand what you are saying lovely but you really do never know you have to keep    you never know you could have an early Christmas Prezzie


----------



## Harriet_LF

I know Kat I am trying I think i'm just blue today


----------



## Sammysmiles

Full moon, you have said just what I was thinking. I didn't want to tell my manager but felt I had to due to being late from scans etc etc. If my Director found out, I have got no doubt that he would sack me some way or another :-(

I had my basting so officially on my 2WW. I am in a little pain, more like discomfort but hubbys sperm is at 7.5 mil whereas last month is was only 5mil. 2 eggs and more sper, please, please, please let it be me 

Xx


----------



## factorV

Sammy - Congrats on the basting.  

Tomorrow is my next scan and I'll be finding out if the increased meds have helped my follies.  I still can't help but think it's too late for me this cycle.  I think the Menopur is making my boobs sore.  Has anyone had this?

Good luck all ladies.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Harriet – I am glad everything went well.  I know what you mean about looking forward to IVF next year when you are still undergoing IUI – I am in the same boat.  But every IUI is individual, perhaps you won’t need IVF - try to think positively, I have been told it does help!

Als – slap on the wrist for testing early, but sending you the hugest hug.  Don’t make any definite decisions while you are feeling so emotional, wait until Test Date and if it is still a BFN take as long as you like to recover and then make a decision.  But please remember that we are here for you if ever you need to talk – ok.

Strawbs – doing an anti-AF dance for you!

Sammy – Glad everything went ok.  7.5m is a good figure!  I hope and  that it will work for you this time.  *slap* for your boss!

Beebee – what a relief that it isn’t a tumour.  Sending lots of love, hugs and  to her, and the rest of your family for her speedy recovery.  

Nicksy – hope you get that appointment soon!  Remember to keep nagging until you get there!

Fullmoon – I think it is terrible the way you were treated by your work.  Sorry to hear that having the rant upset you again, sending you lots of hugs.  But feel free to rant any time you want, that is what we are here for! 

Sobroody – sending lots of hugs to you too.  Wait until you are given all your options before you make any decisions, perhaps you can come to some sort of compromise.  The way these companies are treating people undergoing treatment is applauding.

Nothing exciting going on here – work was boring, have a years worth (ok – a bit of an exaggeration!) of ironing to do tonight! 

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Lots of catching up with personals to do today so you’ve been warned  ……

Sue – Sorry that DH’s ex-wife has created so much trouble.  Totally agree about children being used in such a bad way.  .  So glad that you rose above things with your m-i-l and s-i-l.  Hope the ironing wasn’t too bad.  I did loads last night, and DH is doing some of his work shirts tonight. 

Harriet – Hello honey.  Congratulations on being PUPO then honey.  I really hope that this is your time, and you don’t need to even consider IVF.    

Als – Hang on till Thurs honey & I hope the wait will bring you some fab news.  Don’t give up hope just yet. .

Strawbs – Hang on in there too honey.  Like you say it’s a nightmare looking out for symptoms.

Sammysmiles – Congratulations on being PUPO then honey but  to your boss for his ridiculously insensitive comments.

Amanda – I’d pack your bags now honey.  I only did mine on the Wed before I had DD and that was on a whim.  Good job I did – she was 4wks 1 day early.  Lord alone knows what DH would have packed for me .

Nicksy – Well I guess I’m pleased that you heard back, but not if they are still going to have to keep you waiting & you’ll have to go somewhere else.  .  I work with nearly all men too, and you can guarantee that as soon as I get a phone call or make a call where I have to discuss something personal or embarrassing they all appear .  Hope you enjoyed your egg/chips/bread.

BeeBee – Oh, honey, what a worrying time for you today with your Mum, but soooo glad the CT scan showed nothing scary in the end.

Kat – Hello honey.  Lovely to hear that your m-i-l might be well enough to get back home soon – for all of you.  Not sure I could have my m-i-l here for 4 weeks.  Like Lou said, hopefully karma will do it’s thing and you’ll be rewarded for being such a good d-i-l.  Hope you enjoyed your Indian takeaway.

FullMoon – So sorry to hear what you’ve been through with your ex-employer.  .

Sobroody – So sorry to hear you are having problems at work honey.  I must be one of the lucky ones with quite an understanding male boss.  Really hope you can work something out that really suits you and doesn’t increase your stressload or reduce your income too much.

Zuri – Oh, love, what a lot you’ve been through & still have to go through.  Sure it will all be worth it in the end though honey.  So it took about 10 days after your lap for things to heal (just trying to figure out what I can expect 2 weeks today).  Did you get any info’ before your lap?  I’ve had nothing except info about general day surgery procedure. 

Well AAM time now, just as I thought my pains were easing off I’ve had some terrific pains tonight.  Busy day at work, but it’s another day gone and another day closer to my lap.  I know I shouldn’t wish the next 2 days away but I’d just like to get my lap over and done with now so I can find out what’s going on.

Anyway, I’m not at work tomorrow but have a really busy day – taking DD to hospital after school tomorrow am, and then have a parent’s evening at 5.30pm (if I can get back from Bath in time), so hope to catch up soon if not tomorrow.

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening Zuri

Was thinking I was the only one around tonight .  

Thanks for sharing your experiences of your laps - I seem to remember mine being a few days of real pain, then about 2 weeks of discomfort.  I'm just trying to gauge about time off work etc.  I guess it depends if they literally just do the lap as an examination and find nothing, or find something and have to remove a tube.   (Oh, yes, it's to check out my ectopic and what damage might have been done, and to find out why I'm now getting pains several weeks on).

I really hope that your next op turns out really well, and it isn't too bad to recover from.  In for a week though .  Good that you have no fear of ops - I didn't used to be so bad, but after my 1st lap, my haemorrhage after having DD and just the worry now I have DD, I'm now a bit of a worrier with ops.  Still, what will be will be, and I just have the hope the "big man" will be looking after me well.

Catch up soon honey,
Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Mifi

Hi Guys

Sue, many thanks that is my rant over now hopefully   Hope you are ok hun  

Julie, thanks too, I keep trying to tell myself is was meant to be and there is a silver lining as my new job will be fantastic!!!!?   Good luck with your lap too - try not to worry but I know that is easier said than done  

Sammy great news with your basting, I really hope it works this time for you    Take it easy on the 2WW

FactorV good luck for your scan tomorrow hun I will be thinking of you  

Sobroody big hugs, that just totally sucks!!   

Kat, thanks I am trying to take more with a pinch of salt but it is sooo hard especially with hormones flowing   but rant over now, its funny how just one sentance had me realing, plus I do feel protective of you guys and I was worried for Sammy as I know how comments like that affected me  

Anyway still on 'sofa' rest as so uncomfortable and in pain all the time - I think my ovaries are having a hissy fit - I really hope thay calm down as the last time thay were like this I ended up in hospital for 10 days   Its exact same feelings as last time but just not as strong - well so far - heres hoping  

Love FMxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning everyone!!

Julie - wow that was some post!!    You are so good with doing the personals, cause I log on from work I have to miss them sometimes..

Sammy - yay you are finally in the 2ww with me..

Well I was naughty this morning and I tested early (AF due Thurs, OTD Mon 27) and I got a bfn, am pretty gutted if I am honest with myself..  If no AF by Fri or Sat then we will test again but dont think this one is the one so I guess we just gear up and go again..  

xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Thanks Zuri.. Im trying to be  

I really hope your op goes ok and you can get cracking again!  

xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Factor V - I only got basted on day 28 dont forget. I ended up with two good follies and a good lining. Got basted yesterday so crossing my fingers. If your clinic is happy to carry on then go for it, my clinic just upped my menopur until the follies were big enough and it just happened to take 28 days. I was going out of my mind!!

Bee - Glad your Mum is okay, keep us updated xx

Julie - Thanks for your congrats, its been a long month hasnt it?

Strawbs - Yeyy, I am there at last. Not feeling too confident either, just trying to get through the next two weeks then focus on having a break and some fun again!! Lots of twitching in my left ovary region but it would with all the commotion going on down there  

Full Moon - How are you today?

Sue - Have you taken advantage of your month by having a nice glass of wine or two?  

Zuri -  

Hi Kathryne, Nicksy hope you ladies are feeling   today (as per usual )

Harriet - We are PUPO together!! My basting went okay, bit uncomfortable but I didnt bleed this time. Not managed any BMS but I will be strapping him down later on   Couldnt sleep very well last night, everytime I lay on my stomach it hurt. At the moment I just feel the odd tug and twinge which is just the same as last month. Just hoping for different result  

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all  

Hi Sammy - So you are now officially on the 2ww congrats lovely and I   that everything will be fine and this is your turn  

Hi Zuri - I really do hope everything goes well on your next op -thinking of you  

Hi Julie - Hope your day at work goes OK and that you manage to get to your parents evening OK -I'm sure they will have nothing but a glowing report to say about your lovely DD  

Hi Lou - How are you today lovely xx

Hi Harriet - Hope you are feeling a bit better today lovely    

Hi Strawbs - Keeping thinking positive lovely its still a good few days until your OTD so I am    that things will be OK  

Hi Sobroody - Hope work is a little better today hun xx

Hi Full Moon, Bee, Als, Sue and everyone else

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Sammy: Yeh! So good to have a 2ww buddy, are you going to do a diary? When is your OTD? Mine is 5th Nov. I was thinking I might because I have a feeling that its going to be a long month. I feel the same as you, no bleeding this month just feel a bit bruised and battered again, am so bored with all this. No BMS for us last night either so tonights the night


Slapped wrists to all of you testing early. If you read the back of the clearview digital test is says that of 100 pregnant women only 50% showed up as positive when they tested 5 days early. So don't despair its not over til the AF sings

Julie: So sorry that you are still in pain, op 2 weeks today? That means it must be around 5th Nov same as my OTD. With all of us wishing for it to pass quickly it has to doesn't it!!

Kat: Helloooo

Zuri: Good news that you now have a plan in place hun. 50% success for IVF (even with blocked tubes) sounds pretty good odds to me. I don't think the lister gave me that great odds and my tubes are clear!

Full moon: I hope that your ovaries are ok, it was you that had OHSS didn't you? Praying thats not happening again

Nicksy: Sorry to ask but any news?? 

Just one quick question from me, I was planning on going to yoga tonight, do any of you think its a bad idea given basting yesterday. The yoga i do is quite strenuous with lots of twists and bends

I was also thinking of doing a who's who list so we can keep track of where everyone is? What do you think? I might need some help


----------



## Sammysmiles

Strawbs - No more testing til OTD!! Dont forget your usual AF date means nothing on medicated IUI. Please hold off from any more tests   I fear you may lose your sanity if you test anymore   I tested a million times last month and twisted myself inside out with worry so I have vowed not to test at all this month til Test date. I didnt even make it that far last time, so fingers crossed that AF stays away.

AWAY AF!!! LOTS OF BFP'S FOR THE GIRLS THIS MONTH 

XX


----------



## Strawbs78

warning : me post.

DW just called adn she and the rest of her company are being laid off, they have to finish today and then that's it... There may be a chance for salvation of the company but they wont know til Monday so if this cycle for me doesnt work then we are off the TTC journey for a while as obviously I cant pay for TX plus everything without her earning a salary..

I know there is still a glimmer of hope both with her job and a positive but my god I feel like someone has just kicked the wind right out of me..

Im sorry girls no   here Im almost in tears at my desk..


----------



## Leicesterlou

My you have been chatty  

Strawbs it could be too early to test hun    I did a test on the OTD and it was very very faint    

Oh your post just popped up, poor you honey sending you massive (((hugs)))) its awful news but I always try to think things happen for a reason   

Morning all


----------



## Kathryne

Oh Strwabs that really is not good news lovely   I really hope everything works out OK


----------



## amandalofi

Strawbs - just saw your post & wanted to give you a big    I hope everything works out for the best...take care of yourselves.

 hi everyone - busy morning here phoning round all the utilities to let them know we are moving on friday...yippeee

Take care & have a nice day

Amanda x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Amanda don't overdue it hun could start you off and get that bag packed


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Amanda - Hope the weather will be kind to you on Fri, I remembered whe we moved last year it was beautiful all week then snowed the day we moved but to be honest we had a good old laugh!!  Take care and don't overdue it  

Hi Lou - How are you today lovely xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Strawbs -


----------



## Wraakgodin

I´m at work so shouldn´t really be online, but I just wanted to send lots of hugs to Strawbs and her DW.  I hope something happens and Monday they give her good news.

Don´t worry about doing a "me" post, we are here if any of us needs to have a rant, or needs a hug.  Whenever you need us, you know where we are.

Thinking of you both hun.

Sending love and hugs to all.  I will do more personals when I get home!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Harriet_LF said:


> I was also thinking of doing a who's who list so we can keep track of where everyone is? What do you think? I might need some help


Hi Harriet!

It might be useful to have a "who is who" as the first post on any new IUI Girls thread - with info on where we are with treatment etc, then it can be updated when things change. All info in a handy place!

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Just popping in quickly (not working today as taking DD to hospital this pm), working Thurs instead.

Amanda - Get packing that bag honey.

Kat - Hello honey.  Good job you were able to laugh about the snow the day you moved.  I was a little less amused when my Dad stepped into some cat mess on the front lawn and walked it all across my lounge carpet the day we moved  .  Can laugh about it now though .

Strawbs - So sorry to hear about your DP's job honey.  It seems to be everywhere at the moment.  Really hope they can ge something sorted out.  Stay away from those pee sticks though my lovely - like Sammy said you can drive yourself do-lally with them.  .

Lou - Morning my lovely.  Hope you are having a good one so far.

Zuri - Thanks honey - you made me feel like less of a wimp - when I had my first lap I came round and the pain was so unbelievable I had a massive panic attack and they knocked me back out again with morphine .  Like you, it was the pain in the shoulder which was so immense - and they hadn't told me to expect it.  Wonder if they'd let me take my piglet hwb in with me so I can put it on my shoulder after the op  .  Warmth seems to really help me.  Really hope that your next op is straight forward and doesn't leave you with a fear of them.  .  Ooo, nearly forget to say my job title is Secretary but t.b.h. I'm never just sitting down typing - I'm here, there & everywhere, and I've quite a walk just from the car to the office.  Guess it will depend just how much they "do" to me during the lap.

Harriet - Would be lovely to have a list of where people are at - Lou used to do one, but I'm sure it would be a logistical nightmare to keep up to date.  I would say to give yoga a miss tonight honey, and that's coming from someone who LURVES her yoga.  Unless they are happy for you to go and just do very easy postures and just rest a lot - then you can soak up the atmos.  I'm hoping I can make it tomorrow night as I missed last week's class, then it's half term next week and I'll probably be off for a couple of weeks after my lap .

Fullmoon - No need to apologise for your rant - we all go off on one at some point or another.  Like you, I feel really protective of my FF's & really get upset when I feel they've had a tough time.  .

Sue - Morning honey.  Hope work is ok today.  .

Well, unfortunately all my pains started up again last night, but at least I had a day off .  Off to hospital with DD this pm and then trying to do a frantic dash back to get to parent's evening (suspect I won't make it, but I can at least try).

Now I'm going to sound like such a  - but you all know I am, so I'll ask anyway .  If I have a tube removed, do they literally remove a section of the tube and leave the ovary there?  Does that mean that eggs will no longer be released from the ovary, but will just kind of lay there dormant?  Sorry, this sounds so , but it's not something I've really though about till now.

Hope everyone has a fab day & I hope to catch up later this evening.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Julie - I def would not of laughed about cat mess!!! not good the day you move in    so sorry hun I cant answer your question but I am sure someone on here will.  Have a good day and i hope all goes well with DD at the hospital xx


----------



## amandalofi

Harriet & Sue - Lou used to keep a list but that was a few months ago....I had a quick look back through some of the old threads & found this one that has a list - if Lou does not mind perhaps you can use it as a template?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=147741.0

Lou - i definitely need to get myself in to gear & pack the bags but I keep finding other jobs that need doing....its very naughty of me I know - I promise to do it by friday 

Kat - the forecast looks like it will rain on friday but as we are only moving 3 doors up from where we are now, hopefully it won't cause too much trouble. We have got loads of helpers (family & friends) coming & I am making myself responsible for tea & lunch making & telling people where to put stuff.

Julie - not sure I can help with your question but I hope your pains are getting better. Have a nice day 

A x


----------



## Leicesterlou

hey Julie well done on your post honey  very impressed    I am not sure about your question but it is a very good answer I am sure somebody on here could help maybe try peer support?  Hope DD gets on ok at the hospital and also gets a good report at parents evening xx

Hi Kat I am good thanks well better than good no headache today and had a late night last night so maybe I have been having too much sleep    How are you?


----------



## Leicesterlou

hey Julie well done on your post honey  very impressed    I am not sure about your question but it is a very good answer I am sure somebody on here could help maybe try peer support?  Hope DD gets on ok at the hospital and also gets a good report at parents evening xx

Hi Kat I am good thanks well better than good no headache today and had a late night last night so maybe I have been having too much sleep    How are you?


----------



## amandalofi

Harriet & Sue - Lou used to keep a list but that was a few months ago....I had a quick look back through some of the old threads & found this one that has a list - if Lou does not mind perhaps you can use it as a template?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=147741.0

Lou - i definitely need to get myself in to gear & pack the bags but I keep finding other jobs that need doing....its very naughty of me I know - I promise to do it by friday 

Kat - the forecast looks like it will rain on friday but as we are only moving 3 doors up from where we are now, hopefully it won't cause too much trouble. We have got loads of helpers (family & friends) coming & I am making myself responsible for tea & lunch making & telling people where to put stuff.

Julie - not sure I can help with your question but I hope your pains are getting better. We have parents evening on Thursday - I always feel like when my parents had parents evening to discuss me IYKWIM....a little bit nervous  Anyway have a nice day and hope it all goes well 

A x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet/Sue feel free to nick my list sorry I couldn't keep up with it but my limited access it was hard to keep track x

Amanda your moving on Friday     do you think your in denial slightly about the possibility your twins could arrive soon hun


----------



## Kathryne

Amanda - Good for you at least you will know where things are all the very best for Fri lovely  

Lou - They do say you need your sleep in the beginning so take it while you can thats what i say xx


----------



## amandalofi

Lou - I just think it is laziness  on my part  

Right time for lunch - pasta I think today

see you later ladies  
x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat don't worry hun I am taking it easy a late night for me last night was going to bed at 10.45pm     

Amanda enjoy your lunch my lovely


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - 10.45 on a school night    that is a late night


----------



## Leicesterlou

I was watching that animals inside the womb programme it was fab did anybody see it


----------



## Nicksy

Afternoon ladies, 

Zuri - Glad that you are getting somewhere with your hospital and it is lovely to hear that they are 100% supportive.  I really hope that the op is a success and then you can move on and have IVF if thats what you want!!

Julie - Hi honey,   BIG HUGS to you - I am so sorry that you are still in so much pain.  Have they said that having this op will solve it?

Lou, Sue, Kat, Amanda  - Hi girlies, how are you all today? 

Stawbs - I am so sorry about your news this morning - I am still   that you get a BFP this month!

Sammy  - Same for you honey - I want to see a BFP for you too!!

Fullmoon - and again for you sweetie - a BFP please!!  

Harriet - Please, please can we have the list so I can at least try to catch up.  You could put me in the awaiting treatment section and I will probably still be there in 6 months   At least I am laughing about it now!!

I am so sorry if I missed anyone out but a big   to you all. 

Much love
xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone

I will defo do a list but I think like Sue suggested I will wait for part 202 to start that way it is easy to find. So get chatting girls so that they start a new thread for us!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet well done for your commitment to do the list hun  

Nicksy I'm guessing no news yet hun?


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm back .... briefly .... usual posting whilst DD takes an age to eat her lunch .

Harriet - You are a star to do our list - think it's a good idea to wait till part 202 - might be some more lovely ladies to add to the PG list .

Nicky - Hello honey.  Thank you so much for the hugs.  I'm hoping the op will sort out the pain - t.b.h. if it goes on for much longer I might go a bit 
nuts with the pain (well, more nuts than usual ).  Like Lou asked, I guess there is no more news?

Zuri - Thanks honey for the info.  That's amazing about the tube actually moving around to collect the egg - aren't bodies amazing (and a bit poo sometimes ).  My m-i-l had lots of adhesions too and has had numerous ops to remove them.  

Lou - Unfortunately we missed that programme last night - DH put on the a "Teachers" DVD and we were laughing away so much, I forgot the time .

XXX


----------



## samcar

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to this and just wanted to say Hi and hopefully make some new friends. I'm 30 and my DH is 38, I was diagnosed with PCOS about 10 years ago, we have been TTC for 6 years. In August I started IUI but the cycle was abandoned on day 20 as my follicles didn't grow (1x 10mm, 1x 8mm).
I started my second IUI on 9th October, I was put on Gonal-F at 112.5iu per day, I went for a scan on day 6 and I had over 40 follicles in each side but the biggest was 6mm. They reduced the Gonal-F to 75iu hoping the big ones would get bigger and the small ones would disappear. I went back yesterday (day 9) and some had disappeared but the biggest one was 9mm, and my lining had reduced to 8mm. The nurse wanted to abandon the cycle but I asked to continue, she reluctantly agreed and I go back on Friday for another scan but if they haven't grown a lot then they will abandon. I was really shocked as last time they kept going but this time a different nurse seems to want to give up. I'm not taking estrogen to help my lining and my Gonal-F at 112.5iu. Has anyone else ever had the follicles not grow? or do you know of anything that will help?

Thanks Sam


----------



## Kathryne

Afternoon Harriet & Nicksy how are you lovely ladies today xx

Hi Sam - Welcome on board lovely you will make some great FF on here xx  Sorry I am unable to help with your question as this is my 1st IUI treatment and I am doing it un-medicated but I am sure someone will answer your question xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Sam,

I am currently on my 2nd IUI and had alot of the same troubles. My right ovary was slightly PCOS and all month my follies were up and down. My lining is always at 8mm (that is the one constant with my TX this month).

Anyway long story short my folles didnt grow for a week so they upped my menopur and I ended up with two good follies. Believe it or not I got basted yesterday on day 28 of my cycles! The nurses said they rarely abandon and if I had alot of follies (at one time I had 6 with lots of littles) then it would have switched to IVF. Thankfully it didnt as I am not ready for that at all!

Anyway, I hope this helps. Keep on at the nurses as along as you have follies and a good lining (8mm is fine) then why abandon. Good for you for sticking up for yourself 

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey Sam - Welcome to the thread.  Sorry to hear you've been through so much, and I really hope they don't have to cancel this cycle for you.  There are definitely some ladies on here who have had cycles cancelled because there follies didn't grow enough, and I'm sure they'll be along soon with some advice.  I think all I've ever done it to drink lots of water and use a hot water bottle (or wheatbag) on my tummy every evening, from the end of my AF until ovulation.  I've only ever had a max of 2 follies, but they've always been a good enough size for my IUI's to take place.  
Anyway, lots of luck honey & once again, welcome.
Julie
x


----------



## samcar

Hi Sammy,

Thanks, you've made me feel much better, it's good to know you can go all the way to day 28 and then get basted. Good luck with the next 2 weeks  , hope it goes quickly and you have a positive result.


----------



## samcar

Thanks Julie

I have to admit that I'm rubbish at drinking water but I've placed a 2 litre bottle on my desk and am not going home until it's gone!! I'll try the hot water bottle


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Jules sorry you missed the tv programme last night you would have enjoyed it.

Welcome Sammy and sending you lots of     for your IUI


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Yeah, I wished I'd seen it - they mentioned it this am on TV, and said it had been brilliant.

Right, that's me done for now then ... off to the hospital with DD.  Really hoping these pains are going to ease off - they've been terrible the last hour, and they are shooting down onto the inside of my right leg.  Going to take some more painkillers with me, but the last lot haven't helped at all.

Catch up soon,
Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Jules sorry your still in pain hun have you got any deep heat that you could maybe use?


----------



## Harriet_LF

Afternoon All

Sam welcome to the thread i'm afraid that I also can't help but welcome anyway

Lou: Helloooo finally we seem to be posting at the same time

Hi Kat how are you feeling about this cycle hun?

Julie: Maybe you should go to the hospital if the pains are getting worse, i'm not sure you can wait 2 weeks for your op if you are in that much pain

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey harriet long time no chat   how are you so your basting tomorrow?  Still on your funny tea?


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

No chance of me catching up with 21 pages so just a quick hello from me and love and luck to everyone 

Hope you all well 
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Cathy how are you my lovely?  Any signs yet?


----------



## Nicksy

Wow Zuri thats amazing - if only they were this quick over here - how does the health service work over there? 

I think Julie has probably gone now but I feel so sorry for her being in pain all the time - they surely must be able to do something for her to help her and not to make her wait for her op! 

What very different stories - Zuri dealth with straight away and Julie being made to wait  

Hi Leech - hope you are ok honey!


----------



## leechcb1

Hiya  

No signs yet - bump is still very high so haven't dropped at all yet - not sleeping well as dreaming every night my waters have broke!!!  Hubby keeps having dreams that when we wake up in the morning the baby is in its cot!! - if only it was that easy!!!  Checked hosp bag for the millionth time again last night - went to costco to stock up so apart from workwise I'm all ready!! Can't get myself motivated in here just fed up with it all

Hows you Lou?  Can't believe how quick its going

Hows you Nicksy?  are you getting transferred to Hewitt Centre? Whats the latest with your tx?

Is Amanda due soon?

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Glad to hear your ready but no signs yet, maybe it won't drop hun who knows, I am fine was suffering with headaches but today I seem ok (touch wood).  I know time just flies by doesn't it.  What drugs are you having for the birth or are you going au natural?

Amanda is just behind you but with having twins could go at any time and she is moving house on Friday so that might start her off all the moving around hey....


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Leech - Yes it looks like I am being transferred to The Hewitt Centre - I haven't heard from them yet and I called them yesterday and yet again somebody is coming back to me. 

Is that where you had your treatment - what is it like? 

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Leech - Long time so see how are you lovely  
Hi Harriet - I'm OK lovely I am actually feeling fairly relaxed about it all I am sure I will stress out nearer the time, how are you? 

Lou - I missed that programme as well perhaps they will show it again on another day what was it called xx

Nicksy - I would keep onto them all the time make a nuisance of yourself they will soon sort something out!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat it was Extraordinary Animals In The Womb you can watch it online http://www.channel4.com/video/brandless-catchup.jsp?vodBrand=extraordinary-animals-in-the-womb


----------



## Nicksy

£250? Wow, but like you say at least its worth it.  Does the amount that you pay also cover the cost of your treatment honey? 

It must be lovely to just have the one person looking after you all the way through - like you say, you will have a lovely bond with him.  

Yes we are paying privately, but I suppose because we are egg sharing we are not paying that much, but the person that will be getting my eggs will be paying a hell of a lot! 

The funny thing is we also pay for Private Health Insurance but this doesn't cover you for the cost of fertility treatment   its not as much as £250 though  

I really hope this op is a success for you honey!

xxx


----------



## leechcb1

Nicksy - the centre is great but incredibly difficult to get through to on the phone - i through it might be different for non nhs patients and you would get a different number but obv doesn't seem to be in your case - they did stress me out a bit as they are were so blase about abandoning my first cycle and I was so upset but then the next month they were great and i got my result so I have a lot to be thankful to them for - keep hounding them and take your business elsewhere if you feel that you not getting through to anyone - think CARE Manchester do e/s - best of luck sweetie

Lou - you know I've been petrified about the birth as I;m such a wimp but when you get this far its just you;ll do whatever you have to to get  LO out safe - gonna try and do as much as I can without pain relief but not be all heroic about it and ask for something when i need it and as soon as I need it as don't want to go too far and them tell me its too late for anything other than paracetamol and I have to do it all naturally!!  My DH is terrified by the way and  can see him being no help whatsoever!!!  He;ll have to grow a pair as can't be worried about him as well as me!!

hi Kat i;m well honey - all OK with you?

Zuri your health system sounds fab and worth every penny 

xxxxx


----------



## Nicksy

Wow Zuri - that sounds fab!  I could do with a few nights in that hotel!!  

Thanks for the info Leech - thats really useful.  I have had all the info for Care Manchester and was going to go with them but would have needed all the tests doing again so thought it would be a good idea to stay at the same hospital - not sure if this was a good idea now but hopefully I will get a positive outcome.


----------



## Kathryne

Zuri - Your medical insurance sounds amazing it must be wonderful to have the same consultant all the way through i really do wish you all the very best lovely  

Lou - I will take a look at that link later - thanks xx

Leech - I ok lovely just waiting now for the wonderful AF to show up


----------



## Wraakgodin

Julie - I hope DD is ok. I don't know much about tube removal, but I see Zuri has given you loooooads of info - you could also look in the Tubal Factors section CLICK HERE Sending you lots of hugs to take away that horrible pain.

Amanda - thanks for the link, I will talk to Harriet about it.

LLou - I find it difficult to keep up and I spend hours on here each day!

Harriet - we will be on the next thread in no time!!!!!

Nicksy - hope you hear something soon!

Sam - welcome! 40 follies!!!! That is a lot!! I only usually have one or two. I have had 4 in the past, and have had one dissappear, one not grow and the other two thrive - sorry I can't help you more. I hope you get a few really good follies and your cycle won't be abandoned.

Beebee - thinking of you. I hope everything is ok.

Zuri - that is quick!!! Good luck on Tuesday!

Sue


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Leech - I was wondering how you were getting on.  Have you finished work now?

Lou & Julie - I think I have finished packing the twins bag, mostly done my wash stuff & pj's...just need to do my going home clothes  

Have a nice evening everyone.

A x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Only a quick one from me tonight so sorry for no personals - Mum not as well as we thought - she needs to have an MRI but apparently a recurring brain tumour is not life threatening enough so she will have to wait till next month  xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

WHAT??  Wait until next month?!  That is terrible Beebee. 

Sending you, mum and the rest of the family lots of hugs.  You are in our thoughts and .

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Thanks hun - I went and saw her todaym did all her housework and sorted the washing and that out for her - just brings back memories of when we were waiting for her first diagnosis - it took them 6 months from when she went blind to  give her an MRI then!!!  Hate seeing her like this and I know how scary it could be if anything did happen to her - my Dad would fall apart and my brothers and sisters would be a nightmare! xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Me again!

BeeBee -  A month    - that is TERRIBLE!  How awful for all of you to have to wait that long.  Bless you again for being the fab daughter and doing all the housework for her.  .

Leech - Hey honey, I was only wondering how much longer you had left the other day.  I know it gets a bit nerve wracking nearer the due date (of course having DD 4 weeks early meant I didn't get as far as you are now), but I'm sure you'll cope just fine (and DH too).  We hadn't even thought about pain relief, and I used to be the biggest wimp going, so assumed I'd be having an epidural at the first twinge.  I only ended up having gas/air and using the TENS machine, and even DH was fine.  Second time round I would just go with what seemed right at the time - I personally think it's better to have a good birth experience than be a martyr.  Anyway, hope you can keep posting to let us know how you are getting on, even if you can't keep up with personals.  .

Amanda - Well done for getting your bag packed - I was always really glad I got mine done early.

Zuri - Wow next Tuesday .  Fantastic to be able to get sorted so quickly - doesn't leave too much time for nerves to set in.

Sue/Lou/Harriet/Nicksy - Thank you for all your lovely comments.

Well, DD's hospital appt went ok - the orthotic specialist says she needs heel & arch supports for her shoes so he's measured for them.  It was a right panic to get the bus and get back for the parent's evening, but we made it .... just!  Her teacher gave us a glowing report - says she's settled in fanastically well, thinks she is a child who is quietly confident & very able, and suggests we start saving for uni  .  Did wonder if she got us confused with someone else  - only joking.

Well the pains certainly haven't eased - in fact they are worse.  Took a double lot of painkillers earlier and sat with my ever faithful Piglet hwb stuck to my tummy.  I've just got this deep down feeling that it isn't a cyst - feels like something different.  I kind of feel like I could burst and there is this really strange sort of warmth/heaviness/pain in my inside leg too.  .  Guess I'll see what tomorrow brings. .

Hope everyone has fab evenings.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Julie xxx


----------



## littleblackdress

Hi ladies 

Hope you dont mind me popping in

We start our first iui beginning of november and i am feeling extremely sick about the whole thing now it is getting nearer.  

Any advice is welcome  

Emma x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Littleblackdress - Welcome to the thread honey & lots and lots of luck for your first IUI.  Hopefully it will be first time lucky.  Feel free to ask any questions if you have any ... there are lots of very knowledgeable lovely ladies on this thread.  .

Zuri - Thanks honey.  13 Days and counting.  Today I'm seriously wondering if I'm going to be able to cope with this pain for another 13 days .

BeeBee - Thanks honey.  Hope you have your feet up now after a busy and stressy day?

XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Julie - sending you lots of love and hugs.  I hope you feel better soon.  Get yourself off to the docs if it gets worse/doesn't get better.  It is not good to live with so much pain.

Littleblackdress - welcome to our thread!  Good luck with your treatment!!!  It will be here before you know it!  As Julie said, feel free to ask any questions, hopefully our collective experience will be able to help you!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Littleblackdress - welcome to the thread!!  Good luck xxx

Julie - I have my feet up today - not going far in case mum needs me but I am tucked up on the couch this morning xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning ladies

Just popping on to say hi..

Julie - hope the pain subsides for you quickly honey..  

Beebee - Im so sorry hon, i wish I knew what to say..  

Welcome littleblackdress

Hi to anyone I have missed.. Not much to update as of yesterday, I figured that was enough updating from me for a while!!    DW called Kings where our nhs ref is and pushed them for an initial consult which we now have on Nov 25 so that is promising.. 

Anyone on here at kings?  Once it all finally goes ahead (not november i would imagine as there is a waiting list) they will offer me 6 IUIs or 1 IVF.. DW wants to go for IVF but I am thinking medicated IUI.. Not sure which option to take - any thoughts?

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning ladies just a quick one before my appraisal then I have a meeting at 10am busy busy morning so try and catch up later, hop you are all well


----------



## ❣Audrey

Good luck Lou! xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Hope you are all well.

Julie - please, please honey go to A&E and demand that something is done if your Doctor doesn't want to know.  You really shouldn't be allowed to have so much pain and just live off painkillers. I am sending   to you xx

Beebee - I am so sorry about your Mum - a month is ridiculous - is there no chance of pushing them to get it done earlier for her!

Sue - Hi honey, hope you are well!

Littleblackdress - welcome honey, hope we can help you through the IUI journey!  

Strawbs - If you have only had 1 IUI, I would perhaps try another one.  If you went straight to IVF and that failed (God forbid) would they then allow you to go back and do IUI?  Sorry I don't know about this as we do not get funding  

Lou - Hi honey, hope you are ok!  

Zuri/Kat/Amanda/Leech and anyone else I have missed - hope you are all ok!!

Sprinkle - not heard from you for a while honey - missing you!!  Hope that you are ok and that you will be around soon!!

Nothing to tell you from my end - I will chase the hospital yet again today!!

Much love to you all

xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

hey Nicksy

Nope its a one stop shop as in the funding, if I went ivf and it failed then I would need to pay for all IUIs going forward..  I figure we have a while to decide and its probably a decision best made over a bottle of wine!!  

x


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all  

Julie - I do hope you are feeling a little better today and I do agree with Nicksy if the pain is as bad today I would definitely pop down to A&E -thinking of you lovely  

Nicksy - Morning lovely I do hope they can tell you more info today   

Lou - Good Luck  

Strwabs - If its any help after we saw our consultant it didn't take long to be referred at all only 1 month so hopefully yours will be the same xx  

Bee - What absolutely horrible news!! and to make your poor mum wait another month. Oh lovely I will be thinking of you xxx  

Amanda - All the very best for Friday lovely xx

Littleblackdress - Great news about starting in Nov so am I what date roughly are you going in for IUI  

Sue - Morning lovely how are you 

Lots of love to everyone xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning Kat

1 month, that's fantastic.. Lets hope we are on track then for a Dec / Jan start again.. that's not too bad to live with.. Will just have to leave my very expensive sperm over at lwc on ice for a while..  

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Strawbs - Hopefully the time will fly by and before you know it you will be having your treatment


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Julie: I agree with everyone else please get yourself down to A and E, what you describe doesn't sound right

Sammy: How are you coping with the 2WW? I think i'm going a little bit crazy already

strawbs: I would also give IUI another go at least

Kat: Helloo

Nicksy: Any news?  

Lou: Hope that the appraisal goes well

Bee: So sorry to hear about your mum, I hope her MRI gets sorted out sooner than you expected


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Harriet how are you today lovely


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Harriet,

I know its only been two days since my basting but I am not feeling too confident. I have started a diary on the Ladies in 2WW thread as a bit of therapy. Lots of twinges etc etc but I am just not feeling confident on it working at all  

How are you? Ready for you basting today?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey ladies 

Well the appraisal went well funny as my boss is leaving on Friday but will still work for us 1 day a month so all change at work, should be interested but generally she is very pleased with my performance  

How are we all today?

Louise


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - Good new on your appraisal lovely  

Hi Sammy -       that everything will be OK xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Glad the appraisal went well!!!

Kat - how are you chick?

Sammy = try and stay positive hun xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Bee - I'm not too bad thanks my MIL is going home on Fri after staying with us for 3 weeks so I am kinda looking forward to some time with DH feel like I havent had a proper conversation with him in ages.  How are you today lovely


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw that will be nice for you.  I am ok - think it's really sinking in today that we are going through this again with Mum - staying strong though!!

I started the w8 diet on monday and was naughty and weighed myself this morning and I have lost 5lbs woohoo so that is a nice little positive thiing for me! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Oh lovely I bet its really hard time for you and your family  
What is the w8 diet? 5lb oh my word thats amazing - well done!!!!  xxxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Lou: Glad that the appraisal went well

Sammy: I had my basting the same day as you hun, Monday lunch time so our 2ww are identical. I might do a diary too to take my mind off it all

Kat: I'm fine thanks, glad your mil is off home soon so that you can spend sometime with your dh

Bee: Hope that you are ok


----------



## Leicesterlou

So how are the PUPO ladies doing going mad yet   

Kat good news that you are going to get some time alone with Dh, can't you get him to take you out for a nice meal before she goes to get some privacy


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hey Lou - yep crazy already! The 5th Nov seems like a lifetime away but tbh I have absolutely no PMA left, as I said i'm just killing time before we start IVF but felt I had to give chinese medicine and IUI a bit more chance. Hey ho we will have to wait and see


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet come on now I want more PMA than that my lovely     but I do understand it is like a defence barrier that we put up isn't it so it won't hurt as much but of course it does....


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - I think I will get him to take me out Saturday evening there is aparantly a nice new italian that has opened near us so might give that a try x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat thats sounds nice I love italian but my DH is not too keen


----------



## Harriet_LF

how can you not like italian?!!

Having a crap day today girls, someone was supposed to do something and now they are off sick so I am lumbered with it!


----------



## Kathryne

Harriet - sounds like some of the people I work with!!!! one person had booked half day today and another has phoned is sick    I think I will be just flaking out tonight!!! hopefully your day will get better lovely xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet I know exactly so I always choose italian when eating out with any friends etc and they get sick of it.

God I hate that when you get lumbered with somebody elses crap.

Right I am off shortly sneaking off as no bosses around catch up tomorrow girls


----------



## Kathryne

Lou catch up with you soon xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Bit of a quick one from me.

Thanks for all your lovely messages .... the pains have been a little better today (thank goodness), they were driving me a bit  by about 9pm last night.  I'm hoping to make it to yoga, but really just to relax and do the meditation, rather than lots of the posture work.  One day closer to my lap anyway.

BeeBee - 5lbs lost already - that is great news honey.  Good on you.  Hope your Mum is feeling a little better today my lovely.  Really hope they can speed up the waiting for the MRI.  .

Lou - I missed you .  Great news about your appraisal.

Kat - Hey honey, not long now till m-i-l goes then.  I LURVE Italian - hope you have a fab meal out.

Harriet - I found doing a 2ww diary quite therapeutic, so I'd give it a go.

Strawbs - Pour me a glass as well then honey .

Sammy - Try to keep  honey, but I know it's easier said than done.  .

Nicksy - Guess that  hospital still hasn't called then  .

Hello to all our other lovely ladies who haven't posted today.  Hope you are all ok.

Love & hugs to everyone,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Strawbs – you can update us as much as you like!  Excellent news on the consultation – hope it comes round quickly!  

Lou – glad everything went well with the appraisal.

Kat – have fun now you are alone with DH!!!

Julie – I am glad you are feeling a bit better today, but I agree with the others – go to A&E if it gets worse, that much pain isn’t normal.  Sending you lots and lots of hugs.

Sammy – PMA!!!!!!!!!

Bee – still thinking of you and your mum.  What is the W8 diet?  Congrats on your weight loss!

What a [email protected] day I have had!  Everything that could go wrong went wrong, and even things that couldn’t go wrong went wrong!!!!!  I hate Wednesdays!  Weird that you ladies also are having trouble with people being off sick, we are a department of 4, and 2 are off sick!

Lots of love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Julie - glad you are feeling a bit better today !! xxx

Sue - pesky work people - want me to come slap them?

The w8 diet is a meal replacement diet but you can eat on it too - it's nice as one of the meal replacement packs is spag bol lol! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Beebee!

It was a multitude of little things - everything went wrong!  Computer didn't work, payments bounced, accounts didn't reconcile, tracking missing payments, hot water stopped working, loo's are out of order so we have to go on a long march to pee, purchasing department and/or colleague dumping work on me every minute, phone kept ringing off the hook, e-mails galore etc etc!  These things always happen on a Wednesday!

I did one of those strawberry milkshake diets many years ago, I think the meal replacement industry has moved on a bit since then!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Oh hun that sounds totally pants   xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Morning all - how is everyone today? xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

I am fine today - did anyone see that clip of Kerry Katona on This morning yesterday? Totally shocking


----------



## Nicksy

Morning Beebee and Harriet - Hope you are both ok. 

Harriet - DH and I were watching Kerra Katona's interview on You Tube last night - she has completely lost it hasn't she?? She must have been drunk.  Good on Phil & Fern for their questioning - it was fab!  I don't really have a lot of time for her to be honest - she is a chav but with money


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning ladies

Not alot of update from me here.. AF due today and definitely getting all the signs but we will see..  I have prepared DW that it may not happen this time around and on top of the job cut I think she is feeling the pinch a bit but now we have kings in the wings things are more hopeful...

Sue - so sorry you have had a cruddy day yesterday.

Morning bee_bee, harriet, Lou, Kat, Julie and Nicksy..

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

I did Harriet it was awful wasn't it!!!  I am ok today - Mum is home and comfortable just still waiting for a date for the MRI!  I have adjusted my weight to lose today - me and DH had a chat about it last night and he said he thinks 10 stone 7lbs is too small for me - he says I carry my weight so well and am quite muscular so 11 stone 7lbs should be enough!  

xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning Strawbs -   that AF doesn't show her ugly witchy face for you today hun!

Talking about weight loss - I saw some articles in a Sunday Paper Magazine, where a company basically delivers all of your meals and you just heat them up - a bit like meals on wheels but for people on a diet   It was expensive but the results were very good.  Did anyone else see this?


----------



## ❣Audrey

Strawbs - good luck for today chick!!!  Remember PG signs are pretty much the same as AF!!!

Nicksy - you mean Diet Chef?  It's been advertised on the tv here!!  The one I am doing they deliver all the meal packs to you and I highly recommend it if you want to drop weight and need to see good results to keep you motivated - I am 3 days in and have lost 8lbs! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls 

Strawbs hoping AF doesn't show the symptoms of the evil witch are very similar to those of a BFP          

How is everybody this morning?


----------



## Nicksy

Beebee - Thats really good to lose that amount of weight.  Perhaps it was diet chef - I can't remember the name   but I know that there was 3 different companies all being rated with differing results. 

Hi Lou - Great here, aprt from the awful weather   I am working from home today so don't need to go out in it


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all  

Bee -that diet sounds fab is there a website I could take a look at. Congrats on the weight coming off xx

Nicksy- Morning lovely how are you today?  

Hi Strawbs - I   that everything will be ok lovely xx

Hi Harriet - Yes I did see her interview was a mess but there is a little part of me that feels sorry for her   I know she has the money and she did have fame  but that doesn't buy happiness.  How are you today hun? xx

Hi Sue - Oh what an awful Wed you had lovely I hope Thurs will be better for you xx

Hi Lou - Hope you are feeling ok today  

Well I'm really tired today and I've got my first exam (this term) in college tonight - bloomin typical!!!

MIL took us out for a meal last night to say thanks for having her we went to a new Italian near us and it was gorgeous.  

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy its not raining her so hopefully it will stay dry we are off to see Abba tonight at Birmingham  

Kat ah how lovely of your MIL at least you know she has appreciated it hey, best of look for your exam tonight I am sure you will be fine


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - Yes it was nice of her and it was totally unexpected which was even nicer.  Yeh tonight I have got a practical exam so one of my friends being my client    I do love this course I'm doing Sports Therapy Massage its alot to learn especially with a full time job but its something totally different.  I bet you will have a fab time tonight going to see Abba


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Kat thats nice of your mil to treat you like that. Good luck for your exam today

Hi Nicksy - wish i was working at home i am bored already

Bee: great amount of weight loss


----------



## als36

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to let you know AF came last night. Not a big surprise really! Already had a few glasses of wine. Not sure where we will go next, if anything but I wanted to wish everyone all the luck and the love in the world - thank you for your support and I pray every single one of you will get your BFP!

Julie - I hope your pains subside and you can treat the cause.
Lou, Amanda - best of luck with your pregnancies!
Strawbs - am praying the AF pains are Pg pains!
Sam - hope your 2ww goes as well as can be and results in a BFP
Nicksy, Sue, Kat, full moon, harriet, everyone else i have missed, best of luck. Sendinge everyone a massive group hug.....


----------



## Kathryne

Harriet - I know what you mean god i don't want to work today!!!
Als - lovely i am so sorry that AF turned up sending you lots and lots of


----------



## Strawbs78

Im so sorry als, you deserve that wine, ive aleady got a bottle on the chill..


----------



## Harriet_LF

girls can you advise me i seem to have got my when to eat / drink what routine confused?! when should i drink milk, pineapple juice and eat brazil nuts?


----------



## ❣Audrey

als - massive hugs hun!

Kat - I have PM'd you the link hun xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Harriet - I am sure that the brazils and pineapple juice is after you have been basted 

Als - I am so sorry that AF showed her ugly horrible face honey.   to you!

Kat - morning honey, how are you on this cold horrible morning?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat I would love to be your client xxx

Als sorry AF has shown up     enjoy your wine and have a large one for me

Harriet I stopped the juice etc after basting with my IUI and then didn't bother with any of it for my IVF


----------



## Kathryne

Harriet - I wont hurt to eat & drink them before and after blasting they are supposed to help with your linning - I'm sick to death of them now   

Nicksy - I know the weather is horrible I thought it was the middle of the night when my alarm went off this morning  

Bee- Thanks for that lovely I will take a look xx

Lou - If you lived closer you would be more than welcome.  xx


----------



## Strawbs78

harriet

I never did the pineapple juice as I was told I would need to drinks loads and loads of it to make a difference, I ate brazil nuts whilst I was injecting and in my 2ww..  I dont drink normal milk but had oat milk every morning again pre and post basting..

xx


----------



## Nicksy

Lou - Just goes to show, that we all get a obsessed with eating and drinking the right things and yet look at you getting your BFP and not bothering!!

Sometimes it might work to just chill out if you know what I mean!!


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - Thats what I think lovely - chill out and relax  

Bee- That website is very interesting, how do you find the meals?


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Everybody,

It is flippin freezin this morning isnt it? I am feeling a bit down today so put some sparkly eyeliner on, a shiny dress and bright purple patent shoes. I am not ashamed to admit it, but I look like I am off for a night out. It has cheered me up slightly though.

DS has got a school trip today and his school disco tonight (which he is so excited about). He has informed me that he no longer wants to wear jeans as he is sick of them. I have promised him a mini makeover this weekend, hair, clothes etc etc. He has also asked again this morning when we will be getting a baby, he knows about my injections etc etc and it breaks my heart everytime he asks. You just cant explain to them at that age.  

Als - So sorry to hear that your AF came :-( Mine came last month around the same time and I was so upset so a big   for you
Strawbs - Still no AF for you, stay strong (ps kings and wings, excellent rhyming there !)
Harrriet - I read your first diary entry last night, it was really good. I hope its helping you? I have just been babbling in mine but I also think it will help me on my next IUI

Hi everybody else, hope you are all okay. I have been reading your posts about dieting etc etc I am just not there yet. I always say after Xmas even though its more than 2 months away


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sammy - glad getting dressed up has cheered you up!


Kat - they are great - the spag bol is really spicy but I like it!!  You can also make the shakes into alsorts! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy said:


> Lou - Just goes to show, that we all get a obsessed with eating and drinking the right things and yet look at you getting your BFP and not bothering!!
> 
> Sometimes it might work to just chill out if you know what I mean!!


Nicksy exactly I just made the choice after getting my BFN in February but its everyones personal choice hun and you have to think if you don't do something and get a BFN would you blame yourself for not doing it?

Sammy b****y good for you girl for glamming up always works doesn't it

Bee how is your Mum now any news hun?


----------



## Kathryne

Sammy - Good for you hun  
Bee - I might seriously look into that diet I have to do something I was going to Curves ladies gym but I got totally bored with it.  So DH has suggested that I join the gym where he goes and we can go together, there is a swiming pool, exercise classes etc so its more to keep you motivated.  I ideally would like to loose 2 stone and I am hoping to loose half of that before Christmas. xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

you could lose all of it by christmas if you do w8 hun!  You can do it!!

Lou - she is home and comfortable so to speak just waiting for that MRI! xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

sammy - ha ha ha I was going to write after I wrote that - Im a poet and a I didnt even know it!! he he but I didnt think people would get it..

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks Bee I'm going to give it my best shot!! I might even put a ticker on like yours xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Good idea hun! That will help to spur you on! xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi,

I wrote this in my diary and thought you might like a giggle.

Me and DH had a bit of   last night purely for baby making (I stress that I have never, never done this before but I laid it on the line last night).

Anyway after the "love" had ended I insisted that he stand up on the bed holding me almost upside for 20 minutes (think we managed 10!). It was very uncomfortable and we had a giggle about how we must look but I didnt lose a drop of   (TMI!).

If this works, I will be furious that we didnt do this every night   He mentioned getting me a bar to hang from like a bat


----------



## Harriet_LF

Sammy your story did make me laugh - i have been sleeping with a pillow under my bum for the last year and its made no difference apart from increased back pain but i've never tried the bat posture maybe thats the key!


----------



## Sammysmiles

I never tell DH when that time is coming up either so the fact last night that I told him what I wanted with no messing about it made it all the funnier. Wont be doing it again though, it felt so clinical (apart from when he hung me upside down !)

The things us ladies have to do! How are you holding up on the 2WW Harriet? Are you weeing constantly? I cant seem to stop at the moment   Same as last month so it doesn fill me with confidence but trying to keep PMA up!!


----------



## Harriet_LF

Not doing brilliantly tbh. I feel a bit down about it all.  OTD seems such an infinite amount of time away. Read about IVF at lunchtime today and worked out what will be happening when. I just want to get started now but we have to save up. 
I'm not weeing constantly, is it because of the drugs do you think? I didn't have any at all. Oh are you maybe just drinking loads more I found that the medication made me really thirsty


----------



## Sammysmiles

I am on the 2WW thread for Oct/Nov and there is only me and strawbs on there having IUI and we are surrounded by women with BFP's on ICSI and IVF. I would like to try ICSI first but I dont think our clinic offers that so we would have to look elsewhere. To have IVF is 3.5k at our clinic so it is alot to think about. I know we do get an allowance with the NHS but I am not too sure how many tries you get.

The only thing that puts me off is if it doesnt work then thats it for us, there arent any other avenues to try. That scares me a little


----------



## Strawbs78

Im with you on that one sammy, my DW wants us to go straight to ivf at kings but then I kind of figure if that doesnt work a) I will be far less 'zen' about it not working and then its a fairly uphill battle to get another ivf in or then I just end up going back to IUI..

Do you have an nhs referral in the system? i.e. are you doing yours privately whilst you wait for your nhs turn?

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Sammy - Hi lovely at our clinic which is NHS we get 3 goes at IUI and if that fails we can have one attempt at ICSI you would like it would be the same everywhere would'nt you!!


----------



## Strawbs78

Gosh Kat that's fantastic!  We get 6 x IUI or 1 x IVF where we will be going.. Not that I am saying that is bad at all but it would be lovely to have a bit of both..

x


----------



## Harriet_LF

nice guidelines state that you are entitled to 3 goes of IVF on the NHS but each primary care trusts interprets the rules differently. Mine won't even refer you until you have been trying for 2 years so we are completly self funded at the moment


----------



## Sammysmiles

We have 3 goes at IUI on the NHS then we get to go on the waiting list for IVF on the NHS. The waiting list is only 9 months which isnt bad at all, its been four years TTC for us so another 9 months would be a drop in the ocean  

I am not too sure how many we get, would have to ask but we have the option to pay privately to have the IVF sooner but still stay on the waiting list. Surely if I could afford it privately I wouldnt need NHS? I dont know, just concentrating on the IUI at the moment then will chat to DH to see what he wants to do.

It feels all so strange, its only after starting IUI that its hit home that we are having fertility treatment and this isnt going to happen naturally for us. Surely its every womans God given right to have a child? I dont understand why every month I still get excited and think "maybe this time" ?


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Sammy - I hope you don't mind me asking but which hospital are you being treated at?  I am not that far from you but I don't get any NHS funding whatsoever!

I have spoken to my Mum about this and she works for the NHS.  There is this thing now called Choice which means that you can choose which hospital you want to go to.  What I want to know though is if I moved to a PCT where they offered the NHS treatment would I qualify? 

Does anyone know?


----------



## Ourturn

In Shropshire we get x2 free IUI's and x2 free IVF's IF you meet their criteria, woman is under 37.5, neither of you have any children (including adoptions) etc etc. My consultant has been great. Because I turn 37.5 at the end of next March I was put an IUI cycle immediately (down regulated 1 week after our meeting) and will go straight to IVF if this doesn't work and another IVF after that (if we had the time we woud have squeezed in another iui but we don't. 

Had my day 7 scan today, linning was 3mm and just one folly at 7mm   Dissapointing seeing as they aim for 2 - 3 follies. Have to carry on with my x3 amps of menapur and have a day 11 scan on Monday. Nurse said another one may sprout up. Hope there's more growth over the weekend. 

Sammy lol! For the past 2.5 years I have tried to be seductive without making it obvious it was bd nookie BUT he soon worked out it was the middle of my cycle...and holding my legs in the air for an hour was a bit of a give away  

Nicksy my understanding is its down to were you live. If you went out of your pct, they would apply to your pct for funding and they would probably say no   I was going to get a referral to another hospital for my recurrent miscarriages, but my gp said I probably would not get the funding. Do check though.


----------



## Nicksy

I thought that may be the case Sobroody cause otherwise everyone would do it wouldn't they?? Don't get me started on this funding issue - it drives me insane!!


----------



## Strawbs78

Nicksy

I am in the southwark borough of London and going to kings for nhs.. below is the criteria I have to meet to qualify..  I am pretty sure if you moved in to another pct then there is no reason why you would qualify (so long as you met the criteria of course)..   I hope this helps..  Sorry for the lengthy post..

9.	FERTILITY TREATMENTS (INCLUDING REVERSAL OF STERILIZATION)
Infertility is a condition that requires investigation, management and treatment in accordance with national guidance.  As part of the provision of prevention, treatment and care, Lambeth and Southwark PCTs are committed to ensure that access to NHS fertility services are provided fairly and consistently. 

Initial Assessment
It will be the responsibility of the General Practitioners to initially assess whether the person meets the local PCTs criteria for treatment for NHS funded cycles.

Further support and advice is available from the Clinical Leadership and Quality Team (Pharmacy), Public Health Department and Directorate of Strategy (Commissioning) in implementing this guidance.

Referral to Hospital
Assisted conception services are provided by King’s College Hospital and Guy’s and St Thomas’ NHS Trust (with the sole exception of sperm washing, which is carried out at Chelsea & Westminster Healthcare NHS Trust)

Assisted Conception Units must comply with the Human Fertilisation and Embryology Authority’s (HFEA) regulations and Code Practice,  to ensure that all treatment is undertaken and conducted to the highest standard and within a robust ethical framework.

Prescribing of medication
1.	The clinical prescribing of all drugs will be the responsibility of the providing Trust, i.e. King’s College Hospital or Guy’s and St Thomas’.
2.	If a patient has started a privately funded cycle, the PCT will not fund the provision of prescribed drugs, which forms part of that treatment.

Timescale for treatment
Couples must be made aware at the time of being placed on the waiting list of the likely waiting time and the treatment for which the PCT will pay.

Couples who do not respond to offered appointments for treatment within 3 months of notification, risk being removed from the waiting list.

Eligibility Criteria
All couples must be registered with a General Practitioner within the PCT boundaries of either Southwark or Lambeth and be eligible for NHS treatment.

The criteria for GP referrals for Fertility Services should be in accordance with the following:

1.	Couples should be living together and in a stable relationship.

2.	The female partner must be aged between 23 and 39 years old (up to 39 years and 364 days) at the time of treatment.  Currently the waiting time for treatment is approximately 18-24 months, therefore women should be referred before their 38th birthday.

3.	Couples who have been diagnosed as having male factor or female factor problems 
or
have had unexplained infertility for at least 3 years, taking into consideration both age and waiting list times.

4.	Persons aged under 23 years old will be considered for treatment where medical investigations have confirmed that conception is impossible without fertility treatment, e.g. following unsuccessful fallopian tube surgery.

5.	At present, couples will be offered one NHS funded IVF cycle or up to 6 IUI cycles.   The female partners must not have had more than 3 previous IVF attempts.  

Any previous cycles of IVF/ICSI/IUI at any other hospitals funded by the NHS (including private) will count towards the one cycle for eligible women, provided by either Lambeth or Southwark PCT. 

6.	This service will be only be available at King's College Hospital and Guy's & St Thomas' and will include all clinically prescribed drugs.

7.	Fertility treatment will only be offered to couples where one of the following two criteria are met:

a)	where there are no living children in the current relationship
b)	where only one partner has children from a previous relationship

Where the eligibility criteria are not met but clinicians feel there are exceptional reasons, a case should be referred to the Exceptional Treatment Arrangements Panel for consideration.


----------



## Ourturn

Nicksy - The only way to get round its is to move house! Drastic I know but people have moved to Shropshire because of the nhs fertility treatment! This would work if you were moving a few miles into another pct and if the bottom hadn't fallen out of the housing marker  
When I moved here I had no idea I would have fertility problems, but I made the right choice if by accident!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sammy!!!!!!!!  I now have that image in my head!!!!  I hope it works for you!  I don’t know what will happen if it does, you will have everyone on the site doing it! 

Harriet – sending you the biggest hug.  

Sobroody – got my fingers crossed for a sprout!  Either way that follie may go from strength to strength and be the only follie you need to get a BFP!

Bee – hope everything is ok hun

Strawbs – thinking of you both.

Nothing much new here - at least today was a better day at work than yesterday!  Got to have a chat with DH later about things, got to make sure that we get back on the diet, do some exercise, I have to start my studying (**** I am going to be starting my second course soon and I don't have time for my first one!), and of course, spend enough time here! and don't even ask when I last did some housework! - we need to really implement some time management!

Sending love and hugs - and of course   and   to all!

Sue


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks Strawbs for posting that - very useful. All PCT's are completely different aren't they??

I Know Sobroody, imagine moving house just to get fertility treatment   No I think i will stay where I am and carry on paying!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

OMG!!!!  OMG!!!!!  I have just run screaming down the stairs to DH, he wondered what was wrong!  Just checked his e-mails and he has a job interview on Thursday at the company where I work!!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hiya, I am being treated at Leigh clinic. There is St Marys as well but I don't know much although they are associated. Does this help?


----------



## Ourturn

Sue  Fingers crossed for your DH  

Logging of now, have a good night!


----------



## littleblackdress

Evening ladies 

Thanks soooo much for your lovely welcomes.  Just had agood read back trying to remember names and where your at with your tx.

I am having a really bad few days, now that i know tx is starting i feel really overwhelmed and stressed with everything, i am terrible at work and came home and cried my eyes out tonight.  thought i was coping with everything but feel really   Am i normal ? 

sorry for the me post 

em x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Em,  

It can be a bit overwhelming cant it? Its like getting on a rollercoaster, its ok in the queue but once you start descending up to the top you start getting butterflies. Its fine to be emotional but remember as well that this is what you have been waiting for and its so good to know that something is happening at last.

There are lots of lovely ladies on this thread and we are all at different stages which makes you realise that you are not alone on the rocky road of TTC xxx


----------



## littleblackdress

hi sammy 

thanks for replying, we have been waiting for so long now (6 years) i keep thinking to myself, its finally happening  . was laid in bed last night thinking about all the stuff i want to get done in the house before a baby comes along,  i'm not even pg yet   my poor dh is gonna be busy  

Thanks again hun   got everything crossed for you


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies,

Sue – Hope you’ve had a better day today my lovely.  So your DH has an interview at your place of work …. How do you feel about it?  Love my DH to bits but not sure if I'd want to work with him (and he'd probbly say the same).

Strawbs – Really hope you are wrong about your AF arriving.  .

Bee-Bee – I am so relieved to hear someone actually being sensible about their weight.  It’s great to lose weight, but like you say there is definitely a weight that suits people.  We have a couple of ladies at my work who have been on the Lighter Life diet and they have lost sooooo much weight, that I don’t think that actually look good for it.  Heck … just read your next post – 8lbs in 3 days is a lot honey – don’t fade away on us.

Lou – Hope you’ve had a good day my lovely.

Nicksy – Glad you didn’t have to go out in the horrible weather today.

Kat – Hope your exam goes ok tonight honey.  Lovely to hear you had a nice meal out with your m-i-l.

Als36 – I’m so sorry to hear your AF arrived last night honey. Be kind to yourself.

Sammy – Glad you managed to cheer yourself up, by glamming yourself up.  Hope your DS enjoyed his school trip and disco.  It certainly was cold this morning – the 6th consecutive day we’ve had no heating here.  Sorry, but I have a mental image of you now …. Upside down like a bat .

Kat – Hello honey.  Lots of luck with your weight loss goal.  Sounds like a good idea to go to the gym with your DH – will keep you both motivated.

Harriet - .  Sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down about it all.

Littleblackdress/Em – You are welcome honey & you are perfectly normal.  I remember feeling quite overwhelmed when starting the tx journey, but t.b.h. I seem to be much stronger after everything I’ve been through.  You’ll be fine – just turn to us when you need some more support.  .

 to all the other lovely ladies who didn’t get time to post today.

Thankfully ~Julie whispers again so as not to jinx it~ the pains seem to have eased up so far today.  Really hope that’s going to continue.

Off to get my hair done in the am, then hopefully our heating engineer will come tomorrow pm as promised to get our heating working (6 days without heating now), and then I’m off out with 37 of the guys/gals from work for an Indian and a few drinkies (although I’m not drinking).  Will catch up sometime tomorrow though.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Julie Wilts said:


> Sue - Hope you've had a better day today my lovely. So your DH has an interview at your place of work &#8230;. How do you feel about it? Love my DH to bits but not sure if I'd want to work with him (and he'd probbly say the same).


Hi Julie

My company employs quite a few people, he will be in a totally different building to me. I will only see him at lunchtime and even then we won't sit together, there is this stupid unwritten rule here that you sit with your deparmtent for lunch!

At least when I have a problem, or need some info from his department I have someone so scared of me that it will get done really quickly!!!  

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78

oh my goodness Sue that's sounds a little crazy re lunch!! too funny!!  Hope your DH gets it.. Then I just need to get my DW a job and we are all done..

Well morning everyone on this lovely thread

Well it seems my AF started last night, its very light, ok well actually barely there, but my AF does that sometimes and in a few hours it will start with vengance but its there and I knew it was coming so whilst we are upset we are not devastated.. I think the negative test earlier in the week really helped to prepare us to be honest so Im glad I tested early..  

Hope everyone has a great weekend, Im going to a friend's wedding so I am going to well and truly let my hair down.

xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hiya Strawbs, so sorry to hear about your AF showing up but at least you have your next step planned out and can have a great time over the weekend without the worry  

I dont think I am too far behind you. I still have not got sore boobies (always do from ovulation to AF) and I am so bloated I cant get any pants to fit me (again always do before AF). So I think I will get mine over the weekend  

Do you go and see Kings (in the Wings) in December?


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all Thank Crunchie its Friday !!!!!  

Strawbs - So sorry lovely that AF showed up and i don't blame you about letting your hair down this weekend enjoy the wedding - I love a good wedding xx

Sammy - I   that everything will work out for you lovely.

Julie - Hope the meal last night was lovely and that you enjoyed time with your friends. Got any nice plans for the weekend? xx

Morning to Sue, Nicsky, Als, Littleblackdress, Lou, Sobroody1 and anyone I missed

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Kat,

How are you? Enjoying having the house to yourself at last?  

Only 7 days til testing for you, any signs that AF may show up? There is a woman on the 2WW who has had a BFP on her first month on clomid so it goes to show that if you get the right time then it will work for you (male factors depending  ) so good luck to you.

Morning everyone!! Happy Friday

xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning sammy and Kat,

thanks    Im doing ok actually, obviously disappointed but we will get there..  it gives me some time to focus on more weight loss so I can egg share at lwc eventually and also on DW who needs some help getting back on her feet..

Sammy - he he kings in the wings, we actually go and see them on Nov 25 so 1 month tomorrow and then hopefully if there is no waiting list I may be able to start on my next AF in Dec, fingers crossed!!  Until Nov 25 babies are just going to have to get parked as we wont know the schedule until then..

Keep positive honey, what day are you on now? When is your actual AF due?  Im sorry I couldnt stay on the 2ww with you longer..

xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

My AF was due on Monday (same day as basting) and I am only on day 5 of the 2ww. I lasted a little longer last month but I am feeling okay about it to be honest. I know when she arrives I will be devastated   I just dont know what else this bloating could be. I get it 2 days before AF and I always rub it like a baby bump ha ha because its the closest I feel I am going to get. I mentioned it in my diary on Wednesday that I walked around Boots on Wednesday cradling it like a bump  

Gone mad on 2WW officially. There is still 10% of me that i cant switch off which always thinks "this could be it" but 90% of me knows what is around the corner  

Good luck for you appointment. We have one more turn on IUI and I said we would have a break next month as Xmas is going to be a hard time for us but I am now re-considering. That way we can start the year thinking about IVF and get onto the waiting list. I just dont know at the moment, havent even discussed it with DH yet.

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Strawbs: So sorry that AF turned up, this process is all so frustrating

Sammy :Keep   hun it's not over til AF sings!

Kat: How are you hun? How was your exam?

Nicksy: Dare I ask? Any news?

Julie: Glad the pains have subsided a little bit

Sue: Good news about your dh job interview


----------



## Kathryne

Sammy - my MIL goes home today DH is off so he is sorting all of that out so when I go home today the house will be all mine again     With regards to AF showing up I have to be honest I haven't really thought about it much only because I am under no illusion that by just taking the trigger injection that a BPF will work plus we didn't have as much BMS that we would of hoped for!!! Never mind 1st IUI wont be that long obviously scan etc permitting.

Hi Harriet - I am fine thanks lovely and I passed my exam - thank god one down lots and lots to go  
what you up to this weekend xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Got quite a buys weekend hun. Saturday day we have to go shopping for a christening outfit for our godson, then in the evening we have some family over for dinner. Then sunday i'm taking my mum shopping for a christening outfit then off to my cousins to see our godson. So its all christening related really which is a bit of a bummer when you are having fertility treatment. Anyway we will get through it like we always do. What about you?


----------



## Kathryne

Well tonight DH is cooking us a meal then tomorrow we will prob do a little shopping and in the evening we are going our with my brother & his girlfriend. Hopefully Sunday just chill out and watch X-Factor and Strictly from Sat (I know I'm sad!!!)  I do understand that this weekend will prob be a little hard for you lovely but hopefully one day it will be your turn xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Thanks Kat - how was your meal cooked by the michelin chef last weekend


----------



## Kathryne

oh Harriet your going to   we had a chinese take away     lovely though!!
He was working in the day so didnt have time but he has promised he will for next time.


----------



## Harriet_LF

i didn't think michelin starred chefs would lower themselves to getting a takeaway!


----------



## Kathryne

I know but it did make me laugh


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

No Lou yet today  .  Hope she's ok.

Kat - How lovely to have your house back to yourselves now and I think you deserve a medal for having m-i-l with you for so long.  Hope you can have some lovely time together this weekend.

Harriet - .  Hope this weekend turns out to be much better than you probably expect honey.    that they will all be getting ready in a year's time for your l/o's christening.  .

Strawbs - So sorry to hear you think your AF is just starting.  So good to hear that you have some positive focus though.  .  Hope your DW gets something sorted soon for work.

Sammy - Really hope you are wrong about your AF and she leaves you alone for 9 months.  .

Sue - Wow, that sounds like a strict place to work - I rarely ever get a lunchbreak, but would really dislike having to sit with all my Department - I'd relish a break to get away from them .  Hope it's a better day for you today & some of the sickies turned up today.

Amanda - Hope the move is going ok today.

Leech - Wonder how you are getting on my lovely.  Not long now. 

Been to the hairdressers this am and had a trim and a bit of a re-style (again ).  Just altered my parting to one side so that instead of having a fringe cut in (too drastic), I've got a longer bit over part of my forehead.  Going to take a bit of getting used to, but think I like it so far.  Off out tonight for my meal with the guys from work.  Hope it's going to be ok - I'll just stay sober and stand back and watch the entertainment .

Hope everyone has lovely plans for their weekends.  This will sound a bit sad, but we are planning to go to our local carnival tomorrow night - it's usually a fantastic night out and DD loves it.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Julie - Sorry lovely I must of read your message wrong i thought it was last night you went out with friends from work   enjoy yourself tonight lovely


----------



## Nicksy

Afternoon girlies, 

Hope you are all well!

Harriet - hi honey, how are you? I hope that your weekend is ok - we do always seem to get through everything that is thrown at us don't we hon?

Julie - Hope you have a fab evening hun, your new hairstyle sounds lovely. 

Kat -   so funny about the chef having a takeaway!  Are you going to try and do the cookalong with Gordon tonight?

Strawbs - very sorry to hear about your AF starting   Big hugs honey xx

Sammy - hope the ugly AF stays away from you lovey!

Well nothing to report from me as usual.  Looking forward to the weekend and X Factor - aren't I sad??

Is anyone on ******** here - we should all have a get together on there!!

xxx

xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kat - No worries honey - it's so hard to keep up with everything.

Nicksy - If I can ever find the time I plan on getting onto ******** (I spend too long on FF to find the time ).  It was sooooo right what you said to Harriet - about how we always seem to get through everything.  I was only thinking the other day how much I've taken on board this year & that a year ago I would have thought I would never have coped with everything.  I can't believe how much stronger I feel about lots of things these days.  Like I'm sure I said before the old saying of "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger" feels appropriate - and I sometimes feel like Mike Tyson and Geoff Capes combined .  Grrrrr, still no news yet then honey.    .


----------



## Nicksy

No Julie nothing   

I am sure it was you who also said that God wouldn't give to us what he didn't think we could cope with!  I think thats a lovely saying and I must admit it has kept me strong at times this year. 

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Your hair sounds fab Julie, I am having mine cut next week. I'm thinking of having a proper fringe put in   at the moment i have a sweeping one which i am bored with

Nickys, i can't believe it anyone would think that they don't want your eggs. Can you not go down there and shout at someone?


----------



## Nicksy

I am starting to think that I need to do that Harriet - perhaps that is the only way they will listen to me.


----------



## Kathryne

Harriet - Im having my hair next next week to and i cant wait.  Since I have had it cut shorter its grown like wild fire.

Nicksy - Keep nagging them lovely they will soon cave in and sort you out x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey ladies

Sorry went AWOL for a bit - trying to set myself up on ******** .

Nicksy - So glad that the comment has helped you - I think of it often.  I'm really angry on your behalf for them not phoning you yet.  

Kat/Harriet - My new style is going to probably take more getting used to than getting it cut short .  I was just too nervous to get a fringe cut, but I bet I'll be back there soon getting one cut .  Hope you are both happy with yours next week.

No sign of Lou today - maybe she's helping Amanda move .


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - When you are up and running on ******** add me as a friend xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

I'm up and crawling .  Do you want to pm me your details so I can add you hun.


----------



## Harriet_LF

right i'm off now have a good weekend all


----------



## Kathryne

Bye Harriet  

I'm off to have a good weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Bye ladies

I'm off to get ready for my night out.

XXXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Strawbs – Sending you lots and lots of hugs (also to your DW).  I am so sorry that the witch has turned up.  Have a great time at the wedding, go out and do something you will regret in the morning!!!!

Sammy – sending more hugs to you.  I hope you are wrong and the witch stays away – for a long time!  What you are feeling is totally normal, cracking up is compulsory during a 2ww.  I have gone through times where I have cradled my belly and chatted to the follies.  Good luck with whatever you decide regarding IUI.

Nicksy - do you want us to go round and sort them out?  I have a ******** account but I have never used it – not sure I have even looked at it!  I agree that is a lovely saying, but sometimes I feel like saying “look God, you have had your fun, just please give us a baby!”

Kat – did someone mention crunchies

Harriet – hope you manage to cope ok with all the christening stuff.

Julie – have fun with your colleagues, and have fun at the carnival!!  It isn’t sad, I love the carnival!

Anyone heard from Bee??  I hope everything is ok.

DH has been ill in bed today, he just asked me to throw him a chocolate because he had a funny taste in his mouth, I asked him if it was a metallic taste and he said it was – so I think he is pregnant!!!! Lol!

Have a great weekend everyone!!!

Sue


----------



## Nicksy

PM me your details on ******** too and I will add you!! 

Hope you are all ok this evening. 

Hi Sue honey, hope you have a lovely weekend - just a flying visit from me!!

xxx


----------



## littleblackdress

Hi ladies 

Hope your all well.  Just a flying visit, going out tonight.  gonna have my last good drinking session before tx 

Have a lovely evening girls 

Em x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Lot of flying here tonight!!!  Am I the only one without a real life??  

Sue


----------



## factorV

Hi ladies,

Just a fast update.  I won't bore you will all the details of this never-ending week.

I (finally) have two follies at 18mm and I get to trigger tonight and go for basting on sunday.  It only took me to CD20.  

FactorV/Susan


----------



## Wraakgodin

Excellent news Susan!!!!

I am so happy for you!!!!!

Good luck on Sunday, and for the pee stick in a couple of weeks!

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi girls, I am a big fan of ********, even found an IUI buddy on there  it would be great to put a face to the name. My DH is taking me out for a curry tonight, nothing fits me. Having to wear the leggings I have worn all week again tonight. This bloating is embarassing now. DH pointed out that I have had it for a few days now so it may good. Extra large is never good!!

Have a great weekend all. If AF shows up then this will be my first port of call xx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Hope you are all ok - is nobody around this morning  

I have had a bit of a rubbish weekend to be honest.  It was announced on Saturday that DH's neice is pregnant with her 2nd baby - I remember her announcing her 1st pregnancy and me getting upset then, so basically she has got pregnant twice whilst we have been trying. Thats 4 ladies now all pregnant around me.  To be honest it was the straw that broke the camels back and I basically cried myself to sleep with DH cuddling me and telling me that he would sort everything out today.  I think he is going to ring the hospital and go mad!! At least they might do something! For those of you that don't know I have been waiting around 6 weeks for someone to come back to me about doing IVF egg share (and we are paying).  

Sorry that it is such a me post but I don't really know whether I am more angry or upset - I know I just feel terrible.  Oh well onwards and upwards eh?? 

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Wow it is quiet this morning, right time for some posts

Nicksy: Poor you, I completely understand how you feel. I dread hearing the news that someone else is pg. One of my uni friends is also pg with her 2nd child (all in the time i have been trying). There isn't much I can say really except one day it will happen to you, you just have to stay strong and when it does the baby will be all the more precious. And anyway you might end up having twins which will mean that you have beaten your dh's niece!  

Sammy: I have just read your diary, wow you have had a bit of an up and down weekend eh hun. How are you feeling today? Stay away from those pee sticks  

Kat / Lou / Julie / Sprinkle: Where are you all today then?

AAM: Well my weekend wasn't too bad considering it was so baby orientated. Managed to get a christening gown for our godson's christening without crying. Next weekend will be tough though, its the actual christening and I should have a good idea of whether IUI has worked by then. There will be tears before bedtime I fear!


----------



## Kathryne

Morning lovely ladies hope you all had a good weekend xx

Susan - Great news I will be   for you lovely  
Em - Hope you enjoyed your night out x
Nicksy - Sorry to hear about DH niece, its not east having so many people around you pg is it.  But hopefully with DH ringing the clinic something will happen for you soon PMA PMA    - thinking of you lovely .I have PM'd you my details for ******** xx
Amanda - Hope the move went well on Friday, hope you took it easy  
Julie - How did Fri night go with your work colleagues? - did you enjoy xx
Harriet - Glad this weekend was not too bad after all xx

Hi to everyone and hope you are all OK

Well just a little update on me - AF turned up out of the blue on Sat (Day 24!!!) so I rang the clinic and they said that can happen when you take the trigger shot ovritrelle.  So anyway, I am now booked in for a day 7 scan on Fri (as they don't scan on Sat) and then maybe one on Mon - hopefully then if everything is OK we will have our very 1st proper IUI next week  I just    that everything will be OK.

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks Harriet - I am glad that your weekend wasn't too bad.  I am praying that you get your BFP from this IUI.  How are you feeling honey - have you got a nice postive feeling  ?  

Hi Kat - Thanks for the PM honey - I have requested you as a friend    I am so excited for you starting your first IUI - PMA to you   

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - Thanks lovely have to be honest I'm getting a little nervous now it all getting a little too real! but hey just need to chill out and relax I have taken up pillates which I find helps lots


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Nicksy

No not positive in the slightest tbh. I have no symptoms but then I don't this early in my cycle. If I am going to get my AF i will start getting pains probably from Wednesday onwards. My dh did ask why we was bothering with IUI then if neither of us think it will work. I didn't have any answer to that!

Kat: Glad that you're starting treatment soon, how exciting your wait is nearly finally over!


----------



## Nicksy

Kat - Don't be nervous honey, it really is very exciting.   Pilates sounds like a good idea - I think I need to find a way to relax - sometimes I get myself in such a tizz!!

Harriet - PMA honey.  IUI works for people - Amanda and Leech are proof of that! I know its hard and I'm a fine one to talk!!   to you honey!!

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Harriet - I really do hope it works for you lovely you so deserve it xxx


----------



## littleblackdress

Hey ladies 

Hope everyones had a great weekend.  

Nicksy - sorry to hear about your dh niece,  just want to give you a hug   hate to read about you crying yourself to sleep.  Think your right to ring the hospital,  i have had to chase up the hospital throughout it all,  When i rang to see if our funding was through it had been through over 6 weeks and nobody had been intouch with me.  lots of  

Harriet - got everything crossed for you    

Katheryne - Glad your treatments starting soon, hopefully mine starts next week also    

Sammy - hope your ok


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks Littleblackdress, how are you honey, how was your weekend?

It is extremely quiet on here today!! Where is everyone?

A little pic for us all!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Littleblackdress - Great news we could be going through treatment together  
Nicksy - I know its really quiet on here today.  I just did a little Christmas shopping in my lunch hour trying to get bits 'n' bobs when I see them.  But I have said I'm not going mad this year - but I say that every bloomin year


----------



## Nicksy

Kat - I know I am always like that when I do my Xmas Shopping.  I always say that I am going to be more prepared every Xmas and get the shopping done early but I am always on the last minute!!

I can't be bothered to get any work done today - I have been looking at everyones pics on ********  

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

oh god some of mine a really doggie


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Girls, I am going to have to PM you my details. I love having a nosey at people on ********, its the modern way to curtain twitch dont you think?  

I started spotting this morning, well creamy CM yesterday and brown creamy CM when I wiped today. It seems to have worn off now so may have spoken to soon!! Still have AF pains and the tops of my legs ache so she is on her way at least  

How is everyone else doing? Have you had a good weekend? Its quiet on here today


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sammy - Oh I do hope everything will be OK for you


----------



## Nicksy

Sammy hun, I have just pm'd you!!

Kat - I have had a look at your pics there are some lovely ones - you looked gorgeous on your wedding day  

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Sammy: Good news that the brown stuff has stopped, maybe thats a good sign

Kat / Nicksy: I have pm'd you ******** details


----------



## Kathryne

Well ladies I'm of. I'm going to make tea tonight homemade Salmon and broccoli fishcakes Yum Yum!!!
Speak to you tomorrow xxx


----------



## factorV

Hello ladies,

I have officially been basted as of yesterday on CD22.  I think sammy still wins for the longest IUI stimming.  (btw i hope everything is ok sammy).

Susan/FactorV


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh blimey!  You lot have woken up!!!  It was all rather quiet during the weekend!!!  

Nicksy – sending you lots of hugs.  I am fortunate that not many close friends are pregnant.  I hope you find good ways of coping through her pregnancy.

Goooooooo Mr Nicksy!!!!  Make that call!!!!!

Harriet – sending you hugs in advance for next weekend.  I have everything crossed for your cycle.  Slap for you and DH – PMA!

Kat – have everything crossed for you

Sammy – sending you hugs.  I hope everything will be ok

Susan – congratulations!!!  I will have everything crossed for you!

Not much going on here.  DH was ill over the weekend, but better now.  I can feel that AF is on the way, just waiting for her to arrive so I can start the next cycle! 

Sue


----------



## factorV

I have bad news.

The doc just called my insemination only had 1.2 million sperm.  It's supposed to be above 5 million.  My chances of success just dropped.  Have to meet the doc to see if we have a male factor.  They never tested him cos he's got me pg twice before.

Will the stress ever end?

Susan/FactorV


----------



## littleblackdress

Evening ladies 

Sammy -    that af not on its way for you hun     

Kat - yes keep me posted how you get on, would be great if we go through tx together 

Nicksy - Am a bit better than last week thanx, was very emotional, did my own head in so god knows how others put up with me  

Factorv - so sorry to read your post hun   

Think i need to sort one of these ******** things


----------



## Wraakgodin

Susan - sending you lots and lots of hugs.

We are here for you if you need to talk - ok?

Sue


----------



## Sammysmiles

Factor V, it only takes one sperm to make a baby. Just concentrate on that and lots of   for you sweetie xx
Hi Wraakgodin, it has been quiet here this weekend? I have been writing a TTC diary so it has taken me away from here. Will try and be better, I am always checking
Littleblackdress, it is en route. Not fully here yet but she will be. Damn witch!!
Harriet, I am not worried any more. What will be will be, decided against any more TX. We are just going to do our own thing for a while and see what happens. Concentrate on the family we have got and start having fun again!

I think the final straw was the first and last time we had my legs in the air. It tipped us over the edge and just thought, sod it. Lets see what Mother Nature has in store. I have eggs and DH has sperm, Que sara sara (I think!)

Added a couple of new ******** friends today for here, if there is anybody else who wants a new friend please PM me 

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is okay tonight. I am catching up on Eastenders and Hollyoaks, thank God for Sky +


----------



## factorV

The DH had a really bad cold last week.  Could that be the reason for a low count?  I don't want us both to have fertility issues.  I was finally feeling positive and now I'm back to square one.  What are the chances of fertilization without 1.2 million sperm?

Thanks ladies for your support.

Susan


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sammy – I have found your diary and have now marked the thread as “notify”, so I can see your updates!  I will update my ******** to at least have some info and then I will PM you!

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies 

Was a very quiet weekend on here, and a very quiet day too.  Hope everyone is ok?

Nicksy – Oh honey, I am so terribly sorry to hear what a terrible time you’ve had, and how upset you’ve been.  Wish there was something I could do or say to make things better for you.  It’s so hard when everyone around you is getting pg easily, but I really  that you will be announcing yours very, very soon.  

Harriet – So glad that your survived the weekend, but like you say, next weekend will be really hard.  Just try and think that you and your DH will soon be christening your l/o.   .

Kat – Sorry that your AF showed up so early, but good that you are likely to have your first IUI this week.  How is it, having the house back to yourselves?  Good I hope.  Pilates sounds a great idea – I wouldn’t be without my yoga now.

Littleblackdress – Hello honey.  Hope you are doing ok.

Lou – Hope you are ok my lovely?  

Sue – Hope you are having a good day honey, and had a good weekend.  When is your DH’s interview?  This week wasn’t it?

Well, I had a fab time out on Fri night – was nice to stay sober, stand back, and watch everyone else making idiots of themselves .  One particular lady/girl was ridiculously flirtatious and luckily for her is off on holiday this week so didn’t hear what everyone was saying about her.  Was a funny night though.  

On Sat evening we went to our local carnival which was fab, and then I went to Church with DD yesterday.  Work today and tomorrow and then my usual Wed/Thurs/Fri but obviously DD is on hol’s so hoping to catch up with some friends.  Trying to fight off a cold, because they won’t do my op on Mon if I have one, so taking Vicks First Defence & trying to eat well.

Catch up soon,
Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Martha Moo

New home ladies,

Happy Chatting 

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=164556.0

Happy Chatting

Love Emxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Ooooooh, me first!!


----------



## Guest

evening!!!- been so busy last couple of weeks just havent had a chance to get online.  just about to read through to get on top of any news and whats happening.

So have my appointment for chat about IUI in morning, is this just a chat or do they prod and poke?? 

Susan - sorry about dp sperm, it does take one so try not to be too despondent xxx


----------



## MrsMo

Hiya
I'm just starting out on my IUI journey and had my chat last Thursday.  I didn't get poked or prodded, the nurse was lovely and explained the process, gave us the needles, sharps bin, cotton wool, DVD on injecting etc. It was an opportunity for us to ask questions so if you are like me and your mind goes blank when it comes to tx write some questions down.

My AF arrived the following day.  It was a bit of shock as I usually have very long cycles but now it's all steam ahead.  Got my prescription (menopur/hcg), had my first scan today (very odd!) and DH injected me in my belly this evening.  All very surreal I must say. 

Anyway, hope that helped!


----------



## Guest

Thanks so much for that - i really did not know what to expect!! Wow that was quick for you bet it does feel surreal, are you on the NHS or funding this yourself? xx


----------



## MrsMo

We are lucky enough to be on NHS and have been told that we can have 3 trys.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Guest

wishing you all the luck for first time lucky!! 

We are also on NHS so good to know its quick to get started!


----------



## factorV

just saying hi ladies so i can keep track of the new thread.

Susan


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh no - we were going to do a list of us all and what stage we are all at during treatment as the first post!

Sammy, if we work something out, can we amend your first post and put the information on that? We will still respect you as being the first poster on the new thread!  The only thing is, we will have to PM you when we have updates and you are the only one who can amend your thread - is that ok? Or we can start fresh next new thread and I will ask Em to give me some notice so I am the first poster!

If you all e-mail me a short description, for mine it would be something like -

Wraakgodin - just about to start 5th IUI, October/November 2008 -  for a miracle!

If it is agreeable to Sammy!

Sue


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning ladies just a quick one so I don't loose you, hope you are all well


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hey Sue my update is below

Harriet - 3rd IUI OTD 5 /11/08

I have also been keeping track of everyone else if you want me to send you a list!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet how are you my lovely?  Such an angel for keeping a list


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning everyone,

I just wanted to pop my head in and see how everyone was..  Not much of an update from me.. Am still pretty gutted that the IUI didnt work but we are getting there.. All chances of DW's job being reinstated were dashed yesterday so now we are full steam ahead on getting her a new job..  Went to a wedding and let my hair down and got very very drunk (and then quite emotional) so am back off the booze now for a while as think its just too much of an emotive time to be off boozing it up..

We are now just waiting to get in to see Kings which is on the 25th November so now officially less than a month away..

Good luck everyone!!

Sammy- let me know how you get on with whether your AF comes or not..

xxx


----------



## Guest

morning - hope i didnt mess up anything posting yesterday  

Sorry Strawbs to hear the IUI didnt work i tried to read through the threads to catch up and was sorry to hear af showed xx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, 

Hope you are all ok!!

Gembow - Hi hun - glad that you are getting started on the IUI treatment. A chat normally just means that - they don't prod and poke normally 

Strawbs - I am sorry that the tx didn't work for you and I am also sorry about the news of DW's job - I hope that she can find something soon!!

Harriet (Lisa) - Hi honey - it is lovely to get a face to the name.  I think you know where I am in the list don't you??   Waiitng for treatment (probably for the next 3 years)  

MrsMo - welcome to the thread honey - it is lovely to have you on board and all the best ok luck with this iui  

Sue & Susan - Hope you are both ok!! 

Kat - Morning hun - are you ok - still excited about your treatment?  

Julie - Thanks for your kind words as usual honey - I do really appreciate it and it is lovely to know that someone is also thinking of me   Glad that you had a good night on Friday - you deserve it!!

AAM - Well DH rang the hospital yesterday and was told that the Doctor was on holiday all this week. Basically he lost it big time with the poor administrator    He has demanded that the senior fertility nurse calls him back today and if she doesn't, we will be going elsewhere    I will let you know how we get on!!

xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

thanks ladies..  I think the stress of it all is getting to us a little but we will get there..  

Gembow - congrats on your 1st appt, I am so happy you will be starting soon..

nicksy - what is the hold up? why are they not giving you a start date? I dont understand how they can do that..

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all xx

Strawbs - BIG BIG   to you lovely xx

Gembow - Congrat on your app remember to make notes before you go x

Nicksy - I don't blame your DH for loosing it the poor administrator there is probably used to it!!! hopefully you will get some good new today   

Harriet - Morning lovely hope you are OK xx

Julie - Hope you have a good day at work xx

And morning to everyone else I hope you are all OK 

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Ourturn

Hi ladies 


Factor V, my dh had a bad cold and fever last year and we were told that would affect his sperm count for 3 months. Try not to worry, it only takes 1!   

Nicksy - any news?


Sue - Sobroody due wc 27th Nov, but due to slow growing follys, this will probably  take place w/c 3rd Nov. Please let this work!  

Here's my update. Had a day 11 scan yesterday. Last time my lining was 3mm and  I had one follicle on my right ovary at 7mm. This time my lining was 5mm (better) and I had four follicles, x2 on my left ovary, x2 on my right, all at around 7mm (largest was on the right at 7.5mm). So more follicles have grown which is good, but they don't know what happened to the follicle from the last scan. Either it has disappeared or stopped growing  
I saw a different nurse who said the growth was slower than average and not what they were expecting (because of my blood test results and previous pregnancies). She seemed a bit negative and said 'well you know there are no guarantees'  but then she said that they had ladies inject up to day 22 and get pregnant. They have upped my dose of menapur (again) to x4 ampules, which means x2 injections every night. I have to go in again tomorrow for another scan/blood test. She said the chances of iui taking place at the end of this week is unlikely, but not impossible. Please keep your fingers crossed for me tomorrow. Just had load of cm (sorry tmi!) and my tummy is tender so I am hoping the follys are growing lots as we speak. Main side effects seem to be extreme tiredness, lots of spots (especially around the neck)  and being emotional. 

Things are looking a bit better at work. With the support of my manager I have requested to reduce my hours to a 4 day working week (will still be doing 34 hours), with x3 days on site and x1 day working from home. This means I will only be doing the 140 mile round trip 3 days per week. Obviously it means a cut in pay but hopefully the extra time at home will mean less stress, more rest and a better chance of making a baby! 

Hope everyone is OK

Sobroody x


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Sobroody,

No news from me yet I'm afraid!! 

[fly][/fly]         [fly][/fly]

Here is a little follie growing dance for you honey.  that your IUi will go ahead and that you get a great BFP!!

xxx


----------



## Nicksy

Woohoo its snowing here                             

I love the snow!!


----------



## Kathryne

Sobroody - my finger are well and truly crossed for you lovely    
Nicksy - Snowing!!! we just had the heaviest hail storm - it set all the car alarms off


----------



## Harriet_LF

No snow here today I guess that I am too far South

Having real trouble working today, I feel soooo tired (not really sure why as i'm getting plenty of sleep), I also feel like someone has put a tonne of cotton wool in my head

Nicksy: Any word yet? That hospital is having a laugh aren't they

Lou: How are you feeling?

Kat: Hello!

Sobroody: Good that you have managed to cut your hours

Hi to the newbies gembo and mrs mo


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Harriet - sorry you are not feeling yourself but hey it could be good signs


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am so jealous of you having snow   it is just wet and miserable here.  I am fine work is stressing me out slightly as my boss left on Friday to set up her own business but counting the weeks till I am off.....


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - I bet you are do you have a nice little bump yet? xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat sometimes but nothing to say you could tell I was pg if you didn't know me, Dh says it looks like I have swallowed a pickled onion...


----------



## Harriet_LF

so flattering an onion bump!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know.... bless him


----------



## Harriet_LF

I   that these are good signs Kat - not long now until you can go insane on the 2ww too!

Are you going to find out the sex of the baby Lou - i'm sure we have asked you this before


----------



## Kathryne

Harriet - I know the great 2ww  but I'm not getting excited as it all depends on Fri and my scan.  Last month my lining was only 6mm   which is not the best but my follies were OK 20mm and 14mm - so who knows xx

Lou - A pickled onion


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet no I want it to be a surprise....  I hope you all join me very soon being


----------



## Kathryne

me to Lou


----------



## Harriet_LF

Me too !


----------



## Leicesterlou

Here you are girls lots of baby dust for you all


----------



## Guest

just back from appointment and i get 6 goes of the IUI in consecutive months and then IVF at the end if no joy still.  He wants me to start on natural cycles so i just go in when a clear blue LH tests is positive, imreally happythe amount of free goes but gutted i dont get the medication to start, i feel the chances are better by checking follies and having scans, but i dont get that and im sure i dont alwasy ov so feels like a waste of a few goes.  Does this all sound about right?? xxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Gem - My 1st one (hopefully next week) is going to be unmedicated but I do have to go in for scan on day 8,10 & 12 if needed.  We will get 3 apptempts at IUI then if these have no worked we get popped on the IVF/ICSI waiting list. All the very best lovely


----------



## Guest

Really - do you feel you ov and is it so far unexplained infertlity for you?  I guess we have done well with 6 goes then sounded really good when he said that.  Wonder why Im not getting scans, were you given the clearblue sticks to test for lh to know when to go in x


----------



## Kathryne

Yes lovely it is kinda unexplained infertility for the both of us but i did have a bloked tube which is now un-blocked.  No, we were not given the ovulation sticks I think thats probably because I am being scanned each hospital has their own way of doing things I guess x


----------



## Harriet_LF

I have had one medicated cycle and 2 unmedicated cycles. With the medicated cycle i had scans and drugs, which resulted in 1 follie about 18 mm, the second cycle was unmedicated with no scans which unnerved me a bit so for the 3rd cycle i requested scans and was given the option of up to 4. In the end i only needed one and the nurse did comment that i did better off the drugs than on.  At day 8 I had one follie at 16 mm and lining of 8 mm, I was basted on day 12 so i am hoping it had grown a bit more in this time. I am currently on the 2ww so don't know whether I will be attempting a 4th cycle or not but that will be the last one before IVF. Hope this helps


----------



## Guest

thank you- good to know what they do at different places and that the natural cycle was better for you.  Must be so hard being on the 2ww, wishing that time flys by   x


----------



## Harriet_LF

me too maybe if we all concentrate hard enough it will be the 5th Nov before we know it!


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi girls,

Well   AF started in full force last night.

Decided not to do another IUI cycle. Just going to concentrate on DS and being man and wife for now. Surprisingly though I feel alot better about that, I know we can get pg on our own and we are on the IVF waiting list for 2009.

Parents offered to pay for IVF for us but we are happy to wait on the NHS and use the time productively with a nice holiday and a great Xmas.

Good luck to everyone else, praying for BFP's for you all

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sammy - Sorry to hear that AF showed up lovely but I am really glad that you ar thinking positive and wish you all the very best for the future xx


----------



## factorV

So sorry to hear your news Sammy.  Thinking of you.

        

Susan/FactorV


----------



## Strawbs78

Sammy, 

posted to you on the other thread too..

Im so sorry hon, take some time and be kind to yourself..  You are on the list for IVF and the break might be just what you need - that is easier said than done trust me we are in the same boat...

I am thinking of you!

x


----------



## Guest

Im so sorry Sammy  good to hear its not getting you down and your being positive, youve done is naturally b4 you can do it again!! xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sammy hun – I am so sorry to hear about your BFN, I just don’t know what to say.  Sending you lots of love and hugs.  I hope that although you have decided to stop IUI, that you will still keep in touch with us all.  I hope you enjoy the time out and break from ttc, and that when the time comes for that IVF that you will be full of enthusiasm and  for treatment and get a BFP first time!

Harriet – it would be excellent if you could send me the list!  Good luck for the 5th.  Remember remember the 5th November!  Hope you are feeling better, get a good nights sleep tonight!

Strawbs – sorry to hear that there was no reprieve for DW’s job.  I hope she finds something else soon.  Sending you both lots of hugs.

Nicksy – standing up and giving your DH a standing ovation!!!      I hope you get some answers soon!  No snow here, have a snowball fight for me!

Sobroody – think positively hun, there are 4 follies there!  I hope the extra menapur works and those little ones grow and grow.  I hope things go well tomorrow.  I am glad to hear that your boss is understanding.  I hope the reduced hours and reduced stress will help.

Gembow – 6 IUI and one IVF is excellent news!  Sorry, I don’t know much about unmedicated cycles, but I see the other ladies have given you some info!

Kat – I hope everything goes well next week!

Not much going on here, DH working late so I can spend the whole evening online without feeling guilty about neglecting him!    I have done some updating on ********, I can't remember who was talking about it on the other thread, but if you want my details, PM me and I will add you!

Sue


----------



## littleblackdress

Hey ladies - hope your well 

Still trying to remember your names so please forgive me if i get things wrong  
Sammy - so sorry your AF turned up hun.  Glad your feeling positive about things though and a good holiday and xmas sounds just great.  take care  

lou - a pickled onion   

Hello to nicksy, strawbs, harriett, susan, Kathryne & all the ladies i've missed


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey ladies

Big apologies for not doing lots of personals tonight - to tired to focus much (sorry).  Doesn't mean I'm not thinking about you & don't love you all.

Sammy - So sorry your AF arrived honey, but so good to hear you being so positive about things already.  Like Sue says, keep in touch with us, and be kind to yourself.  .

Lou -  about the pickled onion comment.

Big  and love to everyone,
Catch up soon.
Julie
XXX


----------



## Hope and Pray

Hi everyone

I'm back after being completely deflated after the last failed attempt......... picked myself back up and basting day is tom and just wanted to ask a quick question if anyones online.

When I went to the toilet tonight after work I had the clear stringy stuff downstairs..........do you get this before or after ovulation as am worrying now that I have ovulated even tho I did the Ovitrelle injection last night at 10.15pm.

Sammy.........I am so sorry to hear it hasnt worked for you this time. A nice holiday sounds like just the ticket. I have one lined up ready if this cycle doesnt work as a "pick me up"

Love to you all and will be back with more personals tom


----------



## Nicksy

Hi H & P, 

Hope you are ok honey - The cm that you are describing normally means that ovulation is about to happen, so you should be good timing for your basting tomorrow honey!

Hope that helps

xxx

A quick hello to everyone else - I have only popped on - speak to you all tomorrow

xxx


----------



## Hope and Pray

Thanks Nicksy for your speedy response. Really put my mind to rest. Will be back on here tom to catch up with everyone xxx


----------



## littleblackdress

H & P - good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Wraakgodin

Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow Hope and Pray!                           

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Blimey Zuri - that sounds like a you have been through a lot.  I hope you have a speedy recovery.

At least they have found out what is wrong down there and sorted it out.

Take care

Hugs

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78

oh my goodness Zuri sounds like that surgeon had his work cut out for him, where do you go from here?

Morning everyone

Well it seems the gravity of what has happened job wise has hit DW as of yesterday, the market is so slow and she doesnt have alot of experience (made a career change 2 months ago) so she is panicking..  I am trying to keep her spirits high and encouraging her to get on with her career related  study and even if it takes a few months something will come up but it just breaks my heart to think of her now not doing something she loves and being at home being alone and miserable...    After a little bit of rowing we have decided to not talk about babies or money for a couple of weeks and focus on getting her a job and / or her study and me to lose some more weight (am well and truly back on the band wagon now)..

Morning, Julie, Nicksy, littleblackdress, Wraak, Zuri, Lou, Kat, Jess, hope and pray, gembow, factorV, Harriet and sammy smiles + anyone else I have missed!!!


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all xx

H & P - Thinking of you today lovely all the very best   
Strawbs - God you really are having a time of it aren't you lovely I   that your DW will find the right job soon and that all will be OK sending you lots and lots of    xx
Sue - Morning lovely how are you today xx
Zuri - I wish you a speedy recovery  

Nicksy, Sprinkle, Amanda, Lou, Sammy & Julie Morning and a good morning to anyone I have missed out

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Hope and Pray - what you are describing sounds spot on for basting today honey sending you lots of      

Sammy so sorry the wicked witch showed up     good to hear you so positive though but please give yourself a bit of time too    

Julie not long now hun until your op, hope you manage to fit the cold to go ahead     

Kat hey you how are you?

Glad you all liked my DH's comment about the pickled onion hope you are all keeping warm in this     weather


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - I'm OK looking forward to Fri and my scan from there I will know if we can go ahead this month!  How is the pickled onion today


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat praying your scan brings good news honey.  I am fine and the pickled onion seems ok, seems like ages since I saw him/her got an appt with the MW on Tuesday so going to ask to hear the   beating


----------



## Guest

brrrrrrrrrrrrr so cold im tucked on soda with  warm hoody and tea mmmmm.   

Lots of luck hope and pray
Strawbs hope DW find something soon,i was made redundant couple of weeks ago so know how stressful it is!!
Zuri hope you get better soon 

Morning everyone else!


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I bet that will amazing to hear their little heart beat.  
Gem - It is knobling isn't it a nice cuppa sounds good xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Wow we had loads of snow yesterday AND it settled! Thank goodness i'm working at home today.  Right onto some personals

Kat: Whats knobling??  

Lou: Great that you have got your mw appt on Tuesday, i'm so excited for you

Strawbs: Hope your dw finds a job soon

Zuri: Glad your op went well, get well soon  

H & P: Good luck for basting

Julie: How are those pains? 

Sue: Here is the list i have been keeping, not sure how accurate it is so you can maybe post it for all to see

Kat: Starting IUI Nov
Harriet: 2ww OTD 5/11/08
Julie: Lap planned 3/11/08
Zuri: Had op
Lou: BFP
Sprinkle: BFP
Amanda: BFP
Nicksy: Waiting to start IVF
Sammy: Taking a break from treatment


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Harriet - Knobbling is bloomin freezing     have you made a snowman yet x


----------



## Nicksy

Afternoon girlies, 

Hope you are ok!

Hi Lou - hope you are ok honey

H&P - Hi hun, hope the basting went ok today sweetie

Kat - Hiya lovely - any snow there?

Harriet - Hi honey, how are you feeling, the list is fine, everyone else just needs to add where they are. 

Gembow - Hello lovely - how are you?

Strawbs - I am so sorry about your DW - it doesn't rain but it pours doesn't it   BIG hugs to you!

Zuri - Hi honey, it sounds like you have really been through it honey -   Big hugs to you and hope you make a speedy recovery!  Has the doc given any indication about how the IVF will go now?

Hi Sue, Littleblackdress, Julie and anyone else I have missed - hope you are all ok!!

AAM - Well DH called our Doc on his mobile (even though he is on holiday  )  I have now got to ring somebody at Liverpool Womens Hospital this afternoon who he made the referral to and find out what is going on - wish me luck xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Can I put be put on the list too?

Strawbs - waiting for treatment at Kings 25 Nov.

XX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy said:


> Afternoon girlies,
> 
> Hope you are ok!
> 
> Hi Lou - hope you are ok honey
> 
> H&P - Hi hun, hope the basting went ok today sweetie
> 
> Kat - Hiya lovely - any snow there?
> 
> Harriet - Hi honey, how are you feeling, the list is fine, everyone else just needs to add where they are.
> 
> Gembow - Hello lovely - how are you?
> 
> Strawbs - I am so sorry about your DW - it doesn't rain but it pours doesn't it  BIG hugs to you!
> 
> Zuri - Hi honey, it sounds like you have really been through it honey -  Big hugs to you and hope you make a speedy recovery! Has the doc given any indication about how the IVF will go now?
> 
> Hi Sue, Littleblackdress, Julie and anyone else I have missed - hope you are all ok!!
> 
> AAM - Well DH called our Doc on his mobile (even though he is on holiday ) I have now got to ring somebody at Liverpool Womens Hospital this afternoon who he made the referral to and find out what is going on - wish me luck xxx


Nicksy  with the phonecall be sure to update us honey


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - No, no snow yet   I love the snow.  All the best with ringing them lovely - keep us informed xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies  

Strawbs - Hope your DW manages to come up with something soon honey.  It certainly has been a tough time for you both recently.

Kat - Lots of luck for Fri then my lovely.  Really hope all will be ok for your tx next month.  Think the snow will be here sometime today, the temperature just dropped, the sun vanished and the sky looks ominous.  Just would prefer snow in a few weeks time.

Lou - Missed you on here, but at least we got to catch up on **.

Nicksy - Great that you finally got to speak to your Doc & hope the phone call this pm brings some good news and some dates for you.  .

Zuri - OMG - what a lot you had to have done honey.  Really hope you recover soon - hope the hospital is good and you are well looked after.  I keep making myself think what you have had done, and how well you've coped, to make myself less nervy.  Take care honey.

Gembow - Sorry to hear that you got made redundant recently.  Did you manage to get straight into another job?

H&P - Congratulations on being PUPO honey.  Hope it all went ok.

Harriet - List is great honey.  Guess we should say I'm not really TTC.

Sue - Glad you managed to get some on-line time without DH making you feel guilty.  Mine is convinced he won't get a look in now I'm on ** , but after some deep sigh & tutting at about 8.20pm last night I handed the laptop over.

 to all our other lovely ladies.

Any suggestions for preventing colds from coming to anything?  I've been gargling with anti-bac mouthwash morn/night, eating ok, drinking lots of fluids & taking Vicks First Defence, but I'm feeling quite rough today.  I'm not quite sure why, but I'm sure if I'm full of cold I can't have my lap on Mon, so I really need to kick this into touch.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Julie - To be honest I don't think you can do much more than what you are already doing.  I really hope your horrible cold goes away and that you will be as fit as a fiddle readt for next week


----------



## Guest

Hi Julie - other than rest and eating plenty of good food and drink tonsof water! not much else you can do i doubt, I found first defence very good so would keep that up!


----------



## Guest

Nicksy - good luck with phone call  xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie try sitting in bathroom with lost of steam i.e. running red hot bath and inhale the steam it can sometimes help, I think they get concerned as you can't have an GA with a stuffy chest hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks ladies. Think I'll have one of nuclear hot baths tonight then .

Just munching on an apple to make up for lunchtime's muffins with jam.  Planning on doing some juicing when DH gets home (oooo errr missus - that sounds dodgy ).  I meant juicing some fruit/veg - I've got a nice recipe for apple/arrot/ginger which I love.

XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie sounds nice try some hot lemonade too hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hot lemonade  Is that quite literally lemonade heated up Sorry to seem such a , but I've never heard of that before.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes Julie and if you fancy it or even like it have a touch of scotch in it, but it depends if you like whisky


----------



## Kathryne

I have had that before Lou and it does work "Hot Toddie" I think they call it. Lemonade, honey and whisky x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes that's it but I can't stand the whisky so I just have hot lemonade


----------



## Kathryne

me either Lou can't even stand the smell x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ah, I've done a hot toddy with boiling water, whisky and honey before but t.b.h. I don't really like the whisky.  It's the only time I'd ever dream of drinking it.  Might give it a go tonight though to see if it helps.

Thanks ladies - mine of information as usual .

Quiet on here today - have I scared everyone off


----------



## Leicesterlou

It has been quiet of late, not sure why.

Well I am off home have a good evening ladies xxxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Mmmm has been.  Hope Leech/KP/Amanda are all doing ok?

Catch up soon then Lou, my lovely.

Hope you have a fab evening.
XXX


----------



## Julie Wilts

Zuri

OMG - I would have thought they should have sorted that in advance - that's outrageous to do it to you whilst you are trying to recover honey.  Really hope you manage to get it sorted.

XXX


----------



## Kathryne

Zuri - What awful news   I really do hope thing get sorted xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Zuri  - Im so sorry!!  that is absolutely atrocious!! 

x


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - I have just had a quick look and this is a good little recipe - hope it helps xx

Whiskey Hot Toddy Recipe

Ingredients
1 1/2 oz Bourbon Whiskey
1/4 oz Lemon Juice
3/4 oz Sugar Syrup
1 slice Lemon
1 Clove
4 oz hot Water
Mixing Instruction
Heat in a heat-resistant glass, and fill with hot water. Add a lemon slice speared with a clove, and serve.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ah Kat, you are such a sweetie.  .

Thanks..... think I'm going to be the kettle on for a cuppa in a mo'.


----------



## Kathryne

I don't blame you lovely, I'm off shortly DH is making cottage pie for tea lovely comfort food xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Meant to say I'd be putting the kettle on .

We are having cottage pie as well tonight.  Yummy.

Catch up soon all,
XXXX


----------



## Sammysmiles

Zuri,

I cant believe it, I am so mad for you! That is the last thing you need isnt it?

Get your DH down there to have a good old    at them. Where is the justice in it?  

Hi Everybody! Sorry you are verging on a cold Julie! I have heard that Vit C soluble capsules are good for prevention and Enchinea from herbal shops. I always seem to spend the whole of winter with a cold so maybe I should practice what I preach


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Julie; Yep Sammy is right vit c and echinaeca, the vit c has to be a high dose though at leadt 1000 mg

Zuri: So sorry hun that is terrible, you are supposed to be recovering!

Sammy: High hun how are you feeling

Nicksy: Any luck?


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Harriet,

I am okay. I should have remembered from last month how devastating it was when AF shows. Still glad of a break though. My friends have made sure I am booked up with things to do every weekend. I cant wait to have a proper drink! Even had 2 cups of coffee today  

How are you doing? You are nearly there arent you, I am   its good news for you. I cant believe how brave you are. I say that because after 2 IUI I have thrown in the towel for a while. I always was a big softie


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Sammy

I envy you and your coffee!!! I must admit I am craving my normal life, exercise, chocolate (although haven't really given this up), alcohol, caffeine NO CHINESE TEA! Oh well I guess it will all be worth it in the end. I'm not brave hun just the kind of person who wants a resolution, either way, and quickly! I'm v. inpatient. If this IUI doesn't work the plan is another go at IUI then IVF in Jan - I WILL NOT BE BEATEN! I am looking forward to a month of not taking my pants off though in Dec! Another 7 sleeps until testing so its a lifetime away unfortunately


----------



## Wraakgodin

Strawbs – sending hugs to you and DW.    I think you are both doing exactly the right thing.  I think it is good to concentrate on each other and help her through this difficult time.  I hope she finds something wonderful and fulfilling, whether it is work or study.  (have added you to list!)

Lou – hi to you and the pickled onion!  Good luck on Tuesday!

Nicksy – good luck!!!!!!!!  If I could get all the good luck in the world, I would send it too you!  You deserve for them to get their fingers out and get you treated!  

Gembow – sending you a nice hot chocolate drink to warm you up!

Kat – good luck for Friday!

Julie – Hope you feel better soon.  Tuck yourself up in bed until it goes away!  I have just joined ********, I can feel when another addition is about to start……!    If anyone wants to add me to their ********, let me know!

Zuri – that is all you need, all that stress and worry on top of trying to get well.  I hope manage to get it all sorted.  I can’t believe they are making such a fuss while you are still recovering.  Some people have no compassion. 

Sammy – sending you more love and hugs

Harriet – you go girl!!!!  Love your PMA!  We will nearly be cycle buddies, I will be having IUI this cycle and then the month after (if needed!) and that will be my 6 attempts gone – no more IUI.  IUI has become so much part of my daily life, I can’t imagine a month without it!  Early next year we will be moving over to IVF – if needed!

Has anyone heard from Sal?  I suppose she is busy!

Bee – still thinking of you.

AF turned up this morning with avengance.  So much for that bit of hope that although we didn’t have the IUI, the BMS that we had later that day might have send his little friends to meet my lovely fat follies  .  DH phoned the hospital and we have an appointment on Friday for a pre-treatment scan.  Here we go again – attempt number 5! 

Love and hugs to all – especially those I have missed!

Sue


----------



## Ourturn

Hi ladies just been catching up 

Strawbs, hope your DW find a new role/course soon  

Lou - pickled onion...hilarious! 

Zuri - OMG that's terrible, you do not need this right now. Hope they chnage their minds. Wishing you a speedy recovery  

Julie - hope you are managing to fight off that cold. 

Hello to everyone 

I had my day 13 scan and bloods. Now have x1 folly at 9mm, x1 at 8mm, x3 at 6/6.5 mm. So either two have dissapeared and the x3 tiny ones have grown or two have shrunk! My eostrogen levels had doubled, but they are not rising as quickly as they would like, so there was talk that they may have to abandon this cycle :-( Will know more when I go back for another scan on Friday. She did say I have only had the higher dose for x2 nights so it may need some time to kick in. I am preparing myself for the worst on Friday.

Sobroody x


----------



## Martha Moo

Kathryne said:


> I have had that before Lou and it does work "Hot Toddie" I think they call it. Lemonade, honey and whisky x


hi hope you are all doing ok apart from the colds
we can join you there!

my dh always asks me for a hot tottie though not a toddie!

Get well soon girls, 
and if theres anything i can do to help as your new mod just shout up!

Em


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls, how are we today bit of a shock when I saw the black and orange pages on here


----------



## Strawbs78

:Lou - ha ha  me too, I wasnt expecting but I love it..

So broody - you never know it could all be fine, a similar thing happened to me and they thought they were going to have to abandon but once they changed my meds it all worked out ok and hopefully it will be the same for you xx

Morning everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

p.s. Thanks Sue for putting me on the list


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all xx

Sobroody - I    that everything will be OK for you by tomorrow and that your treatment will go ahead  
Lou - Morning lovely xx
Strawbs - How are you today  
Sue - Sorry to hear AF turned up lovely  

God its cold today - think its time for a cuppa x


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls - I really thought my computer had finally given up when I saw the black and orange - how cool is it though  

Lou - morning hon - another cold day - hope you are feeling ok!!

Stawbs - Hi hon, how are you feeling today - any news on a job for DW

Zuri - Thats terrible about the insurance not paying - its absolutely ridiculous   Big hugs to you honey - hope it gets sorted soon. 

Julie - Hope the cold is feeling a little better today after the hot bath and hot toddie  

Sue - Thanks very much for the good luck wishes - much appreciated honey - hope you are ok and sorry that AF turned up, but at least you are going for your 5th time lucky treatment 

Kat - Morning hun, hope you are ok this very cold morning. 

Harriet - Hope you have lots of PMA today honey - this may be your time and then you will be able to eat lots of lovely things and blame it on the baby! No more chinese tea - unless they make you drink it when you are pregnant  

Sammy - Hi honey, hope you are ok today sweetie   to you!!

 to anyone I may have missed or to anyone that has not been posting for a while - hope you are all ok!!

AAM - Well I have now got a contact name at the hospital but I haven't managed to speak to her yet - I left a message for her yesterday so hopefully she will ring me soon.  I am seriously thinking of writing a letter to the PCT stating that not only am I not eligible for funding but also that when we are trying to pay for treatment, they are ignoring us for whatever reason.  I was thinking about it this morning and I first went to see the Doctor about this in late July - it is now nearly November and nothing has been done.  If I had a bad back or some other physical problem, it would be totally unacceptable to just ignore me especially if I was willing to pay for the treatment. God I need to stop ranting!! 

Much love to you all. 

xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hi ladies

At first I was loving the orange but now its just too lairy for me to be on it at work as its sooooooo obvious Im not working so this is my last post for the day (I have had to type it in an email and then cut and paste)..  Have a wonderful day everyone!! xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks Strawbs, that's reasurring. Trying to stay   until the scan tomorrow.

The new colours are great, but not so great when logging in at work, not exacly subtle, even when only taking up a third of your screen!


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - You rant if you want to lovey I know I would    hopefully you will hear something today  
Hi Strawbs - Speak to you soon lovely have a good day
Hi Sobroody - What time is your scan? mine is 08.30 I will be thinking of you


----------



## Ourturn

Kathryne, mines at 10.30. I'll be thinking of you too! What stage are you at?

Anna x


----------



## Kathryne

Anna - This will be my day 8 scan to see if my linning & follies are OK for IUI next week x


----------



## Leicesterlou

girls for your scans tomorrow


----------



## Ourturn

Thanks Leicesterlou!  

Kathryne - I'll be on day 15 of injecting so really hope my follicles have grown!  

Anna x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Kat and Sobroody: Good luck for your scans tomorrow

Lou; I see your EDD is 24th April, my birthday is 26th April how cool if your bubs is born on my birthday!

Nicksy: Maybe you should write a letter if only to make yourself feel better. I hope that they call you today

Sue; I know what you mean about IUI becoming a part of your life, when do you start your next cycle. If this round of IUI doesn't work we will be cycle buddies and if that doesn't work we can be IVF buddies!

Morning to everyone else that I haven't mentioned


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet bless you I have quite a few special dates around then my Niece gets married in Mexico and they have a wedding reception back in the UK on 25th April and are praying I will be able to go and not be in labour but time will tell...


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys


The 2WW is awful isn't it !!! I have chosen not to post on FF for the last few days as was trying very hard not to think about it as going a little mad but I have got a confession to make I tested yesterday and it was a BFN but then tested this morning and got a BFP!!!! OMG I can't believe it!!!! Within 10 seconds of peeing on that that stick I had a fient positive line which just grew in colour with every minute that passed. I called the clinic and have booked a HCG blood test tomorrow to be doubly sure. My last pregancy ended at 6 weeks lets hope this one sticks. 

I have tested a day early but not sure if it really matters or not anyway really trying not to get my hopes up, after my m/c I never thought I would be lucky enough to get that BFP again especially so soon. Please send me mega sticky vibes!!!!!!!! I will post as soon as I get my bloods back tomorrow.

Sammy hun how are you doing??   Good news for you when is your test day??

Great big hugs to all   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Full Moon

Huge congratulations on your BFP and lots of sticky vibes to you.  I am so made up that it has worked for you. Here is to a happy and healthy 9 months XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Full moon  on your  lets hope its the start of     on this thread xx


----------



## Kathryne

Fullmoon - Congrat lovely   I am over the moon for you - any tips? xx

Hi Harriet - How are you lovely xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Fullmoon congrats on your BFP that is fantastic news

Kat - Hi hun, I am fine but freezing cold today!! Only 6 more sleeps until OTD - maybe I will go insane before then?


----------



## Kathryne

Harriet - OMG yes it is cold I am sat at my desk with a scarf on!!  Not long now lovely I know it seems ages away but 6 more sleeps you can do it     I really do hope everything works out for you - you deserve it lovely xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Full Moon 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!     
Here's to a sticky 8 months for you!
SoBroody x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nicksy – we are always here if you need to rant.  Don’t worry about it.  We are all here to support each other – ok?  I hope you get some sort of answer from them, they way they are treating you is unacceptable.  

Good luck with the scans tomorrow ladies!!!

Harriet – AF started yesterday and I am going for my pre-treatment scan tomorrow.  DH had an argument with the hospital today – we have no drugs, and if we got the prescription for more tomorrow (when we go to the clinic) then we wouldn’t be able to collect the drugs until Monday, no injections over the weekend.  DH popped there today so see if they could give us a prescription now and then we can get the drugs tomorrow – and it took a lot of convincing to get them to give us the prescription, but we got it!  So if all goes right with the scan we will be starting injections tomorrow night!!!!  Of course you will go mad before test date, it is inevitable, it goes with the territory!  Sending you a top up for         


Full moon – slap on the wrist for you hun.  No testing early!  But big big big congratulations on your BFP!!!!  I am so happy for you!!!!  I hope it is contagious!  

Today has been eventful at work.  DH had a job interview there today!  He thinks it went well, but there are 6 other people going for the same job, fingers crossed!  He is confident he did all he could to make the right impression, the rest is up to the company.  At 11am this morning the computer network went down, then we realised we couldn’t phone out, or receive incoming calls.  Apparently someone cut through a cable and it isn’t going to be fixed until tomorrow.  So we sat around and chatted, then went to lunch, then had a walk around the site, then at 2pm my boss sent us home!!!!  Wooohoooo!!!  Afternoon off!  DH has gone for another job interview this afternoon, so I am alone with the laptop!

Hope everyone is ok

Hugs

Sue


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sue - Good news about DH having a word at the hospital and I hope everything goes well with the scan.  I wish someone would cut through out cables in work     enjoy your afternoon x


----------



## Harriet_LF

lucky you Sue I am pretty much welded to my laptop today at work


----------



## jes4

Hi girls, can i join you? 

Am currently injecting for 3rd attempt at IUI. 1st attempt at IUI was a BFN, I over responded on the last time so it was cancelled, and it looks like a might not get any follies on this one, so feeling a little despondant. Wondering if anyone has positive stories about late responding? I've been injecting 2 ampoules of menpur every other day for over 2 weeks now (which was the dose i started my first IUI on). Have had 2 tracking scans which show lots lots of small follicles, but not a lead follie. My consultant told me to be patient, and i'm back for another scan on monday. I know he's being cautious because of what happened on the last one  - when i injected everyday and a scan on day 7or 8 showed about 10 big follies , but its driving me mad! From what he said, if there's nothing there by Monday, then we'll have to give up on this cycle, and he's recommending going straight for IVF instead of trying to do our full quota of 3 NHS IUI's.

Big congrats to those of you with BFP's! Good luck to everyone else, looking forward to getting to know you

jesXXX


----------



## katedoll

Hello Jes4 and everyone

Can I join on here too please?  I have been a bit of a lurker following your stories .....

I am on my first IUI - being 'basted' tomorrow.  I have one follie at 17mm and 3 smaller ones around 11mm, so think it is just one folly for me.  

Jes4 on day 15 I had lots of little folllies 11mm and under, on day 17 I had this one big 17mm one and lots of little ones, so as everyone says on here, a day or two can make a big difference.  That was alternate 2 menopur/1 menopur powders.  Monday is a long way off still, so it sounds hopeful that they will grow  

Heffalump/Em good to see you as a mod on here.  I think you were a mod on the Pg loss board, which I found really helpful after a m/c back in Feb.  Thank you for your time then.  Maybe I'm following you over and that means good luck  

Congratulations Full Moon - well done you.  Lets hope that this is the start of lots of BFPs for lots of us.    Sammysmiles, I've been following your story too - thank you for posting on here.  I hope you have some lovely weekend treats with your friends.

I've been having bad AF type pains today, lets just hope it is the trigger shot doing whatever it does!  

Not sure about this halloween colour - dread to think what Christmas will bring hahahaha 

Is test day 2 weeks after 'basting'?  My clinic is pretty vague about that and just says test in a couple of weeks or so.  I might ask again tomorrow.


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies, do you mind if i join you?

My name's Lynsey, 31, DH and i have been ttc for 2 1/2 years now.  Due to have nurse consultation for IUI on Monday - wasn't quite sure what to expect but reading some of your posts has shed a bit of light - so thank you  

I just wanted to wish everyone good luck on their journey and lots of     and    

Lyns x


----------



## Kathryne

A very BIG Hello and Welcome to Lynsey, Katedoll & Jes I hope you all get your questions answered on this thread and I wish to all the very best with your IUI's

Well I'm off for the day

Speak to you all soon

Lots of love kat x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Katedoll & Jes,

It is strange isnt it? I have followed lots of peoples stories on here and they have no idea how much they are helping without doing anything. I spent an hour reading about a woman who started on here with no babies and IUI and now she has three babies (one set IVF twins and one natural). Nice to mee you both, Jes if you look I wasnt basted until day 28 on my last cycle of IUI, even though I got a BFN I still had two good follies after lots of ups and downs throughout the month. I was getting really impatient and it was the longest month (shortest 2WW) of my life.

As long as you have one good follies it can go ahead cant it so sit tight, get a hot water bottle on your tum, drink some pineapple juice and eat a handful of brazil nuts (you can tell I searched this site over the last couple of months cant you  )

Full Moon, congrats on your BFP. You give us all hope! My 2WW ended after 1 week on Monday but I have picked myself up and dusted myself off. DH has been away for a week so looking forward to a big hug from him later  

I have decided to try another IUI after Xmas then go for the IVF if that is unsuccesful. It is a very painful journey when it doesnt work but you cant put into words how you feel when it does so I am soldiering on. There are so many women on here who have been through much more than me and if they can carry on with their heads held high and a smile on their face then so can I.

There, speech over   I am still looking forward to the next two months of going out, not booking things around TX. Plus I am going on that Hen do next Sat on roller skates!! Cant do that with a baby bump can you? 

Also decided to try acupuncture as my periods have been horrible since IUI. I am going to call round some later tonight to get an idea of the cost and also their knowledge of infertility treatment.

Hope you girlies are okay today, it is freezing at my desk today! Got some guys in doing some work as well so we have suffered the phones going down, servers being unplugged (!!) and the printer not working. It will all be worth it next week when we are in our new office with bay windows and central heating


----------



## Sammysmiles

ps I have been given IUI test dates exactly 2 weeks after basting but I know some clinics differ 

xx


----------



## Ourturn

Hi Jess
I am on my 1st cycle of iui so can't help, but I am on my 14th day of injecting menapur too! They started me off on x3 ampules and were going to reduce me to 1.5 after x3 days, but kept me on 3 and upped my dose to x4 ampules on Monday. I have not responded as well as they thought I would (based on my blood tests and previous pg's). On Wednesday my lining was 5.5 with x5 follies (x1 9mm, x1 8mm & x3 at 6/6.5mm) They have said they might cancel this cycle so will wait and see what happens at my scan tomorrow! 
Will keep my fingers crossed for you
Sobroody


----------



## Guest

Fullmoon - fab news  thats fab news - many congratulations!!! x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies 

Just a quick visit as I'm supposed to be doing some work for my Dad. 

Just had to say CONGRATULATIONS to Fullmoon - what fantastic news.   it will be Harriet joining you next, and then all our other lovely ladies too.

Big welcome to all our newbies today - I wish you all lots & lots of luck with your tx's.

Catch up soon,
Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jes – welcome!!!!  Sorry I can’t give you any advice, I always have one or two average size follies, not lots of little ones.  As you have found out, the actual procedure isn’t the worst part of IUI, it is the waiting and the worrying!  I hope and ^prey^ you get some good news on Monday!

Katedoll – of course you can join!  The more the merrier!  Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow!!!!  I will be thinking of you!  One follie is all it takes!  My clinic always tells me to test 15 days after insemination.

Lyns – welcome!  If you have any questions, feel free to ask.  Good luck on Monday!  Are you writing things down as you think of them, then  you won’t forget anything?  There is nothing worse than coming out and wishing you had asked that and that question!

Sammy – sending you more hugs.  Have a great time on Saturday, it sounds fun!  How did you get on looking for an acupuncturist? 

Sending love and hugs to everyone

Sue


----------



## Kathryne

Happy Halloween everyone xx

Hope you are all OK

Well I went for my scan this morning (Day  and I have one follie 16mm on the left and nothing on the right and my endo is 5.2mm so the nurse was happy with that.  I now have to go for another one on Monday and hopefully we start our very 1st IUI on Wed.

Lots of love to everyone

Kat xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Kat, thats great news! Good for you, sounds like big juicy follie will be waiting for you next week.

ME POST, Sorry  

Sue, I did find an acupuncturist near to me and I have an appointment on the 24th November (cant wait!) My DH is very unsupportive though. He thought we had agreed to stop TTC for a while and although I did say that I tried to make the point that its very hard to stop TTC when you are already involved in the processes.

We are on the IVF list and I said I wanted to at least get my body ready eg eat better, get back to the gym and get my periods into some kind of normality (6 days and TMI **Clots are not healthy surely) so we can give ourselves the best chance. We only get one chance with the NHS and I want to give it our best shot. At least with my 2 IUI's I know I gave them my best shot and I couldnt have done anything to stop the BFN's.

He said we should just .........(wait for it).......... relax and see if it happens naturally. I switched off at that point and stopped speaking to him. 
I think I hated him for a brief moment! He has been away all week and I have been left to pick myself up after AF started then he comes home, attacks me (feels like) oh then goes to bed with a migraine and I didnt see him again!

I was expecting a little bit of sympathy, surely? He said I shouldnt have built myself up for the fall, but if you dont think its going to work then what the hell are we doing it for?  

Rant over,  he is away this weekend as well so at least I will have the girls to look after me and my little boy with his funy little tales


----------



## jes4

hello girls. 

thank you for the very warm welcome - and also all your positive stories about late respodning. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my next scan will show some good news!!

Sobroody -     for your scan today. 

Julie - hiya - i see your having lap in a few days - good luck with it    

Kat - good news for you - hope that follie keeps on growing!

Sammysmiles - so sorry your last cycle didn't work. but you sound positive about taking a bit of a break before going again. I had an enforced wait over the summer after my first IUI due to my ovaries not behaving and the consultant being away and it did me the world of good! I will take your advice re pineapple juice and brazil nuts! Always good to have an excuse to have such things - and to tell DH its mine and he can't have any!!! (He'll drink the entire carton and eat the whole packet without giving me a look in given the chance!)

Hi Lyns - good luck for your appt on monday. I was really worried about doing IUI, but found the 1st one fine and am getting v impatient waiting to go ahead again! If you have any questions, just ask! 

hi Katedoll! Hope your basting today goes well. You've given me hope with your follie story! I was told to test 14 days post basting on my last one. Good luck!! 

Hi to everyone else! Hope youre all having a good friday 

jesXXX

sammysmiles - just seen your new post.   Sorry that your DH is getting you down. Mine also goes through stages of being v unsympathetic. I think they just don't 'get it' do they?Hope you manage to have a good weekend with the girls and your boy.


----------



## Julie Wilts

Wow - did the spooky new layout scare everyone away .  Very quiet on here today.  

Just another quicky from me ....

Kat - So pleased to hear the scan went well and things are still in place for next week.

Jes - Thanks honey.  Lots of luck for your next scan then.

Sammy - .  My DH isn't usually very sympathetic either, but I know deep down he cares.  It's a guy thing .... retreating to the cave and all that.  .

Hope everyone is having a lovely Friday - at least it's lovely and sunny here, even if it is freezing.  Taking DD to trick or treat just a few friends this evening - she's very excited.  Hope you all have good weekends too.  If I don't catch up with anyone over the weekend (it's usually even quieter than today ), then I'll post when I'm back home to let you know how I got on.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Sammysmiles

Julie xx


----------



## Kathryne

Sammy - Hi lovely    it must be very difficult to have gone through this week with DH being away thank goodness that you have such wonderful friends and your DS. I do hope everything will be ok maybe you just need time together and have a good old chat xxx

Hi Julie hope you enjoy your trick & treat night with DD xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi All

Kat: So glad that your scan went well and so excited for your first ever basting

Julie: Good luck on Monday I will be thinking of you and sending lots of   thoughts your way

Sammy: Sorry that your DH has not been that sympathetic, I sometimes think that our Dh's forget that we think about this 24/7 because its our bodies that its happening too. I think that its easy for them to forget for a bit

A big welcome to Lynsey, Katedoll & Jes.

Can't come on much today as am at work and the orange is a bit obvious, so i will wish good weekends to all and speak to you next week


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Harriet - Have a good weekend - look after yourself xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Harriet have a great weekend, no AF yet!! Woo hoo, lots of    for you. You deserve that BFP xx

Kathryne good luck with your scan on Monday as well. Remember hot water bottle, 5 brazil nuts a day and pineapple juice to juicy up that lining. Fingers crossed for a basting on Wednesday  

Have a great weekend everybody xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Glad I popped in again quickly before switching off.

Harriet - I have everything crossed for you honey.  

Hope everyone has a fab weekend & I'll catch up soon.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Ourturn

Hi ladies 
Thanks for all the  , looks like it worked! Day 15 today, lining is 7mm and one folly in particular has had a groth spurt to 13mm (from 9mm on Wednesday). She said the four others have grown a bit but are unlikely to catch up so will probably only release one egg, but that's better than having the cycle cancelled! So another scan on Monday and hopefully IUI on Wednesday.
Kat  good news on your scan, looks like we will be cycle budies 

BIL is arriving for the weekend so need to sort the house out! 

Have a great weekend everyone!

Anna x


----------



## Nicksy

Hey girls, 

How are we all today!! 

Sobroody - Good news about the scan honey - all the best of luck for your basting next week!!    

Kat - Glad that your scan went well too lovely - isn't it exciting?   that you also get a great BFP soon!

Julie - Hiya honey, how are you? Enjoy the tricting and treating tonight with DD - I think I am going too with DH and DSS and dog (dressed as a devil)   - the dog not me!!

Sammy - Sorry that DH not being supportive.  It is like everyone says, they I don't think that they are as obsessed with it as we are.  Sometimes it takes me to have a melt down (like I did last week) before they spring into action  

Harriet - Hiya hon - how are you - the orange is a bit bright isn't it?  Good job I am working from home today!

A big welcome to Lynsey, Katedoll and Jes - all the best of luck to you all on the IUI rollercoaster - lots of support here from all the lovely girlies. 

Hi Sue, Gembow, Lou, Strawbs and anyone else I have missed xxx

Well girls, a little bit of a breakthrough today   DH rang the egg share co-ordinator at Liverpool who has now received the referral and is arranging an appointment for me in the next 2 - 3 weeks    

He asked her how long we were looking at and she told him that if I have a common blood group (which I have) then not very long at all! I am so made up that we finally seem to be getting somewhere. 

Anyway much love to all and thanks for listening to my moaning and ranting this week - I do appreciate all of your kind words

xxxx


----------



## Nicksy

By the way isn't the orange meant to be a good colour for us lot on this lovely fertility ride?


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - That is amazing news I am really pleased for you    at least things are now getting sorted.
Yeh you are right Orange is a big positive   colour lets hope it works xx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi all, thanks for the warm welcome and all the supportive messages, I'm sure I'll be asking lots of questions once I get started.

Sammysmiles - just wanted to send    - my DH often annoys me greatly, especially recently now everything is becoming a bit more 'real' and we're about to start this rollercoaster.  Some days when he comes out with 'what will be will be' I could murder him!  Especially as it's not him whose body isn't playing fair.  Deep down I'm sure he's saying it to try and take some  pressure off, but not always the best thing to hear.

Good luck to everyone else on their journey -     for all of us.

Lyns x


----------



## Potty

Hi just wanted to join this thread. I found this website a couple of months ago and have found it very helpful, reading all your posts and diaries during my tx. I am currently on my 4th IUI blasted 20th October and i thought if i started joined and posting it might bring me some luck - every little helps!  
I'm not sure if i have AF symptoms or not and reading on here how everyone is feeling it seems everyone is different so i try not to analise to much. I never really paid that much attention to how i was feeling at AF time before i started treatment and i think the clomid has changed my cycles anyway,
I am never sure when i should be testing, i have made it to day 14 post blasting all 3 previous IUI cycles, and then i get AF day 15 everytime. I have never been able to bring myself to do an HPT yet.
Anyway feels a bit strange doing this the first time, but sure i will get into it.
Have fun those of you who are having halloween fun this weekend.
Good luck to everyone in their treatments    xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith

Hi Ladies, 

We have been TTC since March 07, with no luck at all. I have had two lots of blood tests done and they were fine. I am booked in for an U/S on the 20th Nov and we are waiting for a referal to a specialist. I think we may have to go down the IUI route after having DF's 2nd SA results back this week. The Dr told us to keep trying until we get our referal appointment, but she indicated this is likely to be the way in which we are able to conceive. 

I have read (only a little so far) that there are still minimum requirements for morph & motility in order for IUI to work, is it a good sign that his count is fine? I don't know the exact figure, she only went though the bad points with him. Does it help that I appear to be in full working order? 

I had been fine since we got the results on Wednesday - thinking at least there is a reason it's not happening (we had been told in March his results were fine), but today I am feeling dispondant. Does anyone have any good stories or info that may help?! Also, does anyone know about treatment being provided on the NHS? 


Thankyou!
Sal


----------



## Guest

Just popping on quick to say    

Got back from decorating todays weddings and did over 200 miles with a wedding in Surrey, Sussex then Kent - so nice to sit back and watch X factor - Diane to win!!!

Sal - my DH spermies are fine and we're doing IUI we have unexplained infertility, we are being treated on NHS and get 6 IUI's and 1 IVF free waited a few months for appointment and start IUI when next cycle arrives so all good so far.

Potty - lots of luck this is your month

Nicksy - glad you got the call you wantd fab news!!

Anna - so exciting you get to start soon, will be following you progress to get an idea what to expect for whn we start.

Sammy - MEN are rubbish at understanding our feelings - big fat hugs (((((((()))))))))

Gotta go my phones ringing... hello and bye everyone else xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Grrrr just lost my long post  .

Now what did I say .

Nicksy - Oh, lovely, I am SO pleased that finally you are getting somewhere.  So, it could be all go very soon then.  I will be  so hard that this brings you everything you deserve honey.  Hope you enjoyed the trick or treating - it was cold here, but thankfully dry at least.  Bet your dog looked fab - our neighbours dog was dressed up too.

Kat - Yep, Orange is a fab colour - I bought a few orange things before I even realised it was such a positive colour and for fertility too.  There is even an orange thread on here that I post on - it's a quiet one but the ladies are just lovely (like you ladies too).  Hope you have a fab weekend.

Gembow - Glad to hear you have your feet up after such a long drive today.

Sal - Welcome to the thread honey.  Sorry I have no info about spermies, as I've personally named my DH Captain Sperm as his samples are always fab.  Just me with the problems.  Anyway, lots of luck for your tx.

Potty - Welcome & lots of luck for your next tx honey.

Lyns - It's amazing some of the insensitive & silly comments people come out with - I think someone once did a list of them on here.  I've definitely heard the "what will be will be" comment plenty of times - I say it to myself , but prefer other people not to say it to me.

Sobroody - That's great news about your follies/lining.  Lots of luck for your next scan then honey.

So, I'm wondering how Zuri got on?  Really hope she managed to sort out the situation with her medical insurance.

Sue - All quiet from you .... hope you are ok honey?

Well, I've had a busy day, but trying to get lots done before Monday.  Bought a few more Xmas pressies again this pm, so feeling happier about that too.  Just watched Casino Royale again to get us ready for seeing Quantum Solace tomorrow evening - very excited about it & it should help to take my mind off Monday.

Ok, well it's getting late and I'm pooped.
Hope & nip in quickly tomorrow, but if not then I'll catch up soon.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXXX


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping in to wish Julie lots of        for her lap on monday

Hope things go smoothly sweetie and your soon home with DH and DD

will be thinking of you

Em


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!!!

Sorry I haven’t been around the last couple of days, had a bad headache, so couldn’t really stare at the screen for long.  

Kat – doing a happy dance for your one follie!!  I hope the scan goes well on Monday.  Good luck with the insemination!!!!

Sammy – let me know how the acupuncturist goes.  I am tempted to go to one, but I am put off by the price of over 60 euros a time.  Sorry to hear that DH is not being supportive.  I agree 100% with you, it is all about getting your body in tip-top condition for IVF.  I can’t believe he said that!!!!  Sending a cyber-slap his way!!!!  I was always told by my consultant that thinking positively does help towards a positive result.  It isn’t something that you can just stay neutral about, it is something very personal and very emotional.  Men just don’t understand that.  My relationship with DH is actually totally different, he is the positive one, I am the one that is more likely to worry that it won’t work!  He definitely has a PUPO approach!  Even if DH doesn’t always understand, your FF friends are always a click away for you!

Jes4 – sending more  your way!

Julie – did you have a good time Trick or Treating??  We didn’t have any kids come round, now what to do with all those sweeties……..!  

Harriet – still have everything crossed for you!

Sobroody – excellent news that your treatment will go ahead!  If the  has worked well so far then sending you a whole truck load for the rest of your treatment!

Nicksy – Finally!!!  Congratulations!!!  Hope the appointment goes well.  Keep us informed, we will have everything crossed for you!  I am just so happy for you!

Lyns – I know exactly what you mean.  When DH comes up with something like that I want to hit him!  I know his heart is in the right place, but honestly.....!

Potty – welcome!!!!  Sending lots of  your way!  My consultant said to test 15 days after insemination.  I always do it on the morning of day 14 (because if the witch turns up while I am at work then I will be an absolute mess, better to get the tears and emotions out as much as possible before I go to work).  I am just about to start my 5th IUI cycle.  I try to keep busy for my 2ww, doing puzzles, reading, cross stitch, studying, even learning to play the piano!  Anything to take my mind off the 2ww.  During my first one I obsessed too much on the changes in my body, was it a BFP or a BFN, so much so that I had several panic attacks.  You are smart not to analyse it too much, as you said, everyone is different.  Some people have no symptoms had go on to have a successful pregnancy.  

Sal – I don’t know much about mobility (as my DH’s is fine, according to them), but we were given a figure of more than 3m little friends to go ahead with the IUI.  I know exactly what you mean about there has to be a reason, we have been marked down as unexplained, but there has to be something or we would be pregnant, wouldn’t we?  But DH doesn’t think that is always so – his philosophy is “what is, is”, and there doesn’t have to be a reason.  That just infuriates me!  Sorry I can’t give you any advice regarding treatment on NHS, I am not even in UK, so not much help!

Julie – what was the film like?  DH wants to go to see it.  Good luck on with your lap on Monday!!!

Gembow – you sound a busy bunny!  Hope you get some rest this weekend!

Zuri and Bee – our missing friends.  Thinking of you both.

Well, now the “me” bit, went to the clinic on Friday and had a scan.  We are ok to have IUI this cycle, no hiccups like last month!  Started 150u Puregon on Friday night, we are going for another scan on Thursday to see how it is going.  Friday was a bit sad at work because they ended a contract of one of our temporary contract colleagues, not because of the quality of his work, but because they had to find a place for someone who is being moved out of another department.  They are also shuffling a few of our department around, we spent the last 3 months training a new colleague only to be told that he is being moved to another section so we are getting a new person and will have to start training again!  The guy who is leaving our section is very intelligent, very capable and I am sure that him moving will have a detrimental effect on our department.  We have made our opinion known to our boss, but the decision has been made.  

Anyway, enough of my rant.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend. 

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Guest

Sue - fantastic news the scan went well-all systems go go go!!  poor guy having to leave at this time of year where every penny counts!

Julie - ooo let me know what the films like vry excitd to go and drool over daniel craig mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello ladies

Flying visit - spending lots of time with DD today.

Sue - Sorry to hear you've been suffering from a bad head, and work has been stressy too.  Lovely to hear that you are ready to go for your next tx though honey.  Lots & lots of luck for it all.

Em - Thank you so much honey.  Hope Zach is better now?

Gembow - Got to drool over him last night ..... oh, those tight fitting trousers he wears and that white cotton/linen shirt ..... mmmmmmm!!!!  Very much looking forward to tonight.  Oh, I feel like some old perv now   .

Hope everyone enjoys their Sundays.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning ladies

Not much to report here Im afraid as obviously Im just chilling out waiting for kings..  Phew I am so glad that orange is gone so I can come back!!

Had a nice weekend, went completely bazerk off my diet though, Im not sure what happened but I literally could not stop eating and was very emotional towards things on the TV..    I alsmost cried twice in X Factor        Maybe I was having some delayed hormone surge..  

Sorry as am at work dont have much time so cant really read back through but just wanted to say hi, good luck to Julie who I am sure is having her lap today, by the sounds of things Nicksy things have started happening for you - brilliant!!

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies  

Julie - All the very best for today lovely my thoughts are with you   

Strawbs - I don't blame you for going off your diet it wont hurt you every now and again, I'm trying really hard at the moment to loose a few lbs but it really is not working in fact its the last thing on my mind, its not that I'm eating rubbish I'm just not eating properly!! never mind I made a nice big casserole for tonight that is a little goodness  

Sue - Great news about being able to start IUI this month   

Sobroody - How are you today lovely  

A BIG hi to Zuri, Bee, Sal, Lou, Em, Harriet, Gembow, Nicksy and all the newbies and anyone I have forgotten

Well I went for my scan this morning and my 'ickle' 16mm follie is now 18.5mm and there are also another 2, one 14mm & one 13mm and my endo is now 8.5mm so not too bad.  Booked in for 12noon on Wed for our IUI then its the dreaded 2ww!!!

Lots of love Kat xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat excellent news on those follies hun and being basted Wednesday, are you taking any time off for your 2ww or going to work through


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - Well I'm not going into work on Wed but I think I will go to work for the rest of my 2ww otherwise I'll go  .  How are you today lovely x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Fair play to you, the  will still drive you nuts honey    I am fine thanks gutted I missed Julie she has her op today doesn't she I hope it all goes well for her


----------



## Guest

Morning!!   how quick does time go!! cant believe its monday again, went to my step sisters 3rd wedding at the weekend, i swear she just loves the attention of getting married.  

Strawbs lol at you getting emotional over x factor, i love it this year its fab,Diana to win!
Kat - how exciting for wed!!   everything crossed for you that things stay good!
Julie -Hoping LAP goes ok, lots of rest for you xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Morning all!! I am finally back!  Very poorly with flu though so sorry for no personals!

Julie - thinking of you today chick xxx

Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Kat - congrats on the follies - that is brilliant news!!  You must be so excited...  I do feel very bad about my diet though, I ate an entire block of chocolate during the X Factor with a few tears    

Gembow - he he Im glad you got a giggle, my DW thought I was going a bit mad and just gave me a wide birth to be honest... ha ha ha 

Morning Bee-Bee!! x


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

How is everyone today? 

Kat: Good news about your follies hun, I hope that this works for you because you have been so patient

Julie: I'm thinking of you hun

Lou; Heloooo

Bee Bee: Sorry about the flu that sucks

Strawbs; I also had a delayed emotional reaction to the medication, a few weeks later I just couldn't stop crying!

Sue: Hope this cycle has started well for you

Right AAM now: Well I went to my god child's christening, and didn't cry once! It was actually a nice day and my cake went down a treat! hoorah. Bad news from me though i'm afraid I have had AF like symptoms all weekend and this morning I tested (2 days early so thats a bit naughty) but it came back as a BFN i'm afraid. So thats it again for me this month. We are not sure whether to go for one last IUI cycle or just wait for IVF in Jan. We need to have a good chat about it

Thats all for now!
H


----------



## Strawbs78

oh H Im sorry, gosh its just so unfair sometimes..  Will you do another IUI straight away do you think?

thanks for the heads up about the delayed emotional reponse as honestly on saturday I thought I was going a little crazy!  

xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hey Strawbs 

If we do another IUI it will be straight away yes because I would like a month off before starting IVF. It is unfair you're right. Last night I dreamt I did a pg test and it was positive. It kind of made it even more upsetting when it came back negative.

At the christening yesterday I got a really big lecture from my family about how I shouldn't leave it to late to have kids blah blah blah felt like punching them


----------



## Strawbs78

bl00dy hell H Im not sure how you contained yourself!  All well intentions I am sure but      

So sorry about your dream, the day before I got my bfn my best friend in Australia texted me and said she dreamt I was preg but alas it wasnt meant to be.. the mind and the heart do funny things in times like this..

Sending you a super big  

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Massive hugs Harriet xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith

Hi all, I've been reading quietly for a while and have a question!

With IUI, do you always have to have drugs along with it? I seem to be fine, ovulating on my own regularly etc, but DP has poor motility and morph (count it fine). Our GP said it will prob be the way forward, but I am petrified of needles and don't like the sound of the side effects of Clomid etc. Are the meds necessary in all cases or is it only if there is a problem with ovulation?

I know I shouldn't be worrying too much yet as we've not even seen the specialist, but I did read the info on here about IUI and it seems to be the norm for meds.... 

Thanks!
Sal


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hi Sal - no you wouldn't have to have drugs if you are working ok hun xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi harriet - So sorry to hear that your test was negative but you never know it might change you still have a couple more days      

Hi Strawbs - Hope you are feeling a little better today - this whole process is one BIG rollercoaster  

Hi Bee - How are you lovely xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Harriet - So sorry to hear your BFN, but good on you for going again. You are stronger than me!

Julie - Good luck for today (although you have prob gone already!)

Strawbs - I love a good cry over X Factor whilst eating chocolate! Me and the girls watched it this weekend with Rose wine, it was so good to drink again  

Kat - Great news about those follies, you will be fine Wednesday. Its always a little exciting to know that something is happening after such a long wait. 

Bee Bee - Hiya! Not spoken to you for ages, glad your feeling better   

Shortie - No meds needed if you are okay, just the ovulation sticks to make sure they get the right time of the month for you.

Okay, a me post again!! After DH being a real w**ker on Thursday it continued onto Friday. I spoke to him at lunch and we both agreed not to go to the pub after work (we often nip in on Fruday after work to see mates etc etc) but he text me at 5.30 to say he was in there and my Mum and Dad were also there as they were hiding from the trick or treaters. I called in to see Ma and Pa and he was sat in another room with his work mates so I text him to say I didnt really want to make conversation with everybody so if he come nip into the other room to say Hi that would be great. He didnt, he didnt even acknowledge my text, so I sat there drank up and went home. He didnt even come home until 8.30 by this time I was furious so I locked him out. I said I would only let him in if he apologised, and no he didnt! He kicked the front door in. I must point out that DH is not violent at all, he is a BFG usually!

I was obviously very upset and he spent all night acting like a 12 year old, all drunk and bravado as though we were having an argument in front of his mates. Fume!!!! Anyway, he slept on the couch Friday night.

He only apologised Saturday morning after lots of tears and disbelief at his behaviour. I still cant get over it, I was on  the verge of packing up and going. I said I just wanted him near to me on Friday and the fact he spoke to me like that after such an upsetting week for both of us was unacceptable. He went out with the lads on Saturday night and didnt come home. He wasnt expected home but I would have thought he would have want to after being so horrid to me.

Anyway he came home last night after playing Water Polo this weekend and is all sweetness and light (even though he fell asleep straight away!) He is also working away tonight so I wont see him again until tomorrow. I am so frustrated with him, I know its hard for both of us but why does he have to be so "blokish" about it?

Anyway, rant over. Sorry girls


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sammy - So so sorry to hear about your weekend sound slike th etwo of your just need time for a good old chat - and you are not getting it    I really do hope things get better lovely xx


----------



## Kathryne

ooopppss sorry about my spelling


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet so sorry honey


----------



## Guest

Harriet so sorry hun  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicksy

Hi girls, 

Hope you are all ok - I am going to attempt to catch up with you all! 

Sammy - Blokes act so differently to us lot and its probably not that he doesn't care, but he doesn't know what to do to make everything better.  I am sending you   big hugs.  Everything will be alright honey, so please don't worry. 

Harriet - I am so sorry that you are getting AF symptoms and sorry that that comment was made to you at the Christening   some people eh?  Are you gonna have one more go at IUI or just move on to IVF? 

Kat - Glad that everything seems to be looking fab for your IUI on Wednesday - I am   that this works for you honey!

Julie - I am so sorry that I missed you honey at the weekend and I am hoping that today goes ok for you.   to you sweetie and can't wait to see you back on here!!

Strawbs - glad you had a little drinkie on Saturday - you deserve it honey - hope you are ok.   Sorry that you were a little emotional. 

Welcome to all the newbies and a big HELLO to the oldies    hope you are all ok. 

I am still waiting for my appointment date but should get it soon


----------



## ❣Audrey

Massive hugs Sammy - hope you sort everything out - I have had talks with Jake over the weekend as he is being very distant since IUI didn't work - men eh!

Nicksy - I hope you hear about your appointment soon hun!

I am still curled up on the sofa feeling pretty poo and waiting for Jake to bring me home a new card reader so I can upload the piccies of our halloween party at the weekend!!  I have been a good girl today - wasn't going to do any work, but decided it was best if I do as I have a meeting on friday!

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - I do hope you get your appointment date soon lovely   
Hi Bee - I hope you feel better soon and I hope Jake gives you a little TLC


----------



## Wraakgodin

Julie – been thinking of you all day – hope you are ok.  

Strawbs – hope you and your DW are ok.  Any news on the job front?  Don’t beat yourself up for being off your diet, I think you have deserved it after all you have been through in the last month.

Kat – excellent news on your follies!!!!  Good luck on Wednesday!!!  I will be thinking of you!

Gembow – 3 weddings??!  This is my second husband, and last!  Can’t imagine getting married for a 3rd time, that is just too much punishment!  The weekend always goes quicker than the rest of the week.

Beebee!!!!  Nice to see you posting again hun.  But you should be tucked up in bed getting better!!!!  

Harriet – it is compulsory for me to tell you off for testing early.  But I just wanted to give you the hugest hug.  I hope the BFN is only a result of you testing early, will be praying that things will change on your OTD.  Insensitive family members don’t help, do they?  No one would have blamed you for thumping them!  I know what you mean about dreams, I had a dream that a fellow FF got a BFP the day before she got a BFN, never dreamt about my own test.  

Shortiesmith – welcome!  I am sure you don’t need to have drugs, but I have always had drugs with my cycles.  I am also scared of needles, but DH does my injections each night and it isn’t bad at all, it is just normal for me now.  

Sammy – you can have a rant any time you want.  I hope you manage to get to talk to DH, you need to clear the air.  His behaviour, even under the influence of alcohol is unacceptable.  Sending you lots and lots of hugs.

Ah – the “me” bit.  Well the drugs are kicking in!  In my first cycle I was on 50u and this cycle I am on 150u Puregon!  3 times the hormones and I am feeling it!  Yesterday I spent the whole morning in tears because DH didn’t understand something I said in Dutch.  Today I bit the head off someone who only party deserved it!  When we got home there was a leaflet through the door from a “political party” saying all foreigners are terrorists, criminals and child abusers and should be sent home.  That upset me, I know people like that with no brain cell shouldn’t upset me, but they did.  I am going to complain to the council, see if it allowed for them to push such trash through the letterbox.  There is a sign outside our house in English so they know that someone foreign lives here, but still they put it through the door.  Anyway, it is just the effect the drugs are having on me!

Sue


----------



## marmaladeboo

hi ladies,  just a quick hello so i don't loose you, have started mat leave so hope to have more time to catch  up and see where everyone is at.

love to all xx


----------



## factorV

Just an update from me ladies.

I am now on Day 8 after my IUI.  And I feel crappy.  Over the weekend I have become crazy bloated (I even got asked if I was PG), constipated and a bit nauseous.  Has anyone had this?  

Susan/FactorV


----------



## Wraakgodin

Never had that Susan, but that is a good sign as I am now on my 5th IUI!

Hope you feel better soon.

sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sounds good Susan! Good luck xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Hi ladies
Just catching up, its been a crazy week.

Sammy - sorry your DH has been such a nightmare, you do not need this    

Harriet - sorry its a bfn but maybe its too early? With my 1st pg I dodn't get a bfp until 17dpo. Sorry about the family comments too    !!! Grrrr some people! A 'friend' who knows our situation said to DH and I 'well you know what its like when you have kids'!!!!!!!!!!! Actually we don't!  

Julie - let me know what you think of the film

Strawbs - I can emphathise been a hormonal mess! 

Kat - Great news cycle bud!   I get basted on Wednesday too at 4.30pm 

Gembow - Your step sisters 3rd wedding   wow! 

Bee bee hope you feel better soon  

Lou how's the pickled onion?  

Sal - with iui I think it depends on the unit. I have no problems ovulating, but have had all the drugs because my unit like to control the cycle and it has a higher success rate.

Marmaladeboo - Twins! How fabulous Congratulations!   

Susan - I have been having all the symtoms you have described! 

Hello to anyone I missed.

Well I have a big update, need to update my signature. I had me scan today, after being told I would probably have one folly for IUI, today there were two, x1 on each ovary, one at 18.2 and one at 19! The nurse said they were beautiful follies! One must have double in size over the weekend. So have to take my hcg shot half past midnight tonight!   I get basted on Wednesday at 4.30pm. 

My over news is that at last we have a cause for my recurrent mc's. I had a womb biospsy at Liverpool with Dr Quenby. Had a letter on Saturday saying my nk cell levels were high. I spoke to her earlier today All of the other tests have been normal so she is confident that the high nk cells are the culprit and probably explain why I have been struggling to get pg recently. So the bad news is my body has been attacking my babies like an infection  . But I am glad I pushed to get referred to her. If I get a bfp I need to contact her and see her asap. I will be entering her trial. I will have a 50/50 chance of being given steriods as opposed to a placebo. She got very excited when I told her the iui was on Wednesday and said she felt steriods could help me as although my levels were high, they were not the highest she had seen. She was very positive so that makes me feel more positive  

That's all folks! 

Will not be able to check in much tomorrow.

Anna x


----------



## littleblackdress

Evening ladies 

Not been around for a few days, sd been here and i cant get near the computer when she's around,  too busy chatting to her mates  

Sammy -   men hey,  They really dont know how to show there emotions do they half the time   it might just be his way of dealing with everything that happened last week,    

well my AF is due any day, so proper knicker checking going on at the moment    just wanted to ask a question.  once AF arrives then you ring in to go in on day 2 for bloods and scan,  can you tell me what to expect with the scan please  

thanks in advance 
em x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Just a flying visit to say I'm home finally.  Had some probs with the GA and fainted on them too, so only got home at 8pm (having got there for 8am).  They did the lap & day and discovered Endo on my r.h.s. which I guess explains the pains.  Hope to catch up with you all tom when I'm a bit more comfortable.

Thank you for all your lovely messages.
Julie
XXX


----------



## Potty

Hi all again.
Firstly good luck Sobroody and Kat for their blasting on wed.   

Sammy- so sorry bout your other half being inconsiderate, i think sometimes they don't realise how difficult and emotional it can be for us with our hormones up and down every month. Was just wondering did you find anything out about the acupuncturist? i'm quite interested in giving it a go, what harm can it do?

Shortiesmith- I have passed all the tests so to speak to do with my fertility but am taking clomid each cycle, i can honestly say i have never asked anyone why this is   I do remember one cycle i was very close to having to abandon due to overstimulation, so i think it helps to guarantee that you produce at least 1 egg each month as sometimes we just don't  Hope this helps. And i am told each month when i have the blood test, i think its on day 21 of my cycle, to test if i ovulated, the amount is increasing, i am told this is good so it must be the clomid.

Wraakgodin - Thanks for making me feel better for not analysing every little twinge. Although i am defo feeling the AF vibes now, HOWEVER i am unbelievably not mardy. Normally just before AF i am evil, like Mrs Snappy, my step sons know to stay out of my way!! but this month nothing. Maybe it is because of me trying to have Positive Mental Attitude all this cycle.  

Harriet- So sorry you got a BFN, there are still a few days left for you, don't loose all hope.  
I have never tested yet just waited for AF to arrive and it so far it has each month. I am considering testing tomorrow, i even went out and brought the HPT's today (I had to get 2 they were buy one get one free) I suppose you have all got a big stash of them!! I will probably chicken out. If this one fails we will be going again next month, and the next. We are going for 6 IUI's and then IVF after that if need be. I just keep trying to think its only like having sex every month to get pregnant (with a few little hospital visits along the way) Loads of people are doing that every month and not getting stressed about it. That is what i picture anyway and it kinda helps me get through each month.
Anyway positive vibes to everyone. xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Potty!

I am on my 5th IUI and to me it is just part of my normal life now, 4 (or so) trips to the hospital per month, spread legs, have something stuck up there, go back to work, have lunch etc etc  .  Before I started I was scared and panicy every time I had a smear test, if anyone had told me 6 months ago that I would be so relaxed and matter-of-fact about having internal exams, I would have said they were mad!  I will be having the next two months off, because the next insemination would be on DH's son's birthday and that is a very emtional time for him, and then the cycle after that we will be in England (and even if we were here, the clinic would be shut for Christmas)  So, if this one doesn't work, the next round of treatment, our last IUI will be at the end of January (like you, doing 6 before moving on to IVF).  

Good luck with testing!  I hope the pee stick gives you a wonderful surprise!

Julie - glad you are ok.  You rest and take care of yourself - ok?

Sending a top up of  to all!

Sue


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all  

Sobroody - all the very best for tomorrow lovely   I get basted at 1.30pm so I will be thinking of you xx
Julie - So glad you are home safe and sound. Hope you are feeling a little better today lovely xx
Bee- How are you feeling today - hope you are a bit better x
Harriet - How are you today lovely   
Zuri - So glad that you are healing well look after yourself and take it easy  
Sue - Morning lovely how are you today xx

And a BIG hello to everyone, Littleblackdress, Lou, Nicksy, Sammy, Potty, Susan and everyone else xxx

Lots of love Kat x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Morning all!  I am still full of flu today - getting fed up of it now! I don't do being ill!!  No plans as yet but Jake has taken a day off work so maybe we will get out for a bit!

Julie - sorry to hear you were poorly with the GA and that they found endo - thinking of you xxx

How is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie you poor thing hope your feeling better today    

Good morning to everybody else


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Bee - Sorry to hear you are still feeling poorly wrap up warm and take it easy xxx

Hi Lou - How are you lovely xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Just a quick helloo as I am in really chronic pain. Just don't seem to be able to get it any position to make me more comfortable.  It's just the gas from the op trapped in my shoulder/chest/side but OMG it's worse than labour.

Try to get back from personals later, but wanted to say thanks for your messsages.

Julie
XXX


----------



## Kathryne

oh Julie I do hope you will feel better soon lovely


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie go and rest honey   

Kat I am fine thanks been to see the MW this morning and all is well


----------



## Kathryne

I am pleased Lou I can't believe the time is going so quick. I   that in 2 weeks I will be in the same boat xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know time always goes quicker the older we get   

I too hope you and the rest of you girlies will be joining the BFP club       Are you nervous about basting?


----------



## Kathryne

I wasn't until this morning now its all a little real


----------



## Leicesterlou

You will be fine honey, I remember mine like it was yesterday and do you know the 2 things I worried about more than anything.....  
You'll never guess....  shaving my legs and tidying my lady garden


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning Everyone

Well a bit of a me post i'm afraid. Unfortunately AF arrived this morning so its another BFN for me. I honestly don't know whether we are going to try IUI anymore. I am thinking not, I think I would like to use the next two months to get emotionally and physically strong for IVF. This rollercoster really takes it out of you in every aspect.  The thing  I worry about most with IVF is the fact i'm going to have to tell work, I hate telling people about this, not even my parents know!

Kat: Good luck for the basting tomorrow i'm keeping everything crossed for you
Julie: So sorry about the pain, but it sounds like the lap went well and they didn't find anything too horrid
Zuri: Poor you being messed around by your insurance company, I know how you feel as we had to pay some money back to bupa. They are so annoying when it comes down to fertility issues
Sue: Good luck for the 5th cycle, i know what you mean about it being a normal part of your life!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet_LF said:


> Morning Everyone
> 
> Well a bit of a me post i'm afraid. Unfortunately AF arrived this morning so its another BFN for me. I honestly don't know whether we are going to try IUI anymore. I am thinking not, I think I would like to use the next two months to get emotionally and physically strong for IVF. This rollercoster really takes it out of you in every aspect. The thing I worry about most with IVF is the fact i'm going to have to tell work, I hate telling people about this, not even my parents know!


So sorry Harriet    Not everybody needs to know just your direct Manager, when I was going through my IVF they did scans etc as early as 7.30am in the morning so I could get before work then the doc signed me off sick after the tx xxx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Yeah thanks Lou. I suppose I am more worried about subsequent cycles of IVF if the first doesn't work but I guess thats not the attitude


----------



## Leicesterlou

No thats not Harriet give yourself a little time to get over this cycle of IUI and then you will be better to think about things honey, I was scared s***less about IVF and we could only afford 1 go so thought I was just going through the motions to say at least we had tried but it was honestly not half as bad as I thought it would be     If you have any q's please ask away hun


----------



## Harriet_LF

Thanks so much you have definitely given me hope!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey the way I felt before I started was I would never be a Mummy and here I am even afte egg collection and before embryos transfer I thought the quality was poor and it wouldn't work, but it can honey, take a few days out and try and forget about TTC go out and enjoy yourself and just be Harriet for a couple of days before making any big decisions


----------



## Nicksy

Hi girls, 

Lou - hi honey - hope you are well

Julie - So sorry that you are in pain honey - I hope that you get well soon and start to feel back to your oldself!!  

Kat - Hi  lovely, how are you today?

Harriet - I am so sorry that AF arrived   Big hugs to you. IVF is a very daunting process I know and I am lucky as I work for myself so don't have to worry abut telling a boss or anything!  I hope you start to feel a little better soon honey!!

Zuri - hi hon, how are you - lovely to see you back on here chatting  

Well AAM: I received a letter this morning from Liverpool Womens Hospital with an appointment for a consultation on the 19th November.  That would normally be great news but I have got a feeling that this is just going to be one of the chats that I have already been through 2 of and to add insult to injury they want to charge us £150 for the privilege! I am starting to get really annoyed with this whole thing to be honest.  DH has left a message for the Nurse to come back to us to explain why we need to go through another consultation when we have already done that.  I just hope to God, they don't then need to start doing all the investigations again because we are being seen at a different hospital.  Whats really getting to me is I could have gone to Care at Manchester about 3 months ago but decided against it as they would want to have investigations done again.  Now I just feel back to square one. I wish someone would just give me a break to be honest.  And these people are absolutely rubbish at calling back    The way I am feeling is that if I even become PG it will be a bloody miracle!! 

Sorry another rant over


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy sorry your having a pants time honey, they should be able to get your test results from the other clinic I am hoping your consultation is to get your drugs ordered and plan your tx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Harriet, sorry to hear about you AF. Its so frustrating isnt it? I know exactly how you feel (usually I cant say that with such conviction). I was so upset last week, even took the day off work to get myself together as I was a wreck after AF arrived. I called the clinic and said no more IUI as its just too emotional.

I have to say though now I have had some time I have decided to try another IUI in the New Year whilst we wait for IVF. I hope you take some time out and have a good cry and think about the future but if you ever need a rant and rave then feel free to PM me. 

Thanks for all your kind messages yesterday girls, DH is being sickly nice to me but that doesnt stop me feeling hurt when I think of what happened. It will just take time I suppose, we had some angry BMS last night (TMI) and I think that always helps  

Julie, glad you are back. I hope you start to feel better really soon.
Kathryne, any advice on IUI just ask the girls. I always ask hundreds of questions on different boards, I dont like surprises (unless its a BFP!!)
Leicesterlou - Did you have IVF or IUI, or is ICSI a mixture of the two? Sorry for being silly but I am not too up with the terminology just yet
Zuri - Glad to see you back, sorry about the hassles you have been having  
Bee - When will your flu end! Hope you start to feel better soon  

I have started WW today, not weighed myself though. All I know is that I want to be fighting fit next year for IVF, with my DS I started out at 8 stone and ended up 13 and a half!! That is not something I intend to happen again. I am thinking PMA but planning on a cute bump this time


----------



## Sammysmiles

Nicksy, sorry for all the red tape hun   I hope your DH gets it sorted out for you. Lou is right, cant they use your other notes? Surely you have paid for the priveledge already?


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - Its top of my list to shave my legs and sort my lady garden   
Nicksy - Sorry to hear the bloomin hospital are messing you around but if its any help when we changed from IVF/ICSI Egg Share I rang the receptionist who was lovely and she sent me a copy of all our notes through the post which I then just gave to the other clinic for IUI due to Data Protection you are allowed a copy of any notes on your file - it maybe worth a phone call.  I really do hope everything work out for you lovely   
Harriet - I am so sorry AF showed up.  I don't blame you about thinking of having a few months off but Lou is right you only need to tell your immediate manager no one else need know  
Sammy - Good luck with WW I am currently (trying) to do Slimming World but I have to be honest its the most important thing on my mind at the moment


----------



## Nicksy

Thanks for all your replies ladies - you really are very kind especially when you have all got your own problems going on!  

Sometimes I just feel like doing what they say and paying the money - do you ever get that you just can't be a**sed to argue anymore??  

Sammy - I am glad that you have decided to try another IUI in the new year.  Just relax for a few months now and have a great Xmas without having to think about this stupid treatment that we are all going through!!

Its funny because I was on the phone to my SIL who's baby is due in February and she was saying how she can't sleep at the moment because her legs are constantly aching and I was thinking to myself I would give anything to have that feeling! What a weirdo I am


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - Its not weird lovely we feel like that


----------



## Guest

Julie -ouch!! its not fun is it, keep topping yourself up with pain killers!!
Harriet -  af arrived,xx
Nicksy -What a pain in the ****! make sure youmakea big complaint¬

Hi everyone else x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Nicksy, my SIL in due in January. They were trying for 18 months and know exactly what I am going through   Needless to say there isnt any much love lost although we both try really hard!!   Its not weird, I would love morning sickness, constipation, hell I will even take on piles if I get that longed for BFP  

Now that is weird


----------



## Newbie2008

Hiya
we r just starting iui started injectin yesterday, is there anythin i can do to help the follices grow, last twice we have only manage to get 1 follicle


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Newbie and welcome drink lots of water and use a hot water bottle on your tummy and brazil nuts are good too


----------



## Potty

Hi everyone.

I plucked up the courage and tested today when AF still hadn't arrived. I got a  . The line was quite dark and quick to appear, also but trying not to get to carried away, i know its early days. Will test again tomorrow and then ring the clinic. It hasn't sunk in yet. Thankyou so much guys, you must have given me luck from joining you.

Nicksy - sorry you are having a hard time with your appointments. My clinic said to me that after 3 IUI's i had to go and see my consultant, when i said i didn't want to i just wanted to carry on straight away with my tx, they said i couldn't, so i emailed my doctor direct, was very polite and appreciative of the treatment i was receiving blar blar blar ,but said if he wasn't going to change our treatment could we just carry on. As if he didn't change anything we would of waisted a whole month waiting for an appointment with him. Half an hour later the clinic rang saying my prescription was waiting for me and i was good to go again, and i've just got my   on the cycle i would off missed. So defo get back onto them, but just tread carefully as to the manor in which you approach them.

I hope my   gives a little happyness to the thread today and brings everyone else the luck with their tx which you guys brought me. Thanks xxxx


----------



## Newbie2008

Thanxs leicesterlou

Water i hate drinkin water, how long do i need 2 use a hot water bottle 4, r there any time limits?

thanxs 4 ure reply


----------



## Kathryne

Potty - Congratulations lovely what wonderful news xx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Congrats Potty, that is fantastic. Heres looking forward to a happy healthy 8 more months  

Newbie - When I was gearing up for IUI, I had 5 brazil nuts a day, 2 litres of water (and a couple of glasses of milk if you can). As for the hot water bottle, I had it with me at night when I was watching TV and took it to bed a couple of times. I went into my last IUI with 2 good sized follies. Lots of luck xx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi

Potty - congrats on your BFP  good luck with everything.

I had my nurse consult yesterday and after a bit of soul searching overnight DH and i have decided to wait until after Christmas to start tx - to be honest we just felt a bit overwhelmed by it all!  Now we've actually got a time scale and I know what we're going to be doing I feel much more relaxed and positive about it than I did when i left the appointment yesterday - is that weird??

Hubby's now taking me out for tea to 'celebrate' our definite plans, so this is just a quickie.  

Hope everyone is ok.

Lyns x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Julie - so sorry to hear you are in pain hun - try some windease or similar - I found they help!
Zuri - how are you feeling hun?
Lou - how did the MW go today hun?
Kat - how are you?
Harriet - so sorry to hear that you got a BFN today chick - thinking of you xxx
Nicksy - sounds like they are really giving you the run around hun  I hope you manage to get it sorted soon!
Sammy - hope you are feeling better than you did last week xxx
Newbie - good luck!
Potty - congratulations!!

I think I am over the worst of my flu - well fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Zuri!!!!!  Nice to “see” you back!  Glad that you are doing well physically, but shame on your insurance company for still making things difficult for you.  I really hope you get it sorted out soon.  That is just unbelievable behaviour.  But make sure you take care of yourself and get 100% better soon.

Sobroody and Kat – will be thinking of you both!!  Good luck!!!

Bee – sending you more get well hugs, sounds like you need it!

Julie – sorry to hear that you are suffering, I hope you feel better soon.  Sending you truck loads of get well hugs

Lou – glad to hear that everything is going ok.  I am trying to join the BFP club, but they seem reluctant to accept me as a member!

Harriet – I am so sorry to hear that AF turned up.  I know exactly what you mean about how emotionally draining treatment is.  Just take some time out to take care of yourself and fully discuss things before you make any decisions.  

Sammy – sending you lots of hugs.  I am glad that you have had a good long think about it and wishing you all the luck in the world for your New Year cycle!  If you want a diet buddy, you know where I am!  I have to start getting serious with it!

Nicksy – oh no!  Not another consultation!  I hope your DH manages to get through on the phone and also get through their thick skulls!  You are really having the worst luck trying to get treatment.

Newbie – welcome!!!!  Lou has given you some excellent advice.  I am trying the water bottle technique this cycle, although my consultant said there is nothing I can do to improve the quality.  

Potty – amazing fantastic brilliant news!!!  I am so chuffed for you!  Good luck for the next 9 months!  I hope this is the first of many on this thread!

Lyns – have a great time tonight!  Sometimes it is good to have a month off.  I hope when Christmas comes everything will go well and some of Potty’s luck will rub off!

Love and hugs to all!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

How are you feeling Sue?  Thank you for my hugs - i am just having a poo feel sorry for myself day xxx


----------



## Guest

YAY!!!  congrats to you Potty thats great news     xx


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Ladies 

Hope you all keeping well - sorry not been round for a while - still thinking about you all tho even tho I don't post 

Have read through 20 odd pages and can't remember much so please forgive me if i;ve missed you out 

Harriet - sorry about your bfn lovely   

Nicksy   to that clinic - can't believe how they are treating you - you have a lot more patience than me honey - best of luck with getting the right response from them - they are incredibly difficult to get through to on phone  

Julie - hope you feelling a bit better - you are a brave lady  

Kat - best of luck for tomorrow my dear - hope you;ve sorted the lady garden!!! 

Lou - hope you ok chick and all went well at midwife  

lots of love to the oldies I've missed off 

Lots of love and best of luck to the new ladies that I've not "met" before - this is a great thread to give you lots of positive vibes 

I'm still hanging in there and will let Lou and KP know as soon as the first contraction hits so they can keep you all updated.

lots of love and luck as always 

xxxx


----------



## Newbie2008

hiya thanxs 4 ure replys

does it have 2 be water or can it be just liquids i can drink tea, juice or squash but really cant stand the taste of water, think i cud manage a glass but not 2 litres :-(

didnt think u cud eat nuts when TTC

goin 2 get a water bottle 2moz

thanxs once again


----------



## Wraakgodin

Bee_bee said:


> How are you feeling Sue? Thank you for my hugs - i am just having a poo feel sorry for myself day xxx


The drugs are working and I am feeling really emotional - apart from that I am ok! Have nearly cried about 5 times today, for no reason whatsoever!

You have every right to feel sorry for yourself. I hope you feel better soon.

Lots and lots, and more get well hugs!

Sue


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

MW appt was good my blood pressure, wee, iron levels are all good and heard bubs heartbeat which was good.

How are we all today??

Kat  with basting hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Big apologies again but I'm not focused enough for lots of personals - regretting taking the strong painkillers this morning because they are making me feel really .  Least I'm not in pain though .

Just wanted to pop in and say hi really.

Lou - So pleased that everything was good at the MW's.

Bee-Bee - Sorry to hear you were having a poo day yesterday & I really hope it's better today.

Sue - Sorry you are having a super-emotional day, but at least you know it's down to the meds. .

Leech - I was just thinking of you last night & wondering how you were.  Not long now my lovely - hope you are feeling good and taking lots of care, and getting lots of rest.  .

Big apologies for everyone else I've not got the focus to do personals for.

Love & very gentle hugs to you all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Julie, sorry your feeling spaced out from the painkillers but as you say at least no pain, go back to bed sleep is the best thing for healing honey


----------



## Julie Wilts

Quiet today my lovelies.

Hope everyone is ok.

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Strawbs78

hi everyone

sorry not been on for a couple of days as super busy at work, havent had time to read back through but Julie I see you are back on - hope you are going ok..  

No update from me really other than its now 20 days til my appt (woop woop) and we have just booked prague for DW's bday weekend in Jan yay!!  Neither of us have ever been..  I have booked her to go to SA end Jan to see her best friend and she was a little bummed we werent going together so now we have the best of both worlds!!

Hope everyone is ok and have a great rainy Wednesday

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Lou – excellent news!  I am glad everything went well!

Julie – lots of get well soon hugs!

Bee – hope you are feeling better hun.

Strawbs – nice to see you back!  I have heard good things about Prague, I hope you both have a great time!  

Nothing interesting going on here!

Sue


----------



## Ourturn

Potty -We have not spoken before but Congratulations!  
Julie - sorry about the endo   Can they do something for you?
Nicksy - sorry you are having such a mare, but stay strong! Why should you have to fork out more than you have too, grrrr 
Kat - how did your basting go?
Strawbs - have always wanted to go to Prague! God news re your appointment
Sue emotional is good, the drugs are working! Have been crying over Obama footage today myself!  
Hi Zuri. Sammy, Newbie, Julie, Lou, Bee bee and any one I have not mentioned

Thanks for the good wishes! 

Well it was quite eventful! But a 5 minute procedure took 30 minutes! I had x2 great follicles, DH's sample contained 121 million sperm (which they said was brilliant), but the procedure was not straight forward. It was really hurting and the nurse asked for a consultant to be called in. Luckily one had popped in on his holiday and came to the rescue. It took a while, meanwhile my legs are in stirrups, cramping and v nervous this may not work! Turns out the inner neck of my cervix is bent and she couldn't get the catheter around the bend. Consultant came in, used a different catheter and got through with ultrasound guidance. DH got to see his sperm go into the uterus and we have a pic of the moment. So if this works we have a pic of the moment of conception!

Its a historic day to get basted, if its a boy we joked we should call him Barrack!


----------



## Sammysmiles

SoBroody, thats great news! Sorry it all got a bit "uncomfortable" down there  

That would be a great pic to add to the scan collection, I hope its a BFP for you. When do you test?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Sobroody!!!  

I had problems with the catheter on my (hang on – got to think about it....) 2nd IUI.  It took 20 minutes to get the thing in, we didn’t have a consultant around to help so the nurse asked my DH to help getting it in!  With the 3rd IUI I hardly felt a thing and it was completed before I even realised it!  So that problem was just a one off.  I have never heard of a picture of the moment of conception!!  That will be something to embarrass your child with for years to come! 

I will be keeping everything crossed for a BFP! 

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies hope you are all OK.

Julie - Hope you are a little better today  
Lou - That must of been amazing to hear the little ones heart beat  
Sobroody - Sorry to hear yesterday was not so straight forward but hopefully it will all be worth while   
Sue - Hi lovely how are you today xx
Sammy - Morning lovely how are things with you and DH now   I hope everything is OK xx
Strawbs - A nice trip to Prague will be amazing DW will love it.  Not too much longer now until your appointment xx

Well yesterday was fine DH gave is sample at 12ish then we had our IUI at 1.30pm no problems at all thank god.  So we have our finger, toes and everything crossed now     Sobroody i will be thinking of you over the next 2 weeks lovely xx

Lots of love to everyone

Kat x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat how wonderful it all went well so now youe officially PUPO I want you to keep imagining those     working away to get to your eggs and then getting jiggy.....


----------



## Kathryne

thanks Lou, you would of laughed yesterday our nurse was a real "fruit case" but god she made me laugh    just what the doctors ordered xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kathryne said:


> thanks Lou, you would of laughed yesterday our nurse was a real "fruit case" but god she made me laugh   just what the doctors ordered xx


Come on then tell me more I want all the details.....


----------



## ❣Audrey

COngrats on being PUPO Kat!!!

I am still poorly  just can't shift it at all - seems to be getting worse! I have had it a week now .  xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Good for you Kat, think  

I hope those little spermies are doing what they should. I also imagine my DH's like little Homer Simpsons, knocking into each other and going round in circles ha ha (didnt do me any good though!)

He is still being ultra, extra nice but he isnt being let off to easy! I am using him for one thing this month and thats it   Not that he is complaining though.

He has agreed to give the pub a miss for the next few weeks as well which is a bonus.

Morning ladies BTW!!xx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls, hope you are all ok - I am trying to catch up as I had a nightmare day yesterday - basically my laptop died on me (all my pics and work stuff stored on there) so I had to run around trying to get all the info I needed saved - that will teach me a lesson -note to self, always BACK UP!!! Anyway I seem to have saved most of it   good job that I have got a web designer as a mate   as I wouldn't have a clue what to do!!

Anyways some personals-

Lou - Hi hon, glad that your MW appt went ok and glad to hear that little bubs is doing ok!  Do you have a nickname for him/her?

Kat - Glad the basting went well honey - PUPO for you honey.  I am really keeping my fingers crossed that this works for you honey  

Julie - Hi honey, you sound like you have been through it - I hope you are starting to feel a littler better  

Zuri - Hi honey, how are you today?  Are you feeling ok now after your op? 

Sue - Sorry that the drugs are making you feel emotional - its awful isn't it?    to you honey, I hope you feel a little better today. 

Sobroody - another lady that is PUPO -     for you too honey that this tx will work for you. 

Sammy - Hi hon, how are you?

Strawbs - Any news on a job yet for DW - sorry if you have already discussed this and I have missed it  

Harriet - hi honey, hope you are feeling a little better! Thinking of you and sending  

Leech - Lovely to hear from you honey - how long have you got left now? 

Beebee - Hi hon, so sorry that you are still poorly honey, I hope that you get well soon 

Phew, there are so many of us.  A big hello to anyone I missed and sorry  

AAM: The hospital rang my DH yesterday and DH said that the lady was really lovely and could understand exactly where we were coming from.  Basically this appointment that we are going to now is all the legalities like what would happen should I die after the egg collection   who would the eggs belong to etc etc....
Anyway she said, that we weren't to worry as we would not need any more investgations doing as they had all my notes from Chester and that I would just need a blood test to check my blood group and for clymidia (sp!) She then says that the process will be very quick and has said to DH that to call her back personally if we have any more problems or issues as she understands what we have been through and admitted herself that it is unacceptable how we have been left hanging on for so long.  I must say that I feel so much better about it all.  I can't wait for the 19th November!!  

Much love to all

xxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw Nicksy that's fab news! xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Zuri - Hope you are OK lovely xx
Bee- Oh lovely I really do hope you get better soon - keep warm  
Sammy - Good for you girl - hope everything works out well for you xx
Nicksy - Roll on the 19th lovely xxx


Well Lou - As you can imagine I was really nervous yesterday but god she made me laugh!! She was telling DH & I stories of previous patients - when I first saw her i thought you was going to be a bit "old school" but she def was not!! she said to DH that his swimmers must of been training for the Olympics they were so good.  You know when someone is just so genuinely lovely and put you right at ease - well that what she was like.  If this cycle fails I'm def asking for her next time


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy yes you have to state what you want to happen with eggs or embryos is frozen in storage etc its all formailities really but a good sign your doing that I did that right before I started tx   

Sammy morning, good that DH is staying away from the pub xx

Kat so glad you got on well with the nurse helps to relax doesn't it, if you know what I mean, hope you took it easy yesterday afternoon?  Are you keeping a diary?


----------



## Harriet_LF

Morning All

Haven't been on for a few days as I wanted to get my head in order a bit

Nicksy: Great news about your appointment for 19th, looks like we might be IVF buddies after all as I am planning on starting the af after next which will be about 27th Dec give or tack a few days. We decided to get christmas out the way first and jan is so boring anyway..............

Kat: Great news about the basting, i'll be keeping everything crossed for you hun

Sobroody: My 2nd IUI was really difficult too, I had the exact same situation as you where they couldn't get the catheter in. The 3rd go was a bit easier

Sammy: Hi hun how are you?

Strawbs :Never been to prague but its supposed to be lovely

Lou; Can't believe you heard the hb thats so cool

Julie: How are you feeling? Any more treatment planned for you?

Bee: Hope you feel better soon

Leech: Not long now until you are mummy leech how exciting

Phew!

AAM: Well I feel a bit better now, its becoming a bit of a routine tbh, have IUI, IUI fails, have a good cry for a day, pick self up and start again! We have decided to have one last go at IUI but we are keeping it very low key this time, no diary, no laying around i'm just going to carry on as usual. Then in Dec we are starting IVF. I have got my head around it now and i'm even looking forward to it   The only prob is work, just got an email from my boss asking me to attend a course first week in Feb. I have just worked out that this is when I will most likely be having EC / ET    so i have just sent a really cryptic email back saying I can't for health reasons blah blah. Anyway i'm going to have to tell her I fear   she understands!


----------



## Nicksy

Lou - thanks for the info honey, that is so ggod to know that you had this appt just before you got started   that this happens for me too!

Harriet - Glad that you are feeling ok honey and that you have got a plan! (sometimes we sound like the A-team don't we) I so hope that we are IVF buddies, it will be lovely to go through the treatment with somebody else (even if it is only 'online'  ) I am sure that your boss will be absolutely fine honey!

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Sammy - glad your DH is behaving! The hospital told me to test in two weeks 19th November, But Dr Q told me to test after 10 days and keep testing if its a -tive...reason being if I get a bfp I need to see her ASAP for the steroids so we can in her words 'save the pregnancy', so I will be testing a week on Saturday, need to order some internet cheapies.

Sue - can't belive your DH helped put it in! There is no way I would allow DH anywhere near my bits with a tube  . DH got to watch it on the screen and he said the screen lit up as the sperm went in! The nurse doing the ultrasound took the pic to show me how the catheter was going around a bend. Its basically a pic of my uterus with a white blob in the middle (the sperm). Yes if this works it will be one for the family album!  

Kat - glad your's was more staright foward. Keeping everything crossed for you too hun!     

Harriet - I am sure your boss will be fine! Not sure why it was such a problem for me, when I had by biopsy in Sept, Dr Q got the catheter through 1st time with no problems! 

Hi everyone hope you're having a good day. I'll be interviewing for most of today and I will not be working tomorrow whoo hoo! 

Anna x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Harriet - I don't blame you for not doing a diary etc sometimes it can play on your mind too much, I have decided not to do one only because i know what I am like and I will obsess too much so i am just going to just try and carry on as normal, easier said than done I know but I'm going to give it a try.  I   that this time it will work for you lovely  

Nicksy - I had the same things asked etc when we were going to go down the ES route and I am sure it wont be too long know until you have your date   

Lou - I did kinda take it easy yesterday afternoon  but I have to be honest I am really tired today, I think all the anticipation and waiting catches up with you, plus I really hate hospitals so I wind myself up before even going through the door  

Sobroody - How are you feeling today? hope the interviews go well x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies 

Strawbs – Prague – oooo I’d love to go.

Sue – Sorry to hear not much going on with you yesterday but hope it also meant nothing pants was happening.  Wow, so your DH had to help with the catheter – don’t think I’d trust mine .

Potty – Congratulations honey.  Here’s to a fab pregnancy.

Sobroody – Sorry to hear it wasn’t all so straightforward, but like you said there are some pics to go into the album, and not many babies get pics of actual conception .  Hope you are feeling more comfortable & congratulations on being PUPO honey.

Kat – So glad to hear that all went well yesterday & congratulations on being PUPO honey.  Are you resting up?  Like Lou said, focus on those ^happy sperm^ getting acquainted with those lovely eggies.  The Nurse sounds a hoot – our Consultant is pretty funny too and it just seems to ease the embarrassment, and one of the nurses is soooo lovely.  

Bee-Bee – So sorry you are still feeling so poorly my lovely.   gently.

Sammy – Not sure what’s worse – when they are being super nice or not.  Glad to hear he is giving the pub a wide berth for a bit.  My DH stopped drinking over a year ago, so no longer a problem for us.

Nicksy – Finally a human being that understands what you’ve been through and talks sense.  So glad that things seems to be moving forward now & not long till 19th Nov.  Oh, now you mentioned the A Team I’m humming the theme tune in my head .

Harriet – Glad you feel like you have your head a bit more in order, and have a plan for your next tx.  Like you say, sometimes you need to go through a process after …. Day of being sad, then day of numbness, then making plans etc.  I really  that your laid back approach to your final IUI will do the magic for you.  After all, the month we ttc naturally and I had no expectation, it actually worked for us .

Well, I had another relatively comfortable night – things are feeling more uncomfortable inside, but I guess it’s bound to be after having things burnt away.  I’m going to have the dressings changed & wounds/stitches looked at this pm, but I looked at them anyway after a shower yesterday and they seem fine.  I’m such a wimp with stitches but I didn’t faint thank goodness .

DH & DD are watching Star Wars and eating popcorn, so a nice quiet morning here.  Thought I’d start writing some Christmas cards this week, but I’ve not done any so far .

Love & hugs to all
Julie
XXX


----------



## Ourturn

Hi Kat I am feeling v tired too! Was shattered when I got home at 6pm yesterday, think it was the stress and pain of the whole thing. The nurse kept saying it doesn't hurt its uncomfotable, I felt like saying it does bloody hurt! Also you try having an open speculum in for 30 mins!!!!

I have had a bit of spotting have you? Also did you have a shot of hcg to ov? My (.)(.) have been incredibly sore, then I realised the hcg was probably giving me pg symptoms. I'm taking progesterone pessaries are you? Nice  !!!

Thanks Julie. Xmas cards, OMG how organised!

Anna x


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Julie - Glad to hear you had a more comfortable night just you relax and don't overdo things xx How organised are you writting the xmas cards I have started shopping but i have not packed anything yet. DH is working Sunday so I might do some packing etc then x

Hi Sobroody - The nurse did say to me that I may have some spotting but I havent as yet!  And no they did not give me a hcg as I ovulate OK.  She also did not give me the pessaries  I hope I was not meant to have them xx  I am so glad you are in the same boat as me - feel free to ask me any questions x


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning ladies!!

How are we all?  Im all good, nothing new to report but still wanted to say hi..

Sue - hi lovely!!

Sobroody - wow a picture of conception - that is wicked!!

Kat - yay finally basted woohooooooo....

Bee_bee - my boss has had it for 3 weeks, keep your chin up and rugged up honey  

Nicksy - no job news yet, she has had a few calls but no interviews at this point, she is starting to get bothered by it but we are just doing everything we can at the moment..

H - I really hope your boss understands! I thought mine would totally freak but he was good as gold.. I'll have everything specially crossed for you for the next IUI..

Sammy - glad you are whipping your hubby in to shape and he is now behaving..

Julie - we can all go to prague - have a big ol' FF holiday!! god knows we all need it..

Lou - Hi lovely!!

sorry im not on as much as usual of late but work is busy busy but I will keep coming back as I can xxxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Strawbs - glad to hear you are OK lovely


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat I think the whole build up to basting can be quite stressful even though you probably didn't feel it have a nice relaxing night tonight and get to bed early  

Hi Strawbs how are you doing lovely?


----------



## Kathryne

I would love to Lou but unfortunately I have got college tonight   never mind its Friday tomorrow x


----------



## Strawbs78

Im all good Lou, just pretty busy at work at the minute which is good actually because time is flying (unlike last month in the awful 2WW) so my appt is getting closer and closer without me thinking about it too much..

how your little mini Lou doing? xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat oh dear can't you not go tonight and catch up next week  

Strawbs glad your busy honey, me and bubs are fine I think I felt it last night had some flutters, must have be babe letting me know I was not alone whilst DH is away...


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I would love to but it will be too much to catch up on - never mind I have booked DH to do some reiki on me tomorrow (he is a qualified Reiki Practioner is his spare time!!) so that will be nice x  Have you got any nice plans this weekend? x

Strawbs - the time will fly just you wait


----------



## Sammysmiles

Hi Strawbs, Kat, Lou, Julie!

Julie well done with not fainting when you saw under the bandages, I feel funny in my tummy when I think of you. You are so brave, is the worst over now?

My DH is well and truly whipped into shape, the thing is its my local as well so if he is banned then so am I   Not too bad though as I have got my friends 80's themed Hen Do on Saturday and I am having a pre-party party at mine with the girls getting ready at mine. Lots of 80's music, glitter and tutus, cant wait. Also weighed myself today   at how much weight I have put on throughout this process but I am confident in saying next time I have IUI I will be 2 stone lighter

Sue - Definitely need a diet buddy. I hoping to lose 2 pounds a week and lose at least two stone, back to the gym as well (not started yet, got all agrophobic last night  ). DH is doing it with me as well so we shall keep each other going. I am doing good old Weight Watchers (I know it off by heart!)

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat how nice is that Dh doing reiki, jealous now...  No real plans for the weekend just enjoy every minute with DH

Sammy 2lbs a week is a steep target, they say you should aim for 1lbs a week honey, don't be too hard on yourself


----------



## Sammysmiles

Dont worry Lou, I lose weight just as quick as I put it on unfortunately. I am no stranger to dieting, although it has been nice not worrying about what I eat over the last two months  

When I get my BFP next year I want to be a yummy mummy so that will also keep me away from the biscuit barrel


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sammy very good I attacked the jammy dodgers last night...


----------



## Julie Wilts

Back again

Lou -  .  Yep, that could be mini poppadom fluttering away in there.  Feels fab!  I used to love feeling DD moving around, but have the say the bruised ribs and massive kicks at the end were a bit uncomfortable.

Kat - Ooooo Reiki - I'd really love some of that right now.  Don't go overdoing it now at College.  

Sammy - Hen do sounds fun. Good luck with your weight loss honey & good on your DH for going with you too so you can help motivate each other.

Strawbs - Like you say good that you are busy enough to keep your mind off things.  Hope your DW manages to come up with something soon.  

Sobroody - I might sound organised but you should see how much paperwork I have upstairs to file .

Love & hugs,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Jules how are you my lovely?  Feeling any better?  Has DH been looking after you well...


----------



## Sammysmiles

Lou, my DH made a brew last night and brought the bourbons in but I sent him packing. I said you cant cheat in your first week!  Bless him, he looked really sad

Julie! You cant stay away, I hope we are keeping you sane whilst you are resting? Some times when I have a day off I spend all day on this site whoops. Trying not to do it today but head is not really at work


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sammy I can just see he face my DH would be the same, we never used to even have biscuits in the house...


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey Lou - Not too bad honey.  Just off to the Doc's in a mo for them to check the stitches etc.  DH is looking after me pretty well but the house already looks a state.  I've tried to do a few bits, but not up to much.  My friend has just called and wants to pop in with another friend and their 2 l/o's tom am around 9.15am .  I've not even been up and dressed at that time this week .

Sammy - It's true - I am an addict .  My lovely FF's certainly do help me to keep sane.


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sammy & Julie

Julie - Good luck with having the stitches checked you will feel better after that  
Sammy - All the best with the diet I am trying to cut down I think I will probably loose lots by not drinking the red vino for a good while   
Lou - You have to laugh DH does reiki on everyone but we never seem to have the time for me so I have booked him    my only problem is whenever I have it I fall asleep


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie, hope the docs goes ok then hun, don't worry about the house and so what if friends want to visit stay in your pj's....

Kat bless you having to book an appt with your own DH, its good that you fall asleep shows it has relaxed you honey


----------



## Kathryne

yeh you are right Lou.  It is very relaxing just what i need right now.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thats a girl nice and relaxing making me want one now...


----------



## Kathryne

I got a fairly busy weekend planned.  Do you remember me telling you about my friend who was going out with a chef? well they are coming over tomorrow and we are going out for a meal.  Then Sat I am going Christmas shopping with my best friend then Sun I am doing nothing but maybe a little reading and wrap some prezzies.  I am not sure if yesterday is catching up with me or just that I am busy in work but god I'm tired, think I'll crawl under my desk and have 40 winks


----------



## Leicesterlou

My god your organise I haven't even thought of buying never mind wrapping presents....  Enjoy your 40winks


----------



## Kathryne

Lou - I know I am terrible I started last month   but I have to be honest I hate going shopping in Dec on a Sat getting pushed around it drives me mad!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat it does me too I normally order most of my stuff off the net and get it wrapped too


----------



## Harriet_LF

Christmas shopping - God have not even thought about it yet!

Good news girls I just contacted my consultant at the Lister and I can start my cycle of IVF in Dec. I start by taking the contraceptive pill (crazy as that sounds). I have to call up after my next AF to book a baseline scan appointment - woo hoo! Of course I am still   that I won't have to


----------



## Leicesterlou

Harriet_LF said:


> Christmas shopping - God have not even thought about it yet!
> 
> Good news girls I just contacted my consultant at the Lister and I can start my cycle of IVF in Dec. I start by taking the contraceptive pill (crazy as that sounds). I have to call up after my next AF to book a baseline scan appointment - woo hoo! Of course I am still  that I won't have to


Very organise Harriet, but I am sure you won't have too


----------



## Nicksy

Thats great news Harriet, but   also that you won't need to go through IVF!!


----------



## Kathryne

Harriet - That is amazing news lovely - I am really pleased for you  

Lou - I do allot of mine on the old internet I have just had some beautiful jewellery just delivered from Hong Kong! absolute bargin x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Kat - What website do you use for your jewelry? I am always wary of things like that but love internet shopping so would love to know where you went

Harriet - Thats such great news about your IVF. No more IUI? I cant blame you, it can send you round the  

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sammy - I go onto Ebay but i only buy from the Ebay Shops if you look under costume jewellery you will see lots from China & Hong Kong.  I bought lots last year and this and every piece I have had has been lovely x


----------



## Strawbs78

Harriet - that is fantastic news!!  All my   are being sent to you..

As for xmas shopping Ive done about 50% so far and I think by the end of this month I will have it all done.. I cant bear the last minute rush..  I definitely need to have the Australia contingent done by end of Nov so I can send them home and factor in xmas post slowness.. 

Supposed to be out for farewell drinks as we speak but Im still at work.. Hoping I get out soon as I am about to miss my window of time as I then have to be back in ED for a 7.45 dinner, dont think Im going to be able to make it all work.. Its my boss' bday and he was meant to be out by 5 to go for dinner but he is still here too so I cant leave him on his own!

Have a great night ladies..

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Kat is PUPO!  Kat is PUPO!  KAT IS PUPO!  Woooohoooo!!!  Good luck hun!     .  I read somewhere that laughter can release endorphins that increases fertility!  I have never kept a diary, for the simple reason that I would obsess too much about the syptoms.  I try to put all the 2ww stuff to the back of my mind as much as possible.  Your weekend sounds brilliant – have a great time!

Bee – oh no.  I wish there was something I could do to make you feel better.  Sending you lots and lots of get well hugs.

Sammy – glad to hear that hubby is still being super-nice.  You are right, men are only good for one thing!!!  Have a great time on Saturday!  I am not sure I have your will power though.  Hopefully some of your positive attitude will rub off!  

Nicksy – sorry to hear that your laptop died, is it totally beyond repair?  Lucky that your friend managed to get a lot saved.  That is a cheery conversation you are going to have with the hospital!  AT LAST you have got through to someone helpful!  Excellent news that you won’t have to go through all the tests again.  Roll on the 19th November!

Harriet – I know that feeling, the have treatment, treatment fails, have cry, pick self up from the crumpled heap etc…!  Good luck with the next cycle!  I  and  that it works for you.

Sobroody/Anna – have a great day off tomorrow!  Doing anything nice?  With my 3 IUI’s, I only had spotting once (think that was number 3)

Julie – glad you managed to get some decent sleep.  Hope you feel better soon and everything goes ok this evening.  I bought my Christmas cards last week.  Got to think about writing them soon.  Can you believe that some people round here have already got their tacky OTT Christmas decorations up already?!

Strawbs – Hi hun!!!  Don’t work too hard!

Lou – hugs to you and the little one!  Hmmmmmmmmmmm Jammy Dodgers!  I was trying to explain Wagon Wheels to DH yesterday.  Think we will have to buy some when we go to England!

We went for our day 8 of cycle scan and we were surprised to be seen by the top bloke (a man!  I have never had my scan done by a man!  ).  We have a good laugh and joke with the ladies there, he was a bit more serious and clinical.  I have 2 follies, one is 13mm, the other 14.  We are going back for a scan on Saturday with a possible insemination on Monday.  Of course it all depends how the little ones grow!  

Love, hugs and  to all.

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Harriet - Like everyone said, great news to be organised, but  you won't need it at all.

Zuri - The nurse was really pleased with my stitches/wounds and just re-dressed them (unfortunately I reacted to the dressings that DH bought me yesterday and I put on after my shower ).  I'm sure I'll be feeling much better soon .....     the worst thing today is that I am really constipated ... never had it this bad before   .  I actually went and bought something to help after eating dates/bran flakes/beans/orange juice/weetabix and none of that working ... apparently it's the meds.  Said to DH it felt like I needed to give birth to a pineapple .  Oh, the glamour of it all .

Kat - If you would be happy to let us know who you've bought from that would be fab - I've done nearly all my shopping for the grown ups and all the bits for the l/o's I buy for.  Just felt like I had to get more organised this year.  Today I've even written some cards .  Like you, I can't bear getting trampled on in Dec.

Lou - I think about 50% of my Christmas shopping is via the internet these days - I just haven't got it in me to traipse around the shops with loads of heavy bags being indecisive about things.

Strawbs - Hope you get out ok for the farewell drinks in the end & the dinner.

Sue - OMG - decorations up already ... it's only November.  Madness, sheer madness.  Ok, so I've started writing cards, but only because I can't just do one thing at a time ... i.e. watch tv without doing something else at the same time.  Oh, and of course, because I'm a bit obsessive about things .  So glad that things went well at your scan (even if it was a blokey doing it) and hope that your scan on Sat shows they have grown loads - get that wheatbag out and get drinking loads of water.

Right ... off to write some more Christmas cards .

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls TGIF    

Sue I can't believe your DH has never experienced a wagon wheel, bless him.  I finished the jammy dodgers last night    Good news on your scan come on GFG GFG     bet it was strange a man doing the scan    

Julie your very organised doing your Christmas cards already bless you, I might start mine next week when DH is away again.  I hope you are feeling better lovely.

Kat our PUPO lady how are we today I hope college wasn't too tough

Strawbs shame you didn't make the farewell drinks  

Good morning everybody else, looks like its going to be a nice day  and of course I am happy as DH comes home tonight


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning everyone

Missed the farewell drinks but made it in the nick of time for dinner thankfully.. got a little tipsy and had some great food which was great.. Woke up this morning at about 3am feeling like I was swallowing razor blades so I fear Im getting my boss' cold  

DW has an interview today yay!!  She had a horrible night's sleep though as I kept her awake with couging and smelling of germs and unfortunately snoring   So she eventually went on to the sofa at about 3am poor thing.. I put her back in to bed at 6.30 when I got up.. I went to boots and got some breath right strips and some lemsip so hopefully that will help her sleep better..  she has an interview with an agency today for a job at barclays and then an interview with an actual company (foreign exchance company) next WEd so     ladies - I really need this to pay off!

Lou - you deserve the jammy dodgers dont worry, you are having a baby which is the toughest gig around so I say rewards yourself.

Julie - sorry you have reacted to the dressings, gosh you are having such a rough time of it, I hope things start to improve soon.. How about senakot? You could take some extra strength stuff..

Sue - scanned by a man?   wow that would have been uncomfortable..  Your follies sound great, I cant wait til you are PUPO..

Morning everyone else!

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Starwbs good for you on getting tipsy but sorry your feeling a bit flu'y (spelling  ) Hope DW gets one of the jobs you never know could be offered them both


----------



## Strawbs78

Lou that would be brilliant!! If she could be working within the next week or so just from a sanity perspective I would be over the moon..

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Strawbs


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies yyiiiippppeeee its Friday    

Sue - You did bring a smile to my face - thanks xx.  Great news about your follies   that they will be fine for tomorrow and you can then join me on Monday  

Julie - Morning lovely, I have bought items from a few shops on ebay from China/Hong Kong what I normally do is look at the postage and usually from Hong Kong/China it is £4.99.  Follow the link jewellery & watches, then costume jewellery from there you will find the shops.  If you get a problem let me know xx (hope all that made sense  )

Lou - Hi lovely how are you, what a silly question of course you are OK DH comes home tonight xx 

Strawbs - I really hope DW's interview goes well today   

Bee - How are you feeling today lovely  

And a huge morning to everyone xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Sue, that is fabulous news on the follies. I hope you will be set for Monday  

I am generally scanned by my consultant who is a man, if he is running late I let the nurse do it for me. As I said before I will pull my pants down for anyone now, all dignity is out of the window!  

Strawbs, great news about your DW. This is your month isnt it? Lets hope a BFP soons follows all of this, I think you have been through so much and glad you are still smiling  

Lou, glad your DH is home tonight. Mt DH works away alot (maybe that explains our infertility!) but we always make up for it when he comes home


----------



## Leicesterlou

sammysmiles said:


> Lou, glad your DH is home tonight. Mt DH works away alot (maybe that explains our infertility!) but we always make up for it when he comes home


Maybe try getting him to leave you a pot of the good stuff before he goes away each week


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey Sammy

Morning!  Well we have an appt this month but its not to start I dont think, they want to discuss it all with us.. with a good wind we may start in Dec AF but you never know, we will see and Im just not thinking about it really until we go on the 25th..

We could do with some good news so roll on these job interviews!!

x


----------



## Sammysmiles

I couldnt! I never even tell him when I am ovulating (although he probably can figure it out himself  ), the first and last time I had my legs in the air after BMS was last month and we vowed never to be so clinical again.

Its strange but I dont want us to be all about baby making, which is why we are taking a break from TX for a couple of months. Just to get back to "us" again. We know it can happen naturally and will do at some point its just frustrating that it hasnt happened yet, my DS is praying for a little brother for Xmas  

Strawbs - Everything will be fine, lots of  ! Hope you can start next AF, we are due to start early next year so I may be hitting you up for information 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sammy I understand sex becomes about babies and not about love       about your Son praying for a little brother for Xmas


----------



## Sammysmiles

I know, thats what makes it so unfair. Its not just me and DH, its DS feeling the effects as well. Fingers crossed that something happens before IVF though, I keep thinking I am ready for it then sway towards not going down that route as it is so final.

Decisions, decisions


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sammy I know what you mean before I did IVf/ICSI I had decided it was my final go plus couldn't afford anymore after that but it worked and it wasn't too bad honest


----------



## Sammysmiles

Thats what we are hoping, my Mum offered to help us out but that is the road I am not ready to go down yet. Once you start paying, when does it end? I mean we get one go on the NHS and if that doesnt work and we pay for one and if that doesnt work do we carry on going until we are both financially and emotionally drained? That is why I am not ready for it until I can put a bit of closure in my mind and think "if this doesnt work then that is it".

I know I will be one of those mothers who gets pregnant in their 40's naturally after resigning myself to it never happening. I would have a grown up son, a villa in spain and then a newborn  

Hoping that 2009 is our year. Are you going to find out the sex of your little Lou or Louis?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sammy    do you have a villa in spain then??  No not finding out the sex until he/she arrives


----------



## Sammysmiles

God no! I mean with my luck I will have resigned myself to the fact that it will never happen then retire to spain with my savings get a lovely Villa then get pregnant


----------



## Leicesterlou

sammysmiles said:


> God no! I mean with my luck I will have resigned myself to the fact that it will never happen then retire to spain with my savings get a lovely Villa then get pregnant


Ah right sorry me getting excited.... Yes we used to say that too, I hope it happens for all my ff's very soon xxxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

I forgot to mention my young pool boy  

Yes,   for everyone in 2009. Lets get off this thread and onto the knoct up threads!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello lovely ladies

Feeling a bit spaced out today so really easing up on the painkillers to see if it helps.  At least the lactose helped me last night   .

Strawbs - Hope your DW's interviews go ok then.

Lou - Bet I've missed you by now - hope you have a fab weekend.

Sammy - I keep thinking I'll be the same - in my 40's, the oldest pg lady at the school gates .  They'll think I'm the grandmother .

Kat - Hope College went ok and you enjoy your Reiki tonight.

AAM - I'm afraid I feel well enough to rant.  I got a letter from the hospital today for my follow up appt - its for WEDNESDAY 17TH JUNE 2009.  OMG .... seriously ..... are they trying to push me over the edge.  I've felt really emotional last night and today, and that was the last thing I needed.  I know there are waiting lists but SERIOUSLY!!!!  Thats 7 months away .... I'll have turned 38 by then!!!  The consultant said it would be in the New Year due to the waiting lists, but not half way through the year!!!!

Right, rant over .... better stop before I burst my stitches.

DH and DD are off to see some fireworks with friends tonight and I wish I could join them, but I'm definitely not up to it.  I had a couple of friends visit this morning, and one of my "new school mummy" friends afterwards.  Mum & Dad come back from the USA tomorrow (DH is picking them up), so guess I'll see them over the weekend.  Feeling a bit like a caged animal already, but I'm so used to being out and about every day.

Right, I'm going to take my miserable self off and give myself a talking too.

Catch up soon,
Love & gentle hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Lou – I will get DH addicted to wagon wheels when we come over to UK!!!  I can imagine coming home with a car full!  Have a great time tonight!!!!!  

Strawbs – hope you don’t get that cold!  Sending lots of  to your DW.  I hope she gets the job!  It was a bit scary having a man do my scan, but I remembered later that he was the one that did my HSG, so my bits are more than familiar with him!  

Kat – sending more and more  your way!

Sammy – yes, I have forgotten what dignity is!  My DH said that if treatment never works he is going to buy a Jacuzzi!  Even if I do get “knocked up”, I will still keep posting here (as long as you lot want me!)

Julie – sending you lots of get well hugs.  Blimey!  Talking about planning in advance!!!  Reminds me of my dad who had a letter through from the hospital for an appointment, he turned up on the date and they said that he didn’t have an appointment, he said “yes I do! Here is the letter” they said “Sorry Mr D, but that appointment is for 2009!” I wonder if you can call them and ask to be put on some sort of reserve list if there is a cancellation.  Hope you feel well enough to have a great time with your parents this weekend. 

Just spoken to my mum because she went to a family funeral today, the daughter of the deceased works for a fertility clinic so mum had a good chat to her about my treatment!!!     The first thing that the daughter said that they recommend is to lose weight!  

Lots of love and hugs to all!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sue that is fab news!! Hope all you other ladies are ok!  Been thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey Bee-Bee - How are you feeling today my lovely?  Better I hope.  .

Sue - Thanks honey.  It does seem like an eternity away, but OMG about your Dad being given an appointment for a year ahead .  I probably will call when I feel a bit better.

Zuri - Well, I've had tx's privately, but the op and I guess this appt is just good old NHS  .

It's honestly really upset me today.  That and the conversation I had with work.  They weren't overly happy that I won't be in on Monday .... and that from someone who had 5 working days off because of a cold .... I'm only having 4 working days off and I've had bloomin surgery.  Grrrr! Perhaps it's just the emotions of everything finally kicking in.

X


----------



## Wraakgodin

A bit quiet here during the weekend - just sending everyone lots of   and hugs

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hi Julie - still feeling pretty low  - doing well on my weightloss though so that is boosting me a bit.  Couldn't think what I wanted for christmas but then when Jake and I were talking about it I had a flash of inspiration lol - I have a favourite pair of jeans - when they are too big for me I will cry with sadness lol!  So I have asked his parents for a pair of the same but in a much smaller size so that when I get smaller I wont cry!

How is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Beebee!  

Sending you lots and lots of hugs.  

Excellent that you are doing well on weightloss, can you send some PMA and willpower to me (only if you have some to spare!).  You shouldn't cry that they don't fit, you should be proud of all that you have accomplished!  I had a bit of a lightbulb moment when I was thinking about weight loss yesterday.  I would go through all of this treatment to get pregnant, all the injections, indignity of the examinations, emotional turmoil etc etc, but although I know that weight is a factor in level of fertility, I just can't put that chocolate bar down to help me conceive.  Hopefully this revelation will help me get back on track.  Keep me on the straight and narrow!

I can't think of what I want for Christmas, I am sure people are going to start asking soon!  I know everyone in my family will also have no clue whatsoever!  Dad will just get socks, and me and mum will just go shopping to BHS and buy something for each other!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

I am the same - I have no clue what I want for christmas!!!  I think I might ask my family to make donations to the animal rescue centre where I get all of my animals from rather than buy me something!

Aw it is hard to be motivated on the weightloss hun - I have struggled on and off with it for so long - I have a holiday to cuba coming up next year and the girl from the couple we are going with has a fab figure and I would really like to look good in the pictures lol so that is kind of spurring me on!  I shall help you with weightloss PMA chick xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

I wondered if anyone was about this weekend - I've popped in and out.

Bee-Bee - Sorry you are still feeling rough honey.   but very gently.  You are such a sweetie for thinking of asking for donations to the animal rescue centre - we sponsor a donkey for my DD and she just loves it.  We make sure we get there a couple of times a year so she can see him.

Sue - Hello honey.  Gentle  for you as well.  I think it must be the hardest time to diet, when ttc .... there is enough stress without having to cut out some of life's little treats.  I always have de-caff tea, don't drink coffee & don't have fizzy drinks, but I just couldn't cope without occasional chocolate.  .  I think anyone that loses weight whilst they are ttc & having tx are fantastic.

Not a good weekend for me - still in some pain, but having some weird .... mmm... sensations in my legs.  Kind of like they are spongy when I walk, and I feel a bit wobbly.  I've had to relent and ask people to do the school run tomorrow for me and I'm going to try to get a Doc's appt tom.  Had a bit of a   this pm, and a moment of self-pity, but feel a little better for it now.

Love & gentle  to anyone else checking in.
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Oh Julie - I am glad you can get a dr's appointment for tomorrow - thinking of you chick xxx


----------



## factorV

Sorry I haven't been around much.  I was admitted into the hospital for OHSS this past few days.  

It's been 2 weeks since the basting and today I got a BFP.  

I have been so sick with the OHSS and nausea and vomitting.  Going to try and see the docs asap this week so I don't get recurrent pg loss again.

Susan/FactorV


----------



## Wraakgodin

Beebee – sending you more hugs today hun.

Julie – I may have IVF early next year (if the next two IUI’s don’t work) and my BMI is much too high for treatment, I have to lose weight if I want that treatment!  I can’t drink caffeine, it makes me ill, so that bit is easy!  I agree, chocolate for medicinal purposes is ok!  I hope you manage to get a doctors appointment today and hope he can sort you out.  This has been going on for far too long.  Hope you feel better soon.

Susan – congratulations on your BFP!  Sorry to hear that you have OHSS, I hope you manage to see the doctor and he can help you.  Will be saying a  for you.  

Just a huuuuuuge hug all round.

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi girls

Things go from bad to worse here.  DH failed to produce a sample again.  So another aborted attempt.

Just off to the hospital to see if we can have some sort of counselling

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts

Be back later, but just a flying visit, couldn't bear to read and run.

Sue - The biggest hugs to you this morning lovely.  So sorry to hear your news this morning - must be awful pressure on you both. 

Susan - Congratulations & hope they managed to get the OHSS under control.  Take care.

BeeBee - Hope you are feeling a bit better this morning my lovely.  .

Well, after speaking to THE most RUDE receptionist ever at my Doc's this am, I have an appt for 9.30am, so I'll be back later.

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## Ourturn

Sue 
Sending you big    . I am so sorry, hope counselling can help.

Factor V/Susan
Congratulations on the bfp, hope they get the OHSS under control  


Julie
That is ridiculous, I am so angry for you  . My hospital out me to the top of their list because of my age (just turned 37), surely they should do the same for you? If I were you I would call up and point out your age. If that does not work but a complaint in through PALS, it might just work for you.  Good luck at the docs

Kat
How are you finding the 2ww? I have been supressing a ridiculous urge to test, think I am turning into a fruit case   Dr Q told me to test after 10 days, and to keep testing if -tive. I would feel so much clamer if I was able to start on steroids now rather than waiting for a bfp. Are you on progestrone pessaries too? 

How is everyone? 

I am so emotional at the moment, think the progesterone may be the culprit! Watched the film Sicko last night, it was shocking. So glad I don't live in the states! I know the NHS is far from perfect but at least we have it. Also can you belive the x factor result! 

Anna x


----------



## Sammysmiles

Sue, sorry to hear your news. It must be so hard for the men but sometimes its hard to see it from their point of view. Its lucky that you are both really and close and can discuss it  

Factor V - Congrats on the BFP. Heres to a healthy 8 months xx

Julie - Hope all goes well at the docs

Bee - I am on day 7 of my diet but not weigh day til Thursday. Hoping for 2 pounds off, I have been calculating how much I can lose before Xmas then afterwards. I can lose weight as quickly as I put it on (which isnt a good thing! One bad week and thats a couple of pounds) but after starting TX I put two stone on in two months!! Hopefully it will disappear as quick as it went on 

Morning ladies! xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Morning everybody!!

Sue - Im so sorry hon, when I read your post it broke my heart.  I hope the counselling can provide you with some answers..  My clinic also told me re the weight loss thing, If i wanted to participate in IVF eggshare I have to lose 38 pounds, as of this morning I have lost 15.. I have also read that you dont want your weight reducing or gaining too quickly during tx as it can affect your hormone levels but that's just a ridiculous catch 22.. I am glad I am having a bit of a break now so I can try and do everything I can to get my weight down..

Beebee -  I already have my xmas list!!  Good on you for having some jeans that are too big for you, Im not quite there yet.. I find it amazing how many lbs make up a dress size, I would have thought after 15 I would have gone down but Im just not quite there yet..

Julie - honey, Im so sorry!! sending you a big hug  

FActor V - congrats on your BFP!!!!!

No update from me really, lost an extra 1.5 kgs or 3lbs over the weekend which is fantastic, DW has an interview tomorrow.  The interview with the recruiter went ok, she said she thinks she doesnt have enough experience but will put her forward anyway, I am desperately hoping she gets that one as it is in my building so it would be wicked travelling to work everyday together..

xx


----------



## Strawbs78

also is anyone on here getting funded on the nhs?  We obviously have our appt at kings on the 25th but no idea if they are going to give us funding or not - at what point do you find out?


----------



## Kathryne

Morning ladies

Bee - I hope you feel a little better today lovely  and fantastic news on your weight loss well done xx
Julie - I hope everything goes OK with the Dr today - thinking of you lovely  
Strawbs - Hi lovely, yes I am funded my the NHS, we have 3 attempts at IUI and if they are unsuccessful we then can be popped on the list for 1 attempt for IVF or ICSI.  Hope DW interview goes OK tomorrow.
Sue - Many congratulations on your BFP lovely  
Anna - Hello my 2ww buddy, I am OK, actually I am not feeling any symptoms good or bad    yet.  If I was you lovely I would defiantly not test until at least day 10 hang on in there xxx
Wraakgodin - So sorry to hear DH was unable to do his sample i really do hope the counselling works out lovely xx
Lou - Morning lovely how are you xx

And a BIG good morning to everyone else xx


----------



## Strawbs78

thanks Kat.. at what point did they tell you you were going to receive funding?  i.e. did you have to wait til your initial consultantation?  I hear that some boroughs fund everyone and others are individually based, I believe mine is individually based..

no symptoms is not necessarily a bad thing, I think its absolutely impossible to tell, hang in there and keep up hope - its such an exciting time for you

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sue so sorry honey     hope you get some counselling  

Julie hope your docs appt goes well  

Hey Kat how is the 2ww going hun?

Good morning the rest of your IUI girls


----------



## Kathryne

Sue - they told us when we had our consultation before any tests were done. xx

Lou- Hi lovely the 2ww isn't going too bad really, have to be honest I feel no different so not too sure its working or not


----------



## ❣Audrey

Susan - congratulations on your bfp! So sorry to hear you have OHSS I hope you are soon on the mend!

Sue - massive massive hugs chick you are in my thoughts.  I totally understand the feelings that come when a cycle is abandoned and my heart aches for you right now xxx

Julie - I hope that you appointment went well xxx

Anna - hugs - hopefully feeling emotional is a good sign for you! xxx

Sammy - good luck on the diet chick!!  Unfortunately because of the PCOS I can't lose weight as easily as I put it on hence my doing the w8 diet!  I hope you hit your target soon hun! xxx

Strawb - congrats on the weightloss chick! That's fab going!!  I really hope your DW gets the job!!!  We get funding on the NHS although they are currently denying us any more IUI or IVF and are blaming my weight despite the fact that I have lost more than 20% of my bodyweight! xxx

Kat how are you doing hun?

Lou how are you chick?

I am feeling a bit better this morning - flu seems to be on the mend now!  Another 2lbs off yesterday so chuffed with that!   have a good day all xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Bee - I am ok lovely amazing news on your weight loss - BIG congrats xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Bee_bee - can they really do that?  Give you some and then stop it?  Have they said if you lose more that you can then have more funding? that's shocking!  I have been told to lose 38 pounds and reduce my bmi to 28, I have dropped 15 lbs and reduced my bmi from 34.7 to 32.5 but there is still a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong way to go...

Why cant chocolate and hot chips be diet food ey?  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat I had no signs until I was about 7/8 weeks pg hun....

Bee glad your feeling better and well done on the weight loss  

Strawbs yum yum chips    

I am fine thanks girls heard baby heartbeat this morning at the hospital so all good...


----------



## Strawbs78

Lou - chips are my biggest biggest downfall, I love nothing more than hot chips and gravy!! YUM!!  Went out to lunch on sat and I had a yummy pumpkin salad and DW had burger and chips and she had some chips left over and I got so tempted I had to cover them in diet coke just to stop myself eating them..


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hello again ladies

Lou - Morning honey.  Hope you had a good weekend?    Any news from Leech at all?  Hoping all is well with Amanda as well - guess she's busy unpacking now.

Bee-Bee - Really pleased to hear the flu seems to be easing off and WELL DONE YOU on losing another 2lbs, no wonder you are so chuffed.  You'll soon be in those new jeans my lovely 

Kat - Hope you enjoyed your Reiki and had a good weekend.  I really wouldn't worry about having no symptoms - I over analysed all mine and got BFN's and then the month I didn't notice anything I was actually pg.  

Strawbs - Lots of luck for your DW's interview tomorrow - like you say it'd be good to travel together (saves some £'s too).  I had all my tests done on the NHS as part of the O&G Dept, but was then referred to the Fertility Clinic and only found out at the first appt that we wouldn't get funding.  I really thought as they'd refer us, we'd at least get one tx free, so I was a bit upset t.b.h.  Really hope it all goes ok & you manage to secure funding. 

Sammy - Good on you for sticking to your diet & hope the weigh-in on Thurs brings you fantastic news.  Good that you are so positive about it coming off - I'm sure it'll make a difference.  .

Anna - So sorry to hear you are feeling really emotional honey.  Although I've never taken any meds for tx, I've heard lots of lovely ladies say how much it's affected them.   it will all be worth it in the end though.  

Well, thankfully I saw the nicest Doc we have at our surgery.  He's run some checks and thinks I've got an infection after surgery which is affecting my balance, so prescribed some anti-sickness meds  .  He says after a few days rest (like I can do much else  ) and the meds, I should hopefully feel much better.  

Miserable weather today here - I got soaked just getting across the car park to the Doc's and then to get the prescription.  Hope someone's got some nicer weather than me today.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Julie - so sorry to hear you have an infection chick - rest up and get well soon!!!

Strawb - it's ridiculous that they keep changing the goal posts for my weight - I did at one point get down to 13 stone 8lbs but I was very poorly with gall stones - the fertility nurses know that the pcos really makes me struggle with weightloss but they just haven't helped either!!  I would have thought losing this much weight would really change the way fertility treatment would work so I would have thought they should look into why it's not working more but they are just determined to blame my weight! I mean considering my bmi has gone from 42 to 34 that's no small change!  Also if you saw a pic of me you wouldn't think I weigh as much as I do - I am VERY muscular lol but they never take this into consideration at all! Anyway enough of a rant from me! xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey

Zuri - good luck with your appointment - my fil is the same as your dr - he cant understand why they make such an issue of weight when you see huge women get pregnant all the time! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Strawbs78 said:


> Lou - chips are my biggest biggest downfall, I love nothing more than hot chips and gravy!! YUM!! Went out to lunch on sat and I had a yummy pumpkin salad and DW had burger and chips and she had some chips left over and I got so tempted I had to cover them in diet coke just to stop myself eating them..


     hot chips and gravy.... god I want some now!!!

Julie we too have rain, poor you with the infection honey, your luck is gonna change very soon I can feel it    I had a text from Leech yesterday still no signs of baby wanting to come out, she is seeing the MW tomorrow so may have more news then, I wonder if Amanda is ok bless....

Zuri everything is fine with me thank you, glad to hear your recovering and have some dates to start IVF I am sure you will be fine if you have anything I can help with let me know as I had IVF/ICSI


----------



## Kathryne

oh my god hot chips and gravy is one of my fav YUM YUM - all I got for my lunch is a ham salad sandwich - not the same really    Never mind I'm going to have a go at making Lemon Chicken tonight it was on Sat Kitchen the week before last, just been into Sainsburys to buy the bits.

Julie - I hope your horrible infection goes soon

Zuri - Great news about your IVf date x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Bee-Bee - Thats ridiculous keeping changing the goalposts on you. I'm sure the stress they are creating, is as bad as a rew extra lbs  .

Zuri - So lovely to hear you are recovering well honey, but make sure you don't go overdoing it whilst you are still healing inside.

Lou - Did you have had a good weekend my lovely? Thanks for the update on Leech. 

Kat - Lemon chicken - mmmmmmm scrummy.

All this talk of chips is making me resent my soup & wholemeal bread.  

Well DD is home from school & had a fab time.  Not remotely bothered that I can't do the school run .


----------



## Leicesterlou

Mm lemon Chicken sounds good, I have gammon steak tonight with new pots and Mum is coming for dinner to keep me company whilst Dh is away....

Julie glad DD is ok with you not doing the school run


----------



## Kathryne

Julie - good to hear DD had a good time in school x

Lou - thats nice that your mum is popping over for tea I'm sure you'll have a nice girly evening.

I just popped into town in my lunch hour it was lovely no big crowds I got loads done.  Bought myself some new trousers and tops for work and a lovely bag.  I went Christmas shopping on Sat and god did I shop I only have one present left to get now so I'm really pleased. xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat you are so organised honey....  I was going to pop into town but its  too hard so no point getting soaked


----------



## Julie Wilts

Kat - You are soooo organised honey, but then again, when you get that BFP you won't have to be out shopping .  I am green with envy - I'm like a caged animal stuck at home.  I've still got presents for the grown ups to sort -all the kids are done now.  It was really frustrating because m-i-l asked if I wanted to go to Sainsbury's with her as they've got 25% off clothes till today and 50% off toys  .  I don't do staying indoors and being poorly very well .


----------



## mazlouise

Hi girls,

I was just wondering if you had room for one more on this thread? I am 33, single, and about to start my first natural cycle IUI with a donor - I'm DESPERATE for kids, but never met Mr Right, and have made the decision to do this on my own. Luckily, I have the full support of my family, so won't be totally on my own....

Hope to get to know you all a bit better....

Maria xx


----------



## emnjo

Hey everyone  

Just wanted to pick your brains a bit... 

I am doing a medicated IUI using donor sperm.. 

I am taking 50 puregon daily since cd3. I had a scan on cd7 - I had 3 folllies of 10mm, and then at least 3 smaller ones. The consultant said to continue taking the drugs until my next scan - cd 12. I wondered why I wasn't told to reduce my drugs - but he explained that reducing the drugs would stop the follies growing - or I may just end up with one - which defeats the object of taking the drugs, and its good to know how my body responds for the next time. 

I am just wondering what others have done in this situation?

I have a feeling that this cycle will probably be cancelled as I may well have too many follies.. Boo hoo!!


----------



## ❣Audrey

Hi Maria - of course we have room!!!

Stop talking about food you lot lol!!!  For lunch I will have a spag bol pack and a sweet shake I think lol xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Maria - Welcome on board lovely and all the very best for your treatment  

Hi Emnjo - Soory my IUI this time is un-medicated but I'm sure the lovely ladies on here will help you out x


----------



## ❣Audrey

Em - I would say that they can't really reduce it much more as you are on quite a low dose already xxx


----------



## emnjo

Bee_bee said:


> Em - I would say that they can't really reduce it much more as you are on quite a low dose already xxx


Hey, I know!! I am suprised, I must have very sensitive ovaries. I guess at least I know I respond!! lol.

Does anyone know that because I may have too many follies this time, this will happen again? Maybe I should stick to natural IUI - don't have any fertility problems - just using donor sperm.. Very confused.


----------



## ❣Audrey

I think they like to use medicated as it can improve chances hun xxx


----------



## emnjo

Bee_bee said:


> I think they like to use medicated as it can improve chances hun xxx


Yes medicated is better - but not if they have to keep cancelling it because I produce too many follies..


----------



## Strawbs78

Hey em

I think unfortunately you wont know til wed and you never know two of your follies may have taken the lead adn then you are in a perfect position!  i know you know it happened to me and they reduced my meds but nothing to say if they hadnt then only two of mine would have matured rather than one..

It increases the chances from I think 9 to 25% which is a huge mark up in any book!  If the absolute worst happens this time around they may start you off on 25 instead of 50 or worst case you may have to go back to lwc where they are willing to up and down your meds to suit you individually..

I know its going to be a rough few days til you get back in for another scan but Im thinking of you!

xx


----------



## Harriet_LF

Hi Everyone
Haven't posted for a few days so i'm a bit behind but here goes with the personals

Lou: Hi hun, glad you heard the babies heart beat that is so cool

Kat: I'm keeping everything crossed for you in this cycle

Zuri: Sounds like we will be starting IVF at the same time (starting contraceptive pill on 27th Dec) so we can help each other through it. Its funny but i'm more worried about the emotional side of it as well, there seems to be more at stake somehow

Julie: So sorry that you have picked up an infection and it sucks about your appointment date. Is there anyway you can complain and get one sooner?

Sue: I'm so sorry that your cycle has been abandoned   to you

Factor V: Congrats on the BFP, hope the OHSS eases off soon

AAM: Not much to report from me, just waiting for the time to pass until i can start IVF. I spoke to a lovely acupuncturist on Friday and i'm going to start seeing her in Dec, so I feel like i am doing stuff even though IVF hasn't quite started yet!


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw that's good that you can start Accu Harriet xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Harriet - You will find going to a acupuncturist really benefical I know a few people who have had BFP after having treatment with them I   it will happen for you lovely x


----------



## Nicksy

Hi girls, 

I haven't posted for a few days - hope you are all ok!

Welcome to the newbies and a big hello to the oldies - Julie, I hope that you are feeling a bit better honey!  I also catch up with you on ********


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - How are you lovely


----------



## Strawbs78

hey zuri

I had it and whilst it didnt get me a bfp it relaxed me so much I really felt really open and receptive to getting pregnant, i used to walk out after my acu appts feel super positive..  I have read so much that it really helps and when we start ttcing again if DW is working then I will be going back to acu for sure..

Hey Nicksy - good to see you back on!

Harriet - I think starting acu is a great thing, as above really, I cant speak more highly of it.. I was with HSA for private health insurance (since cancelled with DW laid off) and they covered me for up to £200 of acu which was superb, I used all of it before I cancelled.  

For anyone who wants to use them if you sign up to a health cash plans its about 20 a month and they have no waiting periods at the moment so you can start claiming asap..  I got loads, new glasses, acu, physio, dental etc..

x


----------



## Guest

FactorV - congrats on your BFP    !!!!!

Hope everyone is well, af arrived today, DH was excited as he cant wait to get started with IUI hes getting so broody think its as with his sister pg hes a bit jelous    Anyone thats had a natural cycle of iui do they scan you b4 the basting as im worried about replying on OV sticks  xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Gembow - I am doing a natural cycle of IUI and I got scanned on CD8 & CD10.  All the very best lovely x

Strawbs- That heath plan sounds amazing! are there any clauses to it?


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sorry to hear af arrived Gem - good luck with this cycle! xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Kathryne said:


> Hi Gembow - I am doing a natural cycle of IUI and I got scanned on CD8 & CD10. All the very best lovely x
> 
> Strawbs- That heath plan sounds amazing! are there any clauses to it?


nope none that I know of, probably the usual exising major injury or something but I used it for physio for my RSI, acu for babies, brand new pairs of specs, some dental work done and it was so easy, pay the bill, post the receipt and claim form and 3 days later the money was in your account, cant speak more highly of them, DW still has a major dental cover plan with them which we pay 17 a month for which is going to cover her for later in the year when she needs a crown.. She had to wait a 3 month qualifying period with that one but with the heathcash plans there are no periods to wait so you just get claiming!! Well worth a look.. www.hsa.co.uk NB I had the top cover at about 26 quid a month so had high claim back limits, you can go lower too, I was on level 4.

x

/links


----------



## Kathryne

thanks Strawbs I will take a look at that x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Harriet - Hey honey.  Think the acupuncture sounds like a great idea.  I'm beginning to think about it or reflexology (always been a bit scared of needles), as lots of people think it's a really good thing to do.

Nicksy - Hello my lovely.  Like you see you can keep tabs on how  I am going on **.  I'm like a caged animal at the moment. Can't wait to get driving and out and about again.  Hope you are ok honey?

Strawbs - Sounds like a good policy - we've got critical illness, but unfortunately I don't think IF qualifies for that .  If only.

Kat - So did you fall asleep in your Reiki honey?  The lady who I had some Reiki/treatment with before is doing another open day on Sat, but I'm not able to go.  Shame really because it was fab.

Lou - Oooo, meant to ask if you'd any news on KP as well.  Guess she's just super busy with work.

Gem - Lovely that you can get started and to hear how excited you and your DH are.  I had unmedicated IUI's and was always scanned at least once, but sometimes twice anything between day 7 and 11, but they usually say between days 8 & 10.  It just gives them an idea of how many follies, lining thickness and so they can anticipate when the follies are likely to pop.  The ov peesticks then confirm when it's about to happen.  Lots & lots of luck my lovely.

Zuri - Hope you enjoy the acupuncture.  Not long till your IVF appt then honey - only a month now.

Right, no-one get mad at me .... I did some ironing tonight ..... some of you know what an ironing freak I am .  Was nice to actually do something but tired me out (felt like a little old granny ).

Hope everyone is having nice evenings.  Catch up tomorrow.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## ❣Audrey

Aw Julie take it easy chick xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Aw Zuri - so much for resting honey. Actually, I've been hanging a bit of washing up (DH puts it in and gets it out, but I just hang it), few bits of tidying up and washed up last night because like you I get really bored just sitting around.  Just feel so feeble with it getting me so tired.

Bee-Bee - You need to be taking it easy too honey - it's easy to get really run down after a flu bug.  Take care.

Right, off to bye-byes soon.

Sweet dreams all,
Julie
X


----------



## mazlouise

Thanks for the warm welcome guys....good to meet you all!

Gem, I'm also starting my first IUI with natural cycle in December. I'm not having any scans - just relying on peesticks. I've monitored my cycles for a few months, and can tell when I'm about to ovulate fairly well - if it doesn't work with 2 natural cycles, I'll move onto medication. Is this your first IUI cycle? I'm so excited, I keep having to tell myself it might not happen straight away!!


----------



## ❣Audrey

Good luck Maz! How is everyone today?  I have lost another 2lbs!  So chuffed as that means I am so close to half way now!!! xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi ladies

Thanks for your hugs, I have the best friends in the world!  

Sammy – good luck with the diet!  Yesterday wasn’t the best day for me to start!

Strawbs hun – congrats on the weight loss – that is amazing!!!!  I am so chuffed for you!  Keep up the good work!  Let me just work this out….  S**t – I have to lose 37lbs before they will let me have IVF!  Perhaps it is a good thing that I have looked, I have been a bit in denial up to now.  I am a comfort eater, and with all the emotions that we go through on this journey, it is amazing that I haven’t ballooned to the size of a blimp!  Going to have a go on Wii tennis later!  I agree, if only lettuce tasted like chocolate!  [email protected] – now I have a craving for chips with melted cheese on the top!  Thanks for that!  I am laughing at you pouring coke over the chips!   Excellent!!  I will have to try that!!  Will have everything crossed for your DW today, I hope it all goes well for her!

Julie – I am glad they have found out what is wrong.  I hope the meds help – rest and get well soon!

Zuri – good to see you back!  I am glad you made a speedy recovery.  IVF in January?  That is excellent news!!!  Sending you lots of  in advance!  My doctor wanted me to get my BMI below 35 for IUI, but I know I have to get it below 30 for IVF.


Kat      many people have had no symptoms and have gone on to have a BFP, so keep up the PMA!  You are really ahead of the game when it comes to Christmas prezzies.  I have bought one so far – and I only got that because it was in the sale!

Lou – morning morning morning!  Amazing news that you heard the baby’s heartbeat.  I am so happy for you!

Bee – congrats on the weight loss.  Glad you are feeling better.  How is mum?

Maria – welcome!!!  There is always room for more here!

Emnjo – sorry I can’t help.  I have only had one or two follies, never had too many!  I wish you all the luck in the world with your treatment.  I hope it goes ahead and you get a BFP soon!     

Harriet – time will whiz by before you know it!  Let me know how you get on with acupuncture.  I have been thinking about it for a while, but put off by the price!

Nicksy – hi!!!!

Gembow – good luck!

Well, things didn’t go well last night, I was upset, he was upset, we said things we shouldn’t, I cried, he cried – a total mess really, we are still talking, but things are strained – perhaps discussing wasn’t the best thing!  There is no talk of us breaking up, but the stress of treatment is just getting to us, both individually and as a couple.  We have an appointment with the councillor on Wednesday morning.  Hopefully that will help.

Love and hugs to all!

Sue


----------



## ❣Audrey

Sue - massive massive hugs chick - you are both in my thoughts. xxx

Zuri -  I am following w8 - it's a meal replacement diet but as I can do it online it means I don't have to go to meetings and hear people harp on about problems with food - I did LL earlier in the year and it really got me down as I eat very healthily but because of liver probs which affect my metabolism as well as pcos I find it incredibly hard to lose weight.  A typical day for me usually would be fruit and fibre for breakfast, a salad for lunch and fish or chicken with veg or sometimes some pasta for dinner!  It's so nice to be finally losing some weight as the liver thing is a combination of being my fault and being overweight with the pcos for so long!

Hello to everyone! I have my sister coming up today to get some more wedding stuff done! Can't believe how soon it is now! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie I have text KP but haven't heard anything as yet but I think her Mum is due over from Auz anytime so she may be busy...  Will keep you posted

Sue     you poor things I am so sorry that you have this added stress ontop of IUI, I really hope you both get alot from your appt tomorrow with the counsellor and maybe you should take some time out and go away for a weekend and just enjoy yourselves and try to forget about TTC    

Bee well done on the 2lbs loss  you are doing fab

Morning to the rest of you IUI chicks I have got to get some work done so will pop back later


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sorry - appointment is next Wednesday!!  Sorry for the confusion!

Not really possible to go away at the moment - need all the money for Christmas!  But at least going back to England for Xmas and dashing around there will help take our minds off things.  I do think we need to concentrate on being a couple rather than being fertility patients!

Sue


----------



## Leicesterlou

Wraakgodin said:


> Sorry - appointment is next Wednesday!! Sorry for the confusion!
> 
> Not really possible to go away at the moment - need all the money for Christmas! But at least going back to England for Xmas and dashing around there will help take our minds off things. I do think we need to concentrate on being a couple rather than being fertility patients!
> 
> Sue


Even still best of luck for next week. Shame about not being able to get away but good that you have plans to come back to the UK for Xmas, its all too easy for everything in your life to become about getting pg and we forget the other things such as love and companionship etc   I am going to set you a task and that is when you come to England all you do is concentrate on each other and oh Wagon Wheels and other things you can't get out there


----------



## Sammysmiles

Sue I agree with your throughts completely, you dont realise how much it takes over your life until you take a step back. I am so glad I am having a break but part of me is looking forward to the new year. I know by Xmas next year I will either be pregnant or will know for sure that TX isnt going to work for us. I know it sounds harsh but I need to think like that for my sanity!  

Bee, great about the weight loss. I cant believe how well you are doing, do you still have the occassional treat day? 

Well, bit annoying here today. A colleague has brough her 22 week scan pics in and everyone is cooing round them and I cant bear it. I hate thinking the thoughts I do sometimes when I see her in the office. I hate to rant but I cat say this to anyone else as I know its unfair and its so not me to think like that but whilst me and DH are losing weight and eating healthily, cooking everynight, given up smoking etc that someone who lives on ready meals (and their 2 year old son), is a size 22, smokes and drinks can get pregnant so easily. She didnt even know she was until 10 weeks. 

 Sorry for the dark thoughts


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all

Sue - Firstly many thanks for your PMA that you sent me its very much appreciated.  So sorry to hear you and DH didn't have a good evening last night all this treatment is such a strain on the strongest of couples, thinking of you lovely xx

Lou - Morning lovely lady how are you today? xx

Sammy - I completely understand how you feel lovely but there is a good old saying "the best things come to those who wait"   

Julie - Young lady I hope you are not overdoing things   you be careful and look after yourself   

Bee - Many congrats on another 2lb weight lose you are a true inspiration! how are you feeling today? xx

Morning to Zuri, Nicksy, Harriet, Maria, Emnjo and everyone else xx

Lots of love Kat xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Sue -  - Lou speaks wise words honey, which I'd totally echo.  I'd just have a lovely coupley time and enjoy some wagon wheels.  .  I found this year I was getting much too obsessed with ttc, and the months we had in between out treatments were a breath of fresh air for us both.  We couldn't afford to have a holiday away either, but having a bit of a mental break from things made me feel much more relaxed about our next tx.  Really hope the counselling goes well.  .

Kat - Guilty secret - once I'd waved DD off to school this am (well, as my friend collected her), I grabbed the laptop, and I'm back in bed .  Don't think I've ever done that since having DD.  Felt a little better this am, and so I'm determined to get over it.  How's you today?

Lou - Thanks honey - hope that KP isn't overdoing work etc too much.  Hope you enjoyed your meal with your Mum last night.

Bee - Congratulations on losing more weight honey - as Kat says you really are an inspiration.  Hope you are feeling much better today?

Sammy - A lovely lady from another thread I post on said something wise today about how if it takes longer for us to get pg, we will be the ones glowing in our pg and showing off our scan pics, whilst those ladies who are now pg are struggling with sleep deprivation/feeding.  Plus, we will all be able to tuck into Christmas din-dins without feeling icky.  .  As Kat, says our patience will pay off .

Zuri - WOW 21lbs in a year sounds fab to me honey.  Good on you.  Such inspiritional ladies on here. I think anyone going through IF and tx is amazing if they can also lose weight.  You must be sooooo focused.

 to all our other lovely ladies.

Well, as I admitted to Kat above, I'm in bed.  I've never done it before, but DD is at school till 12noon and then she's going back to a friends for lunch & to play till 3.30pm so thought I'd spend a couple of hours back in bed.  Not much different from downstairs, because I've still got the laptop on, and I'm here on FF .

Love & hugs to everyone
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Kat our PUPO lady.......  how are you I am fine thanks hun  

Julies good for you for being in bed I didn't want to get out this morning, yes dinner was nice we had gammon, new potatos, runner beans and I made some parsley sauce too yum yum, tonight I am having minted lamb with veg for 1    So are you feeling any better for having the tablets??


----------



## Kathryne

Julie- I am so glad that you are taking it easy today it will do you the world of good.

Lou - I know I really am PUPO seems a little surreal!!   oh well should know by this time next week if its all worked, I can't believe how chilled out I feel its almost like its happening to someone else.  I am sure as next week approaches I will get a little more nervous.  Lou if you like chicken check out Saturday Morning Kitchen's website and have a look at the lemon chicken I cooked it last night and it was really lovely x

You would of laughed at me last night    there was not too much on TV after Eastenders ( I was waiting for Hells Kitchen USA to start) so I decided to me super organised and wrap a few Christmas prezzies but my gorgeous dog Ben decided to sit on the paper and roll around the thought it was a prezzie for him (love him) everytime I tried to wrap something he would pop his paw in it - he really does make me laugh


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kat thanks for that I am going to check it out hun.  Bless your dog sweet thing    You are remarkbly calm being as this is your 2ww really hope you get good news next week hun


----------



## Kathryne

me to Lou what a lovely early Christmas prezzie that would be x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Minted lamb .... DH just LURVES lamb .... if you lived closer he'd pop round to join you if he knew you were doing lamb .  I'm nervous to say it in case it changes but I feel a little better this morning.  Hope it continues.

Kat - LOL at your Dog with the wrapping paper - I remember my cat doing that when she was just a little furball kitten.  Really do hope you get an early Christmas present & all our other lovely ladies too .  Would be a great thing to be celebrating for the new year.  It's lovely to hear how laid back you are about things & hope you keep like that till test day.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie Wilts said:


> Lou - Minted lamb .... DH just LURVES lamb .... if you lived closer he'd pop round to join you if he knew you were doing lamb . I'm nervous to say it in case it changes but I feel a little better this morning. Hope it continues.


Bless if we lived closer I would cook for you, Dh and DD my lovelies, glad your feeling better as Kat said resting in bed will do you good too hun....


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks Lou, Sammy and Julie for your hugs and advice!  As much as I want to keep pushing on with treatment, get a BFP as soon as possible (I am not the most patient person on the planet!), sometimes you have to take a step back and look at the bigger picture.  I know this break is better for the long term plans.  I hope we can get back to the fun mad couple we were before all this started!  Thanks for knocking some sanity into me - not easy at the best of times!

Julie – hope you enjoyed your time in bed!  I didn’t get up until 11, but I have finished the ironing since then, so at least I can tell DH that I have been productive!

Lou – that sounds a delicious lunch!  I had two ham and cheese rolls!  

Sammy – next Christmas we will all be either pregnant or having little ones!  That is a certainty!  Sorry to hear that your colleague has been showing her pictures around.  Don’t feel bad or guilty about your feelings, what you are feeling is totally normal.  Dark thoughts are allowed, it is compulsory to share, then we can give you a huuuuuuuge hug!

Kat – Hi!!!  Sending you a top up of      I hope you didn’t wrap Ben!!  I had exactly the same problem when I had a cat!  Little terrors!

Can someone please tell me there is more to day time tv than Cash in the Attic!    Going to do some tidying up now and then have some fun on the Wii!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Do you think it would be a good idea to start a IUI dieters thread?  Then we can put all our diet progress, hints and tips in one place

Sue


----------



## Strawbs78

hi hi hi hi,

Sunny days are here again.. Well the sun is shining so i just had to say it..

sue - honey   sounds like you had an awful time last night, I hate those kind of arguments that are just so emotionally charged its like they take on a life of their own.. I really hope you guys can work it all out and try to pull it back to basics for a little while.. All my love for you both..

Re the dieters thread - that is a bloomin great idea!

Julie - glad you are laid up in bed, pop a dvd on and just snooooooooooooozzzzeeeeeee... well that is what I would do for sure!

Lou - morning lovely!

Kat - morning hon!!  Your puppy sounds adorable...

Sammy - sorry that that's going on for you at work, you dont realise how hard it is to be surrounded by preggas women til something like that happens..

DW went for an interview this morning and she said it was 'ok' and she would find out by Friday, apparently he is seeing quite a few other people so the competition is fierce.  Another company called her yesterday who she is still due to speak and meet with so fingers crossed something works out, she was so excited this morning and then just now she sounded so deflated bless her.. Im taking her to the pub tonight for a pint and a burger to cheer her up!

Im still bunged up with flu and its going to my chest, Im booked in on thurs to get the flu shot and hopefully get some antibiotics...  5th time this year so I figure its time to get the shot..

Bee_bee - you must be over the moon re the 2lbs that is excellent news!

xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Aw Lou bless you.  I did Roast lamb the night before my op, and DH was in seventh heaven.

Sue - Hope you don't feel we "knocked" you too much honey.  Glad I wasn't the only one laying in this morning, but good on you for getting the ironing done.  I did some last night, and theres a bit more tonight, now the washing from last night has dried.  Daytime tv sucks over here ..... I've actually watched "This Morning" today and I've never really watched it before.  Still, they've been doing a bit about adoption which was lovely.  Not sure if we'd be allowed another IUI thread (we tried to have an IUI girls past and present but it was shut down ) and if I'm honest I'm not dieting, so I'd worry about missing you.   .

Strawbs - Yep, it's sunny and blue skied here too - FAB!  Glad that your DW's interview went ok, and that there are still other options.  Hope they can get back to her sooner than Friday .... but like everyone keeps saying .... good things come to those who wait .  Enjoy your lunch .... not sure what I'm going to have.  

Well, I'd better turn the laptop off before it catches fire on my duvet .

Catch up later lovely ladies,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Strawbs - Sorry to hear you are not feeling too good wrap up warm and have a nice hot choccie    I really hope DW gets this job that would be really wonderful news xx

Sue - I do you have sky? if so usually mid afternoon there is great trashy movies on Hallmark have a look lovely xx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon ! Whys is it when you have money to spend you can never find anything you like to buywe have £60.00 of debenhams vouchers left from our wedding (that im spending lol)could not find 
a thing i liked.  Been very good today and bought lots of veg and fruit and nuts ready to give 
this months IUI a good old go, its so exciting but im sure that will not last if i have to have lots of 
goes.  May give the hospital a tinkle to find if they are scanning me as they havent said so.


Julie - please come do some ironing here for me,i have 70 chair covers to iron when i manage to
drag myself away from the laptop!  Remember to rest up too!

Bon - Well done chick the weight is actyally falling off 2lbs is fab 

Mazlouise - Im very excited about it, im just worried about repling on ov sticks to have the treatment
i have the clear blue monitor and use this method every month im just not convinced it will work
without the scan.  Have you had to wait long for the treatment or are you funding it?

Sue - im so sorry to hear your news!! I do hope with time things get a bit better and the councelling
will be sure to help, its always good to speak of your feelings xx

Sammy - hugs, i try to walk away from the situation if you can, excuse yourself to the toilet, best to escape!!!
but remember when you get your baby you will love it a million more times as you appreciate the time and
emotions that have gone into making it.

Kathryne - very impressed that you have all xmas pressys and to have wrapped them too!!

Stawbs - fingers crossed she gets that job!! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM burgers and beer sounds good!!  hope you feel better soon! 
xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Gem - I would def give the hospital a quick ring at least you know then lovely x


----------



## Ourturn

Grrr just lost a long thread!

Zuri - I cannot recommend accupuincture highly enough. It has saved my sanity and helped with the s/e's of this tx. 

Welcome Maria and Mazlouise  

Emnjo - try not tp worry about follies. I went from having 1 to 6 to 5, to them thinking I would only have 1 fro IUI but there were 2 with a 3rd smaller folly. They have a way of evening out by the time you need to take a trigger shot.

Bee and Strawbs congrats on the weight loss! 

Sammy - do not apologise for those thoughts, I have had enough of them myself over the past 2 years! 


Kat how are you? 

Hi to everyone! 

I am feeling quite calm but must admit I did a sensitive internet cheapie test to see the the hcg shot was out of my system yesterday and it was! As I need to test early I wanted to ensure that any + was not a fake result   I am testing on Saturday.


----------



## Nicksy

Afternoon girlies, 

I hope you are all ok - I have been lurking here more than posting as been a little busy with work and haven't really got anything to tell you all!

Kat - Hi lovely, how is our PUPO girl?

Julie - Glad that you had a lovely lie in this morning - you definitely deserve it.  Relax honey and start to feel better soon - you will be out and about before you know it!

Gem - Hi honey, thats always the way with vouchers isn't it?  They burn a hole in your pocket if you don't spend them  

Strawbs - All the best of luck to your DW that she gets a job very soon honey!

Sue - Hi hon, how are you feeling? It will be nice to have a bit of a break from the tx.  We too have had a break but its been a bit bloody long so ready to get back in the saddle now!    I am so sorry that the IUI didn't go to plan for you love  BIG hugs to you honey xx

Hi Sammy, Lou, Bee, Zuri, Mazlouise  and anyone else I have missed - I hope that you are all ok!!

Well as above, no news from me - only 8 days until our appointment though.  So glad as I feel like I am going slightly mad.  Oh and we are looking after DH's nephews puppy who along with my little furbaby Smudge is driving us mad   I forgot what having a puppy is actually like, you need to have eyes in the back of your head and I am sure that Smudge thinks we are keeping him so his nose is pushed firmly out of joint!! Oh well its only until Thursday and DH is in charge of them today and going slowly mental  

Much love to all

xxx

PS - Just seen your post Sobroody - best of luck for Saturday honey


----------



## Wraakgodin

Strawbs – yes, we did have a tough time last night.  But I am fortunate that although we have our rough patches, DH said he isn’t going anywhere.  I know I am lucky to have him – and he knows it as well!  Lol!  Sorry to hear that you are still feeling rough.  I hope you the meds work and you are soon back to 100% fit!  Sounds like your DW has a lot of fingers in a lot of pies – and that can only be good!  I hope your pub meal tonight makes her feel better.  Sending love and hugs to you both.

Julie – no hun, I don’t think that at all.  I just felt all the love and positive vibes coming from everyone on this thread and the Chitters.  I still have some washing to do, just got all the horrible things that have to be wool washed, handwashed, etc etc!  We don’t have ITV so I can’t watch This Morning – stuck with BBC1 and BBC2 and [email protected] Dutch channels - I can watch the infomercial for a steam mop or one for a suction cup that gets rid of cellulite, or a programme about domino's!  It was also sunny here this morning, clouds out this afternoon!

Kat – I don’t have Sky, but I do have the Hallmark channel.  From what I remember the programmes on Hallmark UK are much better than on the NL version!  Hmmmmm – hot choccie!

Gembow – it is always the way, I have the same problem.  There is never anything to buy when there are vouchers to spend!  Wait for the January sales!  We went to the market at the weekend and spent a fortune on loads of fresh fruit and veg!  Shame it isn’t organic though.  Have you got that many chairs?!

Nicksy – lucking isn’t allowed – just pop in and say hi!    I have this image of you and DH spending your entire time chasing dogs round the house!  I hope things settle down soon.  How long have you got the puppy for?

I started a dieters thread – together we can all get to our targets, both weight wise and BFP wise!

My craving for chips with grated cheese is still there…..!

Sue


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Sue, yes your image is correct   we only have him until Thursday though!

Chips and grated cheese - my DH loves that!! 

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Sobroody - Glad to hear you are OK lovely, hang on in there not too much longer now  

Hi Nicksy - I bet you are having some fun with your newphews puppy I am a BIG dog lover, we got our from the rescue home just couldn't resist him. I will try and get a picture of him on my profile pic so you can see my Ben xx

Hi Sue - I have just had a salad sandwich (not very exciting) but all this talk about chips is driving me crazy I love cheese and chips.  When I used to go out with the girls in my younger days     we used to end the night with a tray of lovely cheese 'n' chips YUM YUM x


----------



## Strawbs78

I just had some lentils that I cooked last night, a piece of rye bread with humous and a rocket, cherry tomato and cheese salad - YUM!!

Im off to find the dieting thread.. wooohooo..


----------



## Kathryne

Sounds really nice Strawbs x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sue yum yum I love chips cheese and garlic mayo its a typical irish dish of the early hours after a good night out and is delicious....


----------



## Wraakgodin

My friend and me used to go to aquarobics and have chips on the way home!!!

DH is working late so I probably won't have chips tonight - shame because I have got a real craving!  When he works late I usually just have something quick - I will probably have pasta and pesto.

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Leicesterlou said:


> Sue yum yum I love chips cheese and garlic mayo its a typical irish dish of the early hours after a good night out and is delicious....


hmmmmm - there is an Irish pub in town, I wonder if they serve it! 

Sue


----------



## Nicksy

Hey you lot stop talking about food  

The ones that disappear to the dieting thread - don't forget to come back.  xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles

Kathryne, Sue, Strawbs, SoBroody, Gembow and Julie thanks for the hugs and kind words girls, I know we all feel the same sometimes but it doesnt stop me from feeling disappointed in myself for feeling this way  

Sue, you are DH are so strong together. We all have blips!  
Bee, Great news on the weight loss. Me and DH are on WW together and he has lost 5 pounds today. My weigh day is Thursday so fingers crossed I will be up to his high standards  

Now then, where is this weight loss thread? It would be good to support each other wouldnt it?

xx


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - I won't be going I got too much on my mind at the moment


----------



## Strawbs78

Ive just posted my story in the weight loss thread yay!!  I propose a weekly weigh in of Tuesday depending on if peeps want to do that or not!!

x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Tuesday weigh in sounds good - I better do a first weigh tomorrow morning and then make it a 6 day week.  I have no idea what I weigh (ignorance is bliss!)!

Sammy - sending a top-up of hugs  

Sue


----------



## Nicksy

Kat - yes you won't need the dieting thread as hopefully you will soon be eating for two  

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Why only Kat? - that will be all of us!!!!



sue


----------



## Kathryne

thats right ladies PMA PMA


----------



## Nicksy

mmmm - must try and get that back at some point!!  

I am sure it will return after my appointment next week and if it doesn't you will all need to give me a good kick up the BUM!!

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Nicksy - I am sure everything will be fine the worst thing about all this is the not knowing isn't it.  Chin up lovely and say after me PMA PMA


----------



## Leicesterlou

Updates from KP & leech

Julie I have had a reply from KP she is fine last day at work Friday then 4 weeks annual leave then will start her mat leave her Mum arrives from Auz in 2.5weeks time so she is excited about that..

Julie and a reply from Leech, baby is not fully engaged she has an appt on 24th if baby not here by then to decide on inducing, MW said best thing is  but I don't think her DH is too keen.

Have a good evening girls


----------



## ❣Audrey

Morning all - how is everyone today? xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning Bon and everyone else!   

Just off to go and decorate a wedding venue for a wedding at 2pm, such a strange day to get married on. but its all money  

I was such a grump yesterday for no reason i was nasty to DH all night and hardly talked to him hedidnt know what he'd done wrong bless him.    then his sister called and i was rude to her she was telling me to get toby to call her b4 9pm asshes so tired being pregnant and all i was like yer fine bye and put the phone down.  I do blame AF i seem to be turning into the devil once a month   

Anyway have a fab day everyone.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicksy

Morning girls - hope you are all ok! 

Gem - thats hormones for you   I seem to get in a mood over the slightest little thing. 

Morning Bee - all ok here honey, how are you?  

Morning to everyone else - hope you are all ok!

My Mum rang me last night to say that the night before my SIL was taken into hospital as she had had bleeding - she is 26 weeks PG. I spoke to her last night and everything seems to be fine but they did keep her in for observation.  I was so worried for her - she said that it was a terrible shock and when she got admitted to hospital they told her that it could be early labour   Anyway at least she seems to be ok now.    Bless SIL in the middle of all of this, she asked how I was and what was happening with the TX. 

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Mornng girls 

Bee how's the dieting going?

Nicksy your poor SIL she obviously need to rest up....

Gembow sorry AF is making you such a


----------



## Guest

Nicksy - hope your SIL is ok xx

Hi Lou - hope your well.

Just read my message back i sound horris, im not really nasty horrid person, it was a one off day i was having    

Has anyone else lost their photo? when i go to my profile it doesnt give the option to upload one from my laptop anymore only using a HTTP: very confused  x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Gembow they have stopped people putting them on because apparently there wer some horrible ones being put on


----------



## Nicksy

Morning Lou, how are you honey? 

Have they stopped everyone putting them on then? If you already have one, can that stay? What is wrong with people putting horrible pictures up on a site like this??


----------



## ❣Audrey

Gem - good luck with setting up the wedding venue!

Nicksy - hope your sil is ok hun xxx

Lou - how are you?

Diet is still going well - trying to hold back on weighing so much now - DH said I know it's coming off so I need to stop being obsessive about it lol!!  I am busy busy busy - my sister is getting married VERY soon and I am wedding co-ordinator!! Made the table decorations yesterday but still have sooo much to do! xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Morning ladies

Nicksy - So sorry to hear about your s-i-l.  Hopefully she'll take things easier now and there won't be any more panics for her.  Bless her for thinking of you in it all.   for you both.

Lou - Morning hun - thanks for the updates on KP & Leech - glad they are both ok.  Lovely to hear that KP has lots of time off now before bubs is due, and hope Leech doesn't have to wait till 24th to be induced.  Hope you were ok last night with DH away  

Gem - Hope the set up goes ok - like you say, funny day to get married, but guess it's probably a bit cheaper?  Hope you got on ok ironing all those chair covers. Sorry to hear you've been feeling really hormonal - it gets to all of us sometimes.  I'm usually really laid back and nothing really winds me up that much, but about 1/2 day each month I get REALLY angry about the silliest things.  Least we know it's just hormones and not just the fact that we are horrible people .  

Bee_Bee - Great to hear the diet is going well & can really understand about not getting obsessive about weighing all the time.  I think Jake's right that if you know the weight is coming off that's great and can keep you motivated.  Lovely to be your Sis's wedding co-ordinator, but hope you've not got too much stress with everything to do.  My Bruv is getting married next Sept in the USA (where he's lived for 13 years) and bless they've asked me to organise the UK side of things - invites/menu choices etc.  Nice to feel I have a little involvement.  His fiancee has even emailed pics of wedding dresses and the flower girl dresses, as my DD is going to be flower girl.  Hope you feel like the flu has completely gone now. 

 to all our other lovely ladies who've not popped in yet today.

Well, I went and did the grocery shopping last night with DH/DD and regretted it by the 2nd aisle.  Felt so wobbly and dizzy and DD was being a bit of a pickle.  Just felt like I wanted a bit of normality back.  Today my Mum & Dad are picking me up and we are going to get DD from school, which I'm really excited about.  Sometimes it's so nice just to do the simple things.  DH has an interview so I'm hoping that goes ok.

I'm not going to be around much today, as I think looking at the computer is not helping my dizziness much.  Feeling a little better again today, so don't want to do anything to change that.  Still be thinking about you though my lovelies.

Love & hugs
Julie
XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicksy said:


> Morning Lou, how are you honey?
> 
> Have they stopped everyone putting them on then? If you already have one, can that stay? What is wrong with people putting horrible pictures up on a site like this??


Yes I think the ones already on can stay, I think you can still add them but not sure how 



Bee_bee said:


> Gem - good luck with setting up the wedding venue!
> 
> Nicksy - hope your sil is ok hun xxx
> 
> Lou - how are you?
> 
> Diet is still going well - trying to hold back on weighing so much now - Jake said I know it's coming off so I need to stop being obsessive about it lol!! I am busy busy busy - my sister is getting married VERY soon and I am wedding co-ordinator!! Made the table decorations yesterday but still have sooo much to do! xxx


Wedding co-ordinator I always wanted to do a job like that full time



Julie Wilts said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Nicksy - So sorry to hear about your s-i-l. Hopefully she'll take things easier now and there won't be any more panics for her. Bless her for thinking of you in it all.  for you both.
> 
> Lou - Morning hun - thanks for the updates on KP & Leech - glad they are both ok. Lovely to hear that KP has lots of time off now before bubs is due, and hope Leech doesn't have to wait till 24th to be induced. Hope you were ok last night with DH away
> 
> Love & hugs
> Julie
> XXX


Dinner for one last night was lovely the lamb was lush, Dh text me saying how much he missed me and then I started blubbing at Holby City but I am fine today. Sorry to hear you have been feeling dizzy take it easy and let your Mum & Dad spoil you hun


----------



## Julie Wilts

Lou - Thanks hun.  Not sure if Mum & Dad will spoil me too much - they just aren't that type of people, but they've been away for over 3 weeks and I have missed them & so has DD.

I'm really   at the moment as This Morning are talking about the case of that little boy who died from over 50 injuries inflicted by 2 men.  So terribly, terribly sad that we all so desparately want children and would love them dearly, and people just don't value them and hurt them.  It breaks my heart.    

Sorry ladies, but it really upset me when I heard yesterday. 
X


----------



## Leicesterlou

Julie Wilts said:


> Lou - Thanks hun. Not sure if Mum & Dad will spoil me too much - they just aren't that type of people, but they've been away for over 3 weeks and I have missed them & so has DD.
> 
> I'm really  at the moment as This Morning are talking about the case of that little boy who died from over 50 injuries inflicted by 2 men. So terribly, terribly sad that we all so desparately want children and would love them dearly, and people just don't value them and hurt them. It breaks my heart.
> 
> Sorry ladies, but it really upset me when I heard yesterday.
> X


Julie that is awful some evil people in this world


----------



## Kathryne

Morning all

Gembow - I have lost my pic too !! and I can't upload another one  

Hi Lou - How are you today lovey

Hi Bee - Are you feeling a little better today? x

Hi Nicksy - So sorry to hear out you SIL I really hope she will be OK. Bless her for asking about you xx

Hi Julie - Hope you get better soon lovely  

And good morning to everyone else xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey our PUPO lady I am fine thanks hunny, you?


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Lou - I am not too bad - its bloomin cold today though


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am quite warm today but the  is beaming through the windows of the office....


----------



## Kathryne

we have a constant battle in our office we turn the heating up and our boss turns it down   he is hopefully going out soon so I will be turning it to the max


----------



## Nicksy

Afternoon ladies, 

Julie - I am so sorry that you felt poorly going out for the shopping.  I understand that you wnat to get back to normality but please try and relax honey.  

Kat - How are you honey?  When is your testing date lovely? 

Hi everyone else - its quiet on here today!!

xxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Nicksy - How are you lovely? my test date is next Tuesday thats if the lovely AF doesn't show up before   have to be honest though I feel absolutely nothing no different at all so not sure if thats good or bad.


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Kat, I am fine honey!  I notice your pic has gone   thats a shame, thats how I recognise everyone when I scroll through the pages!

I wouldn't worry about not feeling anything - I don't think most people do! I know after mine I ummed and arrhed over every symptom! PMA    to you that this will work for you honey - you deserve it just for being positive and lovely all the time xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kathryne said:


> Hi Nicksy - How are you lovely? my test date is next Tuesday thats if the lovely AF doesn't show up before  have to be honest though I feel absolutely nothing no different at all so not sure if thats good or bad.


Kat I had no symptoms what so ever until I was about 8 weeks pg hun I know this doesn't help you as you want some sort of sign....


----------



## Kathryne

Thanks Lou & Nicksy I know most people don't get any symptoms and most of the time I'm pretty calm about it all its just on the odd occasion you just feel like saying "oh come on just let me know either way".... that it I think I'm going  

Nicksy - I know I'm gutted my picture has gone and i tried to pop another one on and i cant for for now I just have a lovely   xx


----------



## Julie Wilts

Hey ladies.  Quiet today isn't it.

Think I'm going to try and get some sort of pic on so as Nicky says it's easier to scroll through and see who's about.

Wish I hadn't deleted my last one now  .

XXX


----------



## Kathryne

Hi Julie - How do you do it lovely I tried earlier but it didnt work x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ok, I give up, it doesn't work at all .... thought I could choose a smiley or something from Glitter Graphics but can't even get it to add that.  How horrible that people are using bad pics and so they've withdrawn such a lovely privilege.  It makes the threads look much more bland now all you glamorous ladies have vanished. x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Try this.....

I managed to use my own picture by uploading it to Photobucket and copying the URL. Just put it in the box for websites. 

I haven't done it but hopefully it should work for you girlies....


----------



## Kathryne

Oh I give up I can't do it   for some reason they are just not copying over.  If anyone has any luck doing it please let me know xx


----------



## Ourturn

Hi ladies

How is everyone? Not managed to log in earlier as I've been in meetings all day. 

Was so upset about the news story about the poor baby who died as a result of severe abuse   The three people involved must be pure evil. How could a mother do or allow that to happen to her child!!!

Strawbs keeping my fingers crossed that your dw gets the job! 

Anna x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning Beebee!!!  Things ok here, still down.  How are you feeling today?  Don’t rush around too much when you are still recovering!

Gembow – sorry to hear that the witch has made you especially emotionally this month.  When I get emotional and have a go at DH he just says “and I love you too!”, he knows better than starting an argument with me when I am hormonal!!! 

Nicksy – your poor SIL.  I hope everything is ok.

Lou – I can’t remember seeing any horrible pictures.  I was thinking about changing my piccie for a while, but I might never get it back so I better keep it!

Julie – sending you lots of get well hugs.  Take it easy hun.  Yes, that upset me too.  The depravity of people shocks me.  Anyone on this forum could have given that poor boy a loving, safe and caring home.

Kat – hi!  This site is littered with people who have had no symptoms and have had a BFP!  Sending more   your way!

Strawbs – sending more  to your DW for her job hunt!

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts

Evening ladies

Well, I can't manage to paste over my photos either, so I'm stuck with Piglet.  I mean, I like the little fella a lot, but I'd much prefer my DD's piccies instead.

Sobroody/Sue - I totally agree with your comments about the little boy.  Some people really do not deserve the beauty and joy of children.  I think I was most upset to hear that the childminder/carer knew the extent of his injuries and said she wouldn't take him till they were better (his ear was ripped ) .... I mean, what on earth possessed her not to report it to the Police.  The SS people involved should be ashamed they didn't protect that little man.  Sorry, but I'm so upset about it today.  

Love & hugs to all,
Julie
XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending hugs to you Julie

Sue


----------



## Julie Wilts

Thanks so, I get very over emotional about anything involving children particulary, but animals and the elderly too - basically anyone that can't defend themselves.

XXXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning hug for all!!!!

Sue


----------



## Martha Moo

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=166447.0

happy chatting

Emxx


----------

